# Wehrpflicht - ja oder nein?



## Shinar (12. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

Mich interessiert eure Meinung zur Wehrpflicht. Seid ihr für oder gegen die Wehrpflicht?



Danke für eure Teilnahme an der Umfrage.

mfg Shinar


----------



## Razyl (12. November 2008)

Bin dagegen. Warum sollte ich von meinen Land gezwungen in die Armee zu gehen bzw. Sozial tätig sein für 10(?) Monate?


----------



## Deadlift (12. November 2008)

Sinnlose Umfrage

Die meisten sind doch nur dagegen weil sie sich die Zeit sparen wollen und nicht Manns genug sind ihren Allerwertesten sozial oder für ihr Land einzusetzen.
(Danke Vorposter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Außerdem: Egal ob für oder gegen die Wehrpflicht, Deutschland braucht sie, sonst geht der komplette Soziale Sektor enorm schnell den Bach runter.


----------



## Illuminatos (12. November 2008)

Hab mal "Bin dafür" angeklickt. Allerdings bin ich sowieso ein Bundeswehrsymphatisant. Hab mich auch für eine 8-Jährige Verpflichtung beworben...
Kommt wahrscheinlich daher, weil ich mit dem Bund aufwuchs.

Grüße


----------



## Razyl (12. November 2008)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Die meisten sind doch nur dagegen weil sie sich die Zeit sparen wollen und nicht Manns genug sind ihren Allerwertesten sozial oder für ihr Land einzusetzen.
> (Danke Vorposter
> 
> 
> ...


Warum soll ich für ein Land, wie Deutschland, so einen scheiß machen? Wieso darf mich ein Land dazu zwingen? Wenn dann sollte jeder selbst entscheiden können ob er 
A) Wehrmacht
 Soziale Tätigkeiten oder
C) gar nichts
machen will.


----------



## riesentrolli (12. November 2008)

fuck die wehrpflicht!
berufsarmee hat was. da können sich die ganzen deppen, die unbedingt leute umbringen wollen dann zusammenrotten.


----------



## Shinar (12. November 2008)

Ich finde besonders wichtig in dem Thema ist die Betonung auf *Pflicht* zu setzten.

Ich finde das dasein der Armee durchaus berechtigt, nur finde ich als freier Mensch sollte jeder die Freiheit haben, das zu tun, was er für richtig hält.


----------



## sTereoType (12. November 2008)

Ich bin ebenfalls dafür und werbe mich auch für eine Offizierslaufbahn bewerben.
Es ist ja nicht so das du mit der Wehrpflicht gezwungen wirst in den krieg zu gehen. du bekommst lediglich eine militärische grundausbildung mit der du im notfall weißt wie was abläuft. desweiteren haben viele die disziplin die sie dort beigebracht bekommen bitter nötig.

@razyl. du hast doch die wahl ob du an der waffe dienst oder alte leute badest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadlift (12. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum soll ich für ein Land, wie Deutschland, so einen scheiß machen? Wieso darf mich ein Land dazu zwingen? Wenn dann sollte jeder selbst entscheiden können ob er
> A) Wehrmacht
> Soziale Tätigkeiten oder
> C) gar nichts
> machen will.



Ich wette du bist der Erste der um Arbeitslosen Beihilfe schreit wenn er keinen Job hat.
Ich wette du freust dich über einen Pfleger wenn du mal Pflege bedürftig wirst, oder wenn du deine Eltern nicht selbst versorgen musst wenn sie alt oder zu krank sind es selbst zu tun.
Ich wette du freust dich dass es im Krankenhaus Sozialdienstleistende gibt und nicht alles bezahlte Kräfte sind, was dazu führen würde dass deine Krankenkasse den Aufenthalt nicht mehr bezahlt sondern nur noch die Behandlung, und du auf einmal mehrere hundert Euro am Tag zahlen müsstest, oder sofort nach der OP heimgeschickt wirst und daheim privat gepflegt werden musst.


Aber selber was zu dem Land in dem du lebst beizutragen kommt ja gar nicht in Frage, man soll sich hier nur durchzecken können.

Und ja ich war beim Bund und habe Soldaten ausgebildet die in Auslandseinsatz gegangen sind, und wäre bei mir nicht unverhofft Schluß gewesen wäre ich auch gegangen.
Damit Leute wie du friedlich daheim rumhocken können während in einem Land dass dich eh nicht interessiert Kinder erschossen werden nur damit man die Waffen justiert.

Sowas nennt man Verantwortung übernehmen, aber das Verständis dafür scheint heutzutage ja nichtmal mehr im geringsten zu bestehen.
Ganzen Tag RTL2 schaun, da erzählen dir die Nachrichten schon die wirklich wichtigen Themen.


----------



## Illuminatos (12. November 2008)

Die Wehrpflicht ist heutzutage sowieso nicht mehr gewährleistet, weil sie nicht mehr wissen, wie sie uns beschäftigen sollen. Es gibt einfach zu viel Wehrpflichtige. Deswegen werden soviele auch wegen Kleinigkeiten als Untauglich eingestuft. Ich selber musste ---> 3 Monate <----- kämpfen, damit ich T2 bekomme und der Bundeswehrarzt sich endlich zufrieden gab! ( T2 ist die zweitbeste Tauglichkeitsstufe )


----------



## riesentrolli (12. November 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Die Wehrpflicht ist heutzutage sowieso nicht mehr gewährleistet, weil sie nicht mehr wissen, wie sie uns beschäftigen sollen. Es gibt einfach zu viel Wehrpflichtige. Deswegen werden soviele auch wegen Kleinigkeiten als Untauglich eingestuft. Ich selber musste ---> 3 Monate <----- kämpfen, damit ich T2 bekomme und der Bundeswehrarzt sich endlich zufrieden gab! ( T2 ist die zweitbeste Tauglichkeitsstufe )


OH NOES!! wie furchtbar, der herr wär fast nich zum bund gekommen...


----------



## sTereoType (12. November 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Die Wehrpflicht ist heutzutage sowieso nicht mehr gewährleistet, weil sie nicht mehr wissen, wie sie uns beschäftigen sollen. Es gibt einfach zu viel Wehrpflichtige. Deswegen werden soviele auch wegen Kleinigkeiten als Untauglich eingestuft. Ich selber musste ---> 3 Monate <----- kämpfen, damit ich T2 bekomme und der Bundeswehrarzt sich endlich zufrieden gab! ( T2 ist die zweitbeste Tauglichkeitsstufe )


naja so dramatisch ist das nun auch nicht. sofern du vorher nichts in die richtung geäußert hast das du nicht zum bund willst, wirst du bei kleinigkeiten nicht gleich aussortiert. btw: ich hab t1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:@ trolli er wär auch so zum bund gekommen. ausgemustert wirste erst ab t5. für alles davor findet sich noch eine verwendung.


----------



## Sayonara Simon (12. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum soll ich für ein Land, wie Deutschland, so einen scheiß machen? Wieso darf mich ein Land dazu zwingen? Wenn dann sollte jeder selbst entscheiden können ob er
> A) *Wehrmacht*
> Soziale Tätigkeiten oder
> C) gar nichts
> machen will.



äh ich glaub du meinst wehrdienst oder bundeswehr. das problem ist das die (drecks)arbeit die in deutschland in der bundeswehr anfällt effektiv die wehrpflichtigen erledigen (ich komme aus süddeutschland und war bei der marine, ich weiss wovon ich rede). deswegen denke ich nicht das sie abgeschafft wird. ob man jetzt aber zur bundeswehr geht oder nicht bleibt zum glück jedem selbst überlassen. ich hab es als chance gesehen und möchte die zeit auch nicht missen.


----------



## riesentrolli (12. November 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> naja so dramatisch ist das nun auch nicht. sofern du vorher nichts in die richtung geäußert hast das du nicht zum bund willst, wirst du bei kleinigkeiten nicht gleich aussortiert. btw: ich hab t1
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


aber der post liest sich für mich n bissl anders.

aber es stimmt. entscheidend is der bewerberpool und nicht deine physis was du bekommst.


----------



## Illuminatos (12. November 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> naja so dramatisch ist das nun auch nicht. sofern du vorher nichts in die richtung geäußert hast das du nicht zum bund willst, wirst du bei kleinigkeiten nicht gleich aussortiert. btw: ich hab t1
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo aber ich hab feste Pläne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
8 Jahre bei der Marine (beworben für Schiffsdienst als Fachunteroffizier) Da bekomm ich gleich noch ne Ausbildung zum Informatikkaufmann und will danach mein Abi nachholen um mit ein bissl Glück in die Offizierslaufbahn einzuschwenken und dafür brauch ich wohl T2  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. November 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> fuck die wehrpflicht!
> berufsarmee hat was. da können sich die ganzen deppen, die unbedingt leute umbringen wollen dann zusammenrotten.


/sign 

@Sayonara Simon
Ja sry, kommt davon wenn man 2 sachen aufeinmal denkt ~~

@Deadlift:
Bleibt nur die Frage offen warum JEDER (!) Gemustert und wenn er Tauglich ist in die armee geschickt bzw zum Sozialdienst geschickt wird? 



> Ich finde das dasein der Armee durchaus berechtigt, nur finde ich als freier Mensch sollte jeder die Freiheit haben, das zu tun, was er für richtig hält.


Genau, wenn ich zur dummen Armee nicht will und auch keinen Sozialdienst machen will dann will ich das nicht. Da kann mich kein Staat oder sonstwas zwingen (und es gibt genug staaten wo es KEINE wehrpflicht gibt und die Armee trotzdem gut ist (bei uns funktioniert sie ja nichtmal mit den System der Pflicht...))


----------



## Illuminatos (12. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Genau, wenn ich zur dummen Armee nicht will und auch keinen Sozialdienst machen will dann will ich das nicht. Da kann mich kein Staat oder sonstwas zwingen (und es gibt genug staaten wo es KEINE wehrpflicht gibt und die Armee trotzdem gut ist (bei uns funktioniert sie ja nichtmal mit den System der Pflicht...))



Wir sind hier aber nich in einem anderem Land. Und was du willst oder nicht...damit könntest du dann alles rechtfertigen! Wenn ich keine Steuern zahlen will, dann mach ich das nicht, etc.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  So steht es im Gesetz und solange haben es die Staatsbürger zu tun!


----------



## sTereoType (12. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Genau, wenn ich zur dummen Armee nicht will und auch keinen Sozialdienst machen will dann will ich das nicht. Da kann mich kein Staat oder sonstwas zwingen (und es gibt genug staaten wo es KEINE wehrpflicht gibt und die Armee trotzdem gut ist (bei uns funktioniert sie ja nichtmal mit den System der Pflicht...))


sone gequirllte scheiße.
wehrpflichtige werden nicht zum kriegseinsatz einberufen das machen berufssoldaten und die deutsche armee ist mit führend ind er welt. sie hat mit dem KSK das beste spezialkommando das es gibt.
du kannst ja gerne mit dem argument zum staat gehen wenn du das nächste mal seine sozialendienste in anspruch nimmst. im übrigen hät ich gern nen beispiel solch einer armee. musst ja insider da drin haben um solch schlaghaltige argumente zu haben


----------



## Razyl (12. November 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> sone gequirllte scheiße.
> wehrpflichtige werden nicht zum kriegseinsatz einberufen das machen berufssoldaten und die deutsche armee ist mit führend ind er welt. sie hat mit dem KSK das beste spezialkommando das es gibt.
> du kannst ja gerne mit dem argument zum staat gehen wenn du das nächste mal seine sozialendienste in anspruch nimmst. im übrigen hät ich gern nen beispiel solch einer armee. musst ja insider da drin haben um solch schlaghaltige argumente zu haben


Wozu brauchen wir die Armee denn? Ein paar Einsätze in Afghanistan und hier und dort mal für kleinere Einsätze mehr auch nicht.

@Illuminatos
Ja wir sind hier nicht in einen anderen Land, wir sind in Deutschland. Wegen der Sache steuern, die bezahlt man und man hat (naja mehr oder weniger) davon was. Aber was bringt es mir in der Armee zu sein, dort irgendeinen scheiß dreck zu machen? Geld? Pff...


----------



## sTereoType (12. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wozu brauchen wir die Armee denn? Ein paar Einsätze in Afghanistan und hier und dort mal für kleinere Einsätze mehr auch nicht.
> 
> @Illuminatos
> Ja wir sind hier nicht in einen anderen Land, wir sind in Deutschland. Wegen der Sache steuern, die bezahlt man und man hat (naja mehr oder weniger) davon was. Aber was bringt es mir in der Armee zu sein, dort irgendeinen scheiß dreck zu machen? Geld? Pff...


als bündnispartner der nato geht unsere bundeswehr(pflicht!) unter anderem dem friedensauftrag nach. das beinhaltet nicht nur kampfsituationen sondern auch hilfsprojekte die z.b. carepackete in krisengebiete wie etwa von warlords kontrollierte gebiete in afrika bringen.
um hier weiter mit diskutieren zu können eigne dir wenigstens die grundlagen an sonst blamierst du dich nur.


----------



## Illuminatos (12. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wozu brauchen wir die Armee denn? Ein paar Einsätze in Afghanistan und hier und dort mal für kleinere Einsätze mehr auch nicht.
> 
> @Illuminatos
> Ja wir sind hier nicht in einen anderen Land, wir sind in Deutschland. Wegen der Sache steuern, die bezahlt man und man hat (naja mehr oder weniger) davon was. Aber was bringt es mir in der Armee zu sein, dort irgendeinen scheiß dreck zu machen? Geld? Pff...



Wie mein Vorposter schon sagte, sind wir mittlerweile Weltweit vertreten. Wozu wir sie brauchen? Nun...schau mal die Nachrichten der Öffentlich Rechtlichen. Das sollte dir alles erklären wieso wir sie brauchen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Allerdings denke ich auch, dass eine Diskussion mit dir, der seine Bundeswehrbildung aus der Bild zu haben schein, überflüssig ist!


----------



## Razyl (12. November 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> als bündnispartner der nato geht unsere bundeswehr(pflicht!) unter anderem dem friedensauftrag nach. das beinhaltet nicht nur kampfsituationen sondern auch hilfsprojekte die z.b. carepackete in krisengebiete wie etwa von warlords kontrollierte gebiete in afrika bringen.


Aha. Wie interessant. 
Das ist ja mal sowas von toll....


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. November 2008)

Ich sag nur eins: Zum Glück bin ich T5. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (12. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aha. Wie interessant.
> Das ist ja mal sowas von toll....


das mag für dich nicht spannend sein, dennoch ist es wichtig um den frieden auf der welt zu sichern. möcht mal sehen wie du wow zockst wenn wir mit amerika im krieg wären (hypothetisch). vorbeugend dem argument das du wahrscheinlich bringen würdest(ich mach den computer an und zocke) sag ich dir das amerika deutschland das internet kappt.
internationale beziehung sind wichtig um den status qou auf der welt zu erhalten. wenn du das nicht einsiehst tust du mir leid


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. November 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> dennoch ist es wichtig um den frieden auf der welt zu sichern.



Klappt ja gut ...


----------



## Razyl (12. November 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> das mag für dich nicht spannend sein, dennoch ist es wichtig um den frieden auf der welt zu sichern. möcht mal sehen wie du wow zockst wenn wir mit amerika im krieg wären (hypothetisch). vorbeugend dem argument das du wahrscheinlich bringen würdest(ich mach den computer an und zocke) sag ich dir das amerika deutschland das internet kappt.
> internationale beziehung sind wichtig um den status qou auf der welt zu erhalten. wenn du das nicht einsiehst tust du mir leid


Wenn wir mit Amerika im Krieg wären würde mal ganz schnell auf der Welt was los sein. Ob das gut für Amerika o. Deutschland ist lasse ich hier offen.
Und ich sage dir jetzt mal: ich zocke nicht nur WoW.. es gibt da noch was das nennt sich Offline Spiele.
Klar, Frieden ist immer gut ABER:
Wozu muss dann die Bundesrepublik Deutschland JEDEN(!) Dt. Bürger zur Musterung schicken? Reicht nicht eine Freiwillige Armee? 
In Amerika gibt es z.B. keine Wehrpflicht und trotzdem haben die eine Menge Soldaten(auch wenn viele in den letzten Jahren gestorben sind :/).


----------



## sTereoType (12. November 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Klappt ja gut ...


man merkt du steckst total in der materie. wie denkst du würde es aussehen wenn jeder sich um seinen eigenen kram kümmern würde und sein stückchen land will? halt das hatten wir schon udn nannte sich mittelalter wo man für jeden quadratmeter jeden tag aufs neue kämpfte und das innerhalb eines landes.
wer denkst du verteidigt den frieden wenn nicht die armee? ein frieden ohne eine überlegene fraktion(und ohne krieg) funktioniert nur auf dem papier, in der praxis steht dem die natur des menschen entgegen

edit: nochmal razyl, wehrpflichtige werden nicht in den krieg geschickt. es geht lediglich darum die schuld gegenüber dem staat abzuleisten
auch unsere armee ist damit freiwillig. btw: frauen sind für dich also keine bürger?


----------



## Razyl (12. November 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> edit: nochmal razyl, wehrpflichtige werden nicht in den krieg geschickt. es geht lediglich darum die schuld gegenüber dem staat abzuleisten
> auch unsere armee ist damit freiwillig. btw: frauen sind für dich also keine bürger?


Ich weiß selber das sie nicht in den Krieg geschickt werden. Und Frauen sind auch Bürger, ist keine frage.
"Freiwillig" ist eher relativ. Ich werde ja GEWZUNGEN (!!) zur Musterung zu gehen und werde dann noch GEZWUNGEN Wehrdienst oder Sozialdienst zu machen...
Ich sehe da keine Freiwilligkeit.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. November 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> edit: nochmal razyl, wehrpflichtige werden nicht in den krieg geschickt. es geht lediglich darum die schuld gegenüber dem staat abzuleisten



Das macht man mit Steuern zur genüge.


----------



## Illuminatos (12. November 2008)

@sTereoType
eben!
die Wehrpflicht wird ja auch immer kürzer. und die 3 Monate grundausbildung ist da schon mit drin! du wirst als Wehrpflichtiger nicht einen Fuß aus Deutschland setzen!


----------



## sTereoType (12. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich weiß selber das sie nicht in den Krieg geschickt werden. Und Frauen sind auch Bürger, ist keine frage.
> "Freiwillig" ist eher relativ. Ich werde ja GEWZUNGEN (!!) zur Musterung zu gehen und werde dann noch GEZWUNGEN Wehrdienst oder Sozialdienst zu machen...
> Ich sehe da keine Freiwilligkeit.


wo kommst du denn bei den genannten sachen in die armee? du bist zu keinem zeitpunkt ein vollständiger soldat.
ist ja nicht so das der staat garnichts tut für dich. kannst ja mal amerikanische staatsbürger fragen wie es so ist ohne eine gesetzliche krankenversicherung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (12. November 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0qPsYTBCtQ

Sozialdienst finde ich gut. Habe damals leider T5 bekommen.


----------



## sTereoType (12. November 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Das macht man mit Steuern zur genüge.


findest du ja? das ist in etwa so als wenn du deinen eltern jeden monat 10€ in die hand drückst für ihre mühen und denkst das sei in etwa gleichwertig.


----------



## Razyl (12. November 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> wo kommst du denn bei den genannten sachen in die armee? du bist zu keinem zeitpunkt ein vollständiger soldat.
> ist ja nicht so das der staat garnichts tut für dich. kannst ja mal amerikanische staatsbürger fragen wie es so ist ohne eine gesetzliche krankenversicherung.


Ich bin ein Wehrpflichtiger (allein der Ausdruck ist zum erschießen) und gehöre für die jeweiligen Monat der Dt. Armee an bzw bin irgendein behämmerter Untersoldat/rekrut etc.
Ja der Staat tut was für mich, indem ich ihn eine Menge Steuern zahle. Warum soll ich also auch noch mehr für ihn "dienen".


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. November 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> findest du ja? das ist in etwa so als wenn du deinen eltern jeden monat 10€ in die hand drückst für ihre mühen und denkst das sei in etwa gleichwertig.



Ahja. Und du Spezialist hast diesen Vergleich grade berechnet?


----------



## Thí (12. November 2008)

Schwieriges Thema das mit Onlinespielen wohl nicht viel zu tun hat, daher frag ich mich gerade welchen Sinn diese Umfrage ergeben soll.

Mal zu meiner Meinung: Ich bin der Auffassung, das jede, Gesunde, männliche Person ab 18 Jahren Zwangeingezogen werden sollte, ansonsten gibts Knast wegen Fahnenflucht. Da es aber nur noch Wehr"pflicht" heisst, es aber in dem Sinne keine Pflicht mehr ist, weil sich jede Memme irgendwelche ausreden einfallen lässt um nicht zu Bund zu müssen, machen sich das leider viele zu nutze und gehn lieber wie Mädchen, Zivildienst machen und auf deutsch gesagt, alten Omas den A**** auswischen, anstatt 9 Monate seiner anscheinend so kostbaren Zeit, Werten zu widmen die man im Zivilleben Heutzutage leider nur noch selten erlernen kann; wie Kameradschaft, Pünktlichkeit, Sauberkeit, Disziplin, Der Umgang gegenüber Autoritätspersonen usw.

Ich will nicht alle Wehrdienstverweigerer unter einen Kamm scheren, ich hab vollstes verständniss für etwaige Krankheitsfälle in der Famile oder andere Familiäre Problemen, Schwangerschaft der Frau (Freundin), Ausbildungen jeglicher Art oder gar "ernsthafte" Krankheiten an der eigenen Person etc. Aber man sollte es, wenns nach mit ginge, nachholen "müssen", Zeit bis zum 30. Lebensjahr!

Ich hatte damals selbst meine eigenen Vorurteile gegenüber der Bundeswehr, aber mir war klar ich zieh das durch! Im Endeffekt hat es mir so gut gefallen das ich auf 23 Monate verlängert hab und kann heute sagen, das es wohl mit die beste und erfahrungsreichste Zeit war die ich bisher erleben "durfte". Ich bin auch heute noch aktiver Reservist und würde mich im ernstfall ohne mit einer Wimper zu zucken wieder einziehen lassen.

In diesem Sinne, wenn ihr keinen "wirklichen" Grund habt euch ausmustern zu lassen oder gar Mimimi-Dienst zu machen, dann tut es wenn schon nicht für Deutschland, wenigstens für euch selbst und steht 9 Monate euren Mann. Macht eure Family, Bekannten und Partner Stolz auf euch und geht am Tag des Dienstzeitendes mit erhobenen Haupt wieder zurück eure normalen Jobs machen!


----------



## Saytan (12. November 2008)

Ich bin deutscher sowie israelischer staatsbrüger und ich denke whrdienst ist schon okaysollte man schion machen.Ich machs zwar nicht in der bundeswehr aber wenn es stimmt das man iun der bundeswehr nur 10 monate macht ist das ja noch ein klax im gegensatz zu anderen ländern


----------



## Thí (12. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja der Staat tut was für mich, indem ich ihn eine Menge Steuern zahle. Warum soll ich also auch noch mehr für ihn "dienen".



Wieder so ein typischer, Antistaatler^^
Wir zahlen Steuern damit es uns gut geht! Und ich denk mal dir wirds auch gut gehen, sonst könntest du keinen Pc bedienen bzw. hättest sogar einen Zuhause rumstehen.
Solche Leute gehören echt ma für 1 Woche in den Auslandseinsatz, damit ihr mal seht wie schlecht es anderen Menschen auf der Welt geht und wie gut es uns geht. Uns scheint die Sonne aus dem...!
Du kannst daheim WoW zocken, hast es warm und nen Bauch voll mit essen, andere Leute frieren sich nen Ast ab, haben Hunger ohne Ende und spielen wenns hoch kommt mit einer Cola-Dose Fußball.

Hoch lebe die Ignoranz! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. November 2008)

Thí schrieb:


> Hoch lebe die Ignoranz!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jau, hoch lebe sie! (Kein Sarkasmus enthalten)


----------



## x3n0n (12. November 2008)

Ich bin dafür, weil man beim Bund (mehr oder weniger) sein Land verteidigt und bei den 9-12 Monaten Zivildienst (wenn man nicht bei Mami und Papi wohnt) Lebenserfahrungen fürs eventuelle Studium / spätere Leben sammeln kann sowie der Gesellschaft einen wichtigen Dienst leistet.


----------



## Smøre (12. November 2008)

Ich habe jahrelang gedient und meine Pflicht (und noch mehr) getan. Erst in der NVA, dann in der Bundeswehr.

Ich habe sowohl da als auch dort viel gelernt und möchte diese Zeit nimmer mehr missen.

Wenn ich allerdings Posts von Razyl und Konsorten lese, dann würde ich weniger Bauchschmerzen haben, wenn die Bundeswehr
nur noch Berufssoldaten beschäftigen täte.

My 2 Cents


----------



## Noxiel (12. November 2008)

Ich persönliche habe mit abgewöhnt bei Plattformen wie Buffed über solch politischen Themen wie z. B. Wehrdienst zu reden. Die meisten sind noch zu jung um sich schon eine fundierte Meinung darüber gebildet zu haben, und der ganze Rest argumentiert mitunter ziemlich verwegen. Razyl, um hier stellvertretend für diese Klientel herzuhalten, hat sich in meinen Augen als Diskussionspartner disqualifiziert. 



> Ein paar Einsätze in Afghanistan und hier und dort mal für kleinere Einsätze mehr auch nicht.


,
zeigen mir recht deutlich wie wenig sich mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt wurde/wird. 

Es bleibt natürlich jedem selbst überlassen ob er Pro oder Kontra Wehrpflicht, oder im größeren Rahmen gegen die Armee ansich ist, jedoch sollte man sich vorher schon ein wenig mit der Materie auseinandergesetzt haben.

Als Denkanstöße pro Wehrpflicht ein paar Punkte:
- starke Einbindung in die Gesellschaft (Söhne und Töchter bringen eigene Ansichten und Sachverständnis in die Armee, tragen gemachte Erfahrung mit nach Hause)
- stärkerer Rückhalt in der Bevölkerung (es wird kritischer hinterfragt, warum die Armee in diesem oder jenem Einsatz ist, schließlich kämpfen die eigenen Kinder mit)
- Frisches Blut (die meisten Zeitsoldaten rekrutiert die Bundeswehr aus Grundwehrdienstleistenden)
- günstiger (da jeder zum Dienst an der Waffe herangezogen wird, fließen auch alle Gesellschaftsschichten in die Armee mit ein. Ein ähnlich hohes Niveau zu halten, müsste mit enormen Kosten für Gehalt einhergehen)
- Die Wehrpflicht ist konjunkturunabhängiger und damit unter dem Aspekt der Qualität ihres Personals auch die "intelligentere" Armee
- Das Sozialwesen gerät ohne Wehrpflicht in eine Strukturkrise, weil viele tausend Zivildienststellen durch teurere Arbeitskräfte neu belegt werden müssten.


Das es einige große Makel an der so genannten Wehrgerechtigkeit gibt, will ich garnicht verschweigen und die Musterungsuntersuchungen sind auch "reformbedürftig", allerdings stellt das für mich noch lange nicht die Wehrpflicht in ihrer Gänze in Frage.


----------



## sTereoType (12. November 2008)

schön geschrieben noxiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


leider bilden kommentare wie die von razyl den querschnitt durch unsere gesellschaft. jeder meckert ohne auch nur irgendetwas zu wissen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. November 2008)

Ich bin dafür auch wenn ich persönlich Sozialdienst leiste (6 Jahre beim THW und wenn nichts passiert auch länger).
Auf jeden Fall sollte es immernoch eine Sozialdienstpflicht geben, wenn schon keinen Wehrdienst, denn ich denke, wenn wir hier schon dieses Sozialsystem in Anspruch nehmen so sollen, nein MÜSSEN, wir auch etwas dafür tun, uns engagieren...
Man sollte dies auch eher eine persönliche Pflicht sein aus Stolz und Verantwortungsbewusstsein der Gesellschaft gegenüber, nicht mit dem Hintergedanken das man gezwungen werde... man sollte wieder freiwillig für sein Land, für die Gesellschaft, für unser aller Mitmenschen Verantwortung übernehmen wollen, stolz sein, etwas für sein Land tun zu können!


----------



## Haxxler (13. November 2008)

Bin im allgemeinen dagegen. Ich würde im Ernstfall zwar meinem Land dienen, was eigentlich selbstverständlich sein sollte aber eine allgemeine Wehrpflicht halte ich für überholt.


----------



## Realtec (13. November 2008)

es sollte die wehrpflicht abgeschafft werden, JEDOCH wär es gut wenn es weiterhin angeboten wird eins von beidem zu machen


----------



## Skyline212 (13. November 2008)

Finde Wehrpflicht schon wichtig. Warum und weshalb werde ich mich nich äußern da die meisten sowieso dagegen sind und wol auf meine meinung scheißen^^


----------



## Vreen (13. November 2008)

Thí schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne, wenn ihr keinen "wirklichen" Grund habt euch ausmustern zu lassen oder gar Mimimi-Dienst zu machen, dann tut es wenn schon nicht für Deutschland, wenigstens für euch selbst und steht 9 Monate euren Mann. Macht eure Family, Bekannten und Partner Stolz auf euch und geht am Tag des Dienstzeitendes mit erhobenen Haupt wieder zurück eure normalen Jobs machen!



meine familie und der partner wären sehr stolz auf die tatsache gewesen, das ich es schaffe mich mit honks in eine reihe zu stellen und dann von anderen honks daraufhin überprüfen zu lassen ob ich mein kleines süsses feldbettchen auch richtig bezogen habe, im dienste für einen staat der mir am arsch vorbei geht.
ne ne lass mal, ich bin in der lage ohne zwang, demütigung und aufgesetzer loyalität einem repressiven systems gegenüber meinem leben einen sinn zu geben,
wie ehrlich gesagt die meisten akademiker.


----------



## Vreen (13. November 2008)

Skyline212 schrieb:


> Warum und weshalb werde ich mich nich äußern da die meisten sowieso dagegen sind und wol auf meine meinung scheißen



allerdings


----------



## Skyline212 (13. November 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> allerdings



Ich wuste es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (13. November 2008)

Hallo, 

Ich bin vor kurzem mit meinem Grundwehrdienst fertig geworden und kann eigentlich fast nur schlechtes darüber berichten.

In den ersten 3 Monaten wird man mit der Struktur der Bundeswehr vertraut gemacht, hierbei setzen die Ausbilder(oft Offiziersanwärter/innen) gerne auch mal auf Einschüchterungsversuche, um den Quatsch überhaupt durchzubringen. Leider stehen ihnen hierbei die Feldjäger zur Verfügung, weshalb man bei "ungehorsam" schwerwiegende(auch rechtliche) Konsequenzen hat.
Die Ausbildung erfolgt zum Teil theoretisch in entsprechenden Räumlichkeiten - zum Teil praktisch.
Hierbei ist zu erwähnen, dass der praktische Teil absolut überholbedürftig ist. Man lernt dort z.B. an Funkgeräten die 20kg wiegen und von der Technik her sehr nahe vom Stand ww2 sind. Ein weiterer Teil der Ausbildung stellt der Umgang und Gebrauch mit Waffen dar - man bedenke das Alter vieler Rekruten(meist 18 aufwärts) - kaum dürfen sie Horrorfilme im Kino ab 18 ansehen, wird ihnen derartiges beigebracht! Aber wegen "Killerspielen" in einer virtuellen Welt wird völlig entsetzt diskutiert - wer kann hier nochmal real und virtuell nicht unterscheiden? Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hat man die 3 Monate hinter sich, wird man die restlichen 6 Monate einer Dienststelle zugewiesen auf der man meist niederen Arbeiten zugewiesen wird, auf die die höheren Dienstgrade keine Lust haben. 
Der Grundwehrdienstleistende an sich stellt - grob gesagt - heutzeutage nur eine gute Arbeitskraft für ungewollte Aufgaben/Arbeiten bei der Bundeswehr dar. Letztendlich kostet der Grundwehrdienst dem Staat einiges an € die meiner Meinung nach in einer Freiwilligenarmee besser aufgehoben wären.


----------



## Thront (13. November 2008)

nein


----------



## Razyl (13. November 2008)

" z. B. . Razyl, um hier stellvertretend für diese Klientel herzuhalten, hat sich in meinen Augen als Diskussionspartner disqualifiziert. 
zeigen mir recht deutlich wie wenig sich mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt wurde/wird."

Es bleibt natürlich jedem selbst überlassen ob er Pro oder Kontra Wehrpflicht, oder im größeren Rahmen gegen die Armee ansich ist, jedoch sollte man sich vorher schon ein wenig mit der Materie auseinandergesetzt haben.
[/quote]
Ja wir investieren in die Armee aber was bleibt darunter? Ein dummes, Zersplittertes Schulsystem wo jedes Bundesland selbst entscheidet wie es läuft. 
Jedes Bundesland hat seine eigenen Ferientermine, sein eigenes Schulsystem (12./13. Klasse...), und wenn ich zb. in Thüringen mein Abi mache kann es in Bayern nicht anerkannt werden.
Super....
Anstatt sich die Regierung mal darum kümmert ein Allgemeines, Deutschlandweites Schulsystem aufzubauen, investiert man in die Armee bzw den Wehrdienst.
Die eigenen Staatsprobleme sollten zuerst gelöst werden und dann erst könnte man sich um andere Probleme anderer Länder kümmern.


----------



## Konov (13. November 2008)

Bin gegen die Wehrpflicht.

Ich hab 9 Monate ZD gemacht und glaube dass mir die Bundeswehr für mich persönlich nicht mal annähernd soviel gebracht hätte, ganz im Gegenteil, vielleicht hätte es eher negative Auswirkungen auf meine Persönlichkeit gehabt. Bin bekennender Kriegsdienstverweigerer und Pazifist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

... weil ich der Überzeugung bin, dass sich zumindest ein Großteil der Probleme auf der Welt eher mit humanitärer Hilfe lösen lassen, als mit militärischer Intervention.

Und ich würd mich eher erschießen lassen als irgendwo hin zugehen und meinerseits Leute zu erschießen, weil irgendein Politiker glaubt, es sei das richtige.

Just my 2 cents

PS: Abgesehen davon, glaube ich, dass jeder andere Mann in Deutschland auch mehr davon hätte, sozialen Dienst zu leisten, statt Dienst an der Waffe. Meiner Meinung nach ist es wichtiger, anderen Menschen zu helfen, die es nötig haben, (besonders im Inland) so lernt man wesentlich mehr fürs Leben als wenn man durch den Dreck robbt und Soldat spielt.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (13. November 2008)

Wenn mal was passieren sollte, dann müssen wir auch gerüstet sein.
Wenn wieder so ein toller Hecht wie Adolf in irgendeinem anderen Land auftauchen sollte, dann muss man was dagegen tun können.


----------



## Stancer (13. November 2008)

Was hier manche fürn Müll schreiben. Hauptsache nix machen müssen aber Ahnung was alles genau dahinter steck und wie das funktioniert hat kaum einer.

Die Bundeswehr hat momentan etwa 6000-7000 im Einsatz. Die Zahl muss man aber x3 nehmen, denn genau so viele bereiten sich vor (normal dauert ein Kontingent 4 Monate) und nochmal so viele bereiten den Einsatz nach. Dazu kommen die Truppenteile, die sich nicht im Einsatz befinden aber trotzdem Unterstützen. Allein die Logistik ist nen enormer Aufwand, dazu kommen noch Planung, Kommunikation usw. was alles hier im Inland gemacht wird. Ebenfalls muss ne Reserve ständig Bereit stehen falls die Situation in den Einsatzländern plötzlich eskaliert und es stehen die KRK Kräfte (Krisenreaktionskräfte) bereit um jederzeit in neue Konflikte eingreifen zu können.

So von 250.000 Soldaten kann man dann die 70.000 Wehrpflichtigen abziehen, da die nicht in den Einsatz gehen.
Die Bundeswehr ist momentan mit den Einsätzen schon sehr gut ausgelastet und momentan rechnet man, dass man dauerhaft max. 15-20.000 Soldaten im Einsatz haben kann. Das wäre aber das absolute Limit.


Eine Berufsarmee wäre sicher sinnvoll aber ist momentan nicht umsetzbar. Viele Kliniken stehen auch heute schon trotz massig Zivis am rande der Existenz. Die Gesundheitskosten würden explodieren und zudem ist die Wehrpflicht recht gut im Grundgesetz verankert. Die Kosten einer Berufsarmee wären ausserdem ebenfalls sehr viel höher, denn was hat die Wehrpflicht denn für einen Vorteil ? Man kriegt teilweise schon ausgebildete Menschen. Ein Wehrdienstleistender, der z.b. Automechaniker gelernt hat wird normal in Instandsetzungseinheiten eingesetzt, den muss man dann nicht groß ausbilden.
Bei einer Berufsarmee muss man die Leute dann erst zu Spezialisten ausbilden was enorm viel Geld kostet.
Die Werbungskosten für neue Soldaten würden ebenfalls explodieren, denn die meisten Zeitsoldaten gehen aus den Wehrpflichtigen hervor.
Wehrpflichtige verdienen auch nicht viel, erhalten dafür aber freie Heilfürsorge und Unterkunft sowie Fahrkarten und Verpflegung. Sie leisten dennoch einen Vollzeitjob und bei einer Berufsarmee müsste man diese 70.000 Stellen dann mit Vollverdienern auffüllen.

Und nun dürft ihr raten wer das bezahlt ? Richtig, der Steuerzahler. Besser gesagt ihr.

Zudem wird NIEMAND zum Wehrdienst gezwungen...NIEMAND. Jeder hat das recht aus persönlichen Gründen zu verweigern. Man sollte es nur rechtzeitig machen. Wer natürlich nicht von seinem Rechner weg kommt und 1 Tag vor der Einberufung meint er müsse ne Verweigerung schreiben, da fragen die natürlich schon nach. Es müssen halt plausible Gründe sein. Wenn ich also Waffen/Milität persönlich ablehne habe ich diese Einstellung sicher nicht erst seit 2 Tagen vor Wehrdienstbeginn, sowas ist ne Lebenseinstellung und sobald man zur Musterung geht kann man den Wehrdienst verweigern. Am besten sagt man schon bei der Musterung, dass man verweigern will, denn das wird da auch notiert und hilft dann später bei der richtigen Verweigerung.


Also Berufsarmee wird irgendwann kommen, Wehrpflicht ist gut und erfüllt ihren Zweck und solange man den Umbau zur Berufsarmee nicht zahlen kann bzw. auffangen kann wird man da nichts ändern. Wozu soll ich etwas was sich bewährt hat abschaffen ?


PS : Die ganzen Zecken hier die sagen "Bundeswehr ganz abschaffen" haben scheinbar null plan von der Welt. Deutschland ist eine Wirtschaftsmacht und hat Interessen aber auch Verantwortung in der Welt. 
Könnt ja mal schauen welche Länder keine Armee besitzen. Sind nicht viele aber diese Länder bezahlen dann einfach andere Länder, dass die sie beschützen. Island z.b. besitzt keine Armee zahlen aber dann teures Geld an die USA, damit diese sie beschützen. (Luftraumüberwachung usw.). Desweiteren zahlen sie ne Menge Geld dafür, dass sie in der Nato sein dürfen.


----------



## sTereoType (13. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> " z. B. . Razyl, um hier stellvertretend für diese Klientel herzuhalten, hat sich in meinen Augen als Diskussionspartner disqualifiziert.
> zeigen mir recht deutlich wie wenig sich mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt wurde/wird."
> 
> Es bleibt natürlich jedem selbst überlassen ob er Pro oder Kontra Wehrpflicht, oder im größeren Rahmen gegen die Armee ansich ist, jedoch sollte man sich vorher schon ein wenig mit der Materie auseinandergesetzt haben.
> ...


schon wieder ein behauptung ohne grundlage. zwar weichen normen im schulsystem teilweise in den bundesländern von einander ab, aber dennoch gilt wür jedes bundesland „Einheitlichen Prüfungsanforderungen in der Abiturprüfung“ (EPA) (lustig wie die umweltbehörde bei den simpsons^^) die der staat vorgibt.
deseiteren gilt z.b. bei einem studium dein abschluss mittlerweile eu-weit, in der wir übrigens auch verpflichtungen haben für die es eine armee benötigt.


----------



## Stancer (13. November 2008)

Ihr wisst schon, dass die Bundesregierung nicht aus reiner Freundlichkeit Soldaten in Krisenregionen entsendet oder ?

Es hat für Deutschland immer einen nutzen !!!

Afghanistan ist vor allem eins : Terrorbekämpfung an der Quelle ehe er nach Deutschland kommt oder wollt ihr jeden Tag aus dem Haus gehen mit der Angst, dass der Bus in dem ihr gerade sitzt vielleicht gleich explodiert ?

Andere Einsätze bringen Handelsabkommen oder bevorzugte Behandlung bei der Vergabe von Bauaufträgen an deutsche Firmen. Ihr glaubt doch nicht z.b. dass der Einsatz von ABC-Abwehrkräften in Kuwait vor dem irak Krieg keinen nutzen nach sich gezogen hatte oder ? Ich denke die Scheichs haben sich das ordentlich was kosten lassen ein paar der weltweit bestausgebildetsten Soldaten zur ABC Abwehr vor Ort zu haben.

Wer glaubt die Bundesregierung schickt die Soldaten einfach aus reiner Freundlichkeit in die Welt der hat keine Ahnung.

Militär ist auch sowas wie ne Handelsressource. "Wir helfen euch euer Land aufzubauen und dafür kriegen wir einen teil eurer Bodenschätze"


----------



## Hubautz (14. November 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> ... Als Denkanstöße pro Wehrpflicht ein paar Punkte: ...
> -- Frisches Blut ..



Das Problem ist, dass  es darauf hinausläuft.


----------



## Frigobert (14. November 2008)

Wenn ich so die Kommentare von einigen hier lese könnte einem wirklich schlecht werden. Keine Ahnung haben aber trotzdem erstmal sinnlos drauflostippen.

Meine Bundeswehrzeit liegt schon etwas zurück, ich hab damals auch noch 15 Monate in olivgrün (die Camouflage-Klamotten hatten zu der Zeit nur sehr wenige Spezialeinheiten) absolvieren dürfen in einer Elite-Einheit - ich war Sanitäter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ich kann für mich sagen, daß ich dort vieles gelernt habe, was man auch im täglichen Leben als nützlich empfindet. Geflucht haben wir damals fast täglich über den "Mist", den sich Kompanie-Chef, sein Spieß oder die Unteroffiziere für uns haben einfallen lassen, im nachhinein betrachtet erkennt man dann aber, das dieses unbedingt notwendig war, um das "Fußvolk" auf einem Ausbildungsstandard zu halten, der im Ernstfall lebensnotwendig gewesen wäre. 

All diejenigen, die sich hier so vehement gegen die Wehrpflicht aussprechen, sollten sich mal Gedanken darüber machen machen, daß es bei der Bundeswehr nicht nur darum geht, mit einer Waffe in der Hand in Kriegseinsätze geschickt zu werden. Was wäre zum Beispiel im Februar 1962 in Hamburg noch geschehen, wenn nicht Soldaten im Einsatz gewesen wären? Was ware gewesen, wenn nicht Soldaten im Katastrophenwinter 1978/79 in Norddeutschland im Einsatz gewesen wären? Was wäre 1997 im Oderbruch geschehen, wenn nicht Soldaten im Einsatz gewesen wären? Das ind nur drei Beispiele für lebenswichtige Inlandseinsätze, um der Zivilbevölkerung in Katastrophenfällen zu helfen. Ohne die Bundeswehr würden die Zahlen der Todesopfer um einiges höher liegen (in Hamburg waren es über 300 Tote!). Und da wollen mir jetzt ein paar Grünschnäbel erzählen, die Bundeswehr ist überflüssig und soll abgeschafft werden? Na danke aber auch. 

Und wer sich mit dem Soldatenleben absolut nicht anfreunden kann, dem steht ja auch noch der Zivildienst offen. Aber sich vollkommen einer dieser beiden Varianten entziehen zu wollen ist für mich einfach nur Bequemlichkeit und Faulheit. Ja klar, dann ist mal für ein paar Monate Nichts mit WoW, WAR oder HdRO zocken, aber schaden würde euch das ganz bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Stancer (14. November 2008)

Eben und z.b. das KSK wurde ja z.b. dafür aufgestellt deutsche Staatsbürger aus Krisenregionen oder Geiselnahmen zu befreien. Die Polizei hat gar nicht die gesetzliche Befugniss so etwas zu tun. Wer soll das denn dann machen, wenns keine Bw mehr gibt ?

Allerdings unterliegen die KSK Einsätze strengster Geheimhaltung und so erfährt man von keinem Einsatz. Ab und an sickert mal was durch, dass KSK Soldaten z.b. in Afghanistan auf Terroristenjagd waren und dort auch in Gefechte verwickelt waren. Mehr aber erfährt man darüber nicht. Weder über erfolgreiche Einsätze, noch was für Einsätze oder gar Verluste.

Dank der Bundeswehr konnten zudem bei den Katastropheneinsätzen sehr viel Schaden verhindert werden. Feuerwehr und THW verfügen zwar über gutes Material aber sie haben keine Manpower.
Bei der Vogelgrippe-Epedemie halfen ABC-Abwehrexperten der Bundeswehr betroffene Gebiete einzudämmen. 

Naja und 11. September hat wohl deutlich gezeigt wie wichtig Alarmrotten und Luftraumüberwachung sind...

Gibt so vieles was die Bw im inneren macht, wo von die meisten wohl zum ersten mal nu gehört haben.

Der Ton bei der Bw ist rau, das ist so gewollt denn eine Armee ist natürlich in erster Linie für den Kriegseinsatz gemacht und mit "Verzeihung, bitte" hat man noch nie einen Krieg gewonnen. Soldaten müssen in Extremsituationen z.b. einem Gefecht dann richtig handeln können und auch noch Befehle befolgen. Sowas erreicht man nunmal nur durch Drill.

Dass hier manche nur nicht zur Bw/Zivildienst wollen, weil sie dann nicht mehr vorm PC sitzen können ist mehr als nen Armutszeugnis. Da frage ich mich glatt was ihr mal nach der Schule machen wollt. Da könnt ihr euch nicht auf die faule Haut legen und ganzen Tag WAR/WoW/AoC spielen. Da heisst es Arbeiten und nicht nur bis 13 Uhr, wie die Schule heute ist, sondern von 7-8 Uhr bis um 18-19 Uhr. Willkommen im Berufsleben, ansonsten werdet ihr bald merken, wie teuer es doch ist, wenn man plötzlich alles selber bezahlen muss !


----------



## Gemüsegurke (14. November 2008)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Sinnlose Umfrage
> 
> Die meisten sind doch nur dagegen weil sie sich die Zeit sparen wollen und nicht Manns genug sind ihren Allerwertesten sozial oder für ihr Land einzusetzen.
> (Danke Vorposter
> ...



Halte ich mal fürn Gerüch. Vor allem die Bunderwehr ist schon seit langem ein Klotz am beim des Bundesbudgets.


----------



## nalcarya (14. November 2008)

Gemüsegurke schrieb:


> Halte ich mal fürn Gerüch. Vor allem die Bunderwehr ist schon seit langem ein Klotz am beim des Bundesbudgets.


Erzähl doch mal etwas genaueres über deine These (die ICH übrigens für ein Gerücht halte)


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. November 2008)

Gemüsegurke schrieb:


> Halte ich mal fürn Gerüch. Vor allem die Bunderwehr ist schon seit langem ein Klotz am beim des Bundesbudgets.



Bist du Finanzminister oder warum weißt du SO genau darüber bescheid was ein Klotz am Beine des Bundesbudgets ist?


----------



## Szputnyik (14. November 2008)

ich glaub diese ganzen "bundeswehr ist scheisse"-brüller, welche hier durch die gesamte bank hindurch brüllen sind ausnahmslos punks, zecken und andere "fight the system" kinder. werdet erwachsen, zeigt verantwortung und folgt nicht einem übertriebenem "individuell" jugendtrend der alles ablehnt was er nicht begreift.


----------



## Naarg (14. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum soll ich für ein Land, wie Deutschland, so einen scheiß machen? Wieso darf mich ein Land dazu zwingen? Wenn dann sollte jeder selbst entscheiden können ob er
> A) Wehrmacht
> Soziale Tätigkeiten oder
> C) gar nichts
> machen will.


Deutschland (DAS SIND WIR ALLE!) bezahlt deinen Eltern Kindergeld, Finanziert dir die Schule, und falls dein Vater Arbeitslos wird, Hilft dir Deutschland (Ja, WIR) das deine Familie nicht Ihr Dach über dem Kopf verliert.

Diesen Gefallen solltest du Deutschland (UNS!) zurückzahlen, Sei es nun der Dienst an der Waffe (Nicht jedermanns Sache, ich kanns verstehen) oder indem du Sozial Dienst (Kinder/Behinderte/Alte/Kranke pflegen/betreuen) leistest.

Sei kein Egoist, und denk mal vernünftig drüber nach.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. November 2008)

Szputnyik schrieb:


> ich glaub diese ganzen "bundeswehr ist scheisse"-brüller, welche hier durch die gesamte bank hindurch brüllen sind ausnahmslos punks, zecken und andere "fight the system" kinder. werdet erwachsen, zeigt verantwortung und folgt nicht einem übertriebenem "individuell" jugendtrend der alles ablehnt was er nicht begreift.



Das war doch von anfang an klar, das die ganzen Schmarotzer hier wieder aus ihren Löchern und Alkoholexzessen herauskommen daher erwähnte ich es nicht aber schön das es trotzdem jemand gesagt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. November 2008)

ich bin nun miten in meiner Ausbildung zum Edv Computerinformationstechnologe xD und da kommt Bunndeswehr schlecht

in einem Jahr darf ich zu arbeiten beginnen und würde dann in 2 jahren zum bund geschickt.

ich stell mich einfach dumm wie brot und betone mehrmal wi lustig es it mit einer piffpaff wild durch die gegend zu ballern
dann bin ich zu blö und auch noch eine  gefährdung xD


----------



## Ineel (14. November 2008)

Mir kommt echt alles hoch wenn ich hier lese "Sei ein mann und diene Deutschland"

Das die 9 Monate für den ein oder anderen Zeitverschwendung und auch noch einem enormen Gehaltsverlust bedeutet kommt hier manchen anscheinend nicht in den Sinn oder? Der Bund ist für mich nicht viel mehr als ein Berufskiller.

Ich hatte den Einberufungsbescheid zum ungünstigsten Zeitpunkt bekommen. Den Bund interessiert es überhaupt nicht, ob durch die Einberufung die Existenz gefährdet oder gar zerstört wird. Das ich vor lauter Verzweiflung nicht mehr hin und her wusste und ich an den Verteidigungsminister geschrieben hab zeigt doch wie "super" dieses System ist.

Da sieht man mal, welch Verzweiflungstaten derartige Beschlüsse unserer ach so tollen Bundesregierung nach sich ziehen (können). Ist es wirklich das, was mit einer Einberufung zum Grundwehrdienst erzeugt werden soll? Die Leute verrückt, nachdenklich, wütend, traurig zu machen? Ich finde es erschreckend, dass man in Zeiten der Demokratie noch immer zu Dingen gezwungen wird, die man nicht tun möchte. Wen wunderts da, dass viele junge Leute abwandern?


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. November 2008)

Tja, den Grundwehrdienst bzw. Zivildienst plant man auch schon VORHER ein...
Es ist ja nicht so, dass man ach so urplötzlich und erst kurz davor, davon erfährt, dass es soetwas gibt!
Wenn du bisher nicht nachgedacht hattest ist das nicht das Problem der Bundesregierung sondern lediglich deiner eigenen Unfähigkeit...


----------



## Ineel (14. November 2008)

Es geht nicht darum das man sowas vorher plant (Hätte ich auch kaum machen können) sondern darum das ich gegen diese Wehrpflicht bin, da diese schon lange überholt ist.

9 Monate die mir heute NICHTS gebracht hätten


----------



## Razyl (14. November 2008)

Naarg schrieb:


> Deutschland (DAS SIND WIR ALLE!) bezahlt deinen Eltern Kindergeld, Finanziert dir die Schule, und falls dein Vater Arbeitslos wird, Hilft dir Deutschland (Ja, WIR) das deine Familie nicht Ihr Dach über dem Kopf verliert.
> 
> Diesen Gefallen solltest du Deutschland (UNS!) zurückzahlen, Sei es nun der Dienst an der Waffe (Nicht jedermanns Sache, ich kanns verstehen) oder indem du Sozial Dienst (Kinder/Behinderte/Alte/Kranke pflegen/betreuen) leistest.
> 
> Sei kein Egoist, und denk mal vernünftig drüber nach.


Und woher hat Deutschland das Geld? Genau, Steuern.


----------



## Ogil (14. November 2008)

Wenn man sich anschaut, dass in den letzten Jahren viele europaische Laender die Wehrpflicht abgeschafft haben (Grossbritanien, Belgien, Frankreich, Luxemburg, die Niederlande, Spanien, Italien, Ungarn, die Slowakei, Portugal, Tschechien, Lettland, Rumänien, Malta und Slowenien) oder noch abschaffen werden (Bulgarien und Polen) faellt es schwer an dies "Deutschland braucht die Wehrpflicht"-Gerede zu glauben. Berufsarmeen sind effektiver: Besser ausgebildet und kostenguenster, da die hohen Kosten fuer die staendige Ausbildung vieler neuer Rekruten wegfallen und die gesamte Struktur der Armee eine Andere ist (kleiner aber besser ausgebildet - was auch den heutigen Anforderungen entspricht - wenn man diversen Fachartikeln zum Thema Glauben schenken kann).

PS: Die Idee seinem Land zu "dienen" ist nur gut, wenn man sich fuer diesen "Dienst" entscheiden kann. Ansonsten ist es Zwang.


----------



## Konov (14. November 2008)

Ich glaube, hier wird einiges falsch verstanden, die Bundeswehr an sich sollte man nicht verteufeln.

Die Meisten Leute kriegen hier einiges in den falschen Hals, denn prinzipiell hat das Konzept seine daseinsberechtigung. Das heißt ja nicht, dass man als individuelle person nicht das recht haben darf, die Waffe aus der hand zu lassen, oder...?

Darum ging es jedenfalls mir.
Es gibt Alternativen, Sozialdienst in der zivilen Gesellschaft, und das ist IMO wesentlich sinnvoller. Sicherlich weil ich selbst die Erfahrung gemacht habe. Aber das ist natürlich wieder sehr subjektiv, denn fast jeder, der X Jahre beim Bund war, wird rumposaunen wie toll es dort gewesen sei. Ebenso tue ich es, da ich doch viel über soziales Engagement und Medizin gelernt habe.
Wenn man im Operationssaal u.a. auch die Aufgaben eines Pflegers übernehmen muss, dann kriegt man schon so einiges mit. Und unterm Strich habe ich sicher mehr Blut, Eingeweide und heulende Leute gesehen, als ein Wehrdienstleistender, der lernt wie man mit ner Knarre umgeht und danach wieder seinem Alltag fröhnt, oder eben Berufssoldat wird.

Natürlich ist es unterm strich irrelevant, was man erlebt, aber letztlich prägt es den Menschen doch, und ich glaube, einige in unserer Gesellschaft täten gut daran, sich das mal anzuschauen, statt beim Bund einen auf dicken macker zu markieren ohne eine Ahnung davon zu haben, welche Bedeutung sozialen Diensten zukommen.

Alten Leuten helfen, Rollstühle oder Betten schieben oder eben im Operationssaal und der Pathologie zu arbeiten, sind verschiedene paar Schuhe. Für die meisten klingt es einfach langweilig... Bundeswehr, rumballern und Pfadfinder spielen klingt spannender!
Aber der menschliche Nutzen ist nicht annähernd so hoch. Das ist meine Meinung.

Die Notwendigkeit der Bundeswehr in irgendeiner Form möchte ich ihr nicht absprechen, aber die Frage zur Wehrpflicht kann und muss mit Nein beantwortet werden, denn ausnahmslos alle europäischen Partner machen es uns vor. Außer 2, vielleicht 3 Ausnahmen ist Deutschland das einzige Land mit Wehrpflicht. Und ausgerechnet wir haben immer wieder personelle und finanzielle Probleme, die auf den Verteidigungssektor zurückgeführt werden.

Kann mir keiner erzählen, dass die Pflicht zur Waffe zu greifen für jeden einzelnen immer noch zwingend vorgeschrieben sein muss. Deutschland ist in dieser Hinsicht schlichtweg antiquiert.

my 2 cents.


----------



## sTereoType (14. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und woher hat Deutschland das Geld? Genau, Steuern.


 soviele steuern bezahlen wir garnicht das der staat damit alle sozialleistungen abdecken könnte. deswegen verschuldet sich der staat teilweise auch. von diesem schulden die der staat für dich auf sich nimmt kriegst du noch am wenigsten zu spüren.


----------



## Madrake (15. November 2008)

Der Bund ist so eine Sache, und widerspricht so ziemlich gegen alle Menschenrechtsartikel:

*Artikel 2: Verbot der Diskriminierung*_

(1)Jeder hat Anspruch auf die in dieser Erklärung verkündeten Rechte und Freiheiten ohne irgendeinen Unterschied, etwa nach Rasse, Hautfarbe, Geschlecht, Sprache, Religion, politischer oder sonstiger Überzeugung, sozialer Herkunft, Vermögen, Geburt oder sonstigem Stand.
(2) Des weiteren darf kein Unterschied gemacht werden auf Grund der politischen, rechtlichen oder internationalen Stellung des Landes oder Gebiets, dem eine angehört, gleichgültig ob dieses unabhängig ist, unter Treuhandschaft steht, keine Selbstregierung besitzt oder sonst in seiner Souveränität eingeschränkt ist._

Jeder egal wer, ohne Ausnahmen, hat Recht auf die allgemeine Erklärung der Menschenrechte.

*Artikel 3: Recht auf Leben und Freiheit:*_

(1) Jeder hat das Recht auf Leben, Freihet und Sicherheit der Person._

Du sollst nicht töten - genügt ja schon.

*Artikel 7: Gleichheit vor dem Gesetz:*_

Alle Menschen sind vor dem Gesetz gleich und haben ohne Unterschied Anspruch auf gleichen Schutz durch das Gesetz. Alle haben Anspruch auf gleichen Schutz gegen jede Diskrimierung, die gegen diese Erklärung verstößt, und gegen jede Aufhetzung zu einer derartigen Diskriminierung._

Warum werden demzufolge Männer verpflichtet Zivildienst oder Wehrpflicht abzuleisten, und Frauen?

*Artikel 13: Freizügigkeit und Auswanderungsfreiheit:*_

(1) Jeder hat das Recht, sich innerhalb eines Staates frei zu bewegen und seinen Aufenthaltsort frei zu wählen.
(2) Jeder hat das Recht, jedes Land, einschließlich seines eigenen, zu verlassen und in sein Land zurückzukehren._

Man wird gezwungen zwischen der Wehrerfassung und dem Einberufungsbefehl keinen längeren Auslandsaufenthalt vorzunehmen. Dies kann sich bis zu drei vier Jahre hinziehen.

*Artikel 19: Meinungsäußerungs- und Informationsfreiheit:*_

(1) Jeder hat das Recht auf Meinungsfreiheit und freie Meinungsäußerung; dieses Recht schließt die Freiheit ein, Meinungen ungehindert anzuhängen sowie über Medien jeder Art und ohne Rücksicht auf Grenzen Informationen und Gedankengut zu suchen, zu empfangen und zu verbreiten._

Wenn man seinem Vorgesetzten, meist ein Obergefreiter, die Meinung sagt, über seinen Führungsstil... - versucht es mal. Oder es heißt ja man darf keine Informationen nach Hause tragen, die in der Kaserne sich abspielen.

*Artikel 20: Versammlungs- und Vereinigungsfreiheit:*_

(1) Alle Menschen haben das Recht, sich friedlich zu versammeln und zu Vereinigungen zusammenzuschließen.
(2) Niemand darf gezwungen werden, einer Vereinigung anzugehören._

Niemand wird gezwungen einer Vereinigung anzugehören - naja was ist dann die Wehrpflicht? Da wird man ja auch wohl oder übel gezwungen - bzw. besser ausgedrückt, man wird gzwungen zu Zivildienst oder Bundeswehr.

*Artikel 23: Recht auf Arbeit und gleichen Lohn:*_

(1) Jeder hat das Recht auf Arbeit, auf freie Berufswahl, auf gerechte und befriedigende Arbeitsbedingungen sowie auf Schutz vor Arbeitslosigkeit
(2) Jeder, ohne Unterschied, hat das Recht auf gleichen Lohn für gleiche Arbeit.
(3) Jeder, der arbeitet, hat das Recht auf gerechte und befriedigende Entlohnung, die ihm und seine Familie eine der menschlichen Würde entsprechende Existenz sichert, gegebenfalls ergänzt durch andere soziale Schutzmaßnahmen.
(4) Jeder hat das Recht, zum Schutz seiner Interessen Gewerkschaften zu bilden und solchen beizutreten._

Befriedigende Arbeitsbedingung (Klima, kollegialer Umgang...), befriedigende Entlohnung - diese ist sogar noch unter dem Lohnsatz der 400 € Jobs

*Artikel 24: Recht auf Erholung und Freizeit:*_

(1) Jeder hat das Recht auf Erholung und Freizeit und insbesondere auf eine vernünftige Begrenzung der Arbeitszeit und regelmäßigen bezahlten Urlaub._

Arbeitstag mit 17 Stunden, reicht doch aus, oder - ich finde das total übertrieben, und zudem auch noch mit ca. 350 € brutto Lohn, davon geht dann noch das Essensgeld weg.

*Artikel 29: Grundpflichten:*_

(1) Jeder hat Pflichten gegenüber der Gemeinschaft, in der allein die freie und volle Entfaltung seienr Persönlichkeit möglich ist.
(2) Jeder ist bei der Ausübung seiner Rechte und Freiheiten nur den Beschränkungen unterworfen, die das Gesetz ausschließlich zu dem Zweck vorsieht, die Anerkennung und Achtung der Rechte und Freiheiten anderer zu sichern und den gerechten Anforderungen der Moral, der öffentlichen Ordnung und das allgemeinen Wohles in einer demokratischen Gesellschaft zu genügen.
(3) Diese Rechte und Freiheiten dürfen in keinem Fall im Widerspruch zu den Zielen und Grundsätzen der Vereinten Nationen ausgeübt werden._

Der Artikel spricht für sich alleine...

*Artikel 30: Auslegungsregel:*_

Keine Bestimmung dieser Erklärung darf dahin ausgelegt werden, dass sie für Staat, eine Gruppe oder eine Person irgendein Recht begründet, eine Tätigkeit auszuüben oder eine Handlung zu begehen, welche die Beseitigung der in dieser Erklärung verkündeten Rechte und Freiheiten zum Ziel hat._

Die Erklärungen können durch jegliche andre Gesetze nicht umgangen werden.


Soweit zu der Thematik Menschenrechte und Bundeswehr...


mfg Madrake


----------



## Stancer (15. November 2008)

Tja dann fang ich mal an :

Soldaten heissen nicht umsonst Staatsbürger in Uniform

zu Artikel 2 : Es ist Vorgesetzten Verboten Untergebenen Befehle zu erteilen die Unzumutbar sind, gegen die Menschenwürde oder Gesetze verstoßen. Solche Befehle dürfen nicht ausgeführt werden ! Ein Befehl muss immer einen dienstlichen Zweck aufweisen, tut er das nicht, so darf der Untergebene den Befehl verweigern !

Artikel 3 : Soldaten werden nicht zum Töten ausgebildet, sondern zum Schützen. Die meisten Fälle wo Soldaten auf andere Menschen schießen (Soldaten der Bundeswehr) fallen unter Nothilfe oder Notwehr.

Artikel 7 : Soldaten haben den gleichen Status vor dem Gesetz wie zivile Bürger. Was du aber ansprichst ist in der Tat ein heißes Diskussionsthema. Frauen war bis vor kurzem der Dienst an der Waffe gar nicht zugänglich. Eine Frau hat daraufhin geklagt und gewonnen und durfte dann in die Kampftruppe. 

Artikel 13 : Nunja. Wenn du im zivilen zu einem Projekt eingeteilt wirst, fährste auch nicht in den Urlaub oder ? Man kann es als ne Art Urlaubssperre sehen. Das wovon du redest hab ich noch nie von gehört. Mit längermen Aufhenthalt sind vermutlich mehrere Jahre gemeint und nicht nen 3 Wochen Urlaub auf Mallorca

Artikel 19 : Schwachsinn. Jeder Soldat, ob Gefreiter oder General hat das Recht sich zu beschweren. Aber bei den meisten sind das keine Beschwerden, sondern versuche sich vor Arbeit zu drücken.Die Wehrbeschwerdeordnung erlaubt es jedem Soldaten, sich in dienstlichen, disziplinaren und verwaltungsrechtlichen Fragen auf dem Dienstweg zu beschweren, ohne dass ihm daraus Nachteile erwachsen dürfen. Das Beschwerdeverfahren eröffnet dem Soldaten den Rechtsweg.

Artikel 20 : Die Bundeswehr ist keine Vereinigung ! Mit Vereinigungen sind politische Parteien oder Vereine gemeint. Also schwachsinn !!!

Artikel 23 : Alle Grundwehrdienstleistenden kriegen gleichen Lohn, versteh nicht was du hast. Dazu noch Unterkunft, freie Heilfürsorge und Verpflegung sowie Ausrüstung. Mit Anträgen kriegt man zudem noch Mietzuschüsse und Bahnfahrkarten ! Nen Zivi kriegt all diese Dinge nicht !

Artikel 24 : Das ist aber auch nur in der Grundausbildung so und die soll hart sein. Danach haste nen ganz normalen 8 Std tag.

Artikel 29 : Ja und das Gesetz sieht den Wehrdienst als Pflicht an ! 

Artikel 30 : Genauso schwachsinn, denn Gesetze haben in der Bundeswehr genauso Geltung. Die Bw hat auch nicht das Ziel irgendwelche Gesetze abzuschaffen oder zu hintergehen ! Alles was die Bw macht ist im Gesetz verankert.



Du siehst fast alle deine Gesetze laufen Konform mit der Bundeswehr und ist lediglich dein Wunschdenken, dass die Bw gegen Gesetze verstößt.
Soldaten haben ein paar Einschränkungen zu machen und die sind auch gesetzlich festgelegt :

Artikel 17a :
(1) Gesetze über Wehrdienst und Ersatzdienst können bestimmen, daß für die Angehörigen der Streitkräfte und des Ersatzdienstes während der Zeit des Wehr- oder Ersatzdienstes das Grundrecht, seine Meinung in Wort, Schrift und Bild frei zu äußern und zu verbreiten (Artikel 5 Abs. 1 Satz 1 erster Halbsatz), das Grundrecht der Versammlungsfreiheit (Artikel 8) und das Petitionsrecht (Artikel 17), soweit es das Recht gewährt, Bitten oder Beschwerden in Gemeinschaft mit anderen vorzubringen, eingeschränkt werden.
(2) Gesetze, die der Verteidigung einschließlich des Schutzes der Zivilbevölkerung dienen, können bestimmen, daß die Grundrechte der Freizügigkeit (Artikel 11) und der Unverletzlichkeit der Wohnung (Artikel 13) eingeschränkt werden.


----------



## Konov (15. November 2008)

> (1) Gesetze über Wehrdienst und Ersatzdienst können bestimmen, daß für die Angehörigen der Streitkräfte und des Ersatzdienstes während der Zeit des Wehr- oder Ersatzdienstes das Grundrecht, seine Meinung in Wort, Schrift und Bild frei zu äußern und zu verbreiten (Artikel 5 Abs. 1 Satz 1 erster Halbsatz), das Grundrecht der Versammlungsfreiheit (Artikel 8) und das Petitionsrecht (Artikel 17), soweit es das Recht gewährt, Bitten oder Beschwerden in Gemeinschaft mit anderen vorzubringen, eingeschränkt werden.



Genau das ist IMO n echtes Problem. Ich hätte jedenfalls keine Lust gehabt, mir damals meine Meinungsfreiheit einschränken zu lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larzaq (15. November 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Artikel 23 : Alle Grundwehrdienstleistenden kriegen gleichen Lohn, versteh nicht was du hast. Dazu noch Unterkunft, freie Heilfürsorge und Verpflegung sowie Ausrüstung. Mit Anträgen kriegt man zudem noch Mietzuschüsse und Bahnfahrkarten ! *Nen Zivi kriegt all diese Dinge nicht !*



dürfte ich mal die Quelle davon wissen? Also, als ich noch Zivi gemacht habe, hab ich Zuschüsse für Heilfürsorge bekommen, Verpflegungsgeld UND Bekleidungsgeld, außerdem wurde mir noch die Dienstkleidung gestellt. Außerdem wurde die Unterkunft übernommen. Genauso wie Bahnfahrkarten, jedenfalls zum Dienst und Heimzus. Abgesehen davon hatte ich auf Dienstzeit eine BC 25 gestellt bekommen.

Weiß ja nicht ob der letzte Satz ein Propagandasatz der Bundeswehr ist, aber der stimmt SO nicht.


----------



## Madrake (15. November 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Artikel 13 : Nunja. Wenn du im zivilen zu einem Projekt eingeteilt wirst, fährste auch nicht in den Urlaub oder ? Man kann es als ne Art Urlaubssperre sehen. Das wovon du redest hab ich noch nie von gehört. Mit längermen Aufhenthalt sind vermutlich mehrere Jahre gemeint und nicht nen 3 Wochen Urlaub auf Mallorca




ich legte das so aus, man hat in den drei/ vier Jahre nicht die Möglichkeit im Ausland zu Arbeiten, für länger als sechs Monate. Sehen wir das ganze in meinem Beispiel.

Erfasst in der 10ten Klasse Realschule - klargelegt ich werde eine Lehre machen in der Gastronomie
in den drei Jahren Lehre kam ich zur Musterung - zurückgestuft
Gesellenjahr gemacht - nochmalige Musterung (in diesem Jahr hätte ich schon sehr leicht im Ausland arbeiten können Mitarbeiterwohung am Arbeitsplatz - ich wohne an der Grenze zu zwei europäischen Ländern)
usw.

da sieht man eigentlich ganz genau wie die Bundeswehr einem jugnen Menschen die "Zukunft" verbauen kann, wenn man zwar im Ausland nach der Lehre arbeiten könnte, aber nicht darf.


Mir wurde aufgelegt mich nicht länger als 6 Monate im Ausland aufzuhalten. Aufgrund weil die Bundeswehr mich da nicht mehr zur Bundeswehr einziehen kann. Ich bin zwar in einem andren Land, habe die deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft.

Zitat aus meiner Wehrerfassung:

_Nach §1 des Wehrpflichtgesetzes (WPflG) sind alle Männer, die Deutsche im Sinne des Grundgesetzes sind un ihren ständigen Aufenthalt in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland haben, vom vollendeten 18. Lebensjahr wehrpflichtig (Wehrpflichtvoraussetzungen).
...
_

so also ist man ab der Wehrerfassung bis zum Einzugsbefehl an das Land gebunden... - und ich sehe das nicht als ein Projekt, und das geht auch nicht um einen 3 wöchigen Urlaub. Es dreht sich um im Ausland arbeiten und auch wohnen. Und ja ich hätte Angebote gehabt, im Ausland zu wohnen und zu arbeiten direkt nach meiner Lehre...

mfg Madrake


----------



## Stancer (15. November 2008)

Also Grundwehrdienstleistende fahren schonmal Umsonst mit der Bahn. Die kriegen dann son Schein dafür. Mit BC25 musste 75% ja schonmal selber bezahlen.

Und freie Heilfürsorge ist was anderes als nur Zuschüsse zu kriegen. Beim Bund werden auch die Zahnarztkosten komplett übernommen.
Dass Grundwehrdienstleistende trotzdem wenig Geld kriegen steht ausser Frage aber der Bundeswehrverband kämpft eigentlich permanent für eine bessere Bezahlung und anfang des Jahres gab es diese auch.

Wenn Zivis sowas auch bekommen dann hab ich mich leider geirrt und weiss auch nicht ob das überall so ist.

Aber es bleibt ja jedem freigestellt ob er Bund oder Zivi macht.
Im GG ist ebenfalls festgelegt, dass einem keine beruflichen Nachteile durch Grundwehrdienst/Zivildienst entstehen dürfen. D.h. wenn ihr ne Festanstellung bei ner Firma habt und zum Wehrdienst müsst, darf euch die Firma nicht kündigen und ihr habt nach dem Wehrdienst quasi wieder ein Recht auf Anstellung !! Das Dienstverhältnis "ruht" in dieser Zeit quasi.


@Madrake : Ich denke man darf das schon muss aber vorher dem Kreiswehrersatzamt bescheid sagen. Damit die das planen können


----------



## Larzaq (15. November 2008)

Allgemein muss ich aber sagen, dass ich für einen allgemeinen Wehr, oder Wehrersatzdienst bin, und dass wirklich jeder (juhu Emanzipation!) dafür eingezogen wird. Ich meine unser Sozialsystem ist auch von den Wehrersatzdienstleistern abhängig. Wenn das wegfällt - bricht unser Sozialsystem zusammen, mal abgesehen von der Bundeswehr, die neben friedenserhaltender Maßnahmen ja auch den Aspekt der Bekämpfung Umweltkatastrophen als Aufgebenbereich haben (Elbenhochwasser - 2002/03 weiß gerade das Jahr nicht richtig).
Aber dennoch, ich glaube als reine Berufsarmee - no go. Selbst wenn ich den Dienst an der Waffe aus überzeugung abgelehnt habe, heißt es nicht, dass ich es nicht unterstütze. Was für mich es heißt, muss es nicht für andere heißen.

Ich bin für den allgemeinen Wehrdienst - oder Wehrersatzdienst. Und ich meine, es sind 9 Monate, in denen man vielleicht mal was neues sieht, vielleicht auf andere Ideen nach Schule oder Ausbildung kommt, vielleicht andere Seiten von sich erkennt. 

Das Leben ist wie ein Wind . . . in dem wir wie Blätter treiben.


----------



## Madrake (15. November 2008)

Editiert:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1217377


ok die Dinge kann man auch aus der Sichtweise sehen...


Auf jedenfall sind Artikel 7 + 13 sehr umstritten

Gleichheit vor dem Gesetz: -> Warum müssen Männer, und Frauen wird es frei gestellt ob diese wollen...

Freizügigkeit und Auswanderungsfreiheit: -> siehe dazu das editierte von vorne (Seite 4 ganz unten)



Edit:

Zitat:

Wehrpflichtgesetz §1

(2) Die Wehrpflicht ruht, solange Wehrpflichtige ihren ständigen Aufenthalt und ihre
Lebensgrundlage außerhalb der Bundesrepublik Deutschland haben, wenn Tatsachen die
Annahme rechtfertigen, dass sie beabsichtigen, ihren ständigen Aufenthalt im Ausland
beizubehalten.

^wohl deshalb das es untersagt ist, aber das widerspricht sich mit den Menschenrechte Artikel 13


----------



## Lilith Twilight (15. November 2008)

Thí schrieb:


> ...weil sich jede Memme irgendwelche ausreden einfallen lässt um nicht zu Bund zu müssen, machen sich das leider viele zu nutze und gehn lieber wie Mädchen, Zivildienst machen und auf deutsch gesagt, alten Omas den A**** auswischen, anstatt 9 Monate seiner anscheinend so kostbaren Zeit, Werten zu widmen die man im Zivilleben Heutzutage leider nur noch selten erlernen kann; wie Kameradschaft, Pünktlichkeit, Sauberkeit, Disziplin, Der Umgang gegenüber Autoritätspersonen usw.



Soso, also sind alle die Zivildienst gemacht haben nur Drückeberger und Mädchen weil sie kranken und schwachen Menschen geholfen haben anstatt nur ein bisschen im Dreck rumzukriechen und ihre Stiefel auf hochglanz zu polieren?

Man sieht das du null komma gar keine Ahnung hast was man beim Zivildienst so tut, und das der Zivildienst ein vernünftige und nötige Sache ist...nicht zuletzt das unser Sozialsystem schon lange vor dem aus stehen würde ohne die ganzen Zivildienstleistenden die für ein Appel und ein Ei teilweise 60 und nochmehr Stunden die Woche schufften.

Aber hast schon recht, ist besser über den Kasernenhof zu maschieren und darauf zu achten das keine Falte in seinem Feldbett ist. In diesem Sinne, sei pünktlich, sauber, diszipliniert und vor allem höhrig gegenüber den staatlichen "Authoritätspersonen".

P.S.in dafür das solche Leute "Zwangs-"Zivildienst machen müßen, damit sie mal sehen was andere geleistet haben während sie in der Landschaft rumgeballert haben und mit dem Panzer durch die Gegend geschaukelt sind...


----------



## Stancer (15. November 2008)

Hier wurde ja nun mehrmals gesagt, dass es Unfair sei, dass Männer Wehrpflichtig sind und Frauen nicht. Dies widerspricht natürlich der Gleichberechtigung aber :  Wer genau ins Grundgesetz schaut dem fällt auf, dass sich die Wehrpflicht nur auf Männer bezieht. Dort ist nicht von deutschen Staatsbürgern die rede, sondern von Männern.
Dies kann man dann aber wenn als Diskriminierung von Männern auslegen.

Das ganze ist ein recht schwieriges Thema und wird seit Jahren wenn ncith schon seit Jahrzehnten diskutiert. Solange aber nicht ne ordentliche Massenklage von Männern eingereicht wird, die sich diskriminiert fühlt wird sich da nichts ändern.


----------



## Kronas (15. November 2008)

dagegen


----------



## Vreen (16. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> .
> 
> ich stell mich einfach dumm wie brot und betone mehrmal wi lustig es it mit einer piffpaff wild durch die gegend zu ballern
> dann bin ich zu blö und auch noch eine  gefährdung xD




im gegenteil, gerade dann bist du der ideale soldat


----------



## sTereoType (16. November 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> im gegenteil, gerade dann bist du der ideale soldat


schwachsinn, die bundeswehr siebtd a genau aus. als beispiel wurde mir die frage gestellt ob ich auf menschen schießen würde. wäre meine antwort nur mit "ja" ausgefallen, wäre ich sofort duch den test gefallen.


----------



## White-Frost (16. November 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> im gegenteil, gerade dann bist du der ideale soldat


klar der ideale soldat schiest quer durch die gegend auf alles was sich bewegt zivilisten oder nich drauf geschissen^^


----------



## Vreen (16. November 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> schwachsinn, die bundeswehr siebtd a genau aus. als beispiel wurde mir die frage gestellt ob ich auf menschen schießen würde. wäre meine antwort nur mit "ja" ausgefallen, wäre ich sofort duch den test gefallen.



absolut geniale idee eine solche frage einzubauen,
da siehste mal für wie clever die das klientel erachten denen solche fragen gestellt werden.


----------



## sTereoType (16. November 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> absolut geniale idee eine solche frage einzubauen,
> da siehste mal für wie clever die das klientel erachten denen solche fragen gestellt werden.


dabei bleibts ja nicht. du hast desweiteren eine eignungstechnische untersuchung (EUF).
diese geht über mehrere stunden und beinhaltet mathe test sowie allgemeinwissen udn stellungnahmen zu ereignissen im weltgeschehen


----------



## Vreen (17. November 2008)

Larzaq schrieb:


> Ich bin für den allgemeinen Wehrdienst - oder Wehrersatzdienst. Und ich meine, es sind 9 Monate, in denen man vielleicht mal was neues sieht, vielleicht auf andere Ideen nach Schule oder Ausbildung kommt, vielleicht andere Seiten von sich erkennt.
> 
> Das Leben ist wie ein Wind . . . in dem wir wie Blätter treiben.





und wenn man stolpert und mit der fresse in einen riesigen haufen hundescheisse fällt findet man vielleicht einen euro dabei.

übrigens ist bei dem wort wind kein bestimmter artikel notwendig da man wind nicht zählen kann,
also wenn dann leben ist wie wind etc


----------



## Vreen (17. November 2008)

dp


----------



## Vreen (17. November 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> dabei bleibts ja nicht. du hast desweiteren eine eignungstechnische untersuchung (EUF).
> diese geht über mehrere stunden und beinhaltet mathe test sowie allgemeinwissen udn stellungnahmen zu ereignissen im weltgeschehen




die anzahl beim bund "arbeitender" honks beweisst das der test nicht wirklich schwierig sein kann.


----------



## sTereoType (17. November 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> die anzahl beim bund "arbeitender" honks beweisst das der test nicht wirklich schwierig sein kann.


man muss nicht zwangsläufig dabei  als feldsoldat eingesetzt werden. ebenso werdend abei bürojobs sogar an behinderte vergeben.
wenn es dir nicht gefällt das unserer staat eine armee hat geh in den kongo und frag die warlords  was sie vom nicht vorhanden sein einer staatlichen armee halten.


----------



## Vreen (17. November 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> man muss nicht zwangsläufig dabei  als feldsoldat eingesetzt werden. ebenso werdend abei bürojobs sogar an behinderte vergeben.
> wenn es dir nicht gefällt das unserer staat eine armee hat geh in den kongo und frag die warlords  was sie vom nicht vorhanden sein einer staatlichen armee halten.



ich hab nichts dagegen das der staat eine armee hat,
das jeder mann über 18 eingezogen werden kann und seine zeit für unterbezahlte blödmannsarbeiten verschwenden muss und das hier auch noch so lächerlich mit ehre und schuld an deutschland legitimiert wird, das krieg ich nicht in den kopf.
abgesehen von einsätzen wie überschwemmungen bei der bundeswehr mal was vernünftiges zu tun hat gibt es keine legitimationsgrundlage für die bw.
selbst die wiederaufbaueinsätz in afghanistan die im grunde sinn machen nehmen einen immer kleiner werdenden teil der aufgaben der bw ein, stattdessen beschützt die bw grenzen in anderen ländern (was bisher noch niemand erklären konnte wo darin der sinn im zusammenhang mit terrorbekämpfung liegt) und spioniert mit ihren sauteuren tornados waffenstellungen aus die dann von anderen ländern bombadiert werden,
was übrigens im grunde auch gesetzwidrig ist.

jedenfalls wird hier die ganze zeit über die tolle bundeswehr geredet und seiner pflicht für deutschland zu arbeiten und son quatsch.
man solle ja lieber etwas vernünftiges machen (bw) anstatt rumhängen, eine zecke sein und wow spielen und vor allem,
man soll zum bund gehen und deutschland nicht auf der tasche liegen!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
die bundeswehr beschäftigt zur zeit etwa 300000 soldaten (zivile mitarbeiter nicht mitgerechnet) die alle ihren sold bekommen (davon sind nur 7200 im aktiven einsatz, der rest übt nur soldat und hat abgesehen von 3 hochwassern im jahrzehnt nichts zu tun.
ein eurofighter kostet 108 millionen euro (davon bekommt man 20000 künstliche hüftgelenke), der wird dann benutzt um zu helfen menschen in einem krieg zu töten der uns nichts angeht und in dem man ausser wideraufbau nichts verloren hat.
ein neues uboot wie die, die zum teil vor der küste afrikas rumfahren um den grenzschutz zu unterstützen kosten 460 millionen euro,
das ist das jahresgehalt von 10000 altenpflegerinnen (wo wir wieder bei dem armen sozialsystem sind).
die bundeswehr hat 1998 insgesamt 178 millionen euro für auslandseinsätze ausgegeben,
2004 waren es bereits 1,8 milliarden, tendenz steigend.
Der Afghanistan-Einsatz verschlingt jährlich 310 Millionen Euro an laufenden Kosten, der Bosnien-Einsatz der Bundeswehr im Rahmen der EU-Mission „Althea" voraussichtlich 94 Millionen Euro. Ab 2006 ist der „Verteidigungsetat" um rund 800 Millionen Euro auf rund 25 Milliarden Euro erhöht worden. Wie die Erhöhung finanziert wurde beantwortete Kriegsminister Struck:  

„Die Agenda 2010 wird ihre Früchte tragen und auch dem Haushalt mehr Spielraum verschaffen." Im Verteidigungshaushalt nicht enthalten sind die Kosten für die Entwicklung neuer Waffentechnologie, die u.a. aus dem Bildungsund Forschungshaushalt bestritten werden. Letztlich ist die Aufrüstung der Bundeswehr ohne die massiven sozialen Angriffe der Regierung nicht zu machen. Und mit der Verpflichtung der EU-Staaten zum Ausbau der militärischen Fähigkeiten in der neuen EU-Verfassung bekommt die Aufrüstung Verfassungsrang.

also ich fasse zusammen, deutschland hat kein geld, die bundeswehr kostet etwa 25 milliarden euro im jahr für 7200 soldaten im aktiven einsatz.
was könnte man alles vernünftiges mit dem ganzen geld machen was in der bundeswehr versackt und für idiotische cowboyspiele ausgegeben wird.


----------



## Naarg (17. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und woher hat Deutschland das Geld? Genau, Steuern.


Du solltest das nicht als Geld sehen, das der Staat uns abnküpft, sondern eher als Geld, das du der Gemeindschaft zur verfügung stellst, um zum Beispiel

D: Deine Kinder in die Schule zu schicken
D: Dich im Falle von Arbeitslosigkeit zu Schützen
D: Falls irgendein Land angreif Dich und Deine Familie zu Schützen
D: Du wirst zudem noch versorgt, wenn du alt und Krank bist. (Wer will schon bis 80 Arbeiten??)

Sieh den Staat nicht als Macht, oder König, der uns nichts zurückgibt, 
Wir alle, auch DU sind der Staat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Vreen: Du wirfst mit so vielen Zahlen und "Fakten" um dich, hast du auch Quellen?


----------



## shadow24 (17. November 2008)

also ich war damals Ende der 80er Jahre auch beim Bund und ich bin recht froh das ich heute Bund mit t schreibe...
ich war damals in einer Kampfkompanie und das Leben in freier Wildbahn und die Kameradschaft fand ich gut,aber das war auch schon alles,denn alleine wer solche Dienstvorschriften vorgesetzt bekommt,MUSS an den Verstand der Ersteller zweifeln:

Aus der ZDV (Zentrale Dienstvorschrift), der Bibel der Bundeswehr:
1)Bei Eintritt der Dunkelheit ist mit nachlassen der Sicht zu rechnen

2)Wenn das Wasser bis zur Brust reicht, hat der Soldat selbständig
mit Schwimmbwegungen anzufangen.

3)Bei erreichen der Baumspitze hat der Soldat die Kletterbewegung
selbständig einzustellen.

4)Liegt der Kopf mehr als 20 cm vom Rumpf entfernt, ist der Tod
festzustellen.

5)Bei Schnee und Frost ist mit auftretender Kälte zu rechnen.

trotz allem bin ich hin-und hergerissen zwischen Wehrpflicht und Berufsarmee,aufgrund der Einnahmen-Kosten und Beschäftigtenstruktur.
ist es jetzt nach so vielen Jahren noch sinnvoll das ganze System neu zu schaffen und eine Berufsarmee zu erstellen,oder ist es günstiger die Kosten,wie sie Vreen schon erwähnt hat weiter zu ertragen...
aber da uns da die genauen Aufstellungen fehlen halte ich die Umfrage für müßig...


----------



## Razyl (17. November 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Aus der ZDV (Zentrale Dienstvorschrift), der Bibel der Bundeswehr:
> 1)Bei Eintritt der Dunkelheit ist mit nachlassen der Sicht zu rechnen
> 
> 2)Wenn das Wasser bis zur Brust reicht, hat der Soldat selbständig
> ...


Lol?! Wer so einen Quatsch schreibt hat sie echt nimmer alle o.O
Am besten ist ja viertens ~~


----------



## sTereoType (17. November 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Aus der ZDV (Zentrale Dienstvorschrift), der Bibel der Bundeswehr:
> 1)Bei Eintritt der Dunkelheit ist mit nachlassen der Sicht zu rechnen
> 
> 2)Wenn das Wasser bis zur Brust reicht, hat der Soldat selbständig
> ...


das klingt tatsächlich schwachsinnig. deutsche vorschriften halt, die finden sich leider nicht nur in der bundeswehr.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. November 2008)

Das sind typisch Deutsche Vorschriften und haben nichts mit einer "schlechten Armee" zu tun... naja... IHR werdet ja eh die ersten sein, die schreien und heulen, weil keiner euch schützt, wenn die Chinesen anrücken *schulterzuck*

Ist doch eh immer so... erst groß klappe aufreißen "Brauchen wa nicht", "Alles Deppen" bla bla bla und wenn's dann ernst wird, wird dem Staat erst recht ans Bein gepisst, weil eben genau DAS dann nicht da ist... Aber das ist eh wohl typisch Mensch... vorallendingen typisch Deutsch... Hauptsache meckern, stunk machen und einen auf große Hose und ganz Gutmensch machen alles andere ist nebensächlich...


----------



## Natsumee (17. November 2008)

freiwillige soldaten kämpfen besser als welche die gezwungen werden


----------



## Klotzi (17. November 2008)

Wehrpflicht Nein Danke!


----------



## shadow24 (17. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Das sind typisch Deutsche Vorschriften und haben nichts mit einer "schlechten Armee" zu tun... naja... IHR werdet ja eh die ersten sein, die schreien und heulen, weil keiner euch schützt, wenn die Chinesen anrücken *schulterzuck*
> 
> Ist doch eh immer so... erst groß klappe aufreißen "Brauchen wa nicht", "Alles Deppen" bla bla bla und wenn's dann ernst wird, wird dem Staat erst recht ans Bein gepisst, weil eben genau DAS dann nicht da ist... Aber das ist eh wohl typisch Mensch... vorallendingen typisch Deutsch... Hauptsache meckern, stunk machen und einen auf große Hose und ganz Gutmensch machen alles andere ist nebensächlich...


ne,die Armee ist dadurch nicht schlechter wenn man solche Vorschriften vorgesetzt bekommt,aber diejenigen die solche Vorschriften entwerfen und dafür sorgen das sie ja nun auch umgesetzt werden, sollten alle Leser hier mit Besorgnis betrachten,denn das gehört nun mal zur Tagesordnung die 90% der Wehrpflicht ausmacht.und wenn du auch "gedient" hast weisst du wie schwachsinnig manche Dinge dort waren...
wenn die Chinesen anrücken werden die durch unsere Wehrpflichtigen auch nicht länger als 1 Tag aufgehalten...
dein zweiten Absatz versteh ich in diesem Zusammenhang allerdings nicht...wenn was ernst wird?und weil WAS nicht da ist?einen auf ganz grosse Hose machen??????naja,typisch deutscher Satz...


----------



## ExoHunter (17. November 2008)

Ich werde den Zivildienst absolvieren. Ganz einfach aus dem Grund, weil der Arbeiter-Samariter-Bund 5 Minuten PKW-Fahrt von mir entfernt ist. Also locker-lässig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## sTereoType (17. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> freiwillige soldaten kämpfen besser als welche die gezwungen werden


jo das stimmt, nur zwingt deutschland keine soldaten dazu. die wehrpflichtigen (wie bereits mehrmals erwähnt) werden nicht in kriegshandlungen eingebunden. sie erhalten lediglich eine grundausbildung damit der einzeolne im ernstfall weiß , was zu tun ist.


----------



## Wowneuling (17. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wozu muss dann die Bundesrepublik Deutschland JEDEN(!) Dt. Bürger zur Musterung schicken? Reicht nicht eine Freiwillige Armee?
> In Amerika gibt es z.B. keine Wehrpflicht und trotzdem haben die eine Menge Soldaten(auch wenn viele in den letzten Jahren gestorben sind :/).


Sorry Razyl, aber du machst mir nicht den Eindruck, als bist du so tief in der Materie wie du es vorgibst zu sein. Das einzige was man von dir liest ist etwa: "ich zahle Steuern, damit tue ich doch genug", "Wehrpflicht..ich bin ein freier Bürger, warum werde ich zu etwas gezwungen".

Wenn du wirklich Hintergrundwissen besitzen würdest und dich nicht an diesen zwei oberflächlichen Punkten festkrallen würdest - egal welche guten Argumente bisher gebracht wurden - wären dir noch viele andere Punkte aufgefallen, zu der du auch als freier Bürger, gezwungen wirst. Freier Bürger heisst nicht Narrenfreiheit, was du wohl so verstehst. Lies einfach mal im BGB quer, einfach nur 10 Minuten und einfach irgendwelche §. Du wirst dann schnell merken, wozu du noch alles verpflichtet bist. Solltest du mit den hiessigen Regelungen und Vorschriften nicht einverstanden sein, bleibt es dir frei dir ein anderes Land zu suchen.

Über Sinn und Unsinn lässt es sich hier Tage diskutieren. Sogar die Politiker diskutieren seit *Jahren* Parteiintern über die Wehrpflicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu deinem oben genannten Punkt sei noch gesagt, dass du die USA und Deutschland nicht vergleichen kannst. Die US-Amerikaner gehen zur Armee aus Patriotismus _(das, was die Deutschen seit 60 Jahren nicht haben dürfen)_ und Mittellosigkeit. Denn im Amerika gibt es nicht dieses schöne System, welches einen auffängt, wenn man garnichts hat - da bleibt für viele nur die Armee. Klar offiziell gilt das dann als freiwilliger Wehrdienst - wirklich freiwillig ist das für mich nicht. Es ist eine Notsituation, welche die Armee ausnutzt. Schonmal überlegt, warum in Amerika die meisten Soldaten aus den Unterschichten kommen? Nein, hast du nicht. Weil du wie o.g. so tief nicht in der Materie steckst und lieber haltlose Vergleiche anstellst.

Deutschland hat eines der besten Sozialsysteme der Welt. Dafür ist es aber erforderlich, dass auch jeder einen mikroskopischen Teil dazu beiträgt. Aber wer bisher in dieser schönen Schutzhülle gelebt hat, hat natürlich auch leicht zu meckern. Denkst du es gibt in vielen Ländern eine solche Selbstverständlichkeit, dass du im Krankheits- oder Unfallfall ärztlich versorgt wirst und hinterher nicht bettelarm bist, weil das Krankenhaus gerne 2.000€ für 3 Tage Krankenhaus von dir hätte? Ich weiß nicht ob ich noch die richtige Zahl im Kopf habe, aber mein "Sofa" erzählte mir mal, dass *ein Tag* Krankehaus (ohne die Behandlung/OP) bei den Krankenkassen mit ca. 300€ abgerechnet wird. 

Und um die Kurve zurück zur Wehrpflicht zu bekommen: "Wenn du nicht bereit bist, neun Monate, deines hoffentlich langen Lebens,  für die Allgemeinheit zu "opfern", dann gönne ich es dir auch nicht, dieses schöne System zu genießen. Selbst am Tage deiner Geburt hast du dem System wahrscheinlich mehr Geld gekostet als du durch die Wehrpflicht wieder rein arbeiten könntest. Im Gegenteil, du wirst für deine _unwürdigen_ Tätigkeiten bei der Bundeswehr auch noch gut entlohnt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. November 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ne,die Armee ist dadurch nicht schlechter wenn man solche Vorschriften vorgesetzt bekommt,aber diejenigen die solche Vorschriften entwerfen und dafür sorgen das sie ja nun auch umgesetzt werden, sollten alle Leser hier mit Besorgnis betrachten,denn das gehört nun mal zur Tagesordnung die 90% der Wehrpflicht ausmacht.und wenn du auch "gedient" hast weisst du wie schwachsinnig manche Dinge dort waren...
> wenn die Chinesen anrücken werden die durch unsere Wehrpflichtigen auch nicht länger als 1 Tag aufgehalten...
> dein zweiten Absatz versteh ich in diesem Zusammenhang allerdings nicht...wenn was ernst wird?und weil WAS nicht da ist?einen auf ganz grosse Hose machen??????naja,typisch deutscher Satz...



Nach dem was ich hier lese würden die meisten lieber freiwillig chinesisch lernen als das sie auch nur den Arsch hochbekommen und ihren Teil beitragen und schau bitte mal nach draußen in eine normale deutsche Innenstadt... dann wirst auch du erkennen, dass die meisten ungefähr auf dem Intelligenzstand eines verschimmelten Butterbrotes dahinvegetieren und für die solche Vorschriften doch eine außerordentliche Bereicherung ihres bis dahin fadenscheinigen Lebens darstellen...

Und der Zweite Teil war eine generelle Aussage und nicht auf irgendetwas bestimmtes gemünzt... man kann sagen, du darfst jedes beliebige Ding als das "Was" einsetzen, was dir gerade einfällt... der Satz bleibt in jedem Falle richtig.


----------



## Lurka (17. November 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> freiwillige soldaten kämpfen besser als welche die gezwungen werden



Im Kriegsfall (dazu zähle ich nicht die Unterstützung Amerikas im Irak oder Afghanistan, sondern den "Ernstfall") gibt es keine "Freiwillige Soldaten" mehr, da heissts "Welche Waffengattung? Aha. Sie gehören ab heute zum Regiment XY. Abmarsch!" Wenns um den eigenen Arsch geht kämpft jeder gleich gut, oder besser gesagt gibts sich jeder gleich viel Mühe. Die einen haben eine "bessere" Ausbildung aufgrund höherer Tauglichkeit, allerdings führen sie auch andere Aufgaben aus. Soll heissen: Jeder hat sein Päckchen zu tragen, und das wird gemacht! Punkt.
Ich möchte echt mal einen sehen der vorm General oder Hauptmann steht und sagt:"Nö, mach ich nicht" Wirklich: Der Ausgang würd mich brennend intressieren! 

Naja, ich bin Oberleutnant d.R., was soll ich zu der Frage schon sagen?
Wehrpflicht? Aber Hallo! 

In Deutschland ist es mittlerweile leider schon "cool" den Wehrdienst abzulehnen, da wird lieber Soziale Arbeit gemacht, oder einen auf bescheuert gemacht. 

Ich würd mich jetzt nicht wie der TE auf einen Einmarsch der Chinesen o.ä. beziehen, aber es ist Tatsache das von uns keiner sagen kann was in den Köpfen so mancher Politiker abläuft. Knallen kanns heute, morgen oder gar nicht, und wir sind sowieso schon ziemlich arm dran. Was sollen wir machen wenn wir angegriffen werden, oder in irgendwas mit reingezogen werden? Steine werfen?  Die "Feinde" die Monatelang vielleicht Jahrelang kein Weibsstück mehr gesehen haben anflehen meine Frau in Ruhe zu lassen? Ich wette das 9 von 10 die nicht ihre Grundi gemacht haben im Ernstfall noch nicht einmal das Gewehr laden geschweige denn damit schiessen könnten.

Ein Land ohne Armee würde übrigens so manches Land ganz schnell auf dumme Gedanken kommen lassen.

Und zum "Reicht es nicht wie in Amerika eine freiwillige Armee aufzustellen": Schonmal gesehen wie Agressiv die Amerikanische Armee Rekruten anwirbt? Die stehen dort direkt an den Schulen und quasseln Leute voll die noch halbe Kinder sind und ködern sie mit dicken Versprechen, dort wird Werbung etc. für die Armee gemacht, bei uns ist es schon fast verpönt. In Amerika bekommst Du für Patriotismus schon fast eine Beförderung, bei uns wirst Du dafür zum Psychologen geschickt->Kein Scherz, Tatsache! Im Zuge meiner Ausbildung war ich 2 1/2 Jahre in Amerika...Die gehen da mit ganz anderer Motivation ran, und die werden wenigstens noch motiviert, geht mal in eine Durchschnittliche Deutsche Kaserne in die Dusche, oder guckt Euch mal den Rest an...Ihr bekommt das Kotzen.


----------



## Independent (17. November 2008)

> Die meisten sind doch nur dagegen weil sie sich die Zeit sparen wollen und nicht Manns genug sind ihren Allerwertesten sozial oder für ihr Land einzusetzen.
> (Danke Vorposter wink.gif )



Totaler Schwachsinn....Die Befürworter sollten mal ihr Gehirn einschalten!

Es gibt durchaus Menschen die an den Interessen des hiesiegen Bundes nicht teilnehmen wollen. Es ist Zwang und daher in meinen Augen illegal und menschenverachtend!

Ich kann Kochen, Bügeln, Putzen, jemanden verkloppen und ordentlich mit dem Haus halten und ihr sagt mir ich bin nicht Mann genug?


Ich find es traurig, dass manche aufgrund der Wehrpflicht ihren Job verlieren und hoch verschuldet aus dieser rausgehen....

Ich kenne eben viele die wegen der WP ihren ARbeitsplatz verloren haben und ihr Vertrag nicht verlängert wurde aufgrund dessen.

Wenn du die SPacken beim KWEA darauf ansprichst, heißt es: "Ihr Chef muss sie wieder einstellen!" 

Das ist Bullshit und entspricht nicht der Realität. 

Niemand kann mich zu etwas zwingen!

Wie soll ich den bitteschön mit 320€ Sold meine Nebenkosten decken? Die Bundeswehr zahlt nicht alles uund wenn man seit Jahren ordentlichen Lohn erhält, dann kann einen son Scheiss das Rückgrat brechen.

Naja ich hab am 27ten mein dritten Musterungstermin....gucken wo ich Gras herbekomme (NEIN ich bin kein Kiffer, ich will nur nicht dienen und putzen)


----------



## shadow24 (17. November 2008)

> [schau bitte mal nach draußen in eine normale deutsche Innenstadt... dann wirst auch du erkennen, dass die meisten ungefähr auf dem Intelligenzstand eines verschimmelten Butterbrotes dahinvegetieren und für die solche Vorschriften doch eine außerordentliche Bereicherung ihres bis dahin fadenscheinigen Lebens darstellen...


hey Selor,ich weiss heute ist Montag,aber als angehender Lehrer ist es deine Aufgabe diesen Intelligenzstand zu ändern   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und kann es sein,dass du dich über die lasche Einstellung der Jugendlichen hier auskotzt und das Thema ein wenig aus den Augen verlierst?
glaub mir, auch ich könnte bei manchen Jugendlichen ausrasten,aber man kann doch nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren...

@wowneuling: dein post bringt es meiner meinung nach auf den Punkt...


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. November 2008)

Eben shadow... ich bin angehender Lehrer... es dauert leider noch ein paar Jährchen bis ich da wirklich was machen kann, darauf arbeite ich ja auch noch hin und nein ich hab das Thema nicht aus den Augen verloren ich wollte nur einen Anreiz geben über die "unsinnigen" Vorschriften nachzudenken, weil sie eben nicht ohne Grund da sind... es gibt halt genug Idioten für die sie lebenswichtig sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (17. November 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> sie hat mit dem KSK das beste spezialkommando das es gibt.



ahh nope ich würde sagen das "MOSSAD" die beste spezialleinheit der welt ist naja.... egal ich bin dafür da ich auch Wehrpflicht machen werde....
warum ? weil ich stolz auf mein Land bin und für mein Land alles tun werde notfalls auch in den Krieg ziehen....auch wenn das rechts klingt ist halt so...


----------



## shadow24 (17. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Eben shadow... ich bin angehender Lehrer... es dauert leider noch ein paar Jährchen bis ich da wirklich was machen kann, darauf arbeite ich ja auch noch hin und nein ich hab das Thema nicht aus den Augen verloren ich wollte nur einen Anreiz geben über die "unsinnigen" Vorschriften nachzudenken, weil sie eben nicht ohne Grund da sind... es gibt halt genug Idioten für die sie lebenswichtig sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


also die Vorschriften klingen eher nach Kontrollfreaks die alles,aber auch wirklich alles bis ins tausendstel definieren müssen...
seien wir doch mal ehrlich:wo der baum zu Ende ist, da hört ein Mensch auf zu klettern.auch bei einem IQ von einer Banane...
das gefragt wird:"Ist der tot?" ,auch wenn der arme Kerl enthauptet ist,liegt wohl in der Natur der Sache,das der Mensch durch diese Art von Rethorik, das gesehene verarbeitet...
und ich glaube das der normale Instinkt dem Menschen sagt wann er zu schwimmen anfängt und wann er noch watet...
klar sind das erlesene Häppchen aus den Dienstvorschriften,aber wer setzt sich da hin und entwirft sowas????und für wen soll sowas lebenswichtig sein?für den normalen Rekruten?für den Uffz?den Hauptfeldwebel?oder für den Hauptmann?


----------



## sTereoType (17. November 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> Totaler Schwachsinn....Die Befürworter sollten mal ihr Gehirn einschalten!
> 
> Es gibt durchaus Menschen die an den Interessen des hiesiegen Bundes nicht teilnehmen wollen. Es ist Zwang und daher in meinen Augen illegal und menschenverachtend!
> 
> ...


du kannst das rechtd einen arbeitsplatz wiederzubekomemn einklagen. das ist wie mit dem umtauschrecht in dt. von wegen ausgepacktes nicht mehr umtauschbar. das istd as was dir der mann hinter der theke erzählt weil er geld sparen will(wie dein boss bei der wehrpflicht). tatsache ist das nach deutschen recht dein boss dich zurück nehmen muss.


----------



## Independent (17. November 2008)

Wenn ich einen befristeten ARbeitsvertrag habe, dann wird er ihn nicht verlängern solange mein Platz austauschbar ist. 
Wenn ich noch in der Probezeit bin, dann wird er ihn nicht verlängern.

Wenn ich in einem unbefristeten ARbeitsverhältnis bin ,dann werde ich kostenspielig ersetzt. Mein Chef muss einen neuen einlernen (was bei mir kompliziert ist) und generell stellt sich die Frage, warum man nicht die arbeitslosen ranzieht um die Quote und somit den jährlichen Etat zu erhalten?!

Fakt is, dass die Leute, vorallem in einem Arbeitsverhältnis, meisten Probs mit der ganzen Angelegenheit haben.

Gut, der Bund zahlt viel...zahlt der Bund mein Inet,Handy,Raten,Versicherungen,Strom,GEZ,Reperaturen? Nein! Und mit 320Sold ist es nicht getan.

Das ist der wirtschaftliche Aspekt...

Dazu kommt noch das ich mich nicht für diesen Staat verpflichten lassen will, weil ich es nicht für nötig halte. Wir sind eine Aufbauarmee und es gibt statistisch genug "angestellte" Soldaten!

Mein Bruder is jetzt 24. Er hat nie Post von den Sauhaufen bekommen und wollte sich sogar verpflichten lassen. Nach einem Eignungstest in München den er mit bravur bestanden hat, hieß es, es sind keine Posten mehr frei.

Soviel dazu mit einem freundlichen F*ck It!

BtW: Lernt man die Kommasetzung beim Bund neu? Weil das wäre das einzigste Argument für mich dort hinzugehen


----------



## Stancer (17. November 2008)

Diese Zitate aus Dienstvorschriften findet man heute aber in keine Dienstvorschrift mehr, muss man dazu auch sagen. Die beschriebenen Stellen wurden schon vor Jahren herausgestrichen.

Lag wohl daran, dass man in den 80ern den Soldaten kein Selbstständiges Handeln zutraute und deswegen jeden Schwachsinn in einer Vorschrift festhielt.
Heute steht zwar auch noch sehr viel in Vorschriften drin, aber solche Dinge wie "beim Erreichen der Baumkrone sind die Kletterbewegungen einzustellen" findet man dort nicht mehr.

Man sollte sich aber auch mal Gedanken machen wie solche merkwürdigen Vorschriften entstanden sind. Denn irgendwann muss wirklich mal jemand sowas blödes gemacht haben und um sich rechtlich abzusichern wurden dann Vorschriften draus gemacht.

Ist eigentlich genauso wie in Amerika mit den Bedienungsanleitungen, wo sich Unternehmen vor Klagen schützen. Da stehen dann so Sachen drin wie "Während der Fahrt (mit einem Wohnmobil) darf der Fahrer nicht in den Wohnbereich des Fahrzeugs gehen"


----------



## Roennie (18. November 2008)

Ich bin grundsätzlich gegen Institutionen die Menschen das töten lehren Oo 
Die Dummheit der gesamten Menschheit lässt sich anhand der Menge der Militärstützpunkte feststellen (natürlich International).


----------



## Stancer (18. November 2008)

Roennie schrieb:


> Ich bin grundsätzlich gegen Institutionen die Menschen das töten lehren Oo
> Die Dummheit der gesamten Menschheit lässt sich anhand der Menge der Militärstützpunkte feststellen (natürlich International).



Soso. Dann sag mir mal wie viele Menschen im Namen Gottes gestorben sind. Die Religion hat weitaus mehr Menschen das Leben gekostet als Militär.

Und ich wiederhole mich : Man wird in einer Armee nicht zum töten ausgebildet. Man wird zum "schützen" ausgebildet. Das ist nen riesen Unterschied. Glaubst du in der Grundausbildung stellt sich der Ausbilder vor die Rekruten und sagt "So, dann nehmt ihr das Messer und stecht es ihm in den Hals, dann ist er nach 1min tot" ???

Deswegen wurde das Kaliber auch verkleinert, von 7,62mm auf 5,56mm, weil dadurch weniger tödliche Wunden entstehen. Deswegen kriegen Wachsoldaten auch beigebracht "gezielt auf die Beine" zu schießen. Gegner sollen Kampfunfähig gemacht werden, nicht getötet.

Nach deiner Aussage würden Polizisten auch zum töten ausgebildet.
Aber mal ehrlich, wenn einer mim Messer auf dich zustürmt und du dir sicher bist, der will dich umbringen, hast aber ne Pistole, würdest du dann nicht schießen ?

Wenn die Bundeswehr in den Einsatz geht sind sie durch UN-Mandate abgesichert und damit nicht die "bösen". Sie gehen in den Einsatz um dort zu helfen, sei es um die Bevölkerung zu schützen oder beim Wiederaufbau zu helfen. Wenn nun ein Taliban auf Zivilisten das Feuer eröffnet handeln die Soldaten erstmal nach Nothilfe !!!

Armeen sollen schützen aber sie können in den falschen Händen missbraucht werden. Das ist die Gefahr !!!


----------



## Roennie (18. November 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Soso. Dann sag mir mal wie viele Menschen im Namen Gottes gestorben sind. Die Religion hat weitaus mehr Menschen das Leben gekostet als Militär.
> 
> Und ich wiederhole mich : Man wird in einer Armee nicht zum töten ausgebildet. Man wird zum "schützen" ausgebildet. Das ist nen riesen Unterschied. Glaubst du in der Grundausbildung stellt sich der Ausbilder vor die Rekruten und sagt "So, dann nehmt ihr das Messer und stecht es ihm in den Hals, dann ist er nach 1min tot" ???
> 
> ...



Die grundlegende sache ist: Wenn niemand zum "schützen" ausgebildet werden würde, würd auch niemand angreifen. 

Religionen sind eine der größten seuchen der menschheit, das ist vollkommen richtig.

Nein. Ich würde nicht schiessen, ich würde laufen, willst dus nicht kapieren? nur weil andere menschen so blöde sind und töten wollen muss man es ihnen nicht gleichtun. niemand hat das recht zu morden, und niemand sollte darin unterrichtet werden. was is sage meine ich grundlegend, nicht auf dieses oder andere länder bezogen, mord ist dumm und mir is egal welche hautfarbe, rüstung, dämliche religion,nationalität oder auch welchen grund ein mörder hat, es ist und bleibt falsch


----------



## Stancer (18. November 2008)

Vorsicht. Du setzt gerade alle Soldaten auf eine Stufe mit Mördern. Um mein Beispiel nochmal zu hinterfragen : Stell dir dann eine Person die du liebst vor wie sie am Boden liegt. Über der Person steht ein kräfitger Mann mit einer Spitzhacke, Axt oder Ähnlichem. Du hast eine Pistole und gerade holt die Person aus um auf deinen am Boden liegenden Bekannten einzuschlagen. Ich mache jede Wette, dass du schießen würdest.

Mörder sind schlecht, ja aber Soldaten sind sicher keine Mörder. Lies dir mal durch was einen Mörder definiert.

Wenn jemand dein Leben bedroht und du ihn dann im Kampf tötest, weil du keine andere Wahl hast ist das kein Mord. Das ist der Selbsterhaltungstrieb des Menschen. Man schützt sein eigenes Leben. Man nennt es auch Notwehr.

Ein Mord ist die geplante Tötung eines bestimmten Menschen. Also wenn du heute sagst "Morgen bringe ich den Nachbarn um" und es morgen wirklich machst ist das Mord.
Wenn bei einer spontanen Kneipenschlägerei einer den anderen so stark verprügelt, dass er davon stirbt, ist es schon sehr schwer ihn des Mordes zu beschuldigen. Er wird dann meistens wegen Totschlags oder schwere Körperverletzung mit Todesfolge verurteilt. Totschlag ist zwar ähnlich wie Mord, aber der Vorsatz fehlt. Bei der schweren Körperverletzung war der Tod nicht beabsichtigt, sondern geschah ungewollt.


----------



## Haxxler (18. November 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Wenn bei einer spontanen Kneipenschlägerei einer den anderen so stark verprügelt, dass er davon stirbt, ist es schon sehr schwer ihn des Mordes zu beschuldigen. Er wird dann meistens wegen Totschlags oder schwere Körperverletzung mit Todesfolge verurteilt.


Jo das stimmt leider. Ich finde das ist genauso ein Mord wie jeder andere auch. Man hat immer die Chance einen anderen außer Gefecht zu setzen ohne ihn gleich zu töten aber naja ist genauso beschissen, wie die Sache mit der Strafminderung weil man total besoffen war. Man ist trotzdem immer Herr über sich und seine Taten. Naja aber nun wieder back to topic.


----------



## Roennie (18. November 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Vorsicht. Du setzt gerade alle Soldaten auf eine Stufe mit Mördern. Um mein Beispiel nochmal zu hinterfragen : Stell dir dann eine Person die du liebst vor wie sie am Boden liegt. Über der Person steht ein kräfitger Mann mit einer Spitzhacke, Axt oder Ähnlichem. Du hast eine Pistole und gerade holt die Person aus um auf deinen am Boden liegenden Bekannten einzuschlagen. Ich mache jede Wette, dass du schießen würdest.
> 
> Mörder sind schlecht, ja aber Soldaten sind sicher keine Mörder. Lies dir mal durch was einen Mörder definiert.
> 
> ...




In gewissem sinne hast du ja recht, aber muss es sein? warum gibt es kneipenschlägereien mit todesfolge oder leute die zufällig mit ner spitzhacke auf menschen einschlagen die ich mag? 
dennoch gilt des weiteren: wer tötet ist ein mörder und das schliesst soldaten nicht aus.

Es ist doch scheissegal aus welchem grund du das leben eines menschen beendest, du hast in keinem fall das recht dazu. Nein, ich kann das was ich sage nicht mit irgendwelchen gesetzesbeispielen unterlegen aber ich wage zu behaupten, dass es eher dem gesunden menschenverstand entspricht als die staatliche definition eines mörders. 

Paragraphen bringen das leben eines menschen nicht zurück. mal ganz ehrlich, warum würdest du krieg führen und wer gibt dir das recht dazu? Der politiker der oben nen kriegsvertrag unterzeichnet und dich als bauern aufs feld schickt?


----------



## Hubautz (18. November 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Stell dir dann eine Person die du liebst vor wie sie am Boden liegt. Über der Person steht ein kräfitger Mann mit einer Spitzhacke, Axt oder Ähnlichem. Du hast eine Pistole und gerade holt die Person aus um auf deinen am Boden liegenden Bekannten einzuschlagen. Ich mache jede Wette, dass du schießen würdest.



Entschuldige aber das ist der gleiche Müll, der bei meiner Verweigerung (1984) gefragt wurde. "Stellen Sie sich vor sie haben ein Flugabwehrgeschütz im Garten und über Ihrer Stadt fliegt ein russisches Flugzeug mit einer Atombombe. Was tun Sie?"

Diese Szenarien sind so dermassen aus der Luft gegriffen, dass sie selbst von der Bundeswehr heute nicht mehr verwendet werden.
Was der einzelne in einer persönlichen Krisensituation aus eigener Motivation machen würde, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt als dass, was er auf Befehl von irgendwelchen Schwachköpfen hin tun muss.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (18. November 2008)

in der deutschen bundeswehr kriegste ein bissel desziplin unso beigebracht und die chance auf einen krieg is eh recht gering

außerdem hat man da als jugendlicher der nicht so recht weis was er in zukunft werden will eine gute möglichkeit dort etwas geld zu verdienen und sich eventl. verpflichen zu lassen für ein paar jährschen

und wer nit zum bund will kann immernoch zivi machen und es drängt dich auch niemand dazu dahinzugehen wenn du mit anderen dingen beschäftigt bist wie studium, schule, ausbildung ect.

also ich seh nix negatives bei bund/zividienst


----------



## Gromthar (18. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bin dagegen. Warum sollte ich von meinen Land gezwungen in die Armee zu gehen bzw. Sozial tätig sein für 10(?) Monate?


Wieso nicht? So ein bischen Schliff kann der Jungend nicht schaden - ich fands ne lustige Zeit, die auch noch einige Berufsmöglichkeiten offen hält. So studiere ich z.B. per Bundeswehrstipendium.


----------



## Exo1337 (18. November 2008)

Bin gegen eine Wehrpflicht. Auch wenn ich mich verpflichtet hab und erstma ein paar Jahre beim Bund bin, sollte jeder selbst entscheiden ob er was für sein Land tun möchte, seis beim Bund oder beim Zivildienst (FSJ unso)


----------



## Exo1337 (18. November 2008)

Roennie schrieb:


> dennoch gilt des weiteren: wer tötet ist ein mörder und das schliesst soldaten nicht aus.



Das zu verallgemeinern ist totaler Schwachsinn. Ich möchte dich mal sehn, wenn jemand dein Leben direkt bedroht und du die Wahl hast ob jetzt derjenige oder du dran glauben muss (und es ist ganz egal in welchem Zusammenhang, sei es daheim oder sonstwo, ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass du dich für ersteres entscheidest und zwar ohne dich danach selbst Mörder zu nennen). So ein Schwachsinn.


----------



## Te-Rax (18. November 2008)

Exo1337 schrieb:


> Bin gegen eine Wehrpflicht. Auch wenn ich mich verpflichtet hab und erstma ein paar Jahre beim Bund bin, sollte jeder selbst entscheiden ob er was für sein Land tun möchte, seis beim Bund oder beim Zivildienst (FSJ unso)



Man schaue nur zu den Vereinigten Staaten rüber. Da läuft es ja (wie wohl die meisten hier eh wissen ;D) ohne Wehrdienst und es gibt nur den Beruf des Berufssoldaten. Wenn es nur so leicht in Deutschland wäre, nur leider sind wir nicht annähernd so patriotisch wie die USA. Dort wurden im 2. WW die Soldaten ja als Helden gefeiert, was in Deutschland wohl nicht ganz so ganz der Fall war. Naja, jedenfalls bin ich für die Wehrpflicht. Ob Bundeswehr oder Zivildienst ist im prinzip total egal, solange dem eigenen Land geholfen wird.


MfG


----------



## Naarg (18. November 2008)

Naja, ob das Ausbilden zum Töten Sinnvoll ist, darüber kann man gut streiten,

Jedoch halte Ich es für Sehr gut, dass ein Junger Mensch zu einer gemeinützigen Tätigkeit (Auch die Bundeswehr nutzt uns allen) "gezwungen" wird. 
Finde allerdings, man sollte das auch für Frauen einführen.



Te-Rax schrieb:


> Man schaue nur zu den Vereinigten Staaten rüber. Da läuft es ja (wie wohl die meisten hier eh wissen ;D) ohne Wehrdienst und es gibt nur den Beruf des Berufssoldaten. Wenn es nur so leicht in Deutschland wäre, nur leider sind wir nicht annähernd so patriotisch wie die USA. Dort wurden im 2. WW die Soldaten ja als Helden gefeiert, was in Deutschland wohl nicht ganz so ganz der Fall war. Naja, jedenfalls bin ich für die Wehrpflicht. Ob Bundeswehr oder Zivildienst ist im prinzip total egal, solange dem eigenen Land geholfen wird.
> 
> 
> MfG


Wir sind keine Amerikaner, unsere Mentalität ist ganz anderst.
Die bekommen erzählt: Geht 2 Jahre zum Militär, das tut keinem Weh, in den Krieg müsst Ihr wahrscheinlich auch nicht, und wir machen jeden Tag Party. Auserdem nutzen die USA die Armut vieler "Ghettobewohner" gnadenlos aus, und verpflichten Diese auch (Die klappern in Kolonnen regelrecht die Virtel ab). Die Armen sterben für die Interessen der Reichen. Persöhnlich finde ich das schlimmer als generell alle zu zwingen. 



Zu den Dienstvorschriften:


> *Hurrageschrei, lautes *
> Unter diesem hat der Soldat den Feind im Sturm niederzukämpfen:
> 
> Er [der Soldat] überfällt den sich noch wehrenden Feind mit kurzen Feuerstößen seines Sturmgewehres oder macht ihn mit geschwungenem Spaten nieder. Unter anhaltendem "Hurra!" wird der letzte Widerstand des Feindes im Nahkampf mit Sturmgewehr, Handgranaten, Pistole und Spaten gebrochen. Alle Soldaten beteiligen sich am Nahkampf.


Taschenbuch für Wehrausbildung, F46, Verhalten im Angriff, Hervorhebungen im Orginal] 

lol, wenn man sich das bildlich Vorstellt... Hurra Hurra  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (18. November 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Entschuldige aber das ist der gleiche Müll, der bei meiner Verweigerung (1984) gefragt wurde. "Stellen Sie sich vor sie haben ein Flugabwehrgeschütz im Garten und über Ihrer Stadt fliegt ein russisches Flugzeug mit einer Atombombe. Was tun Sie?"


haha,cool....und die richtige Antwort war:ich pulverisier mit der Flak meinen Nachbarn den ich eh nie abkonnte, denn gleich ist eh alles vorbei....
und mit der Antwort wärst du ohne weitere Prüfung zur KSK gekommen(wenn es die damals schon gegeben hätte) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btt:ich denke der ganze thread macht keinen Sinn mehr,denn jetzt treffen hier die Hardliner auf die Friedenstauben.und ich wette es dauert nicht mehr allzulang bis das ganze beleidigend wird und das Ding geschlossen wird...
naja,was Politiker nicht in all den Jahren geschafft haben zu klären wird hier bestimmt auch net beendet


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. November 2008)

Naarg schrieb:


> Naja, ob das Ausbilden zum Töten Sinnvoll ist, darüber kann man gut streiten,
> 
> Jedoch halte Ich es für Sehr gut, dass ein Junger Mensch zu einer gemeinützigen Tätigkeit (Auch die Bundeswehr nutzt uns allen) "gezwungen" wird.
> Finde allerdings, man sollte das auch für Frauen einführen.
> ...



Ganz richtig, Frauen müssen es auch... die wollen doch eh immer gleichberechtigung und nein das ist Ernst gemeint und keine Ironie.

Du weißt garnicht wie demoralisierend es für den Feind sein kann, wenn man ihm mit lauten Gesängen oder Geschrei entgegentritt, das war schon immer so, was meinst du denn warum der Begriff "Gassenhauer" heutzutage nicht mehr für kräftige und große Kerle mit 2-Händer gebraucht wird sondern für Musik? Sie sind mit lauten Gesängen vorran geschritten und haben eben mit dem großen Schwert "Gassen" in die Reihen der Gegner geschlagen und es ist heute noch genauso effektiv wie damals, also das mit dem Singen.


----------



## Naarg (18. November 2008)

Kann gut sein, die Erklärung ist Schlüssig und Nachvollziehbar.
Und trotzdem, wem wäre in solch einer Situation wirklich die Laune nach "HURRAAAAA" schreien? Mir bestimmt nicht^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. November 2008)

Man will dem Feind eben zeigen, dass man Siegesgewiss und voller Siegeswillen ist und was ist da besser als ein Hurra und andere Jubelgeschreie für die eigenen Männer.

Abgesehen davon kann man den Feind damit auch schön verwirren... oder wärest du nicht verwirrt, wenn jemand Jubelschreiend auf dich zurrennt mit der Waffe im anschlag.


----------



## nuriina (18. November 2008)

Als Soldat ist man im äussersten Fall eine Tötungsmaschine in einem Einsatz den man nicht befürwortet. Soldat kann man also nur werden wenn man kein Problem damit hat das andere bestimmen wen man wo tötet. So seh ich das.

Die Armee kann man nicht damit rechtfertigen das sie auch für das Allgemeinwohl eintritt. Dafür können auch nicht militärische Organistaionen wie das THW etc. sorgen.

Theroretische Aussagen wie "Jemand will deine Schwester vergewaltigen, du könntest ihn erschiessen" haben überhaupt nichts mit den Situationen in einem Kriegsgebiet zu tun und zeigt einmal mehr wie viele auf die Propaganda reinfallen.


----------



## Wowneuling (18. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon kann man den Feind damit auch schön verwirren... oder wärest du nicht verwirrt, wenn jemand Jubelschreiend auf dich zurrennt mit der Waffe im anschlag.


Ich bezweifel, dass ein russischer, israelischer (nur exemplarisch) Soldat weiss das "Hurra" ein deutscher Ausdruck der Freude ist noch das er überhaupt versteht, was da gerufen wird. Ich denke "Hurra" ist nur gewählt worden weil es richtig betont martialisch klingt und es schon deutsches Wort sein muss. Ein "FIRE" o.ä. wäre schon ein wenig peinlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (18. November 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Vorsicht. Du setzt gerade alle Soldaten auf eine Stufe mit Mördern. Um mein Beispiel nochmal zu hinterfragen : Stell dir dann eine Person die du liebst vor wie sie am Boden liegt. Über der Person steht ein kräfitger Mann mit einer Spitzhacke, Axt oder Ähnlichem. Du hast eine Pistole und gerade holt die Person aus um auf deinen am Boden liegenden Bekannten einzuschlagen. Ich mache jede Wette, dass du schießen würdest.



ich würde auf jeden fall schießen,
wen man mir oder meinen liebsten wirklich ans leder will könnte ich das definitiv,
aber ich fahr auch nicht in ein fernes land in dem ich nichts verloren hab und spiele da weltpolizei, deshalb komm ich auch nicht in diese situation soviel aggression auf mich zu ziehen.


----------



## Stancer (18. November 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> haha,cool....und die richtige Antwort war:ich pulverisier mit der Flak meinen Nachbarn den ich eh nie abkonnte, denn gleich ist eh alles vorbei....
> und mit der Antwort wärst du ohne weitere Prüfung zur KSK gekommen(wenn es die damals schon gegeben hätte)
> 
> 
> ...



Na da kennt sich aber einer aus...

Deswegen sucht das KSK auch händeringend nach Leuten, weil jeder Honk genommen wird ? Der Aufnahmetest beim KSK ist so ziemlich das schwierigste was es gibt und nur Menschen die sowohl körperlich als auch geistig Topfit sind haben Chancen dort angenommen.

Rambos werden da schon garnicht gesucht, sondern "Teamplayer". Ein Kommando besteht immerhin aus 4 Soldaten und jeder ist ein spezialist auf seinem Gebiet. Ein Mediziner, der sogar im Feld chirurgische Eingriffe vornehmen kann, nen Waffenspezialist, ein Fernmelde und IT-Spezialist und ein Sprengstoffexperte. Aber dazu muss jeder noch die Fähigkeiten der anderen Teammitglieder in gewissen Maßen beherrschen und dazu kriegen die noch massig andere Ausbildungen. 
Vollidioten oder Möchtegernrambos haben absolutes No-Go beim KSK.
Deswegen haben die auch mehrtägige psychologische Tests, danach wissen die alles über dich und wissen genau ob du fähig bist oder nicht.

Zum KSK Soldaten gehört weit mehr als nen MG in die Hand zu nehmen und auf russische Hubschrauber zu schießen....


----------



## Stancer (18. November 2008)

Sry doppelpost... drecks lahmes Internet


----------



## Frigobert (18. November 2008)

nuriina schrieb:


> Die Armee kann man nicht damit rechtfertigen das sie auch für das Allgemeinwohl eintritt. Dafür können auch nicht militärische Organistaionen wie das THW etc. sorgen.
> 
> Theroretische Aussagen wie "Jemand will deine Schwester vergewaltigen, du könntest ihn erschiessen" haben überhaupt nichts mit den Situationen in einem Kriegsgebiet zu tun und zeigt einmal mehr wie viele auf die Propaganda reinfallen.



Also das Argument mit dem THW kann man so nicht stehen lassen, da es keine andere Organisation gibt, die über so viel Man-Power wie die BW verfügt. Wie ich weiter vorne schon geschrieben habe war die BW seit ihrem Bestehen immer wieder an innerdeutschen Katastropheneinsätzen beteiligt, wo auch THW, Feuerwehren (freiwillig und Berufs-) und andere Helfer eingesetzt wurden. Frag doch mal die, ob sie auf die Hilfe der BW verzichten würden, weil Militär in Deutschland ja so unmodern ist und einige es am liebsten abschaffen würden.

Und zu dem Thema mit den Vergewaltigungen: Geh mal in die öffentliche Bücherei deines Vertrauens und besorg dir ein paar seriöse Bücher über den zweiten Weltkrieg. Dann wirst du deine Meinung ein klein wenig ämdern müssen. Hier standen sich die deutschen sowie die russischen Truppen in nichts nach, wenn es darum ging, ihren Trieb an den einheimischen Frauen auszulassen. Inzwischen geht man von ca 2 Milllionen vergewaltigten deutschen Frauen aus, für russische Frauen können noch nicht einmal ansatzweise Schätzungen abgegeben werden. Das waren alltägliche Situationen in Kriegsgebieten und hat absolut nichts mit Propaganda zu tun, auf die man hereinfallen soll. Auch wenn das jetzt schon lange zurück liegt kommt es auch heute in Konfliktzonen zu Übergriffen auf die weibliche Bevölkerung, auch wenn die Täter mit einer härteren Strafverfolgung rechnen müssen als vor 60 Jahren.


----------



## nuriina (19. November 2008)

Frigobert schrieb:


> Also das Argument mit dem THW kann man so nicht stehen lassen, da es keine andere Organisation gibt, die über so viel Man-Power wie die BW verfügt. Wie ich weiter vorne schon geschrieben habe war die BW seit ihrem Bestehen immer wieder an innerdeutschen Katastropheneinsätzen beteiligt, wo auch THW, Feuerwehren (freiwillig und Berufs-) und andere Helfer eingesetzt wurden. Frag doch mal die, ob sie auf die Hilfe der BW verzichten würden, weil Militär in Deutschland ja so unmodern ist und einige es am liebsten abschaffen würden.
> 
> Und zu dem Thema mit den Vergewaltigungen: Geh mal in die öffentliche Bücherei deines Vertrauens und besorg dir ein paar seriöse Bücher über den zweiten Weltkrieg. Dann wirst du deine Meinung ein klein wenig ämdern müssen. Hier standen sich die deutschen sowie die russischen Truppen in nichts nach, wenn es darum ging, ihren Trieb an den einheimischen Frauen auszulassen. Inzwischen geht man von ca 2 Milllionen vergewaltigten deutschen Frauen aus, für russische Frauen können noch nicht einmal ansatzweise Schätzungen abgegeben werden. Das waren alltägliche Situationen in Kriegsgebieten und hat absolut nichts mit Propaganda zu tun, auf die man hereinfallen soll. Auch wenn das jetzt schon lange zurück liegt kommt es auch heute in Konfliktzonen zu Übergriffen auf die weibliche Bevölkerung, auch wenn die Täter mit einer härteren Strafverfolgung rechnen müssen als vor 60 Jahren.




Ja, auch wenn die BW mehr "Man-Power" hat ist das kein Argument. Ich meine das man keine militärische(!) Organisation braucht um Katastrophenschutz zu gewährleisten. 

Und zu den Vergewaltigungen. Mit ist klar das es Kriegsverbrechen gibt (Gerade auch ein Grund warum ich mich dagegen entschieden habe zur BW zu gehen). Ich meine, dass das Argument das man seine eigene Familie beschützen würde indem man dafür töten würde nicht damit gleichzustellen ist das man auf Befehl irgendwelche Menschen tötet. Und genau das tut man doch als Soldat. Dieses Argument soll ja nur die Leute bei der Musterung etc. reinreissen die meinen sie könnten aus Gewissensgründen nicht töten.


----------



## shadow24 (19. November 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Na da kennt sich aber einer aus...
> 
> Deswegen sucht das KSK auch händeringend nach Leuten, weil jeder Honk genommen wird ? Der Aufnahmetest beim KSK ist so ziemlich das schwierigste was es gibt und nur Menschen die sowohl körperlich als auch geistig Topfit sind haben Chancen dort angenommen.
> 
> ...


Hi Stancer,schon mal was von Ironie gehört?
das mit den Aufnahmeprüfungen weiss doch jeder einigermassen gebildete Mensch.das wiederholen ja die Politiker auch pausenlos das bei Spezialeinheiten keine Rambos beschäftigt sind...ausserdem läuft ja auf jeden Sender pro Monat ein Beitrag über Aufbahmeverfahren und das Alltagsleben von Spezialeinheiten...letztens war doch auf Pro 7 erst ein Beitrag über die Aufnahmeprüfung zum KSK in einer zweiteiligen Folge...
ich selbst war Scharfschütze bei den Fernaufklärern und war in den Kampfhochburgen Hammelburg und Grafenwöhr mit Amis und Briten gemeinsam zugange.MIR brauchst du sowas hier nicht erklären...


----------



## Frigobert (19. November 2008)

nuriina schrieb:


> Und zu den Vergewaltigungen. Mit ist klar das es Kriegsverbrechen gibt (Gerade auch ein Grund warum ich mich dagegen entschieden habe zur BW zu gehen). Ich meine, dass das Argument das man seine eigene Familie beschützen würde indem man dafür töten würde nicht damit gleichzustellen ist das man auf Befehl irgendwelche Menschen tötet. Und genau das tut man doch als Soldat.



Das ist eine Behauptung, die schlichtweg falsch ist. Als Soldat der BW wird man nicht zum kaltblütigen Killer ausgebildet, der alles tötet, was ihm vor seine MG-Mündung kommt. Es geht in erster Linie darum, den Gegner kampfunfähig zu machen, mit welchen Mitteln auch immer. Daß es dabei Tote geben kann ist klar, aber nach Möglichkeit soll so etwas vermieden werden - was mit der heutigen Waffentechnik auch ohne weiteres möglich ist.


----------



## Stancer (19. November 2008)

@Shadow24Dann entschuldige bitte , hab die Ironie nicht herauslesen können.

Aber stimmt schon. Soldaten werden nicht zum töten ausgebildet, sondern zum schützen notfalls auch mit Waffengewalt. Der Gegner soll in erster Linie kampfunfähig gemacht werden.

Moderne Kriegsstrategien vermeiden z.b. auch große Schlachten wie man sie im 2. Weltkrieg noch hatte. Heutzutage ist es in einem modernen Krieg das Ziel den Krieg mit so wenig Blutvergießen wie möglich zu gewinnen. Das geschieht dann meistens, dass man die politischen Führer ausschaltet, gefangen nimmt oder die Kommunikation trennt.

Dass in manchen Staaten Kriege usw. ausgenutzt werden um Verbrechen an der Menschheit zu begehen ist schlimm, aber Soldaten die in Afrika tausende von Menschen umbringen sind in keinster Weise mit einem Bundeswehrsoldaten zu vergleichen.
Die in Afrika haben vermutlich noch nie etwas vom Kriegsvölkerrecht oder der Haager Landkriegsordnung gehört, bei der Bundeswehr sind diese Themen Ausbildungspunkte der Grundausbildung!


----------



## Roennie (19. November 2008)

Ich hab das gefühl, dass manche hier Krieg schönreden wollen... moderne kriegsführung hier, kampfunfähig machen da. Das klingt als würdet ihr Kriege für gesellschaftsfähig halten Oo. Menschen sterben bei dem mist, und man sollte als einheit dafür stehn damit aufzuhören, aber nein: weltweit melden sich weiter irgendwelche leute freiwillig für den mist.


----------



## Flatrian (19. November 2008)

Wer meint, dass es finanziell ein zu starker Rückschlag wäre, plädiert auf Ausmusterung. Wer eh zur Schule ging und nicht vorher schon gearbeitet hat, braucht sowieso nen Arschtirtt beim Bund. Allen weinern wünsch ich ne ordentliche Grundausbildung bei den Fallis *g*

Wer mit Waffen allgemein nicht klar kommt oder halt damit nichts zu tun haben will, verweigert und geht in den Zivildienst. Auch dort kann man sehr viel lernen! An die Waffe kann man nicht gezwungen werden. Egal wie oft das BAZ sagt, Verweigerung nicht angerkannt.

So is meine Meinung ^^

Jeder hat das freie Recht zu entscheiden. Wer keine Lust auf Bund hat, weil er zu faul ist, wird eh nichts im Leben reissen.

Also: Ich bin für eine Wehrpflicht! Wie soll sich im Notfall denn ein Land verteidigen können, wenn nur Weicheier in der Verteidigung stehen, die nicht mal wissen, wie man ein Taschenmesser benutzt, geschweige denn, in der "freien Wildbahn" überlebt.


----------



## Flatrian (19. November 2008)

Roennie schrieb:


> Menschen sterben bei dem mist



Würden diese Leute nicht *für* den "Mist", wie Du es so schön sagst, sterben... Schätz mal, was dann passiert?

Oh... richtig... es würden VIEL mehr Menschen sterben. [ironie] Aber das ist mir ja egal! Ich lebe ja nicht in dem Land, wo Familien vergewaltigt, gefoltert, ausgeraubt und/oder ermordet werden![/ironie]

Zudem haben diese Soldaten, die dort sterben, nichts mit Wehrpflicht am Hut.


----------



## Roennie (19. November 2008)

Flatrian schrieb:


> Würden diese Leute nicht *für* den "Mist", wie Du es so schön sagst, sterben... Schätz mal, was dann passiert?
> 
> Oh... richtig... es würden VIEL mehr Menschen sterben. [ironie] Aber das ist mir ja egal! Ich lebe ja nicht in dem Land, wo Familien vergewaltigt, gefoltert, ausgeraubt und/oder ermordet werden![/ironie]




ich hab nie behauptet, dass ich die besser finde die es ohne befehl tun, ich stelle sie nur gleich Oo


----------



## Ebon (19. November 2008)

Gibt da noch einen Hacken an der Sache.

Würden wir die Wehrpflicht von heut auf morgen abschaffen, wären natürlich auch die ganzen Ersatzdienstleistenden/ THW/ ... (Zivis) mit einmal nicht mehr! Bei den derzeitigen Situationen, vorallem im Pflege- und Gesundheitswesen wäre das ein einbruch der uns bei weiten mehr kosten würde als die jetztige Lösung.

Krankenhäuser sind auf Zivildienstleistene mehr als den je angewiesen. Auch wenn einige den "Dienst" dort eher als mit zuviel Freizeit empfunden haben, ist dies eine enorme Entlastung für das Pflegepersonal. Das gleiche gild für Altersheime! Da in Deutschland die Altersverteilung umkippt und mehr Leute auf hilfe angewiesen sind. Brauch wir auch Zivis. Mobile Betreuung, Pflegedienste, sind ja jetzt schon komplett Überfordert (was die an Stunden erbieten müssen und dafür bekommen ist die reine Ausbeutung)!

Anreize über ein Soziales- ökologisches Jahr gibt es bei weiten nicht genug in Deutschland, leider. Vielleicht wäre da aber ein Ansatzpunkt um "Zukunftswegweiser" zu schaffen. Schaffung von sozialen Projekten muss auch her, nur scheut sich der Staat dies alles zu Zahlen und und und

Daher Wehrpflicht *leider* Ja. Sollte irgendwann eine Lösung gefunden werden wie es mit der innerländlichen Versorgung bergauf geht, wird die Wehrpflicht nicht mehr nötig sein.


----------



## Hubautz (19. November 2008)

Die Frage ist letztlich auch die, welcher Einsatz/Krieg in den Soldaten geschickt werden, überhaupt sinnvoll ist. Darüber lässt sich trefflich streiten. 
Es ist z.B. immer noch sehr umstritten ob der Afghanistan-Einsatz überhaupt etwas bringt. 
Trotzdem sterben da immer wieder  Soldaten. 
Das Problem bei der Wehrpflicht ist das, dass mir ein dahergelaufener Depp befehlen kann Leute zu erschießen, bzw. mich erschießen zu lassen, obwohl ich persönlich mit der Motivation und Zielsetzung der ganzen Sache nicht einverstanden bin.
Nichts gegen eine Verpflichtung dem Staat gegenüber. Man hat doch in diesem Land einige Vorteile, die der Staat bietet. Ein soziales Jahr als Pflicht und alternativ, für die die es wollen Wehrdienst, fände ich jedoch wesentlich sinnvoller.
Wenn es in Deutschland von heute auf Morgen 100.000 Soldaten weniger gäbe, würde das nichts ausmachen. Wenn jedoch 100.000 Zivis fehlten, hätten wir ein ganz erhebliches Problem.


----------



## nuriina (19. November 2008)

Roennie schrieb:


> aber nein: weltweit melden sich weiter irgendwelche leute freiwillig für den mist.



Genauso ist es. Es gab mal so einen schönen Spruch: "Stell dir vor es ist Krieg und keiner geht hin". Leider ist eine Welt ohne Krieg utopisch, aber ich will nicht eines Tages mich vor meine Enkel stellen müssen um mich für Greueltaten zu entschuldigen die im Krieg geschehen. Ich bin gegen eine Wehrpflicht aber für eine Art "Soziales Jahr"-Pflicht in dem dann auch Frauen mitverplichtet werden.


----------



## Roennie (19. November 2008)

nuriina schrieb:


> Genauso ist es. Es gab mal so einen schönen Spruch: "Stell dir vor es ist Krieg und keiner geht hin". Leider ist eine Welt ohne Krieg utopisch, aber ich will nicht eines Tages mich vor meine Enkel stellen müssen um mich für Greueltaten zu entschuldigen die im Krieg geschehen. Ich bin gegen eine Wehrpflicht aber für eine Art "Soziales Jahr"-Pflicht in dem dann auch Frauen mitverplichtet werden.



*sign*


----------



## Frigobert (19. November 2008)

Roennie schrieb:


> Ich hab das gefühl, dass manche hier Krieg schönreden wollen... moderne kriegsführung hier, kampfunfähig machen da. Das klingt als würdet ihr Kriege für gesellschaftsfähig halten Oo. Menschen sterben bei dem mist, und man sollte als einheit dafür stehn damit aufzuhören, aber nein: weltweit melden sich weiter irgendwelche leute freiwillig für den mist.



Du scheinst es nicht verstehen zu wollen, was Sache ist. Hier will niemand den Krieg schönreden oder gar gesellschaftsfähig machen. Aber das Militär ist nunmal eine notwendige Institution , die jeder Staat benötigt - wie dieser Staat seine Truppen dann einsetzt steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt. Was glaubst du wohl, was passieren würde, wenn es plötzlich kein Militär mehr geben würde? Dein Gesicht möchte ich dann sehen, wenn irgendein Warlord an deine Tür klopft und sich bei dir bedankt, daß er ohne Probleme und Widerstand aus irgendeinem Winkel der Erde bis zu dir durchmarschieren konnte, weil du ja kein Militär wolltest. Von daher sehe ich die Bundeswehr als ein Mittel, daß in erster Linie bundesweit für zivile Hilfseinsätze zur Verfügung steht und notfalls ein solches von mir oben beschriebenes Szenario verhindern kann.



Hubautz schrieb:


> Das Problem bei der Wehrpflicht ist das, dass mir ein dahergelaufener Depp befehlen kann Leute zu erschießen, bzw. mich erschießen zu lassen, obwohl ich persönlich mit der Motivation und Zielsetzung der ganzen Sache nicht einverstanden bin.



Der Witz an der Geschichte ist, daß dir das bei der BW niemand befehlen kann. Auch im Ernstfall kann dich niemand zwingen, einen anderen Menschen zu töten oder dich für ein Himmelfahrts-Kommando zu melden.


----------



## Nerdavia (19. November 2008)

Natürlich bin ich für die allgemeine Wehrpflicht. Die heutige Jugend weiss sowieso nichts mit ihrer Zeit anzufangen ausser auf den Straßen rumzupöbeln oder Videospiele zu spielen. Und diejenigen die sich jetzt nicht angesprochen fühlen. Ja auch ihr könnt euren Hintern in Bewegung setzen und etwas für diesen Staat tun.
Wenn wir angegriffen werden seid ihr die ersten die nach der Bundeswehr schreien.
Könnte kotzen bei dieser sozialen Antikriegseinstellung. Als ob das Militär nur zum töten da ist. Diese Antibundeswehrschreier sind nur diejenigen, die zu faul sind was zu tun das ist meine Meinung. Krieg ist denen doch scheissegal. Aber Hauptsache World of *WAR*craft und *WAR*hammer spielen.
Und ja ich weiss wovon ich rede, ich war lange genug bei der Bundeswehr und im Einsatz.

Wischt euch das Pippi aus den Augen und bewegt euch......


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2008)

nuriina schrieb:


> Genauso ist es. Es gab mal so einen schönen Spruch: "Stell dir vor es ist Krieg und keiner geht hin". Leider ist eine Welt ohne Krieg utopisch, aber ich will nicht eines Tages mich vor meine Enkel stellen müssen um mich für Greueltaten zu entschuldigen die im Krieg geschehen. Ich bin gegen eine Wehrpflicht aber für eine Art "Soziales Jahr"-Pflicht in dem dann auch Frauen mitverplichtet werden.


soweit ich mich erinnere war das nur ein teil des zitats, es ging mit "dann kommt der krieg zu euch" weiter.
(da gabs noch verworrenheiten, woher das kommt, aber das weiss ich nicht mehr genau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
ansonsten find ich die idee gut. wehrpflicht eher nicht, aber etwas für sein land tun sollte man schon.


----------



## Hubautz (19. November 2008)

Ich denke die Diskussion ist etwas aus dem Ruder gelaufen. 
Ob ein Staat eine Armee haben sollte ist eine ganz andere Frage als ob er eine allgemeine Wehrpflicht  haben sollte.
Zurzeit gehen in Krisengebiete ja eh keine Wehrpflichtigen, wenn sie nicht wollen.
Dem Land ist mit mehr Sozial/Zivildienstleistenden sicher mehr gedient als mit ein paar hunderttausend Wehrpflichtigen, die lernen Hemden auf DIN A 4 zu falten.

Ein Angriffskrieg auf Deutschland ist im Moment , naja sagen wir mal unwahrscheinlich. Insofern darf doch  die Frage erlaubt sein, wozu Deutschland eine mehrere hunderttausend Mann starke Wehrpflichtigenarmee unterhält, während gleichzeitig extremer Notstand im Gesundheits - und Pflegewesen besteht.

Und jetzt bitte keine niveaulosen Sprüche, die irgendwas mit Taschenmessern in freier Wildbahn oder Pippi in Augen zu tun haben.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. November 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Ein Angriffskrieg auf Deutschland ist im Moment , naja sagen wir mal unwahrscheinlich.



Ganz so unwahrscheinlich ist es nicht, die natürlichen Ressourcen gehen in wenigen Jahrzehnten zwangsweise zuende und wir sind weit davon entfernt alle unsere Ressourcenfressenden Dinge mit alternativen Mitteln zu betreiben. Die Menschheit ist noch LANGE nicht dafür bereit, dass man die Verteidigung einfach so fallen lassen kann... Auch wenn überall von Frieden gepredigt wird, so steht alles auf Konfrontationskurs...


----------



## Exo1337 (19. November 2008)

Roennie schrieb:


> Ich hab das gefühl, dass manche hier Krieg schönreden wollen... moderne kriegsführung hier, kampfunfähig machen da. Das klingt als würdet ihr Kriege für gesellschaftsfähig halten Oo. Menschen sterben bei dem mist, und man sollte als einheit dafür stehn damit aufzuhören, aber nein: weltweit melden sich weiter irgendwelche leute freiwillig für den mist.




Gut eine Welt ohne Krieg wäre natürlich wunderschön (Hach Gott, und das sagt einer der sich freiwillig für den Mist gemeldet hat shocking). ABer stell dir doc h mal vor es gäbe weltweit keine einzige Armee mehr. Dann kommt plötzlich Land X auf die Idee und sagt " Hey, die sind grad alle so schön ungeschützt, komm die fisten wir mal (sry für den Ausdruck). Dann siehts auch ganz schön dumm aus. Und NEIN ich glaube hier ist kein einziger User der Krieg schönreden will... so etwas zu behaupten ist fast schon beleidigend und definitiv ignorant. Aber gut dass ist eben deine Meinung, die respektiere ich, nur solltest du vllt auch lernen die Eminung anderer zu respektieren. Und eben genau die Behauptung dass wir hier sind um Krieg schön zu reden, zeigt mir dass du dazu leider noch nicht in der lage bist. Falls du meinen eigtl ja seichten Tonfall als leicht aggro auffassen solltest, dann liegt dass daran dass ich mich durch deine Behauptung perönlich angegriffen fühle. 

mfg


----------



## Stancer (20. November 2008)

Ich will Krieg nicht schön reden aber leider ist es manchmal erforderlich einen zu führen. Der Krieg gegen den Terror ist z.b. solch ein Krieg. Lieber bekämpfe ich die Terroristen an der Quelle direkt in ihren Ausbildungscamps als darauf zu warten, dass die sich hier in Deutschland in nem Bus in die Luft sprengen und wohlmöglich jemanden mit in den Tod reissen den man kennt oder liebt.

Momentan ist es in Europa friedlich aber sowas kann extrem schnell umschlagen. Klar ist ein Angriffskrieg auf Deutschland sehr unwahrscheinlich, auch weil wir eine sehr moderne Armee haben (auch wenn manche nun wieder was anderes behaupten, aber die deutschen Waffensysteme gehören zu den besten auf der Welt) und dazu haben wir mächtige Bündnispartner. Aber erinnert euch mal an Jugoslawien. Ich war 1989 dort noch in Urlaub und 2-3 Jahre später bricht dort Krieg aus und nicht mal 10 Jahre später fangen die da mit ethnischen Säuberungen an.

Europa wurde damals von dem Krieg ziemlich überrascht und sowas kann wieder passieren. Muss nur der falsche an die Macht kommen und Blender oder Aufhetzer gibt es in der Welt zu genüge.
Wie weit man sowas treiben kann hat der letzte Irakkrieg wohl gezeigt. Das Volk wurde so lange eine Bedrohungssituation vor Augen gehalten, bis fast alle wirklich geglaubt haben der Irak könne die USA direkt angreifen und wolle das auch tun. Über 80% der Amerikanischen Bevölkerung haben den Krieg am Anfang befürwortet. Gehirnwäsche pur und sowas kann eine Regierung überall machen. Nein Amis sind nicht dümmer als andere Menschen. Die deutschen wurden unter Adolf Hitler genauso geblendet und den Menschen wurde eingetrichtert, dass die Juden eine Bedrohung seien. Da waren auch alle für den Krieg.


----------



## Contemptio (20. November 2008)

Ich bin für eine allgemeine Wehrpflicht da ich es als eben meine Pflicht empfinde, der Gesellschaft in der ich lebe und jeder der Teil von ihr ist, eine gewisse Schuld zu begleichen hat, um die Prinzipien, für die sie steht, zu wahren.
Dass dies auch in Form militärischer Einwendungszwecke seinen Nutzen findet liegt darin, dass das stützende Rückgradt einer jeden Gesellschaft immernoch derer physischen (mir ist kein passenderes Wort eingefallen..) Macht entstammt.
Worte sind eben nicht immer eine Lösung aller Probleme...

Ausserdem bin ich auch von erzieherischer Seite her für eine Wehrpflicht, da es meiner Ansicht nach schon genug Waschlappen in Deutschland gibt (jetzt mal salopp gesagt...).

Den Leuten, die sich jedoch gegen den Wehrdienst und damit gegen die genannte Gesellschaft aussprechen sei gesagt, dass sie einer Randgruppe angehören und Minderheiten in einem demokratischem Land den kürzeren ziehen (Ihr Punker, Hippies und was weiss ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ).
Pazifisten hätten immerhin die Möglichkeit, "daneben zu schießen", sollte es mal hart auf hart kommen :>.

MfG

P.S.: Ihr spielt btw. größtenteils alle wow/warhammer/was weiss ich , findet den Krieg also "amüsant"...

Meiner Ansicht nach liegt diese Blutlust einfach in den Genen der Menschen (zumindest Männer) und eine vereinte Welt, die in Frieden dahinlebt wird es nie geben.
Glaubt mir, Kriege wird es IMMER geben (solange es die Menschheit (noch) gibt)...


----------



## Hubautz (20. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ganz so unwahrscheinlich ist es nicht, die natürlichen Ressourcen gehen in wenigen Jahrzehnten zwangsweise zuende ...



Ja, klar und dann fallen alle über unser armes Deutschland her um die hiesigen Ölquellen und Diamantenminen auszubeuten.
Ein zuendegehen der weltweiten Ressourcen ist für Deutschland ganz sicher keine Gefahr, angegriffen zu werden - ausser der Agressor ist willens den subventionierten Kohleabbau weiter zu betreiben.

Um es noch mal klarzustellen: Ich bin nicht grundsätzlich gegen eine Bundeswehr, die halte ich tatsächlich auch für notwendig. (In welcher Größenordnung und Struktur auch immer). 
Wir haben nicht mehr die Situation wie vor 20 Jahren, als ein Krieg nur zwischen 2 Großmächten und deren jeweiligen Allianzen vorstellbar war und mit einer großen Masse an Menschen zu führen gewesen wäre. Daher ist eine kleinere, dafür besser ausgebildete und motiviertere Armee sinnvoller. (Und wesentlich billiger für den Steuerzahler nebenbei bemerkt)

Ich plädiere für eine Berufs/Freiwilligenarmee, wo die Leute eine anständige Berufsausbildung bekommen, damit sie nach 8 oder 12 Jahren auch einen ordentlichen Job bekommen. (Ich kenne jede Menge Ex-Oberfeldwebel, die nun Parksünder aufschreiben.)


----------



## Caveman1979 (20. November 2008)

Nun ich schwancke sehr!

Ich selbst war beim Bund und leistete meinen Dienst ab,kann nur sagen das diese Zeit ein Junger Mann braucht.
Sie prägt sehr es ist eine Zeit die einem zeigt das eine Gruppe viel erreichen kann das Teamarbeit erfolgreich sein kann und das Diziplin nicht verkehrt ist(wobei ich sagen muss es sehr gewöhnungs bedürftig ist) 

Doch geht mein Respekt auch an die jenigen die die Zeit als Zivi lieber ableisten,sie haben doch die größere Arbeit zuleisten es klingt immer so einfach aber es gibt auch Stellen die nichts mit dem ausfahren von essen zutun haben und da habe ich mich schwer getan dies konnt ich nicht!


Ob in der heutigen Zeit wirklich noch die Wehrpflicht gebraucht wird ist fragwürdig da es vieleicht bessere Geldanlagen geben würde.doch dann würden auch die Zivis wegfallen und das wäre wohl das größere Übel

Da ja Wehrpflichtige nichts mit Auslandeinsätzen zutun zubekommen ist es wirklich fragwürdig wozu dann den noch,den Staat schützen? oder Rettungseinsätze wie damals als die Flutkatastophe war sind ja schön und gut aber darauf zubaun ist wohl etwas sehr schwarz malerrei.


----------



## Naarg (20. November 2008)

Contemptio schrieb:


> P.S.: Ihr spielt btw. größtenteils alle wow/warhammer/was weiss ich , findet den Krieg also "amüsant"...




Reelles Töten und virtuelles Töten sind ein riesen Unterschied, und ein normaler Mensch kann da unterscheiden (Siehe Killerspiedebatte)


----------



## Qonix (20. November 2008)

Also ich bin für die Abschaffung des Militärs. Kostet nur Geld und bringt sowieso nichts.


----------



## Stancer (20. November 2008)

Also für Öl und Diamanten marschiert sicher keiner in Deutschland ein, denn davon gibt es hierzulande zu wenig.

Aber in Europa haben wir etwas im Überfluss was in Afrika sehr selten und begehrt ist......Wasser.

Man glaubt es kaum aber in manchen Regionen Afrikas führen die Menschen Kriege um Wasserquellen und Brunnen. Das sind keine wirklichen Kriege, sondern er Konflikte oder Kämpfe zwischen Ortsansässigen Stämmen.
Die Bevölkerung Afrikas steigt jedes Jahr und die von Europa stagniert und irgendwann wird denen mal das Wasser ausgehen. Gab vor einiger Zeit mal ein paar interessante Berichte, dass evtl. in 20-30 Jahren um Wasser gekämpft wird. Aber alles nur Theorie.

Wie gesagt ein Krieg kann immer und jederzeit ausbrechen. Ich meine schaut mal ins WoW oder Warhammer Foren und schreibt dort nen Beitrag "Euer Spiel ist scheisse" und beobachtet dann wie die Menschen reagieren. Da wird auf übelste Beleidigt und dabei geht es nur um Spiele !!!!

Gibt hier noch son paar lustige Begriffe wie "Ehrenmord" oder "Vendetta". Sollte wohl als erklärung genug sein um zu sagen, dass manche Menschen nicht ganz richtig ticken oder andere Vorstellungen haben. Problematisch wird es dann, wenn solche Menschen an die Macht kommen.

Wie gesagt, der Bürgerkrieg in Jugoslawien hat Europa völlig überrascht, da er extrem schnell entstand und ein Eingreifen erforderlich machte. Sowas kann heute genauso wieder passieren !


----------



## Hubautz (20. November 2008)

Ich bearbeite gerade einen Auftrag für eine Meerwasserentsalzungsanlage, die in Afrika stehen wird. Scheint unterm Strich sinnvoller als mit einem Gewehr in der Hand am örtlichen Dorfteich zu stehen um den zu verteidigen.

Selbst wenn in 20 oder 30 Jahren ein Konflikt um Wasser entstehen wird, so sind diejenigen die jetzt ihren Wehrdienst ableisten 40-50 Jahre alt.

Jugoslawien…Auch hier kann man streiten was der NATO-Einsatz gebracht hat , auf jeden Fall war es ein Angriffskrieg und somit  ganz klar gegen das Grundgesetz. 
Meiner Meinung nach darf niemand gezwungen werden, sich an so etwas zu beteiligen, und selbst wenn er sich nur als Teil dieser Institution begreifen muss.


Wie auch immer – es geht um die Wehrpflicht, nicht um die Notwendigkeit einer stehenden Armee.


----------



## Stancer (20. November 2008)

Die Soldaten in den Einsatzländern tun übrigens noch weitaus mehr als zu kämpfen. Kämpfen ist sogar ein nur geringer Anteil an Aufgaben, die die Soldaten wahrnehmen.

Z.b. dienen Soldaten auch als Vermittler zwischen Konfliktparteien z.b. zwischen den Warlords und der örtlichen Regierung. Der Grund : Die Warlords haben vor den Soldaten respekt und hören ihnen zu, einen Regierungsabgesandten würde man ignorieren und wegschicken. Dazu haben die Soldaten in gewisser Weise eine neutrale Position, sie stehen auf keiner Seite.

Täglich fahren deutsche Soldaten in Dörfer und sprechen dort mit Dorfältesten.

Und ohne Militär ?  Wer schützt dann die UN-Hilfslieferungen vor Übergriffen ? Da würde bei den meisten Dörfern wohl nix mehr ankommen, da die ausm 1. Dorf sich schon alles geschnappt haben.

Soldaten werden aber auch z.b. als Beobachter eingesetzt wie z.b. in Georgien um dort evtl. Menschenrechtsverletzungen festzustellen und diese an die UN zu melden.

Das Aufgabenspektrum von Soldaten ist riesig und umfasst weit mehr als nur kämpfen.

Ein Welt ohne Militär würde nur funktionieren, wenn alle mitziehen und sowas wird nie passieren, dazu sind die denkweisen zu verschieden !

Der Krieg in Jugoslawien war ein Angriffskrieg und gemäß UN war das eingreifen der NATO sogar rechtswidrig, da kein Mandat vorlag und gemäß Grundgesetz dürfen Bundeswehrsoldaten nur mit UN-Mandat in einen Krieg geschickt werden.
Naja, aber es zeigte eigentlich nur die Handlungsunfähigkeit der UNO, denn dort haben Staaten ein Vetorecht und Serbien stand damals unter dem Schutz Russlands, wodurch diese ständig ein Veto für einen Krieg einlegten und damit alles blockierten. 
Als die Greueltaten dann immer größere Ausmaße nahmen handelte die NATO und ich finde es war richtig, auch wenn der Krieg illegal war, denn es ging um MENSCHENLEBEN. Da unten wurden Massenexikutionen durchgeführt und jeden Tag starben mehr und das menschliche Leben ist nunmal das höchste Gut was es gibt und dies gilt es auch zu schützen.

Was meinste wenn die im 2. WK gesagt hätten, die deutschen bringen alle Juden um, lass aber erstmal warten bis wir alles bürokratische abgewickelt haben....

Der Krieg hat auch den deutlichen Unterschied zwischen NATO und UNO gezeigt. Die NATO ist eine militärische Einrichtung und besitzt eigene Truppen. Dort gehts nach Hirarchie. Die UNO hat keine eigenen Truppen und ist eine zivile Einrichtung mit demokratischer Struktur. Wenn die UNO also etwas beschließt müssen sich auch erstmal Staaten freiwillig melden für die Sache Truppen abzustellen.

Wenn irgendwo Greueltaten, ethnische Säuberungen passieren, finde ich sollte man auf die Bürokratie scheissen und einfach nur handeln.
Stellt euch mal vor auf einmal sagen die Katholiken alle gemeinsam "lass mal alle Moslems umbringen". Wenn ihr Moslem währt, würdet ihr euch sicher auch wünschen, dass dort fix jemand kommt und euch rausholt und da isses euch auch egal ob der Krieg dann legal oder illegal ist.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (20. November 2008)

Nein zum Bund (ist mir einfach zu .. militaristisch-faschistisch..damit komm ich nicht klar, Waffen sollten nur für Freiheitskampf benutzt werden..)
Ja zum Zivi!


----------



## Stancer (20. November 2008)

Bundeswehr und faschistisch ? Weisst du überhaupt was das Wort bedeutet ? Die Bundeswehr ist alles andere als Faschistisch. Militärisch ok, es ist nunmal eine militärische Organisation.

So und wo du Freiheitskampf sagst :

Kennst du den Schwur/Eid den jeder Bundeswehrsoldat leisten muss ?

Grundwehrdienstleistende : "Ich gelobe der Bundesrepublik Deutschland treu zu dienen und das Recht und die Freiheit des deutschen Volkes tapfer zu verteidigen"

Zeitsoldaten/Berufssoldaten : "Ich schwöre der Bundesrepublik Deutschland treu zu dienen und das Recht und die Freiheit des deutschen Volkes tapfer zu verteidigen"

Wenn du dir das mal genauer anschaust verpflichtet man sich damit Notfalls die Demokratie und damit unser aller Freiheit zu verteidigen. Also wenn jemand an die Macht käme und meinte er müsse die Monarchie ausrufen, hätte die Bundeswehr das Recht und sogar die Pflicht dies zu verhindern. Soviel zu Freiheitskampf !!!
Der Schutz der demokratischen Grundordnung ist z.b. auch eine Aufgabe der Bundeswehr !!!


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (20. November 2008)

> Bundeswehr und faschistisch ? Weisst du überhaupt was das Wort bedeutet ? Die Bundeswehr ist alles andere als Faschistisch. Militärisch ok, es ist nunmal eine militärische Organisation.



Uniformen tragen.. Lernen, wie man mit Waffen umzugehen hat (ich könnte auch noch viele andere Dinge aufzählen) , diese Apekte sind eindeutig faschistisch, und das kannst du auch nicht leugnen...einige meiner freunde haben auch vor später zum Bund zu gehen, ich will das nur nicht aufgrund oben aufgezählter Dinge, hast mich falsch verstanden, wenn du denkst , ich würde meinen bei der bundeswehr sitzen nur faschistien ;>
Davon abgesehen halte ich (einige der.. ) die Auslandseinsätze der Bundeswehr durchaus für sinnvoll, aber dabeisein könnt ich nicht, das hat aber nur mit Mir Persönlich was zu tun..



> Kennst du den Schwur/Eid den jeder Bundeswehrsoldat leisten muss ?



Nein.



> Wenn du dir das mal genauer anschaust verpflichtet man sich damit Notfalls die Demokratie und damit unser aller Freiheit zu verteidigen. Also wenn jemand an die Macht käme und meinte er müsse die Monarchie ausrufen, hätte die Bundeswehr das Recht und sogar die Pflicht dies zu verhindern. Soviel zu Freiheitskampf !!!
> Der Schutz der demokratischen Grundordnung ist z.b. auch eine Aufgabe der Bundeswehr !!!



Sie sollten es machen, leider sah es in den meisten fällen jedoch so aus, das die Bundeswehr die Regierung nicht überwacht, sondern von der Regierung überwacht wird.
schau dir doch nurmal Russland an, Militärs/Polizisten sind da nurmehr da um die Meinung deröffentlichkeit zu ünterdrücken und Demokratie finden der Putin ( beziehungsweise seine Marionette..) sowieso voll Moppelkotze!
Bundeswehr in Deutschland ist dann aber auch wieder ganz anders als Bundeswehr allgemein :/


----------



## Noxiel (20. November 2008)

Ich weiß ganz genau, warum ich hier nicht mitdiskutiere. 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faschismus


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (20. November 2008)

> Ich weiß ganz genau, warum ich hier nicht mitdiskutiere.



Versteh ich nicht :>
Seine Argumente waren gut begründet und absolut zu verstehen, meine mehr oder weniger, liegt an meiner seltsamen ausdrucksweise :>


----------



## Havamal (20. November 2008)

Wehrdienst war der grösste Mist denn ich je mitmachen musste!Du wirst sämtlicher Grundrechte beraubt, mit wildfremden Idioten zusammen gewürfelt, dennen es auch noch zu gefallen scheint, herum kommandiert und nieder gemacht zu werden! Ich hab nichts gegen körperliche Anstrengungen, aber wer glaubt das ich mich bei einer solchen Behandlung im Kriegszustand für denjenigen ne Kugel einfange oder den Staat verteidige hat sich geirrt! Ich bin ein rationaler skeptischer Mensch und für solche ist das Bundesheer, welches auf die Beinflußbarkeit von Kleingeistern setzt, einfach nichts!Ich bin kein Schaf das der Herde nach rennt , nie gewessen, solch eine Mentalität liegt mir nicht! Bundesheer setzt auf die gleichen Mechanismen um die Massen zu mobilisieren, wie andere Massenphänome!Bundesheer ist für Fussball Stadium Gröller, Konzert Kreischer!  Einfach gesagt Leute die leicht einer Ideologie folgen!


----------



## Te-Rax (20. November 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Uniformen tragen.. Lernen, wie man mit Waffen umzugehen hat (ich könnte auch noch viele andere Dinge aufzählen) , diese Apekte sind eindeutig faschistisch, und das kannst du auch nicht leugnen...einige meiner freunde haben auch vor später zum Bund zu gehen, ich will das nur nicht aufgrund oben aufgezählter Dinge, hast mich falsch verstanden, wenn du denkst , ich würde meinen bei der bundeswehr sitzen nur faschistien ;>
> Davon abgesehen halte ich (einige der.. ) die Auslandseinsätze der Bundeswehr durchaus für sinnvoll, aber dabeisein könnt ich nicht, das hat aber nur mit Mir Persönlich was zu tun..



Sorry aber soviel Müll hab ich noch nie gelesen....Du sagst Uniform und die Ausbildung zum umgang mit Waffen sei faschistisch? Ist die Polizei also in deinen Augan faschistisch? Ich denke du bringst da einfach ein paar Begriffe total durcheinander oder du nennst mir jetzt ein besseres Konzept für unsere Staatssicherheit.

MfG


----------



## Stancer (20. November 2008)

Demnach spiegeln Polizisten auch den Faschismus wieder ?

Ich meine die tragen auch Uniformen, werden an Waffen ausgebildet und legen gewissen Wert auf Traditionen und Marschmusik (Polizeimusik)


Faschismus ist das verherrlichen von Waffen und Militär und existiert in totalitären Regierungsformen wie Dikataturen oder kommunistischen Systemen.

Wüsste nicht wann ich in Deutschland jemals eine Militärparade gesehen hab. Faschismus soll vor allem Macht demonstrieren, indem der Staat, die Waffen der Welt zur schau stellt die er hat um damit zu symbolisieren "Wir sind kampfbereit". Sowas sah man z.b. in der Sowjetunion oder sieht es heute noch in Nordkorea.

Achja : Deine Aussage "Dass das Militär nicht die Regierung kontrolliert, sondern umgekehrt" zeigt dass du null Ahnung von der Materie hast. Schonmal was vom "Staat im Staate" gehört ? Das gabs zu Wehrmachtszeiten und dort war es so, dass die Wehrmacht nicht an Gesetze gebunden war, sondern quasi Handlungsfreiheit im "Namen des Reiches" hatte. Zu was sowas geführt hat weisst du hoffentlich.

Deswegen stellte man mit der Aufstellung der Bundeswehr 1955 mehrere Kontrollorgane auf um zu verhindern, dass das Militär zu viel Macht erlangt und die Regierung übernehmen kann. Dazu gehört auch das offenlegen von Rüstungsaufträgen und Waffensystemen. Dazu kommen noch kontrollorgane wie z.b. der MAD (Militärischer Abschirmdienst), quasi der militärische Geheimdienst, zu dessen Aufgaben auch gehört zu verhindern, dass sich Verfassungsfeindliche Personen in die Bundeswehr einschleichen um dort Macht über Einheiten zu erlangen. Immerhin hat ein General das Kommando über mehrere tausend Soldaten.

Deswegen hat die höchste Befehlsgewalt über die Bundeswehr auch ein Zivilist und kein Soldat....nämlich der Verteidigungsminister.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (20. November 2008)

> Sorry aber soviel Müll hab ich noch nie gelesen..



Uniformen und Militarismus sind Merkmale des faschismus, das ist nicht aus der Luft gegriffen, les doch mal, was Noxiel gepostet hat..
Hirnlose Anschuldigungen und so..
Davon abgesehen ist das auch nicht deine Diskussion, das du ausfällig wirst, ist sowieso absolut unnötig, Stancer argumentiert auch völlig sachlich!



> oder du nennst mir jetzt ein besseres Konzept für unsere Staatssicherheit.



Dieses Wort hab ich nichtmal im entferntesten erwähnt, du interpretierst einfach so Dinge aus meiner Aussage, wie es dir gefällt..lol



> Ist die Polizei also in deinen Augan faschistisch?





> Demnach spiegeln Polizisten auch den Faschismus wieder ?



in dieser Hinsicht ging es um etwas völlig anderes, ich sagte, die Polizei in Russland sei genau das gegenteil eines freiheitskämpfers, nämlich ein Werkzeug um die Öffentlichkeit zu unterdrücken (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCOvwT-dZPI&feature=related stellt das sehr schön dar..)
Polizei in Bezug auf faschismus erwähnte ich nichtmal.



> Achja : Deine Aussage "Dass das Militär nicht die Regierung kontrolliert, sondern umgekehrt" zeigt dass du null Ahnung von der Materie hast. Schonmal was vom "Staat im Staate" gehört ? Das gabs zu Wehrmachtszeiten und dort war es so, dass die Wehrmacht nicht an Gesetze gebunden war, sondern quasi Handlungsfreiheit im "Namen des Reiches" hatte. Zu was sowas geführt hat weisst du hoffentlich.



Das gabs mal und gibt es heute nichtmehr (hoffe ich zumindest innerlichst, das so etwas nie wieder passieren wird)..



> Dazu gehört auch das offenlegen von Rüstungsaufträgen und Waffensystemen.



Bei uns in Deutschland gibt es das, ja..
Bei Uns..


----------



## Te-Rax (20. November 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Uniformen und Militarismus sind Merkmale des faschismus, das ist nicht aus der Luft gegriffen, les doch mal, was Noxiel gepostet hat..
> Hirnlose Anschuldigungen und so..
> Davon abgesehen ist das auch nicht deine Diskussion, das du ausfällig wirst, ist sowieso absolut unnötig, Stancer argumentiert auch völlig sachlich!
> [...]
> Dieses Wort hab ich nichtmal im entferntesten erwähnt, du interpretierst einfach so Dinge aus meiner Aussage, wie es dir gefällt..lol



Wenn du das als ausfallend empfunden hast kann ich nichts daran ändern. Ich stehe zu meiner Aussage.

back2topic:
Wie du schon gesagt hast : Uniformen und Militarismus sind Merkmale des faschismus. Eigentlich ist sogar die Übertreibung dieser Dinge ein Merkmal. Wenn ich nochmal auf Noxiels Link zurückgreifen darf...


> Der übermäßige Gebrauch von politischen Symbolen wie Fahnen, Marschkolonnen und Uniformen in rituellen Massenzeremonien.



Dies sind schon Dinge die in der Bundeswehr gängig sind. Aber sie werden in keinster Weise in einer übermäßigen oder übertriebenen Art und Weisebenutzt.
Soviel zum Thema hirnlose Anschuldigung und so...

Und meine Interpretation deiner Aussage fand ich im Grunde garnicht so falsch. Ich meine, du nanntest die Bundeswehr faschistisch. Jeder der eine Uniform und Waffen hat sei faschistisch. Wenn du das denkst, würde dir doch sicherlich spontan eine grobe Vorstellung einer nicht so "faschistischen" Form der Staatsicherheit einfallen.

Ich hoffe das war dir sachlich genug. 


MfG


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (20. November 2008)

> Dies sind schon Dinge die in der Bundeswehr gängig sind. Aber sie werden in keinster Weise in einer übermäßigen oder übertriebenen Art und Weisebenutzt.



Genau deswegen sagte ich auch, dass ich diese Aspekte verabscheue, nicht die Bundeswehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Und meine Interpretation deiner Aussage fand ich im Grunde garnicht so falsch. Ich meine, du nanntest die Bundeswehr faschistisch. Jeder der eine Uniform und Waffen hat sei faschistisch. Wenn du das denkst, würde dir doch sicherlich spontan eine grobe Vorstellung einer nicht so "faschistischen" Form der Staatsicherheit einfallen.



Ich geb zu, es war etwas seltsam formuliert, jedoch hab ich das so auch nicht gesagt. Nicht jeder Kerl mit Waffe und uniform ist ein faschist, und wenn du meinst, ich hätte das gesagt, hast du mich nur falsch verstanden..



> Ich hoffe das war dir sachlich genug.



Absolut.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. November 2008)

Ich sage einfach mal jetzt:
Solange nicht alle Menschen es gelernt haben friedlich miteinander zu leben (Schau dir die nachbarschaftsstreitigkeiten an, das ist alles andere als "friedlich zusammenleben" als Beispiel, dass wir noch lange nicht soweit sind) ist es erforderlich das man die Wehrhaftigkeit des Volkes aufrecht erhällt und es somit zumindest hypothetisch 50% der männlichen Bevölkerung im Ernstfall weiß was zu tun ist (wenn der Fall erstmal da ist, kannst du nicht noch eben schnell genug Leute ausbilden)...

Erst wenn die gesamte Menschheit es schafft ohne Konflikt zu leben, erst dann und NUR dann wird eine Armee und somit eine Wehrpflicht überflüssig...
Und nein, man lernt nicht friedlich miteinander zu leben nur weil man keine Wehrpflicht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Te-Rax (20. November 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Genau deswegen sagte ich auch, dass ich diese Aspekte verabscheue, nicht die Bundeswehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist aber wie genannt Aspekt die die Bundeswehr ausmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Deswegen blick ich bei deiner Aussage richtig durch...



Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Ich geb zu, es war etwas seltsam formuliert, jedoch hab ich das so auch nicht gesagt. Nicht jeder Kerl mit Waffe und uniform ist ein faschist, und wenn du meinst, ich hätte das gesagt, hast du mich nur falsch verstanden..


Ich hab jetzt eigentlich keine lust mehr zu zitieren ;P Jedenfalls hast du in deinen letzteren posts geschrieben "bla bla bla Waffen & Uniform total faschistisch bla bla bla". Für mich hat sich das nach "etwas in eine Schubladen stecken, aber nicht vorher informiert" angehört. Und damit komme/kam ich nicht so ganz klar.



Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Absolut.


Dann bin ich zufrieden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit diesen Worten wünsch ich 'ne gute Nacht.

MfG


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (20. November 2008)

> Das ist aber wie genannt Aspekt die die Bundeswehr ausmachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Uniformen und Militarismus machen die Bundeswehr aus?  Ich würde eher sagen die Bundeswehr ist dazu da, um zu helfen!



> Ich hab jetzt eigentlich keine lust mehr zu zitieren ;P Jedenfalls hast du in deinen letzteren posts geschrieben "bla bla bla Waffen & Uniform total faschistisch bla bla bla". Für mich hat sich das nach "etwas in eine Schubladen stecken, aber nicht vorher informiert" angehört. Und damit komme/kam ich nicht so ganz klar.



Ich mach sowas eigentlich auch nicht..
hast mich halt falsch verstanden und ich dich auch :>


> Mit diesen Worten wünsch ich 'ne gute Nacht.



Dir auch ;>


----------



## Stancer (20. November 2008)

Also die Faktoren, die Faschismus kennzeichnen sind in der Bundeswehr vorhanden haben dort aber nur eine geringe Bedeutung. Klar marschiert man, klar gibt es mal nen großen Zapfenstreich und auch gibts Flaggen und Symbole (die Kompaniewappen) aber das wird weder besonders hervorgehoben noch wird es täglich gemacht.

Das einzige was täglich überall gemacht wird ist das "zeremonielle" hissen der Bundesdienstflagge. Das kann man aber genauso gut dem Patriotismus zuordnen.

Auch hört man keine Worte, die den Faschismus kennzeichnen. Paraden gibt es in Deutschland sowieso nicht.

Aber wurde ja gesagt, dass derjenige sich etwas schlecht ausgedrückt hat.

Ich denke Selor hat recht gute Worte gefunden. Solange ALLE Menschen nicht lernen Konflikte friedlich zu lösen, solange wird Militär benötigt um politische Interessen, Landesgrenzen und Völker zu schützen.
Aber machen wir uns nichts vor. Seit es Menschen gibt, gibt es auch Krieg. Seit mehreren tausen Jahren führen wir nun Krieg und ich denke das wird sich in den nächsten Jahrhunderten auch nicht ändern.

Auch wenn man es nicht wahr haben will, es liegt in der Natur des Menschen. Wenn ein Mensch in eine Notlage gerät tut er alles um weiterzuleben. Das ist so und wer was anderes behauptet der lügt. Erinnert sich wer an den Flugzeugabsturz im Himalaya, wo die nach ein paar Tagen anfingen die Leichen der anderen Passagiere zu essen, weil sie sonst verhungert wären ? Oder gab mal nen Holzfäller, der unter nem Baum eingeklemmt wurde und als er merkte er würde nicht mehr lange durchhalten hat er sich selbst den Arm abgesägt. Das klingt alles extrem unrealistisch aber in einer Lebenbedrohlichen Situation handelt man vollkommen anders und wirft all seine Prinzipien über Bord. Da ist einem dann egal ob andere zu Schaden kommen, hauptsache man selber lebt weiter. So funktioniert der Selbsterhaltungstrieb des Menschen. 

Zwar entstehen Kriege nicht aus solchen einzelnen Notlagen, aber ein Leiden kann schon die Bereitschaft hervorrufen anderen Leid zuzufügen, wenn dadurch das eigene Leid gelindert werden kann. Wenn dann ein ganzes Volk leidet, kann sich auch das ganze Volk zusammenschließen um dieses Leiden zu beenden.

Solange man also nicht Wohlstand für ALLE schafft, werden wir Militär benötigen, die unseren Wohlstand sichern.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (20. November 2008)

So was in der Art wollte ich auch schreiben, aber ich denke, damit war alles gesagt ;>



> Das kann man aber genauso gut dem Patriotismus zuordnen.



Patriotismus lehne ich auch seit meiner Geburt ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (21. November 2008)

Patriotismus ist nichts negatives nur in Deutschland haben wir das Problem, dass Patriotismus immer direkt mit Nationalismus gleichgesetzt wird, weil nach dem 2.WK die Deutschen einer "Gehirnwäsche" unterzogen wurden und seitdem in alles was auch nur annähernd mit Nationalsozialismus zu tun haben könnte als "Rechts" abgestempelt. Flagge zeigen dürfen wir nur bei Spielen der Nationalmannschaft. Ich warte eigentlich nur noch darauf dass einer ruft "Nazis haben Brot gegessen also ist jeder, der heute ein Brot isst auch ein Nazi" !

Ich meine, stellt euch vor ihr baut irgendwas z.b. ne Hütte und ihr macht es ganz alleine. Dann seid ihr fertig und seht euer vollendetes Werk. Klopft man sich da nicht selbst auf die Schulter und sagt sich innerlich stolz "Hast du gut gemacht" ?

Patriotismus ist nichts anderes, nur dass man quasi stolz darauf ist was das Land als Nation bisher geschafft hat. Und wir deutschen können denke ich stolz sein auf das was wir geschafft haben.
Wer sich mal etwas mit der deutschen Geschichte befasst wird feststellen, dass es deutsche nicht erst seit Adolf Hitler gibt. Unser Land ist enorm Geschichtsträchtig und geht bis ins 11. Jahrhundert zurück und wer da mal die Details kennt, weiss dass man auf unsere Herkunft und Vergangenheit sehr wohl etwas Stolz sein darf !

Problematisch wird es nur, wenn man sich so weit darein steigert, dass man glaubt besser zu sein als andere. Die Amis haben z.b. einen übertriebenen Patriotismus und sind ja der Meinung, dass das Leben eines Amerikaners mehr wert sei als das eines Afrikaners, Asiaten oder sonstwem. Mensch bleibt Mensch sage ich da nur !


----------



## Roennie (21. November 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Patriotismus ist nichts negatives nur in Deutschland haben wir das Problem, dass Patriotismus immer direkt mit Nationalismus gleichgesetzt wird, weil nach dem 2.WK die Deutschen einer "Gehirnwäsche" unterzogen wurden und seitdem in alles was auch nur annähernd mit Nationalsozialismus zu tun haben könnte als "Rechts" abgestempelt. Flagge zeigen dürfen wir nur bei Spielen der Nationalmannschaft. Ich warte eigentlich nur noch darauf dass einer ruft "Nazis haben Brot gegessen also ist jeder, der heute ein Brot isst auch ein Nazi" !
> 
> Ich meine, stellt euch vor ihr baut irgendwas z.b. ne Hütte und ihr macht es ganz alleine. Dann seid ihr fertig und seht euer vollendetes Werk. Klopft man sich da nicht selbst auf die Schulter und sagt sich innerlich stolz "Hast du gut gemacht" ?
> 
> ...




Mensch bleibt mensch, endlich stimmen wir in etwas mal überein ^^.

Ich halte patriotismus für mich selbst für recht sinnlos, ich seh es nicht ein auf ein benanntes stück erde stolz zu sein. Im endeffekt bleibt es zufall wo man geboren wir und an dem was das land vor einem erreich hat, hat man keinen einfluss. Also: selbst was erreichen und stolz auf sich selbst sein.

Ist natürlich nur mein standpunkt und ich möchte damit niemanden beleidigen.


----------



## Hubautz (21. November 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Patriotismus ist nichts anderes, nur dass man quasi stolz darauf ist was das Land als Nation bisher geschafft hat. Und wir deutschen können denke ich stolz sein auf das was wir geschafft haben.
> Wer sich mal etwas mit der deutschen Geschichte befasst wird feststellen, dass es deutsche nicht erst seit Adolf Hitler gibt. Unser Land ist enorm Geschichtsträchtig und geht bis ins 11. Jahrhundert zurück und wer da mal die Details kennt, weiss dass man auf unsere Herkunft und Vergangenheit sehr wohl etwas Stolz sein darf !



Inwiefern?
Du lehnst dich da aber arg aus dem Fenster. 

Da möchte ich in aller Bescheidenheit um ein paar Beispiele bitten. 

Und zwar solche, die sich von denen anderer Nationen unterscheiden. (Also bitte keine Goethes und Schillers anführen, sonst kontere ich mit Voltaire und Shakespeare.)

Abgesehen davon kann ich doch nicht stolz auf etwas sein, was Leute vor 900 Jahren gemacht haben. Stolz kann ich auf eigene Leistungen sein.


----------



## Roennie (21. November 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Inwiefern?
> Du lehnst dich da aber arg aus dem Fenster.
> 
> Da möchte ich in aller Bescheidenheit um ein paar Beispiele bitten.
> ...



/sign


----------



## Haxxler (21. November 2008)

Och, ich finde man kann schon stolz auf etwas sein, dass z.b. schon fast 1000 Jahre her ist. Wenn es etwas war, dass den Weg für etwas bedeutendes geebnet hat. Und ich finde man kann schon stolz auf Deutschland sein was Erfindungen, Kunst etc. in den vergangenen Jahrhunderten angeht. Naja hat aber eigentlich nix mehr mit dem Thema zutun also back to Topic ^^


----------



## Hollower (21. November 2008)

Roennie schrieb:


> Mensch bleibt mensch, endlich stimmen wir in etwas mal überein ^^.
> 
> Ich halte patriotismus für mich selbst für recht sinnlos, ich seh es nicht ein auf ein benanntes stück erde stolz zu sein. Im endeffekt bleibt es zufall wo man geboren wir und an dem was das land vor einem erreich hat, hat man keinen einfluss. Also: selbst was erreichen und stolz auf sich selbst sein.
> 
> Ist natürlich nur mein standpunkt und ich möchte damit niemanden beleidigen.


Ach Du Scheiße kannst Du labern.

Du hast in der Tat Recht, ganz genau genommen ist Partiotismus recht sinnlos. Genauso wie leben. Am Ende sterben wir ja doch alle und "das Leben an und für sich vorantreiben"? Zieht nicht. Kann Dir ja egal sein! Du bist ja irgendwann tot. Soviel zu dem "Sinn" von diversen Dingen.

Dann die Sache mit der Erde: Deutschland ist doch mehr als ein benanntes Stück Erde! Deutschland ist unsere Heimat, das Land in dem wir leben und groß geworden sind mit all seiner Kultur, seinen Sehenwürdigkeiten, seinen Denkmälern und seinen Geschichten, Geschichten von Niederlagen, von Erfolgen, traurige Geschichten und großartige Erinnerungen, wissenschaftliche Erungenschaften und einem weitestgehend respektablen sozialen System. Ein Stück benanntes Erde *tz*

Zufall ist es zudem nicht wo Du geboren wirst. Du wirst dort geboren wo Deine Eltern ansässig sind. Wenn Deine Mutter sich während Deiner Geburt in Deutschland befindet wirst Du nicht irgendwo auf dem Mars auftauchen (mal ganz weit ausgeholt und stark überzogen), einzige an dem, was dem Land vor Deiner Geburt wiederfahren ist kannst Du im nachhinein nichts mehr ändern. Aber Du kannst versuchen es nachträglich zu verbessern.

Solange niemand zu den üblichen verdächtigen Hartz IV Empfängern gehört, welche schon früh Morgens um 6 Uhr pünktlich Tag für Tag, 365 Tage im Jahr ihre Schicht am Kiosk antreten, bewaffnet mit einer Bild, Kippen und fünfundzwanzig Bier darf man auch ruhig mal stolz erwähnen, was sein Land schon alles erreicht hat.


----------



## Astiria (21. November 2008)

natürlich allgemeine Wehrpflicht... 

ich bin ein Mädel, mich gehts ja eh nix an PP

Nein im Ernst, da lernen die Kerle wenigstens Respekt!

Astiria


----------



## Hollower (21. November 2008)

Astiria schrieb:


> natürlich allgemeine Wehrpflicht...
> 
> ich bin ein Mädel, mich gehts ja eh nix an PP
> 
> ...


Klasse Einstellung für eine 23 jährige. Super. Erst einmal, wie gehst Du bitte an Männer ran? Was für einen Respekt sollen wir Männer denn lernen? Vielleicht umgibst Du Dich ja mit den falschen Kerlen die Dich von oben herab behandeln, zum anderen aber Frage ich mich wie Du allgemein zu der Annahme kommst irgendjemand müsste überhaupt vor Frauen "im allgemeinen" Respekt haben. Werden Männer respektvoller behandelt? Nein!

Zudem wollten Frauen doch immer gleichberechtigung. Da gab es ja vor geraumer Zeit diesen Fall: Frau geht vor Gericht, weil sie nicht zum Bund darf, Männer aber müssen. Was passiert? Frauen *dürfen*, Männer *müssen*. Super Gleichberechtigung! Hey, es ist okay uns neun Monate unseres Lebens zu klauen für teilweise nichts, nichts und wieder nichts. Wenn Frauen doch immer so sehr für Gleichberechtigung sind, dann setzt Euch doch mal dafür ein das *Männer auch dürfen aber nicht müssen*, so wie die *Frauen*.

Eigentlich geht es ja gar nicht um Gleichberechtigung dabei für die Frau, es geht wie achso oft um das Prinzip. Wenn eine Frau zum Bund geht, dann doch sowieso nur um gegen den Schwarm zu schwimmen und sich selber zu beweisen das sie in einer Hierachie von Männern bestehen kann. Weil sie denkt sie würde nicht akzeptiert weil sie weiblich ist. Was aber nur der Bullshit in ihrem Kopf ist. Denn vernünftige Männer akzeptieren sie als Frau, auch beim Bund und bewerten sie nach dem *was sie leistet, nicht was sie zwischen ihren Beinen hat*.


----------



## Naarg (21. November 2008)

Astiria schrieb:


> natürlich allgemeine Wehrpflicht...
> 
> ich bin ein Mädel, mich gehts ja eh nix an PP
> 
> ...


das ist purer Sexismus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. November 2008)

Astiria schrieb:


> Nein im Ernst, da lernen die Kerle wenigstens Respekt!



Um wirkliche "Respekt" zu lernen ist es dann sowieso schon zu spät... wer es in jungen jahren nicht lernt, der wird es nie lernen... oder anders gesagt: 
Als Arschloch erzogen, als Arschloch gestorben...


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (21. November 2008)

> Ach Du Scheiße kannst Du labern. Bla Blubb fullquote
> Zufall ist es zudem nicht wo Du geboren wirst. Du wirst dort geboren wo Deine Eltern ansässig sind. Wenn Deine Mutter sich während Deiner Geburt in Deutschland befindet wirst Du nicht irgendwo auf dem Mars auftauchen (mal ganz weit ausgeholt und stark überzogen), einzige an dem, was dem Land vor Deiner Geburt wiederfahren ist kannst Du im nachhinein nichts mehr ändern. Aber Du kannst versuchen es nachträglich zu verbessern.



Klar, vor meiner Geburt such ich mir schnell meine Eltern aus und schau beim lustigen´Spernarennen zu..
Wer hier Mist erzählt, das bist du, denn ob du als Junge in der Dritten Welt geboren wirst, oder in einem der Wohlhabenden Länder, kann man sich leider nicht aussuchen..
Das beste daraus zu machen heißt für ein Straßenkind in irgendeine beliebigen Land, was du andauernd in den Nachrichten siehst (Was dir warscheinlich sowieso egal ist..<,<) möglichst lange zu überleben und nicht am Hungertod sterben, Hallo? Was willst du da denn noch drauß machen ..
Hier bei uns hat man Aufstiegschancen, da nicht. Und das funktioniert auch nur solange bis endlich jeder verstanden hat, dass es so, wie es gerade läuft, nicht weitergehen kann..


----------



## Hollower (21. November 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Klar, vor meiner Geburt such ich mir schnell meine Eltern aus und schau beim lustigen´Spernarennen zu..
> Wer hier Mist erzählt, das bist du, denn ob du als Junge in der Dritten Welt geboren wirst, oder in einem der Wohlhabenden Länder, kann man sich leider nicht aussuchen..
> Das beste daraus zu machen heißt für ein Straßenkind in irgendeine beliebigen Land, was du andauernd in den Nachrichten siehst (Was dir warscheinlich sowieso egal ist..<,<) möglichst lange zu überleben und nicht am Hungertod sterben, Hallo? Was willst du da denn noch drauß machen ..
> Hier bei uns hat man Aufstiegschancen, da nicht. Und das funktioniert auch nur solange bis endlich jeder verstanden hat, dass es so, wie es gerade läuft, nicht weitergehen kann..


Es ist trotzdem kein Zufall, der Parameter für den Ort Deiner Geburt ist klar definiert und berechenbar, nämlich der Standpunkt Deiner Mutter zu Deiner Geburt ergo kein Zufall.

Ja, in der Tat. Es ist mir egal. Etwas weiteres was Du nicht nachvollziehen können wirst. Genau wie obigen Punkt. Weil Du nicht auf lernen und diskutieren sondern auf streiten und schwätzen aus bist. Diskutieren und lernen würde Gehirnschmalz kosten, offenbar bist Du schlicht zu faul Deinen zu nutzen.

Das Leben kann hart sein, seit Anbeginn der Zeit ist das so. Auch ein solches Kind kann etwas verbessern, natürlich sind seine Möglichkeiten arg begrenz, umso lobenswerter wird jede Tat welche es ausübt. Einem anderen hungernden Kind die halbe Scheibe Brot abzugeben die es am Tag vielleicht ist wäre vermutlich lobenswerter, als wenn Du oder ich tausend Euro spenden. Aber auch dies ist ein Schritt Weltverbesserung. An fehlender Perspektive sind aber nicht immer die anderen Schuld. Wer nicht bereit ist etwas zu verlieren, der wird es auch nicht auf's Spiel setzen.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (21. November 2008)

> offenbar bist Du schlicht zu faul Deinen zu nutzen.



Du bist ganz schön überheblich..
Ehrlichgesagt glaube ich Diskussionen mit dir ergeben wenig Sinn, man findet an allem etwas zu kritisieren , wenn man es mit der Lupe sucht, und auch wenn du jetzt meinst, ich laufe ohne Perspektive durchs Leben.. Dem ist nicht so.
Davon abgesehen finde ich es toll, dass du die Welt verbessern willst, aber lass mich bitte in ruhe damit.


----------



## Xondor (21. November 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Ich bin ebenfalls dafür und werbe mich auch für eine Offizierslaufbahn bewerben.
> Es ist ja nicht so das du mit der Wehrpflicht gezwungen wirst in den krieg zu gehen. du bekommst lediglich eine militärische grundausbildung mit der du im notfall weißt wie was abläuft. desweiteren haben viele die disziplin die sie dort beigebracht bekommen bitter nötig.
> 
> @razyl. du hast doch die wahl ob du an der waffe dienst oder alte leute badest
> ...




Da wurde wohl jmd bei der Stellung das Gehirn gewaschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja, sie wollen jeden mit Abi überreden bei ihnen einzusteigen mit DEN Berufsaussichten und hohe Bezahlung schon in der Ausbildung zum Offizier. Bei mir war das auch nicht anders...und keine Angst, es ist immer jmd dabei der darauf reinfällt. So Schlimm ist die Wahl dann doch nicht.


----------



## Te-Rax (21. November 2008)

Xondor schrieb:


> Da wurde wohl jmd bei der Stellung das Gehirn gewaschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mit "reinfallen" bzw. "überreden" meinst du doch bestimmt, dass man im Prinzip total überrümpelt wurde, wenn man freiwillig der Bundeswehr beitritt?
Keine Angst, ist eine reine Verständnissfrage. Will nur sichergehen, dass ich deinen text verstanden hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG


----------



## Stancer (21. November 2008)

Also man kann sicher schon stolz auf etwas sein was vor 1000 Jahren war. Denn die Werte, Normen und Traditionen, die uns heute ausmachen, sind damals vor 100ern von Jahren entstanden. Viele Dinge, die uns heute ausmachen finden ihren Ursprung in der Vergangenheit.

Die deutschen sind ein einzigartiges Volk.

Wie gesagt, befasst euch ein wenig mit der deutschen Geschichte und ihr seht, dass es das Deutschland, was wir heute kennen ohne Personen wie Napoleon, Wallenstein oder Friedrich nie gegeben hätte. Es gab natürlich noch viel mehr Persönlichkeiten, die Deutschland ausmachten aber die "Deutschen" sind ja "belannt" für ihre "Pünktlichkeit" und ihre "Genauigkeit" und sowas kommt nicht von ungefähr !!!

Ich bin jedenfalls Stolz darauf ein Deutscher zu sein und wie viele sicher schon vermutet haben bin ich Bundeswehrsoldat, genauer gesagt Zeitsoldat im  Fachdienst.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen z.b. ein Ethiopier zu sein, der jeden Tag um sein täglich Brot kämpfen muss.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. November 2008)

Fakt ist man KANN die Bundeswehr gar nicht abschaffen weil auch der Zivildienstdranhängt und wenn der wegfällt dann können die alten leute in den Krankenhäusern sich direkt die kugel geben weil sich dann kein schwein mehr um sie kümmert.


----------



## Vreen (22. November 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Patriotismus ist nichts anderes, nur dass man quasi stolz darauf ist was das Land als Nation bisher geschafft hat. Und wir deutschen können denke ich stolz sein auf das was wir geschafft haben.



was denn um beispiel?

ich dachte eigentlich immer man könne nur auf sachen stolz sein die man selber geleistet hat,
die umkehrschluß wäre immerhin das manche menschen sich für ihre genetische herkunft zu schämen haben.




Stancer schrieb:


> Ich bin jedenfalls Stolz darauf ein Deutscher zu sein und wie viele sicher schon vermutet haben bin ich Bundeswehrsoldat, genauer gesagt Zeitsoldat im Fachdienst.
> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen z.b. ein Ethiopier zu sein, der jeden Tag um sein täglich Brot kämpfen muss.



edit: ach ja, das beantwortest du ja hier selber, ein super leistung von dir kein ethiopier geworden zu sein.


----------



## Vreen (22. November 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Fakt ist man KANN die Bundeswehr gar nicht abschaffen weil auch der Zivildienstdranhängt und wenn der wegfällt dann können die alten leute in den Krankenhäusern sich direkt die kugel geben weil sich dann kein schwein mehr um sie kümmert.



man könnte natürlich auch anstatt 2 oder 3 völlig unausgebildete zivis einzustellen eine vernünftig gelernten person für das gleiche geld den job geben die die gleiche arbeit schneller und besser erledigt und ausserdem noch von dem gehalt seine familie ernähren kann.


----------



## MoneyGhost (22. November 2008)

Ich bin dafür!

Ohne die ganzen Zivis würde das soziale Hilfssystem komplett zusammenbrechen. Wer fährt dann Essen auf Rädern aus oder hilft in der Altenpflege etc.?

P.S.: Ich war beim Bund, aber das muss jeder selber wissen. Fakt ist: Etwas machen sollte man auf jeden Fall. - die meisten die hier posten hängen eh schon genug ab *wegduck*


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. November 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> man könnte natürlich auch anstatt 2 oder 3 völlig unausgebildete zivis einzustellen eine vernünftig gelernten person für das gleiche geld den job geben die die gleiche arbeit schneller und besser erledigt und ausserdem noch von dem gehalt seine familie ernähren kann.



Ohja! Ganz sicher kann eine Person die Arbeit von DREIEN erledigen... ganz toll wirklich... ich will dich mal sehen wie du nen halbes Altenheim alleine schmeißen willst...


----------



## Vreen (22. November 2008)

2 bis 3 ungelernte 18 jährige zivis die weder therapeutisch noch medizinisch arbeiten dürfen gegen eine gut ausgebildete erfahrene kraft?
frag mal jemanden der sich damit auskennt was besser wäre ;-)


----------



## Hubautz (22. November 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Die deutschen sind ein einzigartiges Volk.



Da hast du völlig Recht. Nur sehen das weltweit die wenigsten Menschen als etwas positives. Zwei Weltkriege in nur knapp 40 Jahren - ja das ist schon schwer zu toppen.


Stancer schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, befasst euch ein wenig mit der deutschen Geschichte und ihr seht, dass es das Deutschland, was wir heute kennen ohne Personen wie Napoleon, Wallenstein oder Friedrich nie gegeben hätte. Es gab natürlich noch viel mehr Persönlichkeiten, die Deutschland ausmachten aber die "Deutschen" sind ja "belannt" für ihre "Pünktlichkeit" und ihre "Genauigkeit" und sowas kommt nicht von ungefähr !!!
> 
> Ich bin jedenfalls Stolz darauf ein Deutscher zu sein und wie viele sicher schon vermutet haben bin ich Bundeswehrsoldat, genauer gesagt Zeitsoldat im  Fachdienst.


Au da hat es ja einer mit der deutschen Geschichte. Dir ist aber schon bewusst, dass man von Deutschland bestenfalls seit etwa 140 Jahren sprechen kann? Genau gesagt, seit dem  Versailler Frieden von 1871. Vorher war das, was man heute Deutschland nennt, ein mehr oder weniger loser Bund von kleinen Fürstentümern, die sich überdies oft genug untereinander bekriegt haben. 
A propos: Würdest du einen Elsässer oder Lothringer als deutsch bezeichnen? 1871 war er einer, 1918 keiner mehr. Nach 1918 war die Ruhr französisch – wenn du zufälligerweise aus Bochum kommst, bist du eigentlich kein richtiger deutscher.
Deutschland – hmm, welche Grenzen hätten wir da denn gerne? 1914? 1918? 1937? 1945? 
Fragen über Fragen.
Selbst wenn man „stolz auf sein Land“ überhaupt gelten lässt, (was ich nicht tue, da ich wie gesagt der Meinung bin, dass man nur auf das stolz sein kann, was man selbst vollbracht oder erreicht hat), so können andere Nationen wesentlich stolzer auf sich sein. England hat mit der Magna Charta die ersten Bürgerrechte entwickelt, Frankreich hat die erste Revolution gegen den Feudalismus, sowie den Code Napoleon, welcher immer noch Grundlage der meisten Gesetzbücher ist entwickelt. Diese Liste ließe sich noch weiterführen.
Ich habe so den vagen Verdacht, dass es bei der Bundeswehr immer noch einmal im Monat „Politische Bildung „ gibt, und dass sich da an dem Inhalt in den letzten 20 Jahren nicht viel verändert hat.

Ach und nebenbei - Napoleon war kein Deutscher, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frigobert (23. November 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> 2 bis 3 ungelernte 18 jährige zivis die weder therapeutisch noch medizinisch arbeiten dürfen gegen eine gut ausgebildete erfahrene kraft?
> frag mal jemanden der sich damit auskennt was besser wäre ;-)



Du bist ein Genie. Du hast es doch tatsächlich erkannt, daß man fürs Bettenmachen, Patienten waschen und Bettpfannen leeren eine gut ausgebildete erfahrene Kraft benötigt. Das erzähle mal jemanden, der sich damit auskennt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (23. November 2008)

Frigobert schrieb:


> Du bist ein Genie. Du hast es doch tatsächlich erkannt, daß man fürs Bettenmachen, Patienten waschen und Bettpfannen leeren eine gut ausgebildete erfahrene Kraft benötigt. Das erzähle mal jemanden, der sich damit auskennt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




freiwillige jahre und azubis für drecksarbeiten gibts natürlich weiterhin, für die leute die sich auch nur im entferntesten dafür interessieren.
für alles andere können mehr leute mit vernünftigen gehalt eingestellt werden.
ich für meinen teil hab im zivildienst nur rumgehangen und es gehasst,
und auch wenns nicht viel geld war was ich bekommen habe, hab ich es nicht verdient,
und ich bin mit sicherheit kein einzelfall gewesen.


----------



## MoneyGhost (23. November 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> für alles andere können mehr leute mit vernünftigen gehalt eingestellt werden.




Deswegen solls ja weiter "günstige" Zivis geben. Es ist kein Geld da. Deshalb ist es für das funktionieren dieser Versorgungssysteme fundamental wichtig, dass es Zivis gibt, die diese "einfachen" Tätigkeiten verrichten auch wenn darunter wleche sind, die nicht 100% ausgelastet sind. Ich habe das auch nie richtig verstanden, bis es mir jemand erklärt hat, der Sozialwirtschaftslehre studiert hat und mir verdeutlicht hat, dass man mit diesen Stammtischparolen á la "für alles andere können mehr leute mit vernünftigen gehalt eingestellt werden." nicht weiter kommt. 

Es gibt mehrere hundertausend freiwillige Helfer...stell dir mal vor, die müssten auf einmal alle "ordenltich" von den Organisationen bezahlt werden. Das könnten die sich gar nicht leisten und die Stellen würden wegfallen. De facto wäre eine schlechtere Versorgung an der Tagesordnung. 

" Drecksarbeiten", wie du es nennst, sind notwendig und für das Versorgungssystem absolut wichtig. Wenn du mit 80 mal in deiner eigenen Pisse liegst, bin ich sicher du wärst froh, wenn jemand zu dir kommt und diese "Drecksarbeit" erledigt. Schaff die Zivis ab und du ersäufst in deinem eigenen Saft, oder du verhungerst vorher, weils auch kein Essen auf Rädern mehr gibt, oder aber, du stirbst unbemerkt in deinem Haus, weil keiner mehr nach dir regelmäßig gucken kommt...na ja


----------



## Vreen (23. November 2008)

MoneyGhost schrieb:


> Deswegen solls ja weiter "günstige" Zivis geben. Es ist kein Geld da. Deshalb ist es für das funktionieren dieser Versorgungssysteme fundamental wichtig, dass es Zivis gibt, die diese "einfachen" Tätigkeiten verrichten auch wenn darunter wleche sind, die nicht 100% ausgelastet sind. Ich habe das auch nie richtig verstanden, bis es mir jemand erklärt hat, der Sozialwirtschaftslehre studiert hat und mir verdeutlicht hat, dass man mit diesen Stammtischparolen á la "für alles andere können mehr leute mit vernünftigen gehalt eingestellt werden." nicht weiter kommt.
> 
> Es gibt mehrere hundertausend freiwillige Helfer...stell dir mal vor, die müssten auf einmal alle "ordenltich" von den Organisationen bezahlt werden. Das könnten die sich gar nicht leisten und die Stellen würden wegfallen. De facto wäre eine schlechtere Versorgung an der Tagesordnung.
> 
> " Drecksarbeiten", wie du es nennst, sind notwendig und für das Versorgungssystem absolut wichtig. Wenn du mit 80 mal in deiner eigenen Pisse liegst, bin ich sicher du wärst froh, wenn jemand zu dir kommt und diese "Drecksarbeit" erledigt. Schaff die Zivis ab und du ersäufst in deinem eigenen Saft, oder du verhungerst vorher, weils auch kein Essen auf Rädern mehr gibt, oder aber, du stirbst unbemerkt in deinem Haus, weil keiner mehr nach dir regelmäßig gucken kommt...na ja




da hab ich noch ne super idee die sowohl noch günstiger ist als zivis und sich auf der anderen seite sich noch mehr leute ruhigen gewissens zurücklehnen können.
sklaven!

ist zwar etwas aus der mode gekommen aber der preis/leistungsfaktor stimmt und die persönliche selbstbestimmung kann auf ein minimum runtergefahren werden,
für deutschland wärs das beste.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. November 2008)

DAS ist wirklich jetzt der beste Post gewesen xD Gegen Wehrdienst/Zivildienst aber FÜR Sklaven... sicher...
Vorallendingen ist nicht nur kein Geld da sondern nichtmal genug Leute für die Versorgung... falls es dir noch nicht aufgefallen ist... es gibt mehr alte und Pflegebedürftige Menschen als junge die freiwillig deren Pflege übernehmen und das wird sich die nächsten Jahrzehnte auch nicht so schnell ändern... weil unsere Gesellschaft immer älter wird und kaum Kinder kriegt, die Alten dafür aber immer älter werden...


----------



## -Therion- (24. November 2008)

Und warum ist das so das immer weniger Kinder geboren werden? Weil den Leuten einfach das Geld fehlt. Damit wären wir wieder beim Ursprungsproblem. 
Aber solange die Leute glauben das "kein Geld da ist" halten sie die Klappe. Und damit wären wir wieder bei einer markanten Eigenschaft der Deutschen.


----------



## Stancer (24. November 2008)

Nun, ihr sagt man kann nur stolz auf etwas sein, was man selber auch gemacht hat. Sagt der Begriff "Wir sind das Volk" etwas ? Ihr dürft euch bei sowas nicht nur auf den Einzelnen beschränken. Ihr seid ein Teil des ganzen, nämlich teil einer Nation und eines Volkes. Einer allein kann nichts ausrichten aber alle zusammen schon und genau das meine ich mit "Stolz"

Zwar gibt es viele verschiedene Meinungen und Streitigkeiten aber in bestimmten Punkten stimmt der Grossteils des deutschen Volkes doch überein und sowas sind Dinge wie Freiheit oder Rechte.


Und zur deutschen Geschichte : Man kann ein "Volk" wohl kaum an seinen Landesgrenzen festlegen. Eine vereinte Nation gab es zwar erst 1871 aber vorher gab es Deutsche ja auch schon. Nur waren es halt viele Fürstentümer, die quasi wie eigene Staaten waren. Trotzdem lebten in diesen Fürstentümern Deutsche. Die Bayern, Sachsen oder Rheinländer gab es schon lange vor 1871 und deren Geschichte geht bis ins Mittelalter zurück und die Bayern z.b. sind heute Teil von Deutschland. Dieses Volk hat Deutschland zu dem gemacht wie wir es heute kennen und heute liegt es an uns wie Deutschland in 20-30 Jahren aussieht.

Dass die deutschen Kriege geführt haben weiss ich auch und dass es die blutigsten in der Geschichte waren ist mir ebenfalls bekannt. Aber die deutschen sind deswegen sicher keine Buhmänner und alle anderen die guten. Seit jeher wurden in Europa Kriege geführt, auch wenn das keine wirkliche Ausrede ist. Ist halt Scheiße gelaufen aber wir haben heute aus dem Fehler gelernt und ein 2. Adolf Hitler wird es niemals wieder an die Regierungsspitze schaffen.

Sogar Österreicher sind dem deutschen Volk zuzuordnen, gehörten sie doch bis 1866 dem deutschen Bund an traten dann aber nach einem Krieg mit Preußen aus.


----------



## Smoleface (24. November 2008)

alle die "nein" geantwortet haben, haben bloss schiss vom Pc getrennt zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (24. November 2008)

> Dass die deutschen Kriege geführt haben weiss ich auch und dass es die blutigsten in der Geschichte waren ist mir ebenfalls bekannt. Aber die deutschen sind deswegen sicher keine Buhmänner und alle anderen die guten.



Doch sie sind deswegen Buhmänner...spiel hier nichts runter was für 6 Millionen Menschen das Ende bedeutete, während 50Millionen deutsche den teuersten Wein auf ihrer Datscha genossen und in Saus und Braus lebten.



> Seit jeher wurden in Europa Kriege geführt, auch wenn das keine wirkliche Ausrede ist. Ist halt Scheiße gelaufen



Verhungerte Menschen, vergewaltigte Frauen, standrechtliche Erschießungen vor den Kindern....Jo....is halt scheiße gelaufen...



> aus dem Fehler gelernt und ein 2. Adolf Hitler wird es niemals wieder an die Regierungsspitze schaffen.



Stimmt, der letzte hatn Schuss gebaut nachdem er zuviel gesoffen hat...

Jungs werdet erwachsen! Die Wehrpflicht ist überholt und der Zivildienst hat schon so manchen Facharbeiter die Familienplanung verhauen. Ich muss für mein Land nichts leisten! Das hat nichts mit stolz zu tun! Für diese Kackbratzen da oben mache ich keinen Finger krumm!

WAS SOLL DAS ÜBERHAUPT? Warum sollte ich an der Waffe ausgebildet werden? Warum soll ich 30km mit nem Rucksack durch die Wallachei renne?

Genau!

Damit die Bundeswehr weiterhin ihren Etat bekommt...das gleiche System wie im Strassenbau! Es werden "heile" Strassen saniert um die Zuschüsse oben zu behalten!

F*CK O*F


----------



## shadow24 (24. November 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> > Doch sie sind deswegen Buhmänner...spiel hier nichts runter was für 6 Millionen Menschen das Ende bedeutete, während 50Millionen deutsche den teuersten Wein auf ihrer Datscha genossen und in Saus und Braus lebten.
> 
> 
> es waren ca.55 Mio die ihr Leben liessen,also erstmal informieren bevor man schreibt...aber was mich viel mehr stört ist diese ewige Verdamnis die wir Deutschen wohl noch in 100 Jahren zu spüren kriegen,obwohl wir(die letzten 2 Generatioenen) rein gar nichts mit dem Krieg zu tun hatten.
> ...


----------



## Independent (24. November 2008)

Ich liebe das ausschlachten von Argumenten.... Das F*ck O*f hat nichts mit dir zu tun,sondern vielmehr mit der Wehrpflicht.

1. Ich weiß wieviel umgekommen sind, ich beziehe mich jedoch nur auf uns deutsche in dem von mir genannten Beispeil.

2. Ich bin mir bewusst wie das mit den vergewaltigten Frauen aussah, meine Oma erleidete öfter das selbe Schicksal unter Russen, hier bezog ich mich jedoch auf die Grausamkeit von Kriegen allgemein. 

3. Die Metzeleien in Afrika rechtfertigen nicht das von mir angesprochene Thema bzw. stehen in keinem Zusammenhang. Auch hier gilt: 

Krieg und Religion=Tod
Militär und Waffen= Tod
Abrüstung = Frieden (Ich gebe zu Wunschtraum, aber immerhin eine gesunde Lebenseinstellung)

4. Ich lebe hier weil es mir hier gefällt und weil ich hier geboren bin. Das hat nichts mit meiner Einstellung zur Politik und zum Militär zu tun. Es gefällt mir hier weil ich mich hier auskenne und ich weiß wieder der Hase läuft. Dazu kommt noch, dass meine gesamte Bekanntschaft gleich um die Ecke wohnt und ich mir da ab und zu Zucker holen kann.

-----------------------------------------------------

So und jetzt erwarte ich nochmal von den Befürwortern eine Stellungnahme warum ich die Wehrpflicht leisten soll. An der Waffe ausgebildet zu sein und 30km mitm Rucksack zu laufen hat nichts mit Danksagung meinerseits bzw. "Dienst weil mir der staat ja schließlich auch soviel gibt" zu tun.

Jeder labert hier um den heißen Brei aber neiemand sagt warum man Wehrpflicht leisten soll und wem das zugute kommt. Zivildienst sollte ebenfalls abgeschafft und lieber mit Fachleuten besetzt werden. Finanziell machbar? Klar! Man schafft die Wehrpflicht ab und buttert die Kohle in die ALtenpflege!

So Long...


----------



## Vreen (24. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> DAS ist wirklich jetzt der beste Post gewesen xD Gegen Wehrdienst/Zivildienst aber FÜR Sklaven... sicher...
> Vorallendingen ist nicht nur kein Geld da sondern nichtmal genug Leute für die Versorgung... falls es dir noch nicht aufgefallen ist... es gibt mehr alte und Pflegebedürftige Menschen als junge die freiwillig deren Pflege übernehmen und das wird sich die nächsten Jahrzehnte auch nicht so schnell ändern... weil unsere Gesellschaft immer älter wird und kaum Kinder kriegt, die Alten dafür aber immer älter werden...



klar ist das was anderes als das sklaventum früher, soweit sind wir uns einig.
aber fakt ist das die herausragenden merkmale in diesem fall die extrem günstigen kosten die durch die arbeiter verursacht werden und die großen vielfalt an einsatzmöglichkeiten.
und da trifft sich das ganze.
abkürzend kann man sagen das der grad an persönlicher selbstbestimmung die eine gesellschaft ihren teilnehmern bietet einen teil des grades an fortschrittlichkeit aussagt die sie innehat.
und sich in eine reihe mit dumpfbacken zu stellen und den fahneneid zu schwören oder im altenheim menschen zu versorgen und seine zeit zu verplempern obwohl man es hasst und schon einen anderen job hätte haben können,
das wirkt für mich wie ein relikt aus dem kommunismus.
für jeden dem das was bringt und der vielleicht eh in diesen bereichen arbeiten will bitte sehr,
aber wir reden hier über einen zwang der mit pseudopatriotischen floskeln gewüzt wird.


----------



## sTereoType (24. November 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> So und jetzt erwarte ich nochmal von den Befürwortern eine Stellungnahme warum ich die Wehrpflicht leisten soll. An der Waffe ausgebildet zu sein und 30km mitm Rucksack zu laufen hat nichts mit Danksagung meinerseits bzw. "Dienst weil mir der staat ja schließlich auch soviel gibt" zu tun.
> 
> Jeder labert hier um den heißen Brei aber neiemand sagt warum man Wehrpflicht leisten soll und wem das zugute kommt. Zivildienst sollte ebenfalls abgeschafft und lieber mit Fachleuten besetzt werden. Finanziell machbar? Klar! Man schafft die Wehrpflicht ab und buttert die Kohle in die ALtenpflege!
> 
> So Long...


du sollst bzw musst keine wehrpflicht leisten, machste halt zivi. beides hat durchaus seinen sinn. 
nehmen wir mal deine aussage das man das geld für eine abgeschaffte whrpflicht lieber in fachleute zur altenpflege stecken sollte. 
für das geld was der staat dann bieten würde will gar keiner arbeiten und voralelm nicht zu den bedingungen. dann schließlich müssen fachleute höher bezahlt werden und dann werden aus 3 zivis halt 1 facharbeiter. egal ob der nun besser ausgebildet ist und die sachen erledigen könnte die sonst drei zivis machen. denkst du wirklich der will die arbeit von drei leuten machen? die arbeitszeiten macht doch keins chwein mit. du kannst dir gerne mald ie reportagen von n24 oder fos/stern tv angucken wie es in einem altenheim ohne zivis zu geht. da wird die zigarette mal eben auf der oma ausgedrückt weil sie ja alzheimer hat und das eh gleich vergisst( natürlich krassestes beispiel). krankenhöäuser kämpfen zur zeit stark ums überleben weil kaum noch geld da ist und da willst du das man anstatt von billigen zivis teure fachleute einstellt? du bist doch nächstes jahr wahrscheinlich einer der ersten der rumheult das die krankenkassenbeiträge steigen.


----------



## shadow24 (24. November 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> Ich liebe das ausschlachten von Argumenten.... Das F*ck O*f hat nichts mit dir zu tun,sondern vielmehr mit der Wehrpflicht.
> 
> 1. Ich weiß wieviel umgekommen sind, ich beziehe mich jedoch nur auf uns deutsche in dem von mir genannten Beispeil.
> 
> ...


zu 1)ok,nur auf uns deutsche bezogen 6 Mios
zu 2+3) du hast doch das schreckliche Beispiel mit Vergewaltigung und verhungerte Menschen gebracht.ich hab mich auch über das Zitat "is halt scheisse gelaufen" geärgert,aber dafür hast du das falsche Argument geliefert 
zu 4)ok,das mit dem Zucker kann ich verstehen...

ehrlich gesagt bin ich eher gegen Wehrpflicht,weil in einem immer weiter zusammenrückenden Europa ist kein Platz für Wehrpflicht und Nationalstolz...wir sind ein Volk.ja,wir sind alle Europäer...
 wen sollen unsere Wehrpflichtigen abschrecken?wer soll uns angreifen?wenn wir keine Armee hätten kommt dann Thailand und erklärt uns den Krieg und besetzt Deutschland?in einem geeinigten Europa muss es ein Berufsheer geben,die die internationalen Dinge durchsetzt die für Frieden wichtig sind,sprich Terroristen, religiöse Fanatiker und ähnliche stoppen....Spezialisten,statt Anfänger.wir brauchen eine Berufsarmee
als unsere Brüder östlich der Elbe noch unsere Feindbilder waren hatte der Wehrdienst noch einen Sinn,weil jeder einzelne Soldat in der Abschreckung z#hlte...1500 Panzer beim Warschauer Pakt gegen 1200 Panzer der Nato...10 Mio Soldaten der Nato gegen 8 Mio des Warschauer Paktes...
da war der Wehrdienst von den Deutschen begründet und sogar gefordert von den westlichen Mächten...heute ist er meiner Meinung nach sinnlos geworden,aber die Frahge bleibt wieviel Arbeitsplätze und Kosten eine völlige Umstrukturierung kosten würde...


----------



## Vreen (24. November 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Nun, ihr sagt man kann nur stolz auf etwas sein, was man selber auch gemacht hat. Sagt der Begriff "Wir sind das Volk" etwas ? Ihr dürft euch bei sowas nicht nur auf den Einzelnen beschränken. Ihr seid ein Teil des ganzen, nämlich teil einer Nation und eines Volkes. Einer allein kann nichts ausrichten aber alle zusammen schon und genau das meine ich mit "Stolz"
> 
> Zwar gibt es viele verschiedene Meinungen und Streitigkeiten aber in bestimmten Punkten stimmt der Grossteils des deutschen Volkes doch überein und sowas sind Dinge wie Freiheit oder Rechte.
> 
> ...




das ist kompletter unsinn,
ein kollektives "genetisches" bewusstsein existiert nicht (zum glück),
es existieren nur jede menge menschen die irgendwas brauchen auf das sie stolz sein können.

und zum thema deutsche an sich:

klar kann man die geschichte deutschlands weiterverfolgen,
zumindest wenn du definieren würdest was und vor allem wann du von deutschland redest.
um das 6 jahrhundert herum kamen jede menge slawen die homestiziert wurden, also ehemalige bewohner russlands, der ukraine, polen, bulgarien, serbien etc die sich untergemischt haben.
nach der zeit des zerfalls des römischen reichs bzw der gründung des römisch germanischen reichs sind auch jede menge römer bzw italiener dazu gekommen.
du hattest keltoromanen, germanischen Semnonen, Langobarden und Burgundern die zum teil aus heute deutschen grenzgebieten kamen und teilweise eher dem heutigen frankreich zuzuordnen sind.
Die" Germanen gibt es meines Wissens auch nicht, da fallen dutzende von bekannten Volksgruppen drunter, es ist halt nur ein üblicher Oberbegriff.
Also bloß mal für Bayern weiß ich, daß die Bajuwaren auch slawische Wurzeln haben, es gab hier aber auch Römer, Kelten und überhaupt ist gerade durch Bayern alles mal durchgekommen, also sicher auch Franken, Alemannen und sogar skandinavier.
dieses thema kann man nioch lange fortsetzen aber fakt ist, es gibt kaum einen ort auf der welt wo mehr völkervermischung stattgefunden hat wie in dem was du "deutschland" nennst.
der eigentliche begriff deutschland kam durch das 1866 gegrundete militärbündnis norddeutscher bund der ein monarchischer bundesstaat unter preußischer führung war.
von Freiheit und Rechte war bis dahin jedenfalls noch keine rede.

und zum begriff volk,
deutschlandbetreffend wurde dieser begriff der, per definition sowohl zusammenschluss von Menschen auf Grund politischer Aktionen bedeuten kann, als auch für homogenen nationalstaat stehen kann der innerstaatliche Bevölkerungsgruppen ausgegrenzt, erst durch die nazis eingeführt.
vorher gab es diesen ausspruch in der form nicht.
und auch das ist ganz leicht erklärbar,
zur zeit des nationalsozialismus gabs die "zusammenwerfende" propaganda die jedem im volk das gefühl gab eben teil dieses von dir erwähnten systems zu sein,
da man sich so von seinen eigenen interessen und auch der fähigkeit selbstständig zu denken leichter löst und staatliche interessen die in wirklichkeit interessen einzelner, übergreifender und repressiv arbeitender politikern sind mit ehrgefühl und stolz ausführt.
die nazis nannten das gleichschaltung, was anderes sagt auch "Wir" sind das volk _und du nicht_ nicht aus.


----------



## Independent (24. November 2008)

Diese Idee mit der Abschaffung der Wehrpflicht und das reinbuttern der Kohle in die ALtenpflege ist gar nicht mal so verkehrt. 

Wieviel Wehrpflichtige haben wir in Deutschland in Aktion? 

Ok 100.000... So, und für die zahlt Vater Staat die Miete, Sold, laufende Kosten, Kreditzinsen etc.

Ich behaupte einfach mal, dass da ne verdammt hohe Summe zusammen kommt und das man davon locker eben 9-10000 Fachkräfte bzw. Teilzeitkräfte einstellen kann um die alten Leute zu pflegen.

Der Poster zwei über mir.. Ich will nicht nur keine Wehrpflicht leisten, sondern auch keinen Zivildienst. Mein ANtrag auf Freistellung wurde abgelehnt und als ich meine Chef vorhin von meiner nächsten Musterung am Donnerstag erzählte, war er ganz schön verdutzt. 

Cool was der fürn Stress hat...muss er n neues armes Schwein für die Übergangszeit einstellen und nach der Probezeit entlassen..der arme Hund tut mir jetzt schon Leid...YIPPPEE

BTW

Wieso lässt man Leute in einem festen ARbeitsverhältnis nicht einfach in Ruhe und zieht Langszeitarbeitslose? Ist nicht zynisch gemeint, aber ich hätte dann jetzt keinen STress und die Kollegen ohne ARbeit ne Beschäftigung FtW.


----------



## Vreen (24. November 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> Ok 100.000... So, und für die zahlt Vater Staat die Miete, Sold, laufende Kosten, Kreditzinsen etc.



darauf bin ich etwas weiter oben schon eigegangen,
die bundeswehr beschäftigt etwa 300000 menschen, davon sind 7200 im aktiven einsatz.
der rest übt, putzt sich die schuhe ist stolz auf sich.
der bund bekommt etwa 25 milliarden euro zur verfügung,
rechnet man diese summe auf die soldaten die im einsatz sind um kostet jeder aktive soldat im aussendienst 3,472 millionen euro,
davon könnte man einige krankenpfleger im jahr beschäftigen


----------



## Stancer (24. November 2008)

Warum du 30Km marschieren musst ?

Nun, auch wenn ein Krieg in Europa heute sehr unwahrscheinlich ist kann es dennoch passieren.

Glaubst du du kannst dann mit Bus & Bahn zum Schlachtfeld fahren ? Was meinste wie lange in einem offenen Krieg Straßen und Schienen befahrbar sind ? Zerstörung der Infrastruktur ist so ziemlich das erste Ziel in einem Krieg, denn dadurch lähmt man den Gegner.

Tja und dann hockste da und wartest auf nen Taxi ? Da muss dann halt der gute alte "Fußbus" herhalten. Mit 30 Kg Gepäck ist normal, denn in einem scharfen Einsatz, wo man Tage/Wochen draussen ist benötigt man all diese Ausrüstung. Fahr mal ne Woche zum Camping und wiege mal das Zeug was du mitnimmst und ich wette du kommst auf weit mehr als 30Kg.

Dass man bei der Bw so marschieren muss dient einfach nur der Abhärtung. Sprich, wenn es morgen knallt wissen die Leute auch direkt schonmal wie es ist an seine körperlichen Grenzen zu gehen. Das ist eine Erfahrung die viel Wert sein kann, denn je öfter man an sein Limit geht umso besser kann man sich Kräfte einteilen. Man fängt ja auch nicht erst 2 Tage vor Beginn des Einsatzes mit der Waffenausbildung an...


Dass mit 2. WK ist nunmal so gelaufen. Aber 1. kann ich eh nichts mehr ändern und 2. bin ich mir keiner Schuld bewusst. Aber ich kann trotzdem etwas tun und das mache ich, indem ich verhindere, dass so etwas jemals wieder passiert.


----------



## Vreen (24. November 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Dass mit 2. WK ist nunmal so gelaufen. Aber 1. kann ich eh nichts mehr ändern und 2. bin ich mir keiner Schuld bewusst. Aber ich kann trotzdem etwas tun und das mache ich, indem ich verhindere, dass so etwas jemals wieder passiert.



wie selbstreflektiert von dir,
ein ausgeprägter nationalismus war schon immer der beste weg kriege zu verhindern.


----------



## -Therion- (24. November 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Dass man bei der Bw so marschieren muss dient einfach nur der Abhärtung. Sprich, wenn es morgen knallt wissen die Leute auch direkt schonmal wie es ist an seine körperlichen Grenzen zu gehen. Das ist eine Erfahrung die viel Wert sein kann, denn je öfter man an sein Limit geht umso besser kann man sich Kräfte einteilen. Man fängt ja auch nicht erst 2 Tage vor Beginn des Einsatzes mit der Waffenausbildung an...



Dient das Saufen und dumme Befehle geben sowie der Vorschriftenwahnsinn auch der Abhärtung?

Und glaubst du das irgendjemand Bock hat sich von Drohnen oder ferngelenkten Raketen auf dem "Schlachtfeld" abknallen zu lassen? Ich sag nur "Donovan -The Universal Soldier" .

Und solange du dir einreden lässt das du durch Afghanen abschießen den Weltfrieden sicherst wirds auch immer Kriege geben.


----------



## Stancer (24. November 2008)

Mhhh also was hat das Saufen mit der Bundeswehr zu tun ? Ich kenne niemanden, der WÄHREND dem Dienst trinkt. Was man in seiner Freizeit macht bleibt wohl jedem selber überlassen.

Sinnlose Befehle ? Die meisten sind Mannschaften und haben gar nicht die Einblicke bzw Hintergrundwissen warum gerade jetzt der und der Befehl gegeben wird, also wird erstmal drauf rumgemault und als Vorgesetzter hat man wohl kaum die Nerven sich für jeden Befehl rechtfertigen zu müssen oder ? Wenn der Chef in der Firma sagt "Heute arbeitest du mal in Abteilung 12" fragt man doch auch nicht "Wieso?" sondern macht es.

Und kein Bundeswehrsoldat fährt nach Afghanistan um "Afghanen abzuknallen". Wenn ein Soldat in Afghanistan auf einen Afghanen schießt hat das maximal 3 Gründe :

1. Der Soldat wird von dem Afghanen beschossen oder der Afghane greift verbündete oder Schutzbefohlene (UN-Hilfswerk z.b.) an
2. Der Afghane ist steht unmittelbar vor der Ausübung eines Angriffs auf die Bundeswehr, deren Verbündete oder Schutzbefohlene
3. Der Afghane verhält sich so, dass es augenscheinlich den Anschein erweckt er würde sich wie 1. oder 2. verhalten


So und nun darfst raten was wohl zu 99% in Afghanistan vorkommt, dass ein Soldat auf einen Afghanen schießt ! Tip : Es fällt unter Notwehr/Nothilfe

Und ich sag es nochmal : Kämpfen macht den kleinsten Teil der Arbeit der Bundeswehr in Afghanistan aus. Viel größere Anteile haben Wiederaufbau, Ausbildung von Polizeikräften oder Vermittlung zwischen der Regierung und den örtlichen Warlords.


----------



## shadow24 (25. November 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Mhhh also was hat das Saufen mit der Bundeswehr zu tun ? Ich kenne niemanden, der WÄHREND dem Dienst trinkt. Was man in seiner Freizeit macht bleibt wohl jedem selber überlassen.
> 
> Sinnlose Befehle ? Die meisten sind Mannschaften und haben gar nicht die Einblicke bzw Hintergrundwissen warum gerade jetzt der und der Befehl gegeben wird, also wird erstmal drauf rumgemault und als Vorgesetzter hat man wohl kaum die Nerven sich für jeden Befehl rechtfertigen zu müssen oder ? Wenn der Chef in der Firma sagt "Heute arbeitest du mal in Abteilung 12" fragt man doch auch nicht "Wieso?" sondern macht es.


Stancer,was du hier so vehement verteidigst betrifft eigentlich nur die Berufssoldaten und Kampftruppen der Wehrpflichtigen...
wie geschrieben.ich war in einer Kampftruppe,aber schau dich doch mal bei den Grossteil der Wehrpflichtigen um in Nachschubseinheiten,bei der Inst,oder Schreibtischsoldaten...ich hab das in Nachschubeinheiten gesehen,dass da während der Dienstzeit getrunken wurde.und mal im Ernst.die Typen sehen nach der Grundi keine Waffe mehr und die einzige Bewegung hatten die beim wöchentlichen Sport(Fussball in der Halle)...
und in der freien Wirtschaft kriegst du auch genug Kohle damit du "Ja klar Chef" sagst und nicht rummaulst wenn der Dienst mal 10 Min länger dauert.Vergleich nicht normale Berufe und deren Hierarchie mit einem mikroskopisch kleinen Teilabschnitt deines Lebens der sich Wehrpflicht schimpft.
wer ausser McDonald Mitarbeiter muss in seiner Ausbildung Schiffchen auf dem Kopf tragen?wer kriegt im Beruf ein zwischen die Hörner wenn die Schuhe nicht blitzblank geputzt sind?und wer muss sich nochmal umziehen wenn einer aus dem Zug(Truppenteil) ein Pullover anhat,anstatt wie alle anderen ein Hemd(wobei dazu geschrieben werden muss das sich meist die 30 anderen umziehen müssen,anstatt der eine.aus Erziehungszwecken)...
Wenn es die Wehrpflicht nicht geben würde in Deutschland dann hätte die heutzutage wirklich Null Chance das diese eingeführt werden würde.
wofür auch?wir sind im europäischen Staatenbund,wo durchaus Berufsarmeen vertreten sind,die uns im wenig realistischen Fall eines Angriffs verteidigen müssten...
gerade heutzutage im Guerillakrieg gegen Terroristen,welche die Weltordnung bedrohen sind Spezialisten gefragt.schnelle,taktisch geschulte,kleine und wendige Einheiten die vielseitig einsetzbar sind,wie z.B. das KSK.also wer hier allen Ernstes Wehrpflicht als Berufssoldat verteidigt, hat irgendwie die Zeichen der Zeit nicht verstanden...sorry,du magst ein guter Soldat sein,mit ehrenvollen Absichten,aber wenn du dich mal in den Kasernen umschaust und die 9 (!)Monate Wehrpflicht mit objektiven Augen betrachtest,dann wirst auch du feststellen das die Wehrpflicht ein Relikt des kalten Krieges ist und somit längst überflüssig...


----------



## Pauna (25. November 2008)

Natürlich muss es eine wehrplicht geben sonst würde viel zu wenige leute zur armee gehen und ohne armee ist deutschland ein total leichtes opfer in dass man einfach so einmaschieren könnte


----------



## Stancer (25. November 2008)

Sinnloser Beitrag @ Pauna ?


Ich verteidige die Wehrpflicht doch gar nicht. Ich sage sogar, dass eine Berufsarmee sogar sinnvoller wäre ABER ich sage sie ist momentan nicht umsetzbar !!!

Trotzdem ist die Wehrpflicht ein gutes System.

Nochmal zum Thema Alkohol und Bundeswehr :
Mal geschaut, wer sich da jeden Abend die Rübe wegballert ? Das sind meistens.....die Wehrpflichtigen.

Und an alle die meinen Bw ist nur Dummfick etc. : Wer schlau ist und halbwegs mitarbeitet und sich engagiert hat normal nen leichtes Leben. Leider kapieren das einige nicht. Ohne das nun zu verallgemeiner scheint das echt vom Bildungsstand abzuhängen. Die Abiturienten haben recht fix durchschaut wie es bei der Bw läuft und passen sich an. Mit den Hauptschülern hat man dagegen fast immer nur Probleme, die ganzen 9 Monate lang. Wobei das nicht auf alle zutrifft.
Beispiel : Beim verteilen von Diensten können sich die Leute zunächst selber eintragen. Die schlauen gehen her und tragen sich für Dienste während der Woche ein, viel zu tun gibts da eh net ausser schlafen, notebookspielen und essen. Die "dummen" sagen sich "och, die anderen tragen sich ja ein und ich komm um den Dienst herum". Tja und meistens bleiben dann 3-4 Dienst im Monat über und die sind .....am Wochenende. Dann geht der Chef her und schaut, wer noch keinen Dienst hat und trägt die dafür ein und die dummen haben damit nen versautes Wochenende und regen sich wieder auf.

Der Witz : Sie machen es beim nächsten mal keinen Deut besser.


----------



## Vreen (25. November 2008)

Pauna schrieb:


> Natürlich muss es eine wehrplicht geben sonst würde viel zu wenige leute zur armee gehen und ohne armee ist deutschland ein total leichtes opfer in dass man einfach so einmaschieren könnte




hast du lange über diesen beitrag nachgedacht?


----------



## Hubautz (25. November 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Wenn der Chef in der Firma sagt "Heute arbeitest du mal in Abteilung 12" fragt man doch auch nicht "Wieso?" sondern macht es.



Wieso sollte ich nicht fragen? Wieso sollte ich das völlig kommentarlos machen?
Genau das scheint der Unterschied zwischen  unseren Jobs zu sein.


----------



## Stancer (25. November 2008)

Das kommt natürlich auf den Posten an den man gerade in der Firma hat und kommt natürlich auf den Chef an. Also wollte das nu nicht pauschalisieren aber es gibt auch im zivilen Firmen oder Organisiationen die sind von der Organisation und führung der Bw gar nicht mal so unähnlich.


----------



## shadow24 (26. November 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> > Nochmal zum Thema Alkohol und Bundeswehr :
> > Mal geschaut, wer sich da jeden Abend die Rübe wegballert ? Das sind meistens.....die Wehrpflichtigen.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minati (26. November 2008)

Unterscheidet ihr bei diesem Thema auch zwischen Marine, Luftwaffe und Heer? 
Es kommt mir eher so vor, als wenn ihr alle Soldaten über einen Kamm schert.


----------



## shadow24 (27. November 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> Unterscheidet ihr bei diesem Thema auch zwischen Marine, Luftwaffe und Heer?
> Es kommt mir eher so vor, als wenn ihr alle Soldaten über einen Kamm schert.


also eigentlich ist die Unterteilung in die verschiedenen Waffengattungen hier in diesem thread überhaupt nicht relvant,denn es geht um die Frage Wehrpflicht:ja,oder nein...und dazu kann man alle über einen Kamm scheren,denn es geht um die Wehrpflicht an sich und nicht was der einzelne Soldat für Dienste leistet(auch wenn das Thema hier nach 12 Seiten ein bischen dahin tendiert)...


----------



## Solassard (27. November 2008)

Hab nur den ersten Beitrag gelesen.

Also ich war 10 Monate da. Ich finde nicht das es mir geschadet hat, im Gegenteil. Man hat gelernt das es nicht immer so läuft wie man das gerne hätte, dazu Ordnung und bischen Disziplin. Wenn ich mir die heutige Jugend so anschaue muss ich sagen das es den meisten nicht schaden würde.

Von daher...DAFÜR


----------



## Divinavene (27. November 2008)

Solassard schrieb:


> Hab nur den ersten Beitrag gelesen.
> 
> Also ich war 10 Monate da. Ich finde nicht das es mir geschadet hat, im Gegenteil. Man hat gelernt das es nicht immer so läuft wie man das gerne hätte, dazu Ordnung und bischen Disziplin. Wenn ich mir die heutige Jugend so anschaue muss ich sagen das es den meisten nicht schaden würde.
> 
> Von daher...DAFÜR



Danke, genau meine Meinung! Da brauch ich auch nicht wirklich mehr was zu schreiben, denn du hast mir die Worte von der Zunge genommen. ^^

<---- Mädchen! Wollte auch gerne zum Bund gehen, aber auf Grund meiner Krankheiten ging das leider nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe aber schon viel erlebt, was dieses Thema angeht. Wenn ich mir manchmal von Kollegen anhören darf, was die da an Saufwettbewerben gemacht habe, wird mir schlecht. Dafür ist der Bund nicht da! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich habe aber auch schon den Fall erlebt, wo jemand gerne zum Bund wollte, aber bei der Musterung durchgefallen ist. Mein Kollege war sehr traurig, was ich durchaus nach vollziehen kann. 

Meiner Meinung nach ist es auch nicht verkehrt Zivildienst zu machen, aber ich sehe es nur dann als sinnvoll an, wenn man es a) für seinen zukünftigen Beruf gebrauchen kann, oder b) weil man ausgemustert wurde. 

Aber ich denke auch, dass dies ein kompliziertes Thema ist, weil es verdammt viele Meinungen dazu gibt und keine die wirklich richtige ist. ^^


----------



## Ineel (27. November 2008)

Divinavene schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist es auch nicht verkehrt Zivildienst zu machen, aber ich sehe es nur dann als sinnvoll an, wenn man es a) für seinen zukünftigen Beruf gebrauchen kann, oder b) weil man ausgemustert wurde.



Aha und was bringt mir die 9 Monate beim Bund für mein Beruf? Richtig....nämlich gar nix. Zivi ist wenigsten nicht so eine Zeitverschwendung wie Wehrdienst.


----------



## Independent (27. November 2008)

> Also ich war 10 Monate da. Ich finde nicht das es mir geschadet hat, im Gegenteil. Man hat gelernt das es nicht immer so läuft wie man das gerne hätte, dazu Ordnung und bischen Disziplin. Wenn ich mir die heutige Jugend so anschaue muss ich sagen das es den meisten nicht schaden würde.



Das ist doch nicht der Punkt!



> "Dazu Ordnung und ein bisschen Disziplin"



....Ich frage dich, lieber User, willst du hier jeden Ordnung und Disziplin aufbuttern? Ordnung und Disziplin in deinem Sinne, muss nicht auch in meinem Sinne Ordnung und Disziplin sein! 



> "Wenn ich mir die heutige Jugend so anschaue"



PHRASENGEDRESCHE ...mehr nicht!

------------------------------------
Bitte closen...da bringt mit dem Ständer gegen die Wand rennen mehr Sinn!


----------



## Smoke89 (28. November 2008)

uch hab nichts gegen eine Wehrpflicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 liegt aber auch vllt daran weil es mich mit T5 nicht juckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich wäre wenn ich T2 hätte, auch die 9 Monate hingegangen was solls ist doch noch net mal schlecht für leute die evtl keinen Arbeitsplatz gefunden haben


----------



## Falathrim (4. April 2009)

Ich grab den Thread mal aus um eventuell die Diskussion über Bundeswehr, Waffen, Armeen etc. in geordneten Bahnen verlaufen zu lassen.
Meld das mal damit vielleicht die Posts aus dem anderen Thread verschoben werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. April 2009)

brav Falathrim ;D

Ich bin gegen die Wehrpflicht, weil ich des als ein verschenktes jahr ansehe ( jaja Sozialkompetenz und blablabla... )

so kann ich rein rechnerisch ein Jahr früher studieren und damit früher geld machen... und darauf kommt es ja an   xD


----------



## LordofDemons (4. April 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> brav Falathrim ;D
> 
> Ich bin gegen die Wehrpflicht, weil ich des als ein verschenktes jahr ansehe ( jaja Sozialkompetenz und blablabla... )
> 
> so kann ich rein rechnerisch ein Jahr früher studieren und damit früher geld machen... und darauf kommt es ja an   xD


ja so seh ich das auch ^^


----------



## Falathrim (4. April 2009)

Naja warum ich dagegen bin sollte ja halbwegs klar geworden sein in dem Thread.
Ich lass mich nicht zum Töten ausbilden, kann ich moralisch nicht mit mir vereinbaren.


----------



## Ocian (4. April 2009)

Die Wehrpflicht ist ein must have für Deutschland. Nicht wegen den eigezogenen jungen Männern, die dann zum Bund gehen sondern eher wegen den Zivildienstleistenden Menschen, die verweigert haben.

Denn ohne diese Zivildienstleister, rund 70% der eingezogenenen Männer, würde das Sozialsystem in Deutschland zusammenbrechen. Krankenhäuser, Altenheime, Drogenstationen. Alles Institutionen die ohne Zivildienstleistende nicht mehr betrieben werden könnten, da die Kosten für Festangestellten zu hoch sind und es zu wenig Menschen gibt die Ehrenamtlich arbeiten können oder wollen.


----------



## sTereoType (4. April 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Die Wehrpflicht ist ein must have für Deutschland. Nicht wegen den eigezogenen jungen Männern, die dann zum Bund gehen sondern eher wegen den Zivildienstleistenden Menschen, die verweigert haben.
> 
> Denn ohne diese Zivildienstleister, rund 70% der eingezogenenen Männer, würde das Sozialsystem in Deutschland zusammenbrechen. Krankenhäuser, Altenheime, Drogenstationen. Alles Institutionen die ohne Zivildienstleistende nicht mehr betrieben werden könnten, da die Kosten für Festangestellten zu hoch sind und es zu wenig Menschen gibt die Ehrenamtlich arbeiten können oder wollen.


genauso siehts aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


allerdings muss ich in bezug auf falathrim noch sagen, das eine wehrpflicht nichts mit der bundeswehr an sich zu tun hat was soldaten betrifft. soldaten die in den krieg oder auf einsätze geschickt werden sind berufssoldaten die das freiwillig machen. und um das gleich festzumachen, beim psychologischen test wird man unteranderem gefragt ob man auf menschen schießen würde, wenn du eifnach nur ja sagst wirst du nicht eingestellt.


----------



## neo1986 (4. April 2009)

Totales Nein wenn ihr mir meine killerspiele wegnimmt warum soll ich dan fuer ech krieg machen??


----------



## sTereoType (4. April 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Totales Nein wenn ihr mir meine killerspiele wegnimmt warum soll ich dan fuer ech krieg machen??


lies bitte was ich ein post über dir geschrieben hab.


----------



## Lightsaver (4. April 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ja so seh ich das auch ^^



du weißt schon, dass man beim wehrdienst kohle bekommt !?^^
ich mache bald 15 monate wehrdienst, und was da kohle bei rumkommt ist ech nicht schlecht - okay - man hat ne chance auf gratisurlaub in afghanistan, aber wenn du da heile wieder rauskommt, hast du knete, und ne menge lebenserfahrung dazugewonnen...


----------



## Browncoat (4. April 2009)

Lightsaver schrieb:


> du weißt schon, dass man beim wehrdienst kohle bekommt !?^^
> ich mache bald 15 monate wehrdienst, und was da kohle bei rumkommt ist ech nicht schlecht - okay - man hat ne chance auf gratisurlaub in afghanistan, aber wenn du da heile wieder rauskommt, hast du knete, und ne menge lebenserfahrung dazugewonnen...



Dann bist du aber FWDL und kein Wehrdienstleistender mehr.
Das Geld was man bei den 9 Monaten Wehrdienst verdient kann man mit einem Durschnittlichen Lehrlingsgehalt vergleichen.


----------



## Ocian (4. April 2009)

Browncoat schrieb:


> Dann bist du aber FWDL und kein Wehrdienstleistender mehr.
> Das Geld was man bei den 9 Monaten Wehrdienst verdient kann man mit einem Durschnittlichen Lehrlingsgehalt vergleichen.



Und es liegt deutlich unter dem Einkommen eines vollberuflichen Menschens.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. April 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Die Wehrpflicht ist ein must have für Deutschland. Nicht wegen den eigezogenen jungen Männern, die dann zum Bund gehen sondern eher wegen den Zivildienstleistenden Menschen, die verweigert haben.
> 
> Denn ohne diese Zivildienstleister, rund 70% der eingezogenenen Männer, würde das Sozialsystem in Deutschland zusammenbrechen. Krankenhäuser, Altenheime, Drogenstationen. Alles Institutionen die ohne Zivildienstleistende nicht mehr betrieben werden könnten, da die Kosten für Festangestellten zu hoch sind und es zu wenig Menschen gibt die Ehrenamtlich arbeiten können oder wollen.


das ist mir durchaus klar aber es nimmt halt uns halt einfahc mal 9 monate weg

und die kohle die ich in meinem job verdienen würde übersteigt den grundausbildungslohn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Odilion (4. April 2009)

Wer nicht in einem Sozialstaat mit Wehrpflicht oder Zivildienst leben möchte, der kann halt woanders hingehen.
Aber dort wird er dann auch selber nichts erwarten können.

Einige denken halt immer noch sie bräuchten nichts machen und dass es selbstverständlich sei, dass sie Arbeitslosengeld, etc kriegen können.


----------



## Ocian (4. April 2009)

Odilion schrieb:


> Wer nicht in einem Sozialstaat mit Wehrpflicht oder Zivildienst leben möchte, der kann halt woanders hingehen.
> Aber dort wird er dann auch selber nichts erwarten können.



Ich bin ja immer noch stark für eine Änderung diesbezüglich.
Wehrpflicht abschaffen, Zivilpflicht einführen. Die Zivilpflicht zählt aber für Männer und Frauen. Denn bis heute verstehe ich nicht, warum Frauen diesen Dienst nicht ausführen können oder müssen.

Die Gleichberechtigung hat scheinbar ihre Grenzen.


----------



## Thront (6. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> man merkt du steckst total in der materie. wie denkst du würde es aussehen wenn jeder sich um seinen eigenen kram kümmern würde und sein stückchen land will? halt das hatten wir schon udn nannte sich mittelalter wo man für jeden quadratmeter jeden tag aufs neue kämpfte und das innerhalb eines landes.
> wer denkst du verteidigt den frieden wenn nicht die armee? ein frieden ohne eine überlegene fraktion(und ohne krieg) funktioniert nur auf dem papier, in der praxis steht dem die natur des menschen entgegen
> 
> edit: nochmal razyl, wehrpflichtige werden nicht in den krieg geschickt. es geht lediglich darum die schuld gegenüber dem staat abzuleisten
> auch unsere armee ist damit freiwillig.





was einen riesenhaufen unsinn du da schreibst... fantastisch!


ps: "die schuld gegenüber dem staat ableisten" - klasse! den muss ich unbedingt mal auf irgend einer party bringen!


----------



## Konov (6. April 2009)

Lightsaver schrieb:


> [...]aber wenn du da heile wieder rauskommt, hast du knete, und ne menge lebenserfahrung dazugewonnen...



Eine sehr leichtsinnige Lebenseinstellung.... 
mir wäre mein Leben zu wichtig als das so zu sehen, muss ich ehrlich gestehen! 



Ocian schrieb:


> Ich bin ja immer noch stark für eine Änderung diesbezüglich.
> Wehrpflicht abschaffen, Zivilpflicht einführen. Die Zivilpflicht zählt aber für Männer und Frauen. Denn bis heute verstehe ich nicht, warum Frauen diesen Dienst nicht ausführen können oder müssen.
> 
> Die Gleichberechtigung hat scheinbar ihre Grenzen.



Kann ich unterschreiben. Wäre sicherlich die sinnvollste Änderung.


----------



## Davatar (6. April 2009)

Eindeutig dagegen. Ich opfere x Monate meines Lebens für eine absolut sinnlose Sache. Weder besteht eine Gefahr durch Krieg in unseren Ländern hier, noch macht man da irgendwas Sinnvolles. Die einzig sinnvollen Tätigkeiten wie zB Hochwasserschutz könnten auch erledigt werden wenns Berufsmilitär gäbe. Ausserdem sieht man die Motivation der Soldaten ja auch wenn sie zur Wehrpflicht gezwungen werden. Das System ist für ein Dienstleistungsland in Europa einfach total veraltet. Zudem könnte man wenns nur noch das Berufsmilitär gäbe die Leute die das wirklich tun wollen auch dementsprechend besolden, dass man eine vernünftige Truppe zusammen hat. Davon abgesehen fehlt es bei der Wehrpflicht auch an der Gleichberechtigungsfrage. Männer müssen ihren Dienst leisten, aber Frauen nicht. Ich bin der Meinung: für jede Frau, die Dienst leistet sollte ein Mann komplett ausgelöst werden können.


----------



## shadow24 (6. April 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Ich bin ja immer noch stark für eine Änderung diesbezüglich.
> Wehrpflicht abschaffen, Zivilpflicht einführen. Die Zivilpflicht zählt aber für Männer und Frauen. Denn bis heute verstehe ich nicht, warum Frauen diesen Dienst nicht ausführen können oder müssen.
> 
> Die Gleichberechtigung hat scheinbar ihre Grenzen.


da ist was wahres dran...
ich könnte mir nur vorstellen das die Regierung die Frauen "schützen" will,weil sie durch eine mögliche Schwangerschaft mit Mutterschutz und Elternzeit eh schon aus ihrem Beruf herausgerissen werden könnten.dadurch will man vlt eine "Doppelbelastung" vermeiden....ein anderer Grund fällt mir diesbezüglich nicht ein...


----------



## Niranda (6. April 2009)

Wenn diese dummen Politiker und Anhänger ein Problem miteinander/gegeneinander haben sollen die das unter sich austragen - sprich alle in eine Kammer und "Last-Man-Standing" austragen...

Immer muss die Bevölkerung darunter leiden, obwohl sie garnichts dafür kann.
Ich hab kein bock meinen Mann oder Vater oder sonst wehn zu verlieren, die da nich freiwillig hingehen...

Und man sollte nie vergessen:
Im Krieg gelten keine Regeln!

Nira =/

PS:
Und man sollte auch daran denken das Frauen wesentlich schwächer sind, was Nahkampf angeht und klar unterlegen sind (female vs male)
Psychisch würd ich klar das Gegenteil behaupten! ^^


----------



## Scrätcher (6. April 2009)

Eine Frau hat darum geklagt zur Bundeswehr in die kämpfende Truppe zu dürfe. Sie sagte damals "wegen der Gleichberechtigung".

Jetzt dürfen Frauen aber wo ist die Gleichberechtigung bei der WehrPFLICHT?


Sinnig wäre es:

Zivieldienst für alle, alternativ Ersatzdienst bei der Bundeswehr als Wehrpflichtiger. Da diese ja sowieso von der Vaterlandsverteidigung auf moderne Kriesenhilfe umgestellt wurde.

Immerhin sollte man nicht vergessen das Zivildienstleistende unser Sozialsystem stützen. Würden sie alle wegfallen würden die Pflegekosten deutlich ansteigen.


----------



## sTereoType (6. April 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> was einen riesenhaufen unsinn du da schreibst... fantastisch!
> 
> 
> ps: "die schuld gegenüber dem staat ableisten" - klasse! den muss ich unbedingt mal auf irgend einer party bringen!


begründe doch bitte mal warum das schwachsinn ist? warum sollte der staat für seine leistungen dir gegenüber nicht auch etwas erwarten dürfen?
von mir aus kannst dud as auf jeder party bringen, ich bezweifel allerdings das jugendliche mit einem hohen alkoholpegel deinen begründeten ausführungen folgen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (6. April 2009)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Ich wette du bist der Erste der um Arbeitslosen Beihilfe schreit wenn er keinen Job hat.
> Ich wette du freust dich über einen Pfleger wenn du mal Pflege bedürftig wirst, oder wenn du deine Eltern nicht selbst versorgen musst wenn sie alt oder zu krank sind es selbst zu tun.
> Ich wette du freust dich dass es im Krankenhaus Sozialdienstleistende gibt und nicht alles bezahlte Kräfte sind, was dazu führen würde dass deine Krankenkasse den Aufenthalt nicht mehr bezahlt sondern nur noch die Behandlung, und du auf einmal mehrere hundert Euro am Tag zahlen müsstest, oder sofort nach der OP heimgeschickt wirst und daheim privat gepflegt werden musst.
> 
> ...


damit wurde eigentlich schon auf der ersten seite alles gesagt


----------



## Kono (shat) (6. April 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Ich hab kein bock meinen Mann oder Vater oder sonst wehn zu verlieren, die da nich freiwillig hingehen...


natürlich gehen die da freiwillig hin
ein wehrdienstleistener wird nicht ins ausland geschickt. dies kommt erst mit der verpflichtung, und diese ist freiwillig. jeder weiß, das er ins ausland muss, egal wohin. kann durchaus auch nach österreich in die berge gehen, um scharfschützen zu unterstützen, beim nichtstun.
ausland bedeutet nicht gleich afghanistan, irak, kosovo, etc .. und selbst wenn, ist jeder dort freiwillig, niemand wird gezwungen, sich zu verpflichten.


----------



## Natsumee (6. April 2009)

also militär ist eh crap 

gut das ich Italiener und Spanier bin und es da Freiwillig ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (6. April 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also militär ist eh crap
> 
> gut das ich Italiener und Spanier bin und es da Freiwillig ist
> 
> ...


Bist Du Dir da sicher? Ein früherer Klassenkamerad von mir meinte mal er sei Doppelbürger (auch Italiener) und müsse in Italien Wehrdienst leisten gehen wenn er 18 wird, damit er seinen Doppelbürgerstatus behalten kann. Hab den aber ewig nicht mehr gesehn, weiss also nicht ob ers schlussendlich tun musste.


----------



## Lori_ (6. April 2009)

Die meisten müssen heutzutage garnichts machen. Ich bin nun 21 und wurde auch nicht eingezogen.


----------



## Konov (6. April 2009)

Lori_ schrieb:


> Die meisten müssen heutzutage garnichts machen. Ich bin nun 21 und wurde auch nicht eingezogen.



Glaub das is leicht überzogen dargestellt ^^


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

Kann mal wer Wehrpflicht definieren? Ich war selber noch nie dort^^

ist dass die Zeit, die man bei der Militär absolvieren muss? Oder gehört dazu, dass der Staat dich zu jeder Zeit in den Krieg schicken kann? Ist sie obligatorisch heute?


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2009)

Wehrpflicht = Jeder ab 18 ist verpflichtet für 9 Monate Wehrdienst zu leisten oder entsprechendes Äquivalent im Zivilen Bereich oder 6 Jahre Dienst im THW/Katastrophenschutz


----------



## LordofDemons (6. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wehrpflicht = Jeder ab 18 ist verpflichtet für 9 Monate Wehrdienst zu leisten oder entsprechendes Äquivalent im Zivilen Bereich oder 6 Jahre Dienst im THW/Katastrophenschutz


WOOOOT 6 Jahre?? das is ja mal vollgas übertrieben von der Zeit her


----------



## Davatar (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Kann mal wer Wehrpflicht definieren? Ich war selber noch nie dort^^
> 
> ist dass die Zeit, die man bei der Militär absolvieren muss? Oder gehört dazu, dass der Staat dich zu jeder Zeit in den Krieg schicken kann? Ist sie obligatorisch heute?


Dafür müsste man wissen in welchem Land Du lebst, bzw von welchem Land Du nen Pass hast. Solltest Du nen Deutschen Pass haben, siehe Selor.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> WOOOOT 6 Jahre?? das is ja mal vollgas übertrieben von der Zeit her



Pflichtdienst ist aber auch nur jeden letzten Donnerstag und Samstag im Monat, also ingesamt weniger Pflichtdienst als normale Wehrersatzdienstleistende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Pflichtdienst ist aber auch nur jeden letzten Donnerstag und Samstag im Monat, also ingesamt weniger Pflichtdienst als normale Wehrersatzdienstleistende
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ahhhhhhhhh ok das is cool


----------



## Zonalar (6. April 2009)

Ich bin Schweizer. Und nur Schweizer.

Mein Vater is noch halber Amerikaner, aber ich hab Amerika noch nie gesehen oder hab irgendwelchen Kontakt mit dem Land ( ausser durch WoW *g*)


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ahhhhhhhhh ok das is cool



Solange kein Einsatz kommt... joar... ^^ Man muss halt nur dann auch immer raus, wenn's halt benötigt wird und man auch wirklich kommen kann...


----------



## Davatar (6. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich bin Schweizer. Und nur Schweizer.
> 
> Mein Vater is noch halber Amerikaner, aber ich hab Amerika noch nie gesehen oder hab irgendwelchen Kontakt mit dem Land ( ausser durch WoW *g*)


Hier die Wehrpflichtinfos für die Schweizer:


			
				http://www.militaerberatung.unisg.ch/draft schrieb:
			
		

> *Wehrpflichtig sind alle männlichen Schweizer Bürger.* Nach freiwilliger Verpflichtung unterstehen auch die Frauen denselben Pflichten. Die Wehrpflicht umfasst unter anderem:
> 
> die Militärdienstpflicht;
> die Ersatzpflicht für Wehrpflichtige, die keinen Militär- oder Zivildienst leisten;
> ...


Das heisst Du wirst ein Aufgebot zur Aushebung erhalten, das Du dann, sofern Du noch in der Erstausbildung bist noch ein paar Mal verschieben kannst. Früher oder später musst Du aber definitiv zur Aushebung und wirst dann aus Militär- Zivildienst oder komplett untauglich eingestuft. Seit der Armee 2000 braucht die Armee nur noch 50% der Rekruten. Es ist also recht einfach in den Zivildienst zu kommen wenn Du nicht willst. Mehr Infos dazu findest Du hier auf admin.ch
Komplett untauglich zu werden ist hingegen relativ schwer. Wenn Du komplett untauglich bist zahlst Du bis Du 30 Jahre als bist jährlich 3% Deines Lohns, mindestens aber CHF 200.- an die Schweizer Armee. Informationen zum Wehrpflichtersatz findest Du hier auf admin.ch
Du kannst an Stelle der jährlichen Wiederholungskurse auch den gesamten Militärdienst an einem Stück machen. Dann bist Du so genannter "Durchdiener". Danach musst Du nie wieder ins Militär gehen, ausser zur Waffenabgabe mit 30.

Solltest Du ohne rechtzeitiges Verschiebungsgesuch die Aushebung oder die Grundausbilung verpassen kann und wird früher oder später die Militärpolizei vor Deiner Tür stehen und Dich einpacken.

Solltest Du während Deiner Militärzeit einmal das fragliche Vergnügen haben, in den Militärknast geschickt zu werden, werden die dort absolvierten Tage an Deine abzuleistende Militärzeit angehängt. Insofern ist es nicht sonderlich klug ins Militärgefängnis zu kommen. Aber wenn Du ein rational denkender Mensch bist wird Dir das auch nicht einfach so passieren, es sei denn Du machst das mit Absicht.

Ahja und den Tag an dem die Schweizer Armee Dich in den Krieg schickt wirst Du ziemlich sicher nicht erleben. Aufgrund der Neutralität dürften sie nämlich eigentlich nicht mal solche Einsätze wie bei den Piraten in Somalia machen, Kriegerische Handlungen erst recht nicht.


----------



## Thront (6. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> begründe doch bitte mal warum das schwachsinn ist? warum sollte der staat für seine leistungen dir gegenüber nicht auch etwas erwarten dürfen?
> von mir aus kannst dud as auf jeder party bringen, ich bezweifel allerdings das jugendliche mit einem hohen alkoholpegel deinen begründeten ausführungen folgen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




"den leistungen dir gegenüber"... das lasse ich mal so stehen. das man hier im forum immer sofort die leute erkennt die ihre bildung von RTL und N24 geliefert bekommen erschüttert mich.

muss ich für "leistungen mir gegenüber" tatsächlich lernen wie ich menschen effektiv und schnell töte? oder wie ich mich in konflikte einmische die nicht meine sind? muss ich vor somalia mit meinem MG so etwas wie "weltpolizist" spielen? oder in afghanistan saufvideos drehn? oder in der kaserne komatrinken? und das auch noch für geld? sogar garnicht wenig geld... 

ist das die art wie ich "leistungen mir gegenüber" zurückzahle? indem ich noch mehr koste und sowieso nur unsinn mache? 


ich bin gegen jegliche form von zwangsdiensten. ich glaube das man nur freiwillig gute und vollwertige arbeit liefern kann.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2009)

> ich bin gegen jegliche form von zwangsdiensten. ich glaube das man nur freiwillig gute und vollwertige arbeit liefern kann.



Um es mal auszuweiten... der Mensch ist ein Tier das wie alle nur auf Belohnung reagiert... wenn der Mensch nicht müsste, würde er garnichts tun!
Wäre der Mensch nicht gezwungen für sein Geld zu arbeiten würde er es nicht tun, das ist ganz einfach, alles andere ist naives Rosablümchen gewäsch...
Wäre der Mensch nicht gezwungen Zivildienst zu leisten, würde es niemand tun... so einfach ist das...


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wäre der Mensch nicht gezwungen Zivildienst zu leisten, würde es *niemand* tun... so einfach ist das...


es gibt genügend Leute die sowas freiwillig tun.
Und ich gebe Thront recht,er sagt genau das richtige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. April 2009)

Genug? Es fehlen sogar JETZT noch immer Leute dafür... also rede nicht so einen Quatsch... Abgesehen davon gibt es sowas wie "Genügend" Leute für gemeinnützige Arbeit und Hilfe in der Gesellschaft NICHT... aber bitte... wenn du irgendwann alleine in deinem Dreck leben willst, weil es keine Zivildienstleistende gibt die sich um dich kümmern könnten... das ist dein Ding aber ich teile deine Fetische nunmal nicht und ich bin sicher die wenigsten tun dies...
Aber das ist ein großer Fehler der Gesellschaft...

Alles haben wollen aber bloß nicht den faulen und feisten Arsch in die Höhe bewegen um was dafür zu tun und sich dann auch noch darüber beschweren...


----------



## ManicK (6. April 2009)

ja! mein vater war in russland in der armee (bin aussiedler). dagegen ist das hier in deutschland riesen großer kindergarten.

ausserdem gehört es *meiner meinung nach* zum mann-sein.


----------



## Razyl (6. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Genug? Es fehlen sogar JETZT noch immer Leute dafür... also rede nicht so einen Quatsch... Abgesehen davon gibt es sowas wie "Genügend" Leute für gemeinnützige Arbeit und Hilfe in der Gesellschaft NICHT... aber bitte... wenn du irgendwann alleine in deinem Dreck leben willst, weil es keine Zivildienstleistende gibt die sich um dich kümmern könnten... das ist dein Ding aber ich teile deine Fetische nunmal nicht und ich bin sicher die wenigsten tun dies...


Sagen wir es mal so... von dir würde ich mich auch nicht gern helfen lassen.
Und ich kann dir nur sagen wie es hier ist wo ich wohne,hier gibt es eine menge Leute die das FREIWILLIG tun,und das schon seit ein paar Jahren.
Und zudem "die wenigsten tun dies",aus meinen Bekanntenkreis will keiner zur armee bzw. Zivildienst machen,leider werden es einige tun müssen (f*** staat)...

@ManicK
Zum mann-sein? Gut es ist deine Meinung,aber muss ich zur Armee dass ichen mann sein kann? o_O


----------



## Thront (6. April 2009)

ManicK schrieb:


> ja! mein vater war in russland in der armee (bin aussiedler). dagegen ist das hier in deutschland riesen großer kindergarten.
> 
> ausserdem gehört es *meiner meinung nach* zum mann-sein.





na . da muss wohl jemand was kompensieren...


----------



## sTereoType (6. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sagen wir es mal so... von dir würde ich mich auch nicht gern helfen lassen.
> Und ich kann dir nur sagen wie es hier ist wo ich wohne,hier gibt es eine menge Leute die das FREIWILLIG tun,und das schon seit ein paar Jahren.
> Und zudem "die wenigsten tun dies",aus meinen Bekanntenkreis will keiner zur armee bzw. Zivildienst machen,leider werden es einige tun müssen (f*** staat)...


in einer gesellschaft wo der größte bevölkerungsanteil 50+ ist wird es wohl kaum genug leute geben die sich um eben die 50+ leute kümmern.
@thront: ich habe meine 2+ in politikwissenschaften im gymnasium gemacht und das sogar mit kontroversen antworten . was kannst du in diese richtung vorweisen außer ein extrem naives denken?

edit: @ thront: die antwort auf selors quote meinst du doch jetzt nicht wirklich ernst oder? /report

edit2: btw razyl: deine bekannten wollen also weder das eine noch das andere machen, aber es gibt ja genug die es freiwillig tun nicht? ich denke es gibt mehr leute die wie deine bekannten denken als das sie sich jemals freiwillig dazu begeistern alte leute zu baden...


----------



## Stancer (6. April 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> ich bin gegen jegliche form von zwangsdiensten. ich glaube das man nur freiwillig gute und vollwertige arbeit liefern kann.




Dann müsstest du im Wald auf einem Baum oder in einer Höhle leben.

Warum gehst du zur Schule / Bist du hin gegangen ? Freiwillig ?
Schon alleine eine Arbeit kann als Zwang angesehen werden denn würde es alles Umsonst geben müsste man das ja nicht tun. Wer also nicht auf der Straße leben möchte, der MUSS arbeiten.
Genauso kann man alle geltenden Gesetze als "Zwang" betrachten, denn schließlich ordnest du dich ihnen unter. Würdest du nicht auch lieber schneller mit dem Auto in der Stadt fahren aber dieser blöde Zwang hindert dich daran. Man wird ja gezwungen langsamer zu fahren, da man ansonsten bestraft wird.
Man wird auch gezwungen für das Essen was man findet (Supermarkt) zu bezahlen....

Das Leben ist voll von Zwängen und sei mal ehrlich zu dir selbst und stell dir die Frage wann du dich wirklich mal völlig frei entfalten kannst und wann die Welt um dich herum so ist wie du sie gern hättest ?

Aber die meisten Zwänge, denen man Tag für Tag unterliegt nimmt man gar nicht mehr wahr, da sie schon fester Bestandteil unseres Alltags sind.


----------



## Thront (6. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> @thront: ich habe meine 2+ in politikwissenschaften im gymnasium gemacht und das sogar mit kontroversen antworten . was kannst du in diese richtung vorweisen außer ein extrem naives denken?
> 
> edit: @ thront: die antwort auf selors quote meinst du doch jetzt nicht wirklich ernst oder? /report



joa klingt gut! bei mir gabs keine noten- erst als ich abi gemacht hab. aber ich steh sowieso nicht auf diese art der "diskussion". ich gebe dir aber gerne die position der schlauere von uns beiden zu sein.



Selor schrieb:


> Danke, gemeldet wegen beleidigung!




ja das war eine beleidigung. aber ich legitimiere sie nicht indem ich sie als "meinung" verkaufe.



Stancer schrieb:


> Warum gehst du zur Schule / Bist du hin gegangen ? Freiwillig ?



ich war auf einer freien grundschule, dann auf einer reformschule. noten gab es dort keine und das altersübergreifende lernprinzip hat mir spass gemacht. meisstens jedenfalls. talentförderung und das entdecken davon, das man die fähigkeit hat fähigkeiten zu erlangen war prima und hat meine sozialisation geprägt.



Stancer schrieb:


> Schon alleine eine Arbeit kann als Zwang angesehen werden denn würde es alles Umsonst geben müsste man das ja nicht tun. Wer also nicht auf der Straße leben möchte, der MUSS arbeiten.
> Genauso kann man alle geltenden Gesetze als "Zwang" betrachten, denn schließlich ordnest du dich ihnen unter. Würdest du nicht auch lieber schneller mit dem Auto in der Stadt fahren aber dieser blöde Zwang hindert dich daran. Man wird ja gezwungen langsamer zu fahren, da man ansonsten bestraft wird.
> Man wird auch gezwungen für das Essen was man findet (Supermarkt) zu bezahlen....
> 
> ...




natürlich hast du recht mit vielem was du sagst. immer macht einem arbeit auch nicht spass und man ist froh wenn sie um ist. aber ich kann nicht verstehn wie menschen arbeiten wählen die ihnen nicht gefallen. 

das habe ich nicht gemacht, und bin damit sehr glücklich!


----------



## Noxiel (6. April 2009)

Beleidigungen entfernt. 
Ich muß nochmal anmahnen, dass bei einem so kontrovers diskutierten Thema wie der Wehrpflicht auf unnötige Spitzfindigkeiten verzichtet werden sollten. Gezielt eingesetzte Demagogie wird nicht geduldet und entsprechend geahndet.


----------



## Scrätcher (7. April 2009)

ManicK schrieb:


> ja! mein vater war in russland in der armee (bin aussiedler). dagegen ist das hier in deutschland riesen großer kindergarten.
> 
> ausserdem gehört es *meiner meinung nach* zum mann-sein.



Naja... wir sollten vielleicht mal nicht Russland mit Deutschland vergleichen. Russland hat andere Schwerpunkte. Fakt ist z.B. das die Armee dort total vernachlässigt wird. Personal ist nichts Wert, weil mehr davon vorhanden ist wie Material. Und die sitten in Russland sind im allgemeinen rauher als in Deutschland.

Aber was du meinst und falsch ausgedrückt hast ist wohl:

Die Bundeswehr "kann" selbständiger machen! Viele Jugendliche wohnen im "Hotel Mama" und sind es gewohnt alles hinterhergetragen zu bekommen. Damit ist in der Grundausbildung schluß!^^ Dort müssen sie Verantwortung für ihr eigenes Handeln übernehmen und auch mal am Wochenende bleiben. Da lernen sie schnell, dass sie sich halt mal selbst um die ganzen Sachen kümmern müssen, was sonst ihre Mutter macht. Ausserdem wird bei der Bundeswehr ganz schnell klar gemacht: Ein Befehl ist eine Anweisung zu einem bestimmten Verhalten die unverzüglich und mit Anspruch auf Gehorsam ausgeführt wird! Gerade unverzüglich ist interessant, weil viele nach dem Motto leben: Komm ich heut nicht, komm ich morgen! Und gerne diskutieren "Warum soll ich das jetzt tun? Ich würd viel lieber...."

Das KANN passieren, die Kehrseite der Medallie ist das viele in der Wehrpflicht erst das saufen so richtig anfangen, weil es eben die Freiräume zulassen und keiner da ist der auf sie aufpaßt als ob sie noch 12 Jahre alt wären.


----------



## Davatar (7. April 2009)

ManicK schrieb:


> ja! mein vater war in russland in der armee (bin aussiedler). dagegen ist das hier in deutschland riesen großer kindergarten.
> 
> ausserdem gehört es *meiner meinung nach* zum mann-sein.


*hust* das sagt man auch nur so lange bis man mal gezwungen worden ist bei dem tollen Verein mitzumachen. mit "Mann-sein" hat das gar nichts zu tun. Parties und Saufgelage kann ich auch in meiner Freizeit haben, dazu ein Bisschen Sport und nen strengen Arbeitgeber und schon hat man alles, was man im Bund auch hat...ah nein, man hat ja noch ein Privatleben nebenbei. Also punktet das Leben ausserhalb des Militärdienstes mehr. Insofern ist das einzige Argument für den Dienst noch, dass man schiessen lernt...wobei man sich die Frage stellen muss ob man das auch wirklich will bzw ob das überhaupt Sinn macht.
Aber so wie ich das sehe wird hier auf seit mehreren Seiten nur über den Zivildienst diskutiert, den die Armee, bzw der Zivilschutz leistet. Positive Argumente dem Militär gegenüber habe ich (ausser obiges) keines gelesen. Insofern wäre uns wohl allen geholfen wenn man die "Wehrpflicht" in Zivilpflicht mit freiwilliger Wahl zum Militärdienst ändern würde, so wie es bereits jemand anders vorgeschlagen hat. Korrigiert mich, falls ich falsch liegen sollte.


----------



## Moruka (13. Juli 2009)

Von mir aus können die versuchen mich zu zwingen.Viel nutzen werde ich ihnen aber nicht denn ich würde nie eine Waffe gegen einen Menschen richten geschweige den auf ihn zu feuern.Und selbst wenn es ein Terrorist ist ich würde immer mit einem schlechten gewissen leben müssen das ich wohl nicht ertragen könnte.


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Juli 2009)

Moruka schrieb:


> Von mir aus können die versuchen mich zu zwingen.Viel nutzen werde ich ihnen aber nicht denn ich würde nie eine Waffe gegen einen Menschen richten geschweige den auf ihn zu feuern.Und selbst wenn es ein Terrorist ist ich würde immer mit einem schlechten gewissen leben müssen das ich wohl nicht ertragen könnte.


das ist doch ein grund den die bundeswehr akzeptiert, machste halt zivildienst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber vorsicht, du könntest da mit spitzen löffeln auf rentner zeigen xD (spaß muss mal sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> das ist doch ein grund den die bundeswehr akzeptiert, machste halt zivildienst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Haha, mal abgesehen vom Grund der Moral, würden sich wohl 80% der Leute, auch von denen, die zur Bundeswehr gehen, in einer Situation im Graben unter Atellerie- und anderem Sperrfeuer die Boxershorts vollkacken, bis die Suppe aus den Beinen pappt.
Ich würde denke ich zu denen gehören, da bin ich ehrlich. Wenns wummst und knallt und man nur daran denken kann, ob einem gleich die Arme und Beine wegfliegen während man sieht, wie ein anderer die Fetzen seines Armes aufsammelt ... das ist nicht schön.
Zumal viele vergessen zu scheinen, dass Krieg noch lange nicht so "schön" aussieht, wie in FarCry, Counterstrike oder Call Of Duty.

Es ist was vollkommen anderes, wenn man Blut, Hautfetzen und Gehirn "live und in Farbe" MIT Geruch erlebt.
Ich sag viel Spass zu denen, die sich freiwillig in sowas reinschicken lassen würden. Kackt Euch schön die Hose voll.


Ich will damit jetzt nicht sagen, dass die Bundeswehr in den nächsten Großen Krieg zieht, bzw. in absehbarer Zeit in heftige Kämpfe verwickelt wird ... aber wer weiß, wann das nächste mal ein Diktator gedenkt, durchdrehen zu müssen.


----------



## Natar (13. Juli 2009)

hm, ich bin schweizer und muss sagen, auch bei uns stehe ich voll und ganz hinter der wehrdienstpflicht

hab nun auch knapp 1.5 jahre hinter mir (ein halbes jahr davon im kosovo) und vermisse die zeit schon ein wenig


----------



## Redryujin (13. Juli 2009)

ich bin gegen die Wehrpflicht. Man sollte niemanden zu etwas zwingen, aber hier in Deutschland ist es mit der Wehrpflicht nicht so schlimm wie in anderen Ländern.

In anderen Ländern ist es deutlich schlimmer wo es auch mehrere Jahre gehen kann. Ich bin froh das ich abgemustert wurde und mich damit nicht mehr beschäftigten muss. Hätte sowieso den Kriegsdienst verweigert und Zivildienst gemacht.


----------



## Natar (13. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Haha, mal abgesehen vom Grund der Moral, würden sich wohl 80% der Leute, auch von denen, die zur Bundeswehr gehen, in einer Situation im Graben unter Atellerie- und anderem Sperrfeuer die Boxershorts vollkacken, bis die Suppe aus den Beinen pappt.



hm, kürzlich 2nd ww film geschaut?

ich denke die kriegsführung hat sich doch massiv verändert. klar werden noch immer in jeder armee artillerieformationen geführt, dennoch sind grosse "standschlachten" geschichte.

rein, bumm, raus, kriege werden durch die luft und durch kdo-truppen gewonnen.
was natürlich nichts daran ändert dass die armee für viele leute paintball für fortgeschrittene bedeutet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. Juli 2009)

Ich bin gegen die Wehrpflicht. Deutschland stellt keine Wehrdienstleistenden für Auslandskampfeinsätze. Dort kommen nur Soldaten hin, die diesen Beruf ausüben. Somit sehe ich keinen Sinn, "zuhause" Menschen auf Krieg vorzubereiten. Die Wehrpflicht stehlt uns 1 ganzes Jahr Lebenszeit, bevor wir z.B. anfangen können zu studieren.
Ich habe das bei meinem Bruder sehen können. Mädchen bzw. junge Frauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 studieren und sind mitten drin, haben eine Wohnung oder sind in einer Wg was weiß Ich und er hat seinen Zivi hinter sich und muss jetzt noch bis Oktober warten bis er anfangen kann zu studieren. Das ist keine Gleichberechtigung. Wer hier sagt, dass Frauen es ja auch viel schwieriger hätten, weil sie Kinder bekämen (gern genommenes Argument), dem kann ich nur sagen, dass ein Kind zu bekommen freiwillig ist. Natürlich wäre es fatal wenn alle Frauen in unserem Land darauf verzichten würden^^, dennoch ist es freiwillig und uns wird unfreiwillig ein Jahr genommen. Ich jedenfalls sehe das nicht ein und Ich werde weder Kriegsdienst noch Zivildienst machen.

Schon bemerkenswert ist btw. dass alle Leute, die die Bundeswehr zu ihrem Beruf machen für die Wehrpflicht sind. Wenn ich jetzt z.B. Fußball spielen würde, würde ich auch nicht alle Menschen zwingen an Schulen nur Fußball zu spielen. Was man für sich als richtig erachtet muss man nicht allen anderen aufzwingen wollen.


----------



## Windelwilli (13. Juli 2009)

Ich persönlich habe mich anstelle des Grundwehrdienstes für 7 Jahre der Freiwilligen Feuerwehr verpflichtet. Das war 1995. Heute bin ich Stadtjugendwart, Zugführer und stellv. Wehrführer. War beim Oder- und Elbhochwasser dabei und hab etliche Personen aus brennenden Häusern oder verunfallten Autos gezogen. Hab's nie bereut und bestimmt mehr für die Gesellschaft getan als ich es in der Bundeswehr je hätte tun können.


----------



## Caveman1979 (13. Juli 2009)

Wehrpflicht sollte sein!
Ob ihr den Dienst an der Waffe oder den Zivieldienst wählt ist euch überlassen.
Aber eins ist ganz Klar in der zeit werdet ihr auf das restliche Leben gut Vorbereitet.

Jetzt werden wieder einge schreiben was hat der Dienst an der waffe mit dem restlichen leben zutun?
Ganz einfach es zählen nicht nur die dicken waffen zur bundeswehr,was die Zeit so auszeichnet ist zulernen:

1. Diszilpin
2.Gehorsam
3.Selbstständigkeit (nicht zuverwechseln mit Egoismus)
4.Ausloten der Grenzen

Den eins ist mal Sicher was der heutigen Jugend fehlt sind genau die Dinge.
Es ist kein wie mansche es nennen sinnloses befolgen von Befehlen (also Hirnlos) du hast immer das Recht eine Frage zustellen oder einen anderen Ausweg aufzuweisen.Das Befolgen wird dir im Leben immer nachrennen ob als Chef oder Unteroffi.


----------



## Gauloises24 (13. Juli 2009)

Ich finds richtig und gut sich sozial zu engagieren. Da ich die Bundeswehr weitestgehend als sinnlos erachte leiste ich aber dennoch meinen Zivildienst und tu was für die Gesellschaft, anstatt mich auf dem Papier zum Krüppel zu lügen (T5) und dann nach der Schule erstmal ein Jahr nichts machen...haben einige die ich kenne so gemacht, liest sich aber nicht zu letzt im Lebenslauf extrem schlecht...vom sozialen Aspekt mal abgesehn.


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. Juli 2009)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Wehrpflicht sollte sein!
> Ob ihr den Dienst an der Waffe oder den Zivieldienst wählt ist euch überlassen.
> Aber eins ist ganz Klar in der zeit werdet ihr auf das restliche Leben gut Vorbereitet.
> 
> ...



Woher nimmst du dir das Recht so etwas über mich zu sagen? Du schliesst dabei von Leuten die du kennst oder Erfahrungen die du gemacht hast zu allen Menschen. Das ist nicht richtig. Wenn Jugendliche undiszipliniert sind dann sollen die Eltern sie in ein Heim schicken oder sich sonst wie drum kümmern. Das ist kein Grund Alle Menschen zu bestrafen. Unser System verzeiht Schwächen nicht einfach. Wenn jemand ein Problem mit Authoritäten oder sonst wie Probleme hat, bleibt ihm keine sehr große Chance auf eine gute Ausbildung/Studium.


----------



## squirrel (13. Juli 2009)

100% zustimm --> Caveman1979


----------



## Scrätcher (13. Juli 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Woher nimmst du dir das Recht so etwas über mich zu sagen?



Er hat nicht mit dem Finger auf DICH gezeigt sondern gesagt, dass es der überwiegenden Anzahl der Jugendlichen fehlt.

Wobei das über die Bundeswehr zu "lernen" schon eher eine "Zwangmaßnahme" wäre. Besser wäre es sie wieder zu motivieren. Das könnte man z.B. durch Zukunftsperspektiven machen. Wenn sie manche nicht schon mit der Gewissheit Leben würden: "Schule -> Hartz4 ->?".

Des weiteren sollte man sich mal überlegen warum Petitionen eingereicht werden von wem sie kommen und wie Demokratie funktioniert. Die Politik sollte sich mal wieder mit den Themen etwas genauer beschäftigten, über die sie dann Gesetze beschließt! Ja, es gab "früher" mal Politiker die sich auch Jugendliche zum Vorbild nahmen. Ich denke nicht, dass sie heutzutage noch großartig in einer Vorbildsliste auftauchen.

Soziale Marktwirtschaft ist gut und schön. Leider erzieht sie immer mehr zum Egoismus. "Der Kunde ist König!...........................solange er Geld hat!" Das soziale muß wieder stärker hergestellt werden. 

Bei der Bundeswehr "kann" ein Jugendlicher zwar Gehorsam, Disziplin usw lernen, es muß aber nicht sein. Die jüngsten Dienstgrade kommen ja auch aus den Jugendlichen und letztlich kommt es doch immer darauf an wie stark sich ein Vorgesetzter mit dieser Materie befasst. Gut war z.B. "die Jägerfibel" die aber aus den Reihen der zentralen Dienstvorschriften gestrichen wurde. Kommt ein Wehrpflichtiger in eine Einheit die nur Arbeitsbeschaffungsmaßnahmen für ihre Jugendlichen betreibt, so kann eher der Frust als die Diszplin steigen. Gehorcht wird dann nur aus Angst vor Strafen. Was weder Ziel der Sache war noch produktiv ist. 

Aber es gibt genau ein Mittel mit dem die Jugendlichen momentan ihr Leben etwas mitbestimmen können ganz gleich ob sie nen Beruf haben oder nicht:

GEHT WÄHLEN!

Dieses "Urrecht" der Demokratie wurde uns zur Verfügung gestellt und ich glaube es war noch nie so wichtig wie heute! Wer aus Protest nicht wählt ist selber Schuld! Das interessiert die Partei nicht, die ihr nicht mögt. Sie interessiert nur, ob sie viele Stimmen hat. Und wenn 50 % der Deutschen nicht wählen geht und 30 % diese Partei dann doch wählt, seid ihr dieser Partei doch weiterhin egal! Und so sieht es anscheinend auch mit der "Stimme des Volkes" zur Zeit aus. Wer am meisten Stimmen hat, der setzt sich auch mal über eine öffentliche Empörung drüber weg! "Wir wurden ja nicht umsonst von der Mehrheit gewählt!".

Es wird Zeit, die Richtung neu auszulegen und jeden "abzustrafen" der seine Position als Volksvertreter nicht mehr zur Vertretung des Volkes wahr nimmt. 

Und anhand der nächsten Wahl sehen wir dann, ob die Jugendlichen (die Wahlberechtigten natürlich) ihr Leben selbst in die Hand nehmen wollen oder nicht!


Und in einer funktionierenden Demokratie, in der die Bevölkerung mit den Maßnahmen der Regierung zufrieden ist, sollte sich die Frage erst garnicht stellen ob man Wehrpflicht/Zivildienst abschaffen soll. Da alle an einem Strang ziehen und sich als wertvolles Rädchen im System fühlen. 

Ja das ist dann was anderes wie perspektivlose Menschen mit Zwang in Strukturen zu drücken die sie Grundsätzlich ablehnen!


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. Juli 2009)

Er hat nicht die überwiegende Anzahl gemeint sondern alle. Aus diesem Grund habe ich ihn zitiert damit man es nochmal schön nachlesen kann. Für dich zitiere ich es gern nochmal:



Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Den eins ist mal Sicher was *der heutigen Jugend* fehlt sind genau die Dinge.


----------



## Scrätcher (13. Juli 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Er hat nicht die überwiegende Anzahl gemeint sondern alle. Aus diesem Grund habe ich ihn zitiert damit man es nochmal schön nachlesen kann. Für dich zitiere ich es gern nochmal:



Natürlich war dieses "pauschalisieren" ein Fehler. Sowas wird gerne gemacht weil so Wörter wie "einige, viele, die meisten" das ganze rethorisch verweichlichen. 

Z.B. wenn jemand sagt: "Die Deutschen", "die Raucher" usw. dürfte jedem klar sein, dass nur die überwiegende Anzahl gemeint ist und Ausnahmen die Regel bestätigen. 
In dem Moment wo du dich auf so einen rethorischen Fehler "einschießt" befasst du dich zuwenig mit den tatsächlichen Argumenten des Textes. 

Wie wäre es mit Gegenargumente gegen seine Kernaussage? Damit könntest du entkräften. Z.B. eigenen Leistungen wenn du dich schon in dieser Personengruppe pauschal mitangegriffen findest?

Ansonsten unterhaltet ihr euch zwar, aber ihr sagt nichts aus:

pauschale Anschuldigungen    VS      dementieren


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Natürlich war dieses "pauschalisieren" ein Fehler. Sowas wird gerne gemacht weil so Wörter wie "einige, viele, die meisten" das ganze rethorisch verweichlichen.
> 
> Z.B. wenn jemand sagt: "Die Deutschen", "die Raucher" usw. dürfte jedem klar sein, dass nur die überwiegende Anzahl gemeint ist und Ausnahmen die Regel bestätigen.
> In dem Moment wo du dich auf so einen rethorischen Fehler "einschießt" befasst du dich zuwenig mit den tatsächlichen Argumenten des Textes.
> ...



Seine Kernaussage war, so ich sie richtig erfasst habe, dass Alle Jugendlichen undiszipliniert und ungehorsam sind, jedoch in der Bundeswehr erzogen werden.
Dazu habe ich mich geäußert. Ob es ein Fehler in seiner Formulierung war oder er es genau so gemeint hat, kannst du nicht sagen genauso wenig wie ich. Deshalb beschränke ich mich konkret auf das was er geschrieben hat und nicht wie ich es interpretiere.


----------



## Scrätcher (13. Juli 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Seine Kernaussage war, so ich sie richtig erfasst habe, dass Alle Jugendlichen undiszipliniert und ungehorsam sind, jedoch in der Bundeswehr erzogen werden.
> Dazu habe ich mich geäußert. Ob es ein Fehler in seiner Formulierung war oder er es genau so gemeint hat, kannst du nicht sagen genauso wenig wie ich. Deshalb beschränke ich mich konkret auf das was er geschrieben hat und nicht wie ich es interpretiere.



ok, dann sagt er "Alle Jugendlichen sind undiszipliniert und ungehorsam"

du sagst: "Nö bin ich nicht!"

Und was ist jetzt erreicht? 

Gab es da irgendwas konstruktives drin? Wenn ja, verzeih mir ich habs wohl nicht erkannt......

Wie soll sich das Gespräch jetzt in deinen Augen weiter entwickeln? Was für Möglichkeiten hat die weitere Gesprächsführung?

Hast du jetzt Position gegen sein Argument "Die Bundeswehr bringt den Jugendlichen Diszplin und Gehorsam bei!" bezogen oder dich einfach von der Aussage "alle Jugendlichen" Ausgeschlossen?

Ich glaube letzteres schließlich hast du keine Argumente dagegen aufgebracht sondern nur dagegen gesprochen, es auf alle zu beziehen.

Also müßte es dir reichen, wenn er einfach sagt: "Alle Jugendliche (ausser M1ghtymage)....."

Bist du dann zufrieden? War das dein Ziel?


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> ok, dann sagt er "Alle Jugendlichen sind undiszipliniert und ungehorsam"
> 
> du sagst: "Nö bin ich nicht!"
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe nicht ganz worauf du aus bist. Mit dem Thema hat es irgendwie nichts zu tun. Du beschränkst dich darauf, mich anzugreifen und irgendwas über soziale Marktwirtschaft zu faseln. Ich Bin auf seine Aussage eingegangen und wenn du es immernoch nicht hinbekommst das zu verstehen und etwas zu dem Thema beizutragen beende ich hier unsere Diskussion. Ich denke ich habe meine Meinung ausreichend kundgetan.


----------



## sympathisant (13. Juli 2009)

absolut dagegen.

aus zwei gründen:

1. die wehrpflicht kostet den staat unmengen geld. was an material vorgehalten werden muss und in ausbildung investiert werden muss ist kaum einzuschätzen. dafür dass sich 70% (von mir geschätzt) 10 monate auf die faule haut legen ist das untragbar. jede firma wäre bankrott wenn sie alle 10 monate alle leute neu ausbilden müsste.

2. deutschland kann sich sicherlich besser verteidigen und angreifen mit einer eingespielten schlagkräftigen truppe. keine ahnung wie gross die sein muss. aber motivierte menschen an der waffe sind garantiert effektiver als n wehrdienstleistender der eigentlich keinen bock hat. dazu kommt noch, dass es in der heutigen zeit nicht mehr wirklich auf manpower ankommt. die maschine wird den menschen schlagen. das ist jetzt schon so und wird zukünftig noch mehr zutreffen. lieber in gute ausrüstung (angefangen vom stiefel - endet beim kampfpanzer) investieren, als in 500 soldaten.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (13. Juli 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Mich interessiert eure Meinung zur Wehrpflicht. Seid ihr für oder gegen die Wehrpflicht?
> 
> ...


 warum sind werden frauen eig. nicht dazu gezwungen?


----------



## Noxiel (13. Juli 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> warum sind werden frauen eig. nicht dazu gezwungen?



http://www.bverfg.de/entscheidungen/rs2002...html#Fundstelle


----------



## Cørradø (13. Juli 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> 1. die wehrpflicht kostet den staat unmengen geld.


Dass Zivil- oder Wehrdienstleistende sich auf die "faule Haut" legen ist ein Vorurteil, dass es zu beweisen gilt.
Die Kosten die ein Sozialapparat, der nach Tarif bezahlt werden würde, mit sich brächte toppen den Kostenaufwand den das "Einlernen" mit sich bringt sicher um ein Vielfaches. Vielleicht bezieht sich meine Ansicht auch auf die Zeit vor den Ein-Euro-Jobs... das kann sein. Der Beitrag der Zivildienstleistenden ist heute aus dem Sozialsektor nicht mehr wegzudenken.



> 2. deutschland kann sich sicherlich besser verteidigen und angreifen mit einer eingespielten schlagkräftigen truppe. keine ahnung wie gross die sein muss.


Sicher stammt die Überlegung der Allgemeinen Wehrpflicht aus Zeiten, in denen die Welt anders ausgesehen hat, als sie es heute tut.
Trotzdem ist der "Zivilist in Uniform" immernoch eine demokratischere Form der "Landesverteidigung" als ein elitäres System mit Berufssoldaten. Alles schon dagewesen. Eigendynamiken... Militärhuntas, Putschversuche...
Die Frage nach einer "Angriffsarmee" sollte sich im 21. Jahrhundert eigentlich verbieten.

Ich krieg immer wieder das grosse Kotzen, wenn junge Männer sich damit brüsten, wie sie sich um den "Dienst für das Vaterland" herumgedrückt haben. In der Disco damit angeben, was für ein toller Stecher man ist und dann "ausgemustert"?? 
"Ausgemustert", damit sie nix machen müssen... Stolz darauf T3-5 zu sein?? (Nein, keine Raid-Dungeon-Epic-Sets sondern untauglich.)

Wenn man nicht zum Bund möchte, wofür es gute und nachvollziehbare Gründe gibt (!), dann sollte man wenigstens die Eier haben seinen Beitrag trotzdem zu leisten und ein klein wenig an die Gesellschaft zurückgeben, was sie einem bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt gegeben hat und in Zukunft (man denke an das hohe Alter, welches man heute erreichen kann und die Eventualität der Einschränkung des Bewegungsappatrates, die damit einhergehen könnte... etc etc), in der man eventuell darauf angewiesen sein KÖNNTE, dass man selbst Hilfe oder Unterstützung braucht, geben wird.

Wehrpflicht ja, eigentlich: Zivildienst ja, mit der Möglichkeit zu "verweigern" und Wehrdienst zu leisten. xD 
Wäre doch mal ein Zeichen das nomenklatorisch so abzuändern.


----------



## Noxiel (13. Juli 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> [...] dann sollte man wenigstens die Eier haben *seinen Beitrag trotzdem zu leisten und ein klein wenig an die Gesellschaft zurückgeben*, was sie einem bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt gegeben hat und in Zukunft (man denke an das hohe Alter, welches man heute erreichen kann und die Eventualität der Einschränkung des Bewegungsappatrates, die damit einhergehen könnte... etc etc), in der man eventuell darauf angewiesen sein KÖNNTE, dass man selbst Hilfe oder Unterstützung braucht, geben wird.



Oh oh, brisantes Thema. 
Ähnliche Ansätze gab es bereits in früheren Diskussionen und der Tenor, welcher mir noch in Gedanken nachhallt, und von den meisten Mitdiskutanten unterstützt wurde, war folgender:

lol


Traurig aber wahr, wenn Buffed ein Spiegel der heranwachsenden Generation ist.


----------



## sympathisant (13. Juli 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Dass Zivil- oder Wehrdienstleistende sich auf die "faule Haut" legen ist ein Vorurteil, dass es zu beweisen gilt.



kann da nur aus eigener erfahrung sprechen. es gab tage da haben wir uns nach dem antreten früh um 8.oo uhr wieder ins bett gelegt, karten gespielt und fernsehen geschaut bis es dann um 15.oo uhr wieder hiess: "raustreten" und der dienstschluss verkündet wurde.

sicherlich gab es auch andere tage. da wurden dann autos gewaschen, autos durch die gegend gefahren, kaserne geschrubbt und evtl. n bisschen sport getrieben. 



> Die Kosten die ein Sozialapparat, der nach Tarif bezahlt werden würde, mit sich brächte toppen den Kostenaufwand den das "Einlernen" mit sich bringt sicher um ein Vielfaches. Vielleicht bezieht sich meine Ansicht auch auf die Zeit vor den Ein-Euro-Jobs... das kann sein. Der Beitrag der Zivildienstleistenden ist heute aus dem Sozialsektor nicht mehr wegzudenken.



was meinst du mit sozialapparat? in meinem zug waren studenten und ausgelernte. die hätten mit ihrer zeit was sinnvolleres anfangen können und hätten nicht unbedingt dem staat auf der tasche gelesen.

ja, stellt mehr zivildienstleistende ein. denn gut ausgebildete menschen braucht man im pflegebereich nicht. oder wie ist das zu verstehen?



> Sicher stammt die Überlegung der Allgemeinen Wehrpflicht aus Zeiten, in denen die Welt anders ausgesehen hat, als sie es heute tut.
> Trotzdem ist der "Zivilist in Uniform" immernoch eine demokratischere Form der "Landesverteidigung" als ein elitäres System mit Berufssoldaten. Alles schon dagewesen. Eigendynamiken... Militärhuntas, Putschversuche...



putsch. nun gut. ja. könnte sein. aber glaubst du da wirklich dran? wird in der USA geputscht? wie lange haben die schon keine wehrpflicht mehr?



> Die Frage nach einer "Angriffsarmee" sollte sich im 21. Jahrhundert eigentlich verbieten.



wozu brauchen wir dann ne verteidigungsarmee wenn keiner angreift? und sind die USA nicht in afghanistan einmarschiert? stimmt die haben sich da nur verteidigt. genauso wie die deutschen ...


----------



## Dratanel (13. Juli 2009)

Thí schrieb:


> Schwieriges Thema das mit Onlinespielen wohl nicht viel zu tun hat, daher frag ich mich gerade welchen Sinn diese Umfrage ergeben soll.
> 
> Mal zu meiner Meinung: Ich bin der Auffassung, das jede, Gesunde, männliche Person ab 18 Jahren Zwangeingezogen werden sollte, ansonsten gibts Knast wegen Fahnenflucht. Da es aber nur noch Wehr"pflicht" heisst, es aber in dem Sinne keine Pflicht mehr ist, weil sich jede Memme irgendwelche ausreden einfallen lässt um nicht zu Bund zu müssen, machen sich das leider viele zu nutze und gehn lieber wie Mädchen, Zivildienst machen und auf deutsch gesagt, alten Omas den A**** auswischen, anstatt 9 Monate seiner anscheinend so kostbaren Zeit, Werten zu widmen die man im Zivilleben Heutzutage leider nur noch selten erlernen kann; wie Kameradschaft, Pünktlichkeit, Sauberkeit, Disziplin, Der Umgang gegenüber Autoritätspersonen usw.
> 
> ...




Oh man, wo haben die dich denn ausgegraben? Mimimi-Dienst? Also als Zivi im Rettungsdienst beschäftigt zu sein ist also Mimimi? Wir arbeiten wenigstens im Gegensatz zu den meisten Wehrdienstleistenden (Wenn man schon so argumentiert, dann mach ich das auch mal). Ich habe mich damals gegen den Bund entscheiden, dass hatte hauptsächlich einen Grund: Mehr Geld als Zivi. Ich wurde erst mit 23 eingezogen, schon fertig mit der Ausbildung, seit 4 Jahren Vollverdiener. Für mich blieb dann nur die Frage: 300 Euro Bund oder 600 Euro Zivi. Klar das ich mich da für den Zivi entscheide. Ausserdem gabs dann noch die Ausbildung als Rettungssanitäter kostenlos oben drauf und ich hatte das Gefühl, ich mache wenigstens was sinnvolles, als nur die 3 Monate Grundausbildung und den Rest der Zeit blöde Arbeiten auszuführen die sonst keine machen will...


----------



## Cørradø (13. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> [...]der Tenor,[...] war folgender:
> 
> lol
> 
> Traurig aber wahr, wenn Buffed ein Spiegel der heranwachsenden Generation ist.


ö_Ö wtf?
Ich hab den "Anfang" (2008 folgende) nicht gelesen: TLDR
Wollt jetzt auch nix neu aufwärmen, bin aber zutiefst betrübt/schockiert angesichts des Tenors... ö_Ö *augenlidzittert*
Aufgefallen ist mir der "Spiegel der heranwachsenden Generation" schon mehrfach. Deshalb hab ich mich hier ja angemeldet. ...um das "zum alten Sack"-ohne-Bezug-zur-Jugend-werden möglicht lange hinauszuzögern. 
Muss an der Bereitschaft der Mehrheit "liberal" zu wählen liegen :-P definitiv.
"lol" ...nugut.

sympathisant hat geantwortet ^^ juhu!

Zerstör hier nicht mein Bild vom fürsorglichen aufopfernden Zivi! Ich brech überall wo ich kann ne Lanze für die Burschen!
Zum Zeit totschlagen beim Bund hab ich mich auch auf die Berichte von Kameraden verlassen. Lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren. Ich hab die Zeit nach der Grundausbildung eher als Bereicherung angesehen, da es so viele Dinge gab die ich noch nie gemacht hatte und wohl so schnell auch keine Möglichkeit mehr haben werde zu machen. ^^



> was meinst du mit sozialapparat? in meinem zug waren studenten und ausgelernte. die hätten mit ihrer zeit was sinnvolleres anfangen können und hätten nicht unbedingt dem staat auf der tasche gelesen.
> 
> ja, stellt mehr zivildienstleistende ein. denn gut ausgebildete menschen braucht man im pflegebereich nicht. oder wie ist das zu verstehen?


Denke da haben wir aneinander vorbeigeschrieben. Natürlich bezieht sich das auf Zivildienstleistende. Die Schulen, Kindergärten, Alten-/Pflegeheime, Krankenhäuser, Rotkreuz-Johanniter-Malteser-Sonstwas-Fahrdienste etc. ergänzen wenn nicht sogar tragen.
Welches Klientel sich in der Grundausbildung wiederfindet hängt sicher vom Zeitpunkt des Einzugs ab. Bei mir warens ausnahmslos Abiturienten. In Lebach wars dann buntgemischt.



> putsch. nun gut. ja. könnte sein. aber glaubst du da wirklich dran? wird in der USA geputscht? wie lange haben die schon keine wehrpflicht mehr?


Da kann ich nix zu sagen, kenn ich mich nicht aus mit den USA. Ist es nicht so, dass die ein massives Nachwuchsproblem haben? In Deutschland weiss man inzwischen ja nichtmehr wohin mit den Rekruten (Wissensstand 2002-04). Werden nicht alle Nas' lang Konflike vom Damm gebrochen, damit die "Militärhunta" (ist natürlich keine) wieder irgendwo fernab der Heimat "Krieg spielen" kann? Denke schon, dass da auch eine geiwsse Eigendynamik Marke "John Wayne" (lustig der Nachname) mitspielt. Misstände werden im geschlossenen "Elitesystem" nicht aufgedeckt. Vgl. drakonische Strafen oder "Knastzustände" in Rußland oder die schockierenden Berichte über Misshandlungen bei den "Eliten" in Deutschland. Wann war der letzte Neonazi-Skandal? Wo wurden nochmal rekruten misshandelt? Ich weiss es nimmer. Mit einer alle 10 - heute 9 - Monaten durchmischten Mannschaft ist sowas transparenter.  



> wozu brauchen wir dann ne verteidigungsarmee wenn keiner angreift? und sind die USA nicht in afghanistan einmarschiert? stimmt die haben sich da nur verteidigt. genauso wie die deutschen ...


Die USA sind nicht Europa. Wozu eine verteidigungsarmee in Friedenszeit... das ist so ne Pazifismusfrage. Andernorts hab ich schonmal (ohne Erfolg) auf mein Lieblinsgbeispiel bei den Simpsons verwiesen. Mit den Nägeln in Brettern und größeren Nägeln in grösseren Brettern...
Mit Afghanistan tu ich mir schwer v.a. in Zusammenhang mit Zivil-Wehrdienst ja/nein. Andre Baustelle.
Ich denke, das ist so ein "John Wayne" Beispiel, wo die Cowboys vorgeprescht sind, nichts aus der Geschichte gelernt hatten (die USA haben den Afghanistan nicht erfunden, aber durch Waffenlieferungen an die Taliban, als es noch "gegen Russland" ging, verschärft) und nun angsichts des Mosters, das sie geschaffen hatten, in Ohnmacht fetsgestellt haben, dass auch sie, die tollen Weltpolizisten, den Guerillakrieg nicht gewinnen können. Das ganze dann auf die Bündnispartner abzuwälzen... wie gesagt ich tu mir schwer und möchte das ausserhalb einer ausgewiesenen "Afghanistan-Debatte" auch nicht erörtern. Vielleicht ist der "wahre Grund" der Drogenfluss? Hat jedenfalls nix mit Wehr- oder Zivildienst zu tun.


----------



## sympathisant (13. Juli 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> sympathisant hat geantwortet ^^ juhu!



immer doch .. ;-)



> Zerstör hier nicht mein Bild vom fürsorglichen aufopfernden Zivi! Ich brech überall wo ich kann ne Lanze für die Burschen!



ich will nicht auf sie einschlagen. doch für mich hat son zwangsdienst immer was negatives. ich überlass meine pflegebedürftige oma lieber nem pflegedienst (müssen wir jetzt nicht drauf eingehen, dass die alle unterbezahlt sind und auch scheisse bauen) als nem zivi der keine lust hat ... ja. es gibt auch zivis denen das spass macht und die das toll machen. 



> Zum Zeit totschlagen beim Bund hab ich mich auch auf die Berichte von Kameraden verlassen. Lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren. Ich hab die Zeit nach der Grundausbildung eher als Bereicherung angesehen, da es so viele Dinge gab die ich noch nie gemacht hatte und wohl so schnell auch keine Möglichkeit mehr haben werde zu machen. ^^



über die grundausbildung brauchen wir nicht reden. da lernt man schiessen, n zelt aufbauen usw.

danach habe ich gelernt sendemasten aufzubauen, zu tarnen, abzubauen und das wars im grossen und ganzen. das haben wir 3x in zehn monaten gemacht. der rest war leerlauf.



> Denke da haben wir aneinander vorbeigeschrieben. Natürlich bezieht sich das auf Zivildienstleistende. Die Schulen, Kindergärten, Alten-/Pflegeheime, Krankenhäuser, Rotkreuz-Johanniter-Malteser-Sonstwas-Fahrdienste etc. ergänzen wenn nicht sogar tragen.



ich finds traurig, dass die zivis das tragen müssen. man muss sonen dienst auf die beine stellen können ohne leute zwangszurekrutieren und miserabel zu entlohnen. die gelder der bundeswehr wären da ganz gut aufgehoben. :-)



> Welches Klientel sich in der Grundausbildung wiederfindet hängt sicher vom Zeitpunkt des Einzugs ab. Bei mir warens ausnahmslos Abiturienten. In Lebach wars dann buntgemischt.



dass stimmt wohl. aber jeder kennt wohl einen, der selbständig war und seinen laden aufgeben musste, weil er zum bund musste.



> Da kann ich nix zu sagen, kenn ich mich nicht aus mit den USA. Ist es nicht so, dass die ein massives Nachwuchsproblem haben? In Deutschland weiss man inzwischen ja nichtmehr wohin mit den Rekruten (Wissensstand 2002-04).



haben sie. auch aufgrund der kriege und der damit verbundenen negativen schlagzeilen. 



> Werden nicht alle Nas' lang Konflike vom Damm gebrochen, damit die "Militärhunta" (ist natürlich keine) wieder irgendwo fernab der Heimat "Krieg spielen" kann? Denke schon, dass da auch eine geiwsse Eigendynamik Marke "John Wayne" (lustig der Nachname) mitspielt.



da hast du recht. aber auch in europa? sicherlich ist es nicht undenkbar. aber wahrscheinlich?



> Misstände werden im geschlossenen "Elitesystem" nicht aufgedeckt. Vgl. drakonische Strafen oder "Knastzustände" in Rußland oder die schockierenden Berichte über Misshandlungen bei den "Eliten" in Deutschland. Wann war der letzte Neonazi-Skandal? Wo wurden nochmal rekruten misshandelt? Ich weiss es nimmer. Mit einer alle 10 - heute 9 - Monaten durchmischten Mannschaft ist sowas transparenter.



die misstände wird es immer geben. oder immer wieder welche. klar ist es einfacher sie aufzudecken, wenn ne hohe fluktuation da ist. aber deswegen alle verpflichten? ich weiss nicht. dann lieber andere instrumente schaffen. 

sowas wie nen personalrat. ;-)



> Die USA sind nicht Europa. Wozu eine verteidigungsarmee in Friedenszeit... das ist so ne Pazifismusfrage. Andernorts hab ich schonmal (ohne Erfolg) auf mein Lieblinsgbeispiel bei den Simpsons verwiesen. Mit den Nägeln in Brettern und größeren Nägeln in grösseren Brettern...



hast ja recht. und ich hab auch nix gegen armeen. nur eben gegen die wehrpflicht. gefühlte 80% der wehrpflichtigen würden nicht in nen krieg ziehen. also vergebene mühe die auszubilden. 

wenn wir allerdings angegriffen werden würden, würden viele die waffe in die hand nehmen. aber ob dann die ausbildung beim bund gross weiterhilft?



> Mit Afghanistan tu ich mir schwer v.a. in Zusammenhang mit Zivil-Wehrdienst ja/nein. Andre Baustelle.
> Ich denke, das ist so ein "John Wayne" Beispiel, wo die Cowboys vorgeprescht sind, nichts aus der Geschichte gelernt hatten (die USA haben den Afghanistan nicht erfunden, aber durch Waffenlieferungen an die Taliban, als es noch "gegen Russland" ging, verschärft) und nun angsichts des Mosters, das sie geschaffen hatten, in Ohnmacht fetsgestellt haben, dass auch sie, die tollen Weltpolizisten, den Guerillakrieg nicht gewinnen können. Das ganze dann auf die Bündnispartner abzuwälzen... wie gesagt ich tu mir schwer und möchte das ausserhalb einer ausgewiesenen "Afghanistan-Debatte" auch nicht erörtern. Vielleicht ist der "wahre Grund" der Drogenfluss? Hat jedenfalls nix mit Wehr- oder Zivildienst zu tun.



oke. lassen wir das thema. mal schaun wo die US Army als nächstes einmarschiert. ;-)


----------



## Natar (13. Juli 2009)

> hast ja recht. und ich hab auch nix gegen armeen. nur eben gegen die wehrpflicht. gefühlte 80% der wehrpflichtigen würden nicht in nen krieg ziehen. also vergebene mühe die auszubilden.



das ginge dann doch unter landesverrat, und im kriegsfall sind die strafen glaub ich immer noch die gleichen



> wenn wir allerdings angegriffen werden würden, würden viele die waffe in die hand nehmen. aber ob dann die ausbildung beim bund gross weiterhilft?



auf jeden fall. nichts geht über eine militärische ausbildung.
die hollywood-geschichten von einem pazifistisch veranlagten quintenplantagenbesitzer welcher aufeinmal alle bösewichte taktisch auseinandernimmt sind nicht alle wahr :/


----------



## D'eater (13. Juli 2009)

Mal wieder das gute alte Thema: "Bund vs. Zivi"... fast so spannend, wie Allis vs. Horde, Aliens vs. Predator oder Pepsi vs. Coke.

Aber mal zu meinem Standpunkt: Ja, ich bin Wehrdienstleistender gewesen und das aus für mich gutem Grund. Zivi war damals noch 11 Monate und ich wollte nicht mehr Zeit verlieren, als nötig. Hatte auch erst nicht wirklich Lust zum Bund zu gehen, aber als man dann da war, war es alles halb so wild. Die Grundausbildung hat richtig Spaß gemacht, was für viele ja auch ein Grund ist sich zu verpflichten. Später in der Stammeinheit war es dann ruhiger, aber schlecht war es trotzdem nicht. Wir haben uns auch nicht stundenlang gelangweilt und hatten meist was zu tun und wenn nicht, dann hatte man wenigstens noch irgendwelche Kameraden dabei, mit denen man sich unterhalten konnte usw.

Es gibt wirklich einige Dinge, die man aus der Bundeswehr mitnimmt und ich meine jetzt nicht die Werte, wie Disziplin, Ordnung, Sauberkeit, Töten usw. Aber die Kameradschaft, die beim Bund herrscht ist mir in der Gesellschaft sonst selten wieder über den Weg gelaufen. Was ja auch wichtig ist. Im Ernstfall könnten diese Leute auch über mein Leben und meinen Tod mitentscheiden. 

Für mich war es aber IMMER auch nur eine Wehrpflicht. Sprich: Deutschland greift andere Länder an? Bin ich nicht dabei. Irgendein Land greift Deutschland an, dann setze ich mich mit zur Wehr. Der ein oder andere Zivildienstleistende könnte ja auch denken: Ja, wenn der Ernstfall kommt, dann seid Ihr aber alle mal am Arsch.... meine Theorie ist: Wenn der Ernstfall kommt, dann sind die Zivis auch mit am Arsch. Vielleicht als Sanitäter, aber da wäre es wohl egal, wenn ein Zivi sagt: "Neeeee, ich hab gesagt... ich kann nicht auf Menschen schießen...." Die Antwort wäre wohl: "Gut, musst Du auch nicht. Hier hast Du den Erste-Hilfe-Kasten... Viel Spaß."

Ich finde beide Wege richtig. Wer nicht zum Bund will, sollte nicht hingehen und umgekehrt ist es nicht für jedermann machbar eine Zivildienststelle auszuüben. Ich könnte zum Beispiel niemanden den Arsch abwischen oder sonstige undankbare Aufgaben im Krankenhaus verrichten, aber ich hab Respekt vor jedem, der es macht. Allerdings wäre es nett, wenn wir, die im Ernstfall den Feind aus dem Land jagen, von den Zivis denselben Respekt kriegen würden. Und nicht irgendwelche Kommentare von irgendwem der sinnbildich schrieb: "Im Gegensatz zu Euch arbeiten wir ja..." Mag ja sein, aber Ihr habt es ja selbst so gewollt.

Also sollten wir einander leben lassen und falls doch noch einer der Meinung sein sollte, es kann nur Zivis oder Wehrdienstleistende geben... denkt mal nach, wer von uns die Waffen hat.


----------



## sympathisant (13. Juli 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> das ginge dann doch unter landesverrat, und im kriegsfall sind die strafen glaub ich immer noch die gleichen



oke. man kann nur spekulieren. aber ich würd lieber ein paar jahre sitzen als in irgendner wüste wo öl gefunden wurde meine gesundheit und mein leben zu riskieren. 



> auf jeden fall. nichts geht über eine militärische ausbildung.
> die hollywood-geschichten von einem pazifistisch veranlagten quintenplantagenbesitzer welcher aufeinmal alle bösewichte taktisch auseinandernimmt sind nicht alle wahr :/



du kennst die militärische ausbildung der bundeswehr? momentan sinds zwei monate. also die grundsausbildung.

da lernst du dann unter anderem 

"im gleichschritt marschieren" (muss ja beim gelöbnis gut aussehen)
"die dienstgrade und die abzeichen" (man muss wissen wer was darf)
"betten bauen" (ohne gehts nicht)
"schuhe putzen" (man will dem feind ja keine dreckigen schuhe zumuten)

im grossen und ganzen bleibt also ein monat fürs schiessen und n bisschen karte und kompass.

meinst du dass das irgendwas bringt, wenn man nach 15 jahren wieder einberufen wird 30 kilo zugelegt hat und nun den feind überrennen soll?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Juli 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> meinst du dass das irgendwas bringt, wenn man nach 15 jahren wieder einberufen wird 30 kilo zugelegt hat und nun den feind überrennen soll?



Das ist Stoff für einen Film. Komödie versteht sich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke für dieses Satz.


----------



## Natar (13. Juli 2009)

> du kennst die militärische ausbildung der bundeswehr? momentan sinds zwei monate. also die grundsausbildung.
> 
> da lernst du dann unter anderem
> 
> ...



bin schweizer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und war in einer kampftruppe, desweiteren weiss ich nicht wie dies bei euch genau aussieht
die ersten 7 wochen hatten wir auch im groben und ganzen das von dir genannte
- zugschule
- kennenlernen der milit. abzeichen/dienstgrade/abkürzungen
- einführen in sani/abc-abwehr/nahkampftechniken/waffen "Stgw-riegeln"

kurz genannt AGA "Allgemeine Grundausbildung"

Danach gings in die Fachausbildung, danach Verbandsaubildung (Repetition).

Wie ich aber auch von Freunden höre welche bei keiner angriffstruppe sind haben auch die regelmässige kampfsimulationen.
Sei dies mit Simulationsausrüstung auf dem Feld, im Häuserkampf, Gefechtsschiessen, "Schiessen- und Bewegen" etc.

Wird bei uns wohl ziemlich drauf wert gelegt dass alle truppenkategorien regelmässig im kampfübungen absolvieren
wie gesagt, ich komme bei der bundeswehr nicht wirklich draus, bin aber bisher davon ausgegangen dass ziemlich viele
gemeinsamkeiten bestehen


----------



## vollmi (13. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Haha, mal abgesehen vom Grund der Moral, würden sich wohl 80% der Leute, auch von denen, die zur Bundeswehr gehen, in einer Situation im Graben unter Atellerie- und anderem Sperrfeuer die Boxershorts vollkacken, bis die Suppe aus den Beinen pappt.



Die gibt es sicher. Ist aber nicht die Regel. In diesen Extremsituationen steht man so unter Adrenalin das man garkeine Zeit hat zum Scheissen.

Und das ist nicht nur unter Beschuss so. Das läuft im Zivilschutz genauso wenn man um sein Leben kämpft weil grad die Wassermassen auf einen Zuschiessen und man nur noch am Sandsäcke auftapeln ist.
Ich nehme an du warst weder in der einen noch in der andere Situation und hast deswegen die "man scheisst in die Hose" Phantasie. Dem ist nicht. Been there, done that.



> Ich würde denke ich zu denen gehören, da bin ich ehrlich. Wenns wummst und knallt und man nur daran denken kann, ob einem gleich die Arme und Beine wegfliegen während man sieht, wie ein anderer die Fetzen seines Armes aufsammelt ... das ist nicht schön.



Das ist nicht schön. Lässt sich aber nicht vermeiden. Aber das gute ist das der Körper für solche Angelegenheiten gewappnet ist und es zu einer art Tunnelblick kommt und man sich nur noch aufs Wesentliche konzentriert. In die Hosen scheissen gehört nicht dazu.

Zumal viele vergessen zu scheinen, dass Krieg noch lange nicht so "schön" aussieht, wie in FarCry, Counterstrike oder Call Of Duty.



> Es ist was vollkommen anderes, wenn man Blut, Hautfetzen und Gehirn "live und in Farbe" MIT Geruch erlebt.



Das ist allerdings wahr.



> Ich will damit jetzt nicht sagen, dass die Bundeswehr in den nächsten Großen Krieg zieht, bzw. in absehbarer Zeit in heftige Kämpfe verwickelt wird ... aber wer weiß, wann das nächste mal ein Diktator gedenkt, durchdrehen zu müssen.



Tja und irgendwer muss was dagegen tun. Wenn jeder Angst hätte bei der Verteidigung seiner Freiheit draufzugehen, dann wird er vermutlich draufgehen ob er will oder nicht. Und die Freiheit wird er auch verlieren.

Ich bin für eine allgemeine Dienstpflicht. Sollte es zuwenig Menschen unter Waffen für den Dienst haben, kann man das immernoch mit Anreizen ändern. Und schlussendlich auch Zivis sind nötig, auch im Kriesenfall. Die werden dann halt von den Waffenträgern verteidigt.

mfG René


----------



## sympathisant (13. Juli 2009)

war erst panzergrenadier und dann funker.

umgang mit der waffe wurde nur in der AGA gelehrt. war aber lustig: gewehr, pistole, panzerfaust und handflammgeschosse ... erinnert schon an nen egoshooter. ;-) häuserkampf gabs leider nicht. andere simulierte kämpfe auch nicht. ansonsten schützengräben buddeln, zelt bauen, tarnen und das oben genannte.

danach gings dann für mich zu den funkern. da wurde zwar für die neuen immer mal wieder n lehrgang durchgeführt wie die geräte im feld aufzubauen und zu bedienen sind aber das wars dann auch. wenn man mich heute dazu befragen würde, würd ich die hälfte vielleicht noch zusammenkriegen, wenn überhaupt noch die gleichen geräte verwendet werden. kampfübungen wäre da schon ne nette abwechslung gewesen.

sinnvoller wäre es doch spezialisten ausbzubilden und die dort zubehalten.


----------



## Natar (13. Juli 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> panzergrenadier



jo ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hehe truppenkamerad


----------



## Scrätcher (13. Juli 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> du kennst die militärische ausbildung der bundeswehr? momentan sinds zwei monate. also die grundsausbildung.
> 
> da lernst du dann unter anderem
> 
> ...



Man darf ja auch nicht vergessen, dass Deutschland zur Zeit nicht damit "rechnet" überfallen zu werden. Als es den kalten Krieg noch gab, war die Ausbildung um einiges härter. 

Dann sollten wir mal überlegen was eine Armee im *Verteidigungsfall* macht. Natürlich müßte sie für einen Angriffskrieg anders geschult werden.....
Wenn Deutschland angegriffen werden würde, müßte man wohl erstmal eine Verteidigungslinie aufbauen. Also die Invasion stoppen. Dazu müßten alle strategisch wichtigen Punkte geschützt werden. Das wären alle Orte deren erhalt Kriegsentscheidend werden könnten. Z.B. militärische Anlagen, Nachschub an Nahrungsmittel, Energie und Material, die politische Führungsebene, Flughäfen, Brücken usw.

Und was genau braucht man dafür? Erstmal viel Personal für die vielen unterschiedlichen Verwendungen. 

Dann braucht man Infanterie, die sich an der Hauptkampflinie eingräbt und ein weiteres voranschreiten der feindlichen Verbände verhindert. Ein Atellerie, die die Infanteristen unterstütz und feindliche größere Ziele ausser Gefecht setzt. Ganz viele Fernmeldeeinheiten, die die Kommunikation unter den einzelenen Truppenverbände herstellt und sichert. Luftwaffe die die Bodeneinheiten unterstützt und feindliche Luftziele auschaltet.

Naja könnt man ein Buch drüber schreiben, alles hier nieder zu pinseln wäre zuviel. Zu den Fernmeldeeinheiten deren du anscheinend angehört hast, sei gesagt: Spielst du ein MMO? Wow? WAR? Oder sonstwas? Wer hat mehr Chancen? Die Stammgruppen oder ne Randomgruppe? Und warum? Kommunikation -> ALL!

Soviel zum Thema: Was bringt ne Fernmeldeeinheit...

Jetzt ist es natürlich so, dass jeder Soldat erstmal die Grundbegriffe des soldatischen Lebens lernen sollen. Natürlich fliegen sie euch nicht in einer TransAm in die Wüste Gobi und werfen euch da mit einer HighTechAusrüstung ab weil das einfach für die normale Infanterie nicht nötig ist.

Der normale Soldat sollte im Verteidigungsfall:

- Disziplin und Gehorsam leisten
- die Meldewege kennen
- mit seiner STAN-Waffe umgehen können 
- tarnen beherschen
- Ausbau von Stellungen, sowie das verschanzen in Gebäuden
- bekämpfen von gepanzerten Zielen
- taktische Zeichen
- Wachdienst, sei es als Alarmposten, Streife oder schlicht an einem wichtigen Objekt.
- kennen von ABC-Kampfstoffen

viel mehr ist es nicht aber es ist trotzdem unglaublich viel Input in den paar Wochen. Und die Grundbegriffe hat man dann auch später noch drin. Oder zumindestens mal gehört.

Ich verstehe aber viele wenn sie sagen: "Ist Wehrpflicht eigentlich noch zeitgemäß" Während sich die Bundeswehr darüber beschwert, dass sie zuwenig Haushaltsmittel erhält. Man sollte sie mehr auf den Katastrophenschutz (Humanitäre Hilfe) ausrichten. Ein Aufgabengebiet wofür sie Personell wie Materiell hervorragend ausgerüstet ist und in den nächsten Jahren an Wichtigkeit wohl noch zunehmen wird. Wobei das ein sehr sensibles Thema ist, sie sollte in Katastrophenfällen den örtlichen Hilfswerken als Unterstützung dienen.

Somit würde sich auch die leidige Frage erübrigen ob Wehrpflicht heutzutage überhaupt noch gebraucht wird.


----------



## Caveman1979 (13. Juli 2009)

@M.Mage
Sry das ich es verallgemeinert habe hatte nicht die zeit jeden einzeln hier mit namen zu nennen.
Ich berufte mich einfach auf die Altersgruppe von 14-21 also laut gesetz jugendliche (ausnahmefälle sogar bis 25) (den das ist ungefair die zielgruppe die Einberufen werden können!) (ich glaube die Altersgrenze liegt bei 28)

@Scrätcher
vielen dank du hast es versucht!


----------



## vollmi (13. Juli 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> jo ich auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da wollten sie mich auch wärend meiner Dienstzeit hin umteilen. Durfte dann aber bis zur Entlassung bei der berittenen Infantrie bleiben (Aber berittene Gebirgsjäger und Train ist ja mittlerweile auch extrem geschrumpft).

Hoffen wir das wir auch eher eine Waterworld Apokalypse kriegen und keine in der Art von Postman 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG René


----------



## Noxiel (13. Juli 2009)

Die Bundeswehr ist meiner Meinung nach nicht dafür da in eine humanitäre Aushilfs-THW umgewandelt zu werden. Das die Bundeswehr in der Vergangenheit im Inland Hilfe geleistet hat lag wohl auch in erster Linie daran, dass Feuerwehr und Polizei nicht über die Haushaltsmittel und Ausrüstung verfügten, die für einen Einsatz in dem Ausmaße nötig waren.

Die Bundeswehr sollte sich nicht in die Ressorts der inländischen Institutionen einmischen. Lieber sollten THW, Polizei, BGS und Andere mehr Mittel erhalten.


----------



## Natar (13. Juli 2009)

phu, grüner beitrag und kein /close  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



vollmi schrieb:


> Da wollten sie mich auch wärend meiner Dienstzeit hin umteilen. Durfte dann aber bis zur Entlassung bei der berittenen Infantrie bleiben (Aber berittene Gebirgsjäger und Train ist ja mittlerweile auch extrem geschrumpft).
> 
> Hoffen wir das wir auch eher eine Waterworld Apokalypse kriegen und keine in der Art von Postman
> 
> ...



und ich musste bei der aushebung verdammt gut argumentieren um dahin zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sportlich halt nicht so der grosse macker, wow sei dank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (13. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Die Bundeswehr ist meiner Meinung nach nicht dafür da in eine humanitäre Aushilfs-THW umgewandelt zu werden. Das die Bundeswehr in der Vergangenheit im Inland Hilfe geleistet hat lag wohl auch in erster Linie daran, dass Feuerwehr und Polizei nicht über die Haushaltsmittel und Ausrüstung verfügten, die für einen Einsatz in dem Ausmaße nötig waren.
> 
> Die Bundeswehr sollte sich nicht in die Ressorts der inländischen Institutionen einmischen. Lieber sollten THW, Polizei, BGS und Andere mehr Mittel erhalten.



Trotzdem ist ihre Personelle, wie Materielle stärke Ideal um in Katastrophenfällen die Verbände vor Ort zu unterstützen. 

Natürlich sollte es nie um Fälle gehen wo sie eventuell von Waffen gebrauch machen müßten. Deshalb hab ich absichtlich "für Humanitäre Hilfe" geschrieben. 

Humantär = ohne Waffengewalt
Hilfe = nicht federführend sondern Unterstützend

Dadurch würden Sicherheitskräfte in Deutschland "entlastet" werden, die z.B. gerade nicht in der Anzahl vorhanden sind. Gerade bei Überschwemmungen oder Schneedruck sollte sich die Bundeswehr von vorneherein darauf gefasst machen zu Unterstützen.

Gleichzeitig würd auch ihr Ansehen in der Bevölkerung wieder steigen, ihr Etat wäre gerechtfertigt, das Argument "eine Verteidigungsarmee braucht man in Friedenszeiten nicht" entkräftet und der notleidenden Bevölkerung geholfen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (13. Juli 2009)

Mit dem vermehrten Einsatz der Bundeswehr im Innern würden aber unweigerlich die Resortgrenzen verschwimmen, was auf Kurz oder Lang zu Streitigkeiten zwischen den Organen von Polizei, BP und den humanitären Einrichtigen in Deutschland führen würde. 
Und was humanitäre Hilfe angeht, mir sind die Begrifflichkeiten durchaus bekannt. Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die bestehenden Regelungen wann die Bundeswehr zur Hilfe herangezogen werden kann, also im Zuge von Amtshilfe halte ich für absolut ausreichend.

Die Akzeptanz der Bundeswehr kann doch nicht durch ein Verlagern der Aufgaben ins Inland korrigiert werden. Die Bundeswehr ist eine Einsatzarmee geworden, hat sich schon seit dem Fall der Mauer kontinuierlich dorthin entwickelt und in letzter Zeit zeigen die Gefallenen auch deutlich wo die Bundeswehr im internationalen Einsatz steht. Das Versäumnis der Politik den Einsatz der Soldaten auch entsprechend zu würdigen, bzw. die Furcht durch ein klares Bekenntnis im Einsatz klare Verhältnisse zu schaffen und dadurch Wählerstimmen zu gefährden, darf nicht auf Kosten von Etat Einsparungen bei der Bundeswehr gehen.

Was die Entlastung der Sicherheitskräfte in der BRD durch Soldaten angeht, schaust du am Besten mal auf die Seite der Gewerkschaft der Polizei und anderer Einrichtungen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der Etat der Bundeswehr ist meiner Ansicht nach auf jeden Fall gerechtfertigt, absolut unzureichend aber gerechtfertigt. Achja im Weißbuch des BMVg wird schon lange nicht mehr von Verteidigungsarmee gesprochen, dass dieses Bild immernoch durch die Medienlandschaft geistert und sich im Kopf der Mitbürgerinnen /-bürger festhält ist wohl das Resultat von Desinteresse oder Desinformation.


----------



## Scrätcher (13. Juli 2009)

Ich bin mal so frei und zitiere von bundeswehr.de:

"_Die Bundeswehr als Instrument einer umfassend angelegten, vorausschauenden Sicherheits- und Verteidigungspolitik

    * sichert die außenpolitische Handlungsfähigkeit
    *
      leistet einen Beitrag zur Stabilität im europäischen und globalen Rahmen
    *
*sorgt für die nationale Sicherheit und Verteidigung*
    *
      trägt zur Verteidigung der Verbündeten bei
    *
      fördert multinationale Zusammenarbeit und Integration

*Die Verteidigung Deutschlands gegen äußere Bedrohung bleibt die politische und verfassungsrechtliche Grundlage der Bundeswehr.* Angesichts der wachsenden Bedrohung des deutschen Hoheitsgebietes durch terroristische Angriffe gewinnt der Schutz der Bevölkerung und der Infrastruktur an Bedeutung. Er stellt zusätzliche Anforderungen an die Bundeswehr bei der Aufgabenwahrnehmung im Inland und damit an ihr Zusammenwirken mit den für die innere Sicherheit zuständigen Stellen des Bundes und der Länder. ...

Die Aufgaben der Bundeswehr leiten sich im Rahmen der verfassungsrechtlichen Vorgaben aus dem Auftrag und den Zielen deutscher Sicherheits- und Verteidigungspolitik ab:

    * Internationale Konfliktverhütung und Krisenbewältigung einschließlich des Kampfes gegen den internationalen Terrorismus
    * Unterstützung von Bündnispartnern
    * Schutz Deutschlands und seiner Bevölkerung
    * *Rettung und Evakuierung*
    * Partnerschaft und Kooperation
    * *Subsidiäre Hilfeleistungen (bei Katastrophen und Unglücksfällen)*._"

Man möge seinen Hauptaugenmerk auf von mir hervorgehobenen Textpassagen richten die wohl nicht auf eine "reine" Einsatzarmee hinauszielen. 

Wäre die Bundeswehr eine reine Einsatzarmee so müßte man die Wehrpflicht abschaffen weil das Ziel dieser immer eine "inaktive Armee" war, die man im Verteidigungsfall reaktiveren kann. Ansonsten könnte ein Wehrpflichter seine Wehrpflicht auch bei der Polizei "absitzen" und dort Kaffee kochen. 

Der Auftrag der Bundeswehr umfasst unter anderem auch Hilfeleistungen bei Katastrophen und Unglücksfällen und dementsprechend muß sie auch ausgerichtet werden. Eine Amtshilfe bedeutet "Wenn mich wer fragt, stelle ich es bereit!" Ein Auftrag bedeutet: "Ich mach mich mit der Lage vertraut, schau was ich an Material & Personal habe oder brauche oder wie mein Personal auf solche Fälle vorbereiten (Schulen) kann. 

Ich sage damit nicht, dass sie ihre Hauptaufgaben vernachlässigen soll, nur das sie auch noch andere Aufträge hat, die sie mit dem Personal der Wehrpflichtigen stellen kann, die ja nicht für Auslandseinsätze herangezogen werden dürfen (ohne eigene Zustimmung).

Das würde der Bundeswehr in der Öffentlichkeit auch wieder mehr Zustimmung bringen, gerade weil der Afghanistaneinsatz umstritten ist. Natürlich war es eine politische Entscheidung und dementsprechend ist die Bundeswehr nur ein ausführendes Organ, dass unter der schlechten Meinung der Öffentlichkeit nun leiden muß.


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Achja im Weißbuch des BMVg wird schon lange nicht mehr von Verteidigungsarmee gesprochen, dass dieses Bild immernoch durch die Medienlandschaft geistert und sich im Kopf der Mitbürgerinnen /-bürger festhält ist wohl das Resultat von Desinteresse oder Desinformation.


Ich denke schon das die BW noch eine Verteidigungsarmee ist, aber die interpretation in der Öffentlichkeit vom Wort Verteidigung eine andere ist.


----------



## Davatar (13. Juli 2009)

Entschuldigung wenn ich auf einen Beitrag auf vor 2-3 Seiten eingehe, aber das ist für mich noch nicht abgeschlossen:


Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Wehrpflicht sollte sein!
> Ob ihr den Dienst an der Waffe oder den Zivieldienst wählt ist euch überlassen.
> Aber eins ist ganz Klar in der zeit werdet ihr auf das restliche Leben gut Vorbereitet.
> 
> ...


Sorry, aber Disziplin, Gehorsam und vor allem Selbständigkeit sollten den Kindern von den Eltern beigebracht werden und nicht erst vom Militär wenn man schon junger Erwachsener ist! Und Ausloten der Grenzen o_O das lernt vermutlich jedes Kind zu Hause, egal wie streng die Eltern sind.

Dann könnte man genauso gut das Geld das ins Militär investiert wird in die Eltern stecken und denen zeigen wie man ein Kind vernünftig erzieht, da wär unserer Gesellschaft wesentlich besser geholfen.

Zudem habe ich diverse Freunde die gesagt haben, dass sie sich nach dem Militärdienst erst mal wieder in die Gesellschaft integrieren mussten und sich zusammenreissen mussten, weil sie jetzt nicht mehr jeden Abend saufen und feiern gehn konnten. Den positiven Erziehungseffekt durchs Militär sehe ich persönlich nicht - ausgenommen bei den Leuten, die zu Hause noch nie eine Erziehung erhalten haben. Aber wir reden ja über das Gros, nicht über die Ausnahmen (korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liegen sollte).


----------



## volvex (13. Juli 2009)

1. 
 Der Ausfall einer jeden, männlichen Person für ein halbes bzw ein Jahr(auch oft aufgrund
 Aufnahmemodalitäten) bedeutet ein riesen Loch für die Wirtschaft. Diese kurze Zeitspanne
 mag zwar unbedeutend wirken, allerdings muss man sich vorstellen, dass gerade im 
 Alter von 18-25 Jahren, in denen man meist die wegweisenden Schritte seines späteren
 Berufslebens geht, alle männlichen Jugendlichen 1/2 bis 1 Jahr quasi nicht in der
 Privatwirtschaft tätig sind. 

 2.
 Grundwehrdiener erzeugen hauptsächlich Kosten. Angefangen bei der Musterung (so eine
 Komplettuntersuchung ist nicht billig!!) über die Ausbildung bis hin zu Schäden aufgrund
 mangelnder Fachkenntnis. Der Kosten-Nutzen Faktor rentiert sich einfach nicht.

 3.
 Im Vergleich zur Wehrpflicht ist ein Berufsheer deutlich besser ausgebildet und
 generell herschen höhere Standards. Auch die Ermächtigungsbereiche werden
 klarer abgesteckt.

 4.
 Die Grundwehrpflicht ist nichts anderes als ein Relikt aus alten Zeiten, in denen
das Volk das Recht Waffen zu tragen dringend benötigte um sich gegen 
(absolutistische) Herrscher zu wehren. Ich verspühre zwar immernoch das 
Bedürfnis mich gegen meine momentanen "Herrscher" zu wehren, allerdings,
und da werden mir wohl alle zustimmen, sind Waffen dafür nichtmehr von Nöten.

 5.
 Zu guter Letzt bleibt natürlich zu sagen, dass die Wehrpflicht ausschließlich für männliche
 Staatsangehörige natürlich stark mit dem Gleichheitssatz bzw dem Diskriminierungsverbot
 kollidiert.


Alles in allem macht die moderne Wehrpflicht nicht viel Sinn. Sie kostet viel Geld
erzielt halbgare Ergebnisse und verschlechtert die effektive Effizienz des BH immens.

@positive erzieherische Wirkung des BH:
Die letzten paar Jahre(Alter zwischen 18 und 22) konnte man in meinem Freundeskreis
perfekt beobachten, wie alle Burschen die beim BH waren sich in der Zeit zu kompletten
Vollidioten entwickelt haben. Hat sich aber nach Beendigung des Grundwehrdienstes schnell
wieder verflüchtigt.


----------



## Noxiel (13. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> [...]
> Man möge seinen Hauptaugenmerk auf von mir hervorgehobenen Textpassagen richten die wohl nicht auf eine "reine" Einsatzarmee hinauszielen.


Allerdings sehe ich hier auch nicht den Aspekt der reinen Verteidigungsarmee, wie noch vor 30 Jahren. Tatsächlich herrscht doch dieses Bild in der Gesellschaft meiner Meinung nach vor. Zitat: "Die Bundeswehr ist für die Verteidigung Deutschlands da, Auslandseinsätze passen dort nicht rein."



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Wäre die Bundeswehr eine reine Einsatzarmee so müßte man die Wehrpflicht abschaffen weil das Ziel dieser immer eine "inaktive Armee" war, die man im Verteidigungsfall reaktiveren kann. Ansonsten könnte ein Wehrpflichter seine Wehrpflicht auch bei der Polizei "absitzen" und dort Kaffee kochen.


Zitat Weißbuch zur Sicherheitspolitik Deutschlands 2006


> Internationale Konfliktverhütung und Krisenbewältigung einschließlich des Kampfes gegen
> den internationalen Terrorismus sind auf absehbare Zeit die *wahrscheinlicheren Aufgaben*. Sie
> sind *strukturbestimmend* und prägen maßgeblich Fähigkeiten, Führungssysteme, Verfügbarkeit
> und Ausrüstung der Bundeswehr.
> ...








Scrätcher schrieb:


> Der Auftrag der Bundeswehr umfasst unter anderem auch Hilfeleistungen bei Katastrophen und Unglücksfällen und dementsprechend muß sie auch ausgerichtet werden. Eine Amtshilfe bedeutet "Wenn mich wer fragt, stelle ich es bereit!" Ein Auftrag bedeutet: "Ich mach mich mit der Lage vertraut, schau was ich an Material & Personal habe oder brauche oder wie mein Personal auf solche Fälle vorbereiten (Schulen) kann.


Der Auftrag der Bundeswehr lautet nicht Amtshilfe zu leisten. Es gehört zu den Aufgaben der Streitkräfte, mit Bezug auf Art. 35 GG, Amtshilfe zu leisten wenn
a) eine Naturkatastrophe oder Unglücksfall das Gebiet mehr als eines Landes gefährdet
b) nur mit ihrer Hilfe eine derartige Lage bewältigt werden kann, insbesondere wenn nur sie über die erforderlichen Fähigkeiten verfügt oder
c) wenn die zuständigen Behörden erst zusammen mit Kräften der Bundeswehr den Schutz der Bevölkerung und gefährdeter Infrastruktur sicherstellen können.





Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich sage damit nicht, dass sie ihre Hauptaufgaben vernachlässigen soll, nur das sie auch noch andere Aufträge hat, die sie mit dem Personal der Wehrpflichtigen stellen kann, die ja nicht für Auslandseinsätze herangezogen werden dürfen (ohne eigene Zustimmung).


Die Bundeswehr ist im Moment schon kaum in der Lage die von der Politik geforderten Soldaten für Auslandseinsätze zu stellen, ein Übertragen von polizeilichen Aufgaben auf die Streitkräfte geht da ohnehin nicht ohne ein starkes Aufstocken des Wehretats. Und Wehrdienstleistende sind keine billigen Einsatzkräfte. 

Ich sage nicht, dass sich die Bundeswehr nicht auch im Innern engagieren soll, wenn es denn nicht anders geht und unter dem Aspekt der oben beschrieben Amtshilfe. Den Straßenverkehr zu regeln, Gebäude zu schützen oder Geiseln zu befreien sollte nicht Aufgabe der Bundeswehr sein. Und es ist ja nicht so, als ob alle Wehrpflichtigen nach der AGA nur sinnfrei auf Stube sitzen und Däumchen drehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Scrätcher schrieb:


> Das würde der Bundeswehr in der Öffentlichkeit auch wieder mehr Zustimmung bringen, gerade weil der Afghanistaneinsatz umstritten ist. Natürlich war es eine politische Entscheidung und dementsprechend ist die Bundeswehr nur ein ausführendes Organ, dass unter der schlechten Meinung der Öffentlichkeit nun leiden muß.


Ich glaube ja, weniger die Bundeswehr hat ein Prestigeproblem als der Einsatz in Afghanistan. Der Bürger versteht nicht was Deutschland am Hindukusch zu suchen hat, aber fehlende Integrität bzw. Zustimmung zur Aufgabe der Soldaten kann ich eigentlich nicht erkennen.


----------



## Wizzle (13. Juli 2009)

Ich finde Werpflicht auch naja, wenn es zuweing Soldaten oder Lücken bei der BW gibt, ist er angemessen, aber sonst eher ne.
Viele Länder wo es keine Wehrpflicht gibt bestizten die Armeen ja eine gewisse Tradition und Anerkennung, in der Bundeswehr werden, traditionell nur "Verräter" gefeiert und sonstige Soldatentraditonen aus alter Zeit werden ja über den Nazikamm geschoren, dazu wird unsere Armee ziemlich Stark von Linksradikalen Vereinigungen attackiert. In den Medien gibt es auch keine Annerkennug nur Kritik und schlechte Nachrichten.

Warum Frauen nicht eingezogen werden ist fraglich. Die meinen sonst auch das die alles besser können. 

Ich habe mich auch bei der Musterung (t2) auch für den Wehrdienst entschieden, ich meine der Arbeitsmarkt sieht ja auch ziemlich bescheiden aus, da mache ich lieber 9 Monate was anderes und hoffe das es danach besser aussieht.


----------



## Cørradø (13. Juli 2009)

@sympathisant: War mir ein Vergnügen deine Antwort zu lesen. Gute Ansätze, schöne Alternativvorschläge... kann eigentlich nichts hinzufügen. verstehs jetzt besser was du gemeint hast und kann im großen und ganzen zustimmen. Konsens.

@volvex:
zu 1. Selbst wenn es so wäre... (was ich gerne in Zahlen belegt hätte ;-) ) möcht ich doch nochmal erörtert haben was so schlimm daran ist, dass ein Mensch als Teil besser: als Element der Gesellschaft der Privatwirtschaft fehlt, aber der Allgemeinheit/Gesellschaft dient. 
Auch deine Kosten-Nutzen Rechnung die du nachher aufmachst... Bist du BWLer? ^^
Die ersten 15-18Jahre des Lebens verbringt man auch nicht unbedingt in der Privatwirtschaft... die meisten verbringen ihre Lebenszeit nach dem 65 Lebensjahr auch nicht mehr darin (werden immer weniger okay...). Volkswirtschaft, Konsum und alles ganz nett... aber ist es der Sinn des Lebens ein Produktionsfaktor zu sein? 
Ich finds schlimm genug und sehe den Hauptfeind in der modernen Gesellschaft unter anderem darin, dass der Mensch auf seinen Konsum reduziert wird. Jetzt auch noch - oder sogar wieder - Produktionsfaktor?

zu 2.
Kann ich mangels mangelnder Sachlagenkenntnis auch nicht viel sagen. s.o. ich fände tatsächliche Zahlen interessant. Bis dahin bin ich der Auffassung, dass sich das Modell "Bürger in Uniform" zugunsten der Demokratie doch rechnet. Unterm Strich also der Gewinn für die Gesellschaft/Allgemeinheit größer ist, als der tatsächliche finanzielle Verlust (den ich sogar bereit wäre einzuräumen). 

zu 3.
Wie weiter oben ausgeführt... ich würd der Berufsarmee mit dem sympathisant'schen Personalrat sogar ne Chance geben, glaube dennoch dass es durch das praktizierte System einfacher ist die Bundeswehr volksnah also demokratisch und nicht instrumentalisierbar (für Parteien, Diktatoren, Interessensgruppen oder schlicht den Befehlshabern) zu halten.

zu 4.
Ich glaub hierzulande resultiert die Wehrpflicht aus pragmatischeren Gründen als den Wunsch des Volkes nach "to keep and bear arms". Trotzdem seh ich (s.3.) den synergetischen Effekt gerade als positiv an! 
Wenn der Bürger, das Mitglied der Gesellschaft "die Uniform" trägt ist es unwahrscheinlicher, dass er sich instrumentalisieren lässt und gegen seine eigenen Interessen (die es ja wieder sind sobald er die Uniform nicht mehr trägt) handelt. Das Wehrpflichtmodell dient demnach der Demokratie. Auch wenn ich mich damit auf argumentatorisches Glatteis begebe: Wieso wurden denn paramilitärische Freikorps im Dritten Reich anstatt der Armee genutzt um die Macht zu festigen? Wer hat den in der Ostzone die Aufstände "niedergeschlagen"?

zu 5.
Ich denk das ist ganz okay so, wie es ist. Frauen beim Bund? Für mich immernoch eine seltsame Vorstellung... Warum das so ist?
Zugegeben ich hab das nie mehr hinterfragt als man mir verzapft hat das wäre so, weil Frauen ja Kinder kriegen und deshalb min. 9 Monate "für die Privatwirtschaft ausfallen" (um in deinen Worten zu sprechen)... Vielleicht liegt's daran, dass zum Erhalt der Gesellschaft weit weniger Männer als Frauen nötig wären. *hust* Wo kann ich mich nochmal als Zivi bewerben?? Vor 200 Jahren noch haben militärische Auseinandersetzungen ganze Landstriche entvölkert bzw. ent*mann*t...

Bei den Vollidioten kann ich dir dann zustimmen. Denke das hat aber mit der sonst mangelnden Identifizierung mit der eigenen Persönlichkeit zu tun als wie mit der erzieherischen Wirkung der Bundeswehr oder des Bundesheeres. Vielleicht hats auch damit zu tun, man möge mir widersprechen, dass es für viele die einzige Zeit in ihrem Leben ist oder war in dem durch die 30 Liegestützen am morgen genug Testosteron produziert wurde um auch abends noch den dicken Macker zu markieren... Das ist dann wie in der Pubertät, der Körper muss auf einmal mit einem veränderten Hormonhaushalt klarkommen... usw. Schrecklich.




Wizzle schrieb:


> Viele Länder wo es keine Wehrpflicht gibt bestizten die Armeen ja eine gewisse Tradition und Anerkennung, in der Bundeswehr werden, traditionell nur "Verräter" gefeiert und sonstige Soldatentraditonen aus alter Zeit werden ja über den Nazikamm geschoren, dazu wird unsere Armee ziemlich Stark von Linksradikalen Vereinigungen attackiert. In den Medien gibt es auch keine Annerkennug nur Kritik und schlechte Nachrichten.


hey! Die Bundeswehr blickt auf eine 54jährige Tradition zurück. Das hat mir der Geschichte unseres Landes zu tun. 
Anerkennung hat sie sich zur Genüge verdient. In ihrer Geschichte gab es keine kriegerische Auseinandersetzung (und jetzt muss ich aufpassen auf unserem Boden. Demnach hat sie ihre Sache (Wahrung des Friedens etc...) gut gemacht. Da die Bundeswehr zum größten Teil aus ansonsten zivilen Bundesbürgern zusammensetzt wären wir ziemlich doof sie blöd zu finden. Immerhin würden wir ausgedienten Männer uns dann ja selbst doof finden oder nicht? Klar finden manche alte Hasen die Turnschuhgeneration doof, weil unsere Füßlein nicht mehr in Springerstiefeln geschmerzt haben sondern nach 2 Wochen sich unseren verwöhnten Wohlstandsfüßlein umschmiegt haben. Aber ansonsten genießt die Bundeswehr doch (zurecht) einen ganz guten Ruf.
Kooperation mit ausländischen Streitkräften, ehemaligen Erbfeinden... selbst bei Auslandseinsätzen machen wir unseren Jungs, wenn sie sich nicht gerade mit Schädeln aus Massengräbern schmücken, keinen Vorwurf sondern (zurecht) der Politik, die sie aus nicht einwandfrei ersichtlichen Gründen ausser Landes schickt. Gerade WEGEN der zweifelhaften Geschichte, die du anführst mutet es seltsam an, wenn Deutsche Männer in fremden Ländern bewaffnete Konflikte austragen. Rückholung von Staatsbürgern aus Krisengebieten is ne andere Sache... dafür beide Daumen hoch.
Ich kann gut darauf verzichten dem Andenken der Wehrmacht zu huldigen. Es zeugt auch nicht gerade von gutem Geschmack, wenn man "Leistungen" aus dieser Zeit, die sehr fragwürdige Ziele verfolgt hat, heroisiert.
Trotzdem find ichs auch selten dämlich, wenn man die Wehrmacht mit Nationalsozialisten gleichstellt. da hast du recht.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (14. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> http://www.bverfg.de/entscheidungen/rs2002...html#Fundstelle


danke


----------



## volvex (14. Juli 2009)

diese informationen habe ich über meinen vater, der lange mit dem
militär zusammengearbeitet hat, von diversen österreichischen generälen.
anderes land, aber das system ist nahezu ident, und das grundwehrdiener
hohe kosten produzieren ist fakt.


----------



## vollmi (14. Juli 2009)

volvex schrieb:


> diese informationen habe ich über meinen vater, der lange mit dem
> militär zusammengearbeitet hat, von diversen österreichischen generälen.
> anderes land, aber das system ist nahezu ident, und das grundwehrdiener
> hohe kosten produzieren ist fakt.



Das mag sein. Nur hat man dann im Extremfall die Möglichkeit Milionen Männern ne Waffe zu geben ohne ihnen nochmal erklären zu müssen wo die Kugel rauskommt.
Soviele Söldner kann man garnicht bezahlen.

Ausserdem Soldaten die sich bezahlen lassen um ihr Leben zu riskieren kämpfen nur solange wie die Kohle das Risiko aufhebt oder der Gegner mehr bezahlt. Da vertrau ich den Menschen die ihr eigenes Land verteidigen müssen schon etwas mehr.

Klar so ein Konflikt ist zur Zeit nicht absehbar, aber die Zeiten haben sich schon immer schnell geändert.

mfG René


----------



## sympathisant (14. Juli 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Das mag sein. Nur hat man dann im Extremfall die Möglichkeit Milionen Männern ne Waffe zu geben ohne ihnen nochmal erklären zu müssen wo die Kugel rauskommt.
> Soviele Söldner kann man garnicht bezahlen.
> 
> Ausserdem Soldaten die sich bezahlen lassen um ihr Leben zu riskieren kämpfen nur solange wie die Kohle das Risiko aufhebt oder der Gegner mehr bezahlt. Da vertrau ich den Menschen die ihr eigenes Land verteidigen müssen schon etwas mehr.
> ...



es redet ja keiner davon, dass afrikaner, chinesen oder brasilianer unser land verteidigen sollen. aber eine deutsche gut ausgerüstete berufsarmee hätte in meinen augen was ...

und wo ne kugel rauskommt weiss wohl jeder. auch schiessen ist nicht besonders schwer. treffen schon eher .. aber um nochmal auf das bereits genannte beispiel zurückzukommen. jemand der 15 jahre nicht geschossen hat und dem nun irgendein gewehr in die hand gedrückt wird, wird selbst mit tunnelblick und adrenalinschub einen gegner der auf ihn zustürmt nicht treffen.

und wenns nur ums zerstören von taktischen zielen (brücken, usw.) geht, dann wird sowieso n bomber losgeschickt ...


----------



## shadow24 (14. Juli 2009)

volvex schrieb:


> und das grundwehrdiener
> hohe kosten produzieren ist fakt.


fand deine Ausführungen nicht schlecht,aber wenn du dir eine Berufsarmee vorstellst werden deine Kosten auch nicht viel günstiger,denn eine teure Einstellungsuntersuchung muss auch bei denen stattfinden und anstatt des Taschengeldes was ein Wehrpflichtiger bekommt,bekommt der Berufssoldat ein richtiges Gehalt,was wahrscheinlich drei bis vier mal so hoch ist wie der Sold eines Wehrpflichtigen...
dazu kommt,dass bei einer Berufsarmee wahrscheinlich viele Standorte eingestampft werden weil die Berufsarmee vielleicht nur ein drittel der jetzigen Stärke unserer Wehrpflichtigenarmee besitzen würde.
dadurch würden viele Arbeitsplätze verloren gehen.angefangen von den Beschäftigten in der kleiderkammer,über die Angestellten aus den Institutionen die Wehrpflichtige betreut und einberufen hat,über bahnangestellte bis hin zur Gastronomie und anderen Gewerben.
hab ich alles in meiner Heimatstadt mitgemacht.zwei Kasernen wurdne geschlossen und der wirtschaftliche Einbruch war enorm für die Stadt.praktisch waren von einem Monat auf dne anderen knapp 5000 Menschen weniger in dem Ort...
gleichzeitig würde doch sofort mit Wegfall der Wehrpflicht der Zivildienst in Frage gestellt werden.wenn keiner mehr zum Bund muss,dann kann man an 5 Fingern abzählen wer sich dann noch freiwillig zum Zivildienst oder auch stattdessen zur Freiwilligen Feuerwehr oder THW melden würde...
die Faktoren wurden schon mal in einem anderen fred aufgerollt und gegenübergestellt.von daher ist es gefährlich zu behaupten das wir mit einer Berufsarmee günstiger fahren würden, da man die bestehende Arbeitsstruktur berücksichtigen muss...


----------



## Caveman1979 (14. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> .
> 
> Zudem habe ich diverse Freunde die gesagt haben, dass sie sich nach dem Militärdienst erst mal wieder in die Gesellschaft integrieren mussten und sich zusammenreissen mussten, weil sie jetzt nicht mehr jeden Abend saufen und feiern gehn konnten. Den positiven Erziehungseffekt durchs Militär sehe ich persönlich nicht - ausgenommen bei den Leuten, die zu Hause noch nie eine Erziehung erhalten haben. Aber wir reden ja über das Gros, nicht über die Ausnahmen (korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liegen sollte).



Was deine Freunde in ihrer Freizeit beim militär machen ist ihr Problem du stellts es ja hier hin als ob sie Saufen musten! Das sie keine andere Freizeit beschäftigung genutzt haben ist wohl nicht das Problem der Bundeswehr sie bietet einiges an.(stellst gerade ein sehr gutes zeugnis deiner freunde hier aus Respekt) soviel zum Thema Erziehung!
Aber vielen dank genau das ist die bestätigung auf die ich gewartet habe.Du kannst dich mal Kundig machen was der Bund von seinen Soldaten erwartet auch wenn sie Freizeit haben. Zwecks das Aussehn der Bundeswehr in der Gesellschaft.Und soweit ich weiß muss ein soldat auch in einer Gewissen Zeit Kampf bereit sein.und nicht erst 24h ausnüchtern.(sry aber die hätten uns den arsch aufgerißen wenn wir am ständigen Saufen gewesen wären)


----------



## Deleo (14. Juli 2009)

Schade dass es die Wehrpflicht kaum noch gibt, da die Bundeswehr ja nicht nur da ist um Kriege zu führen.
Es gebe wieder mehr Respekt bei den jungendlichen weniger Arbeitslose und für viele eine Perspektive im Leben, 
wenn ich mir viele jungendliche anschaue bin ich manchmal echt Sprachlos.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juli 2009)

Deleo schrieb:


> Schade das es die Wehrpflicht kaum noch gibt,da die Bundeswehr ja nicht nur da ist um kriege zu führen.
> Es gebe wieder mehr Respeckt bei den jungendlichen weniger Arbeitslose und für viele eine perspecktive im Leben,
> wenn ich mir viele jungendliche anschaue bin ich manchmal echt Sprachlos.


Angesichts deiner Rechtschreibung bin ich das auch.

Naja ich werde hoffentlich ausgemustert, warum und weshalb habe ich ja schon in diesem Thread weiter vorne erörtert^^


----------



## Deleo (14. Juli 2009)

Ja lol habe es jetzt auch gesehen....erstmal ein Kaffee...


----------



## Natar (14. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Angesichts deiner Rechtschreibung bin ich das auch.
> 
> Naja ich werde hoffentlich ausgemustert, warum und weshalb habe ich ja schon in diesem Thread weiter vorne erörtert^^



- angst mehrere tage nicht in einem forum umherwandeln zu können
- furcht davor weit weg von familie und schutz zu sein
- schwierigkeiten damit dich neuen gegebenheiten anzupassen
- mühe beurkunden mit abfinden eines befehlempfängers

kein problem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (14. Juli 2009)

Was passiert wenn ich einfach ganix mache???


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juli 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> - angst mehrere tage nicht in einem forum umherwandeln zu können
> ja das auch
> - furcht davor weit weg von familie und schutz zu sein
> nein das eher nicht
> ...



eher die "Zeitverschwendung" aber das steht schon weiter vorne im Thread


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. Juli 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Was passiert wenn ich einfach ganix mache???



definiere bitte^^


----------



## neo1986 (14. Juli 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> definiere bitte^^


wenn ich t5 bin und nicht zum zivieldienst antrete....


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. Juli 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> wenn ich t5 bin und nicht zum zivieldienst antrete....



Das ist im Prinzip so: Du suchst dir vorher aus was du machen willst. Bund oder Zivi. Wenn du sagst Zivi und bist t5, musst du Zivi machen weil völlig Rille ist, wie du gemustert wirst. Wenn du aber Bund sagst und hast dann t5, wirst du ausgemustert und musst garnichts machen. D.h. entweder Zivi gehen (und da gibts keinen Ausweg) oder Bund sagen auf die Chance hin ausgemustert zu werden.

Dazu muss man sagen, dass derzeit sehr wenige Leute genommen werden. Wenn du noch ein paar gesundheitliche Probleme hast sollte es kein Problem sein ausgemustert zu werden.


----------



## neo1986 (14. Juli 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Das ist im Prinzip so: Du suchst dir vorher aus was du machen willst. Bund oder Zivi. Wenn du sagst Zivi und bist t5, musst du Zivi machen weil völlig Rille ist, wie du gemustert wirst. Wenn du aber Bund sagst und hast dann t5, *wirst du ausgemustert und musst garnichts machen.* D.h. entweder Zivi gehen (und da gibts keinen Ausweg) oder Bund sagen auf die Chance hin ausgemustert zu werden.
> 
> Dazu muss man sagen, dass derzeit sehr wenige Leute genommen werden. Wenn du noch ein paar gesundheitliche Probleme hast sollte es kein Problem sein ausgemustert zu werden.



Aha das hab ich garnicht gewusst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm das mit T5 könnte klappen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.....Thx für die infos..


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. Juli 2009)

Und wenn du gesundheitliche Probleme hast kannst du die in dem Brief, den du irgendwann bekommst (beinhaltet mehrere Fragebögen), dokumentieren und wenn sie ausreichend sind brauchst du garnicht erst zur Musterung kommen, gehst also dieses "Risiko" garnicht erst ein.


----------



## Davatar (14. Juli 2009)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Was deine Freunde in ihrer Freizeit beim militär machen ist ihr Problem du stellts es ja hier hin als ob sie Saufen musten! Das sie keine andere Freizeit beschäftigung genutzt haben ist wohl nicht das Problem der Bundeswehr sie bietet einiges an.(stellst gerade ein sehr gutes zeugnis deiner freunde hier aus Respekt) soviel zum Thema Erziehung!


Natürlich kann jeder tun und lassen, was er will, dennoch ist es schlicht und einfach Tatsache, dass die überragende Mehrheit der Soldaten in ihrer Freizeit genau das tut: Saufen. Die Soldaten "erziehen" sich insofern auch gegenseitig dazu, jeden Abend saufen zu gehn. Ein Argument mehr gegen die von Dir angesprochene Erziehung durch das Militär. Ich versuchs mal anders:
Lebe ein halbes Jahr unter Affen, mit der Zeit wirst Du ziemlich sicher selbst die Eigenschaften der Affen annehmen. Genau das Selbe ists im Militär.
Die Stelle mit dem guten Zeugnis an meine Freunde ausstellen find ich ja noch am besten, viel tiefer unter der Gürtellinie hättest Du wohl nicht angreifen können, aber auf ein solches Niveau werde ich mich hier nicht herablassen.
Ausserdem habe ich exakt das geschrieben, was mir meine Freunde damals gesagt haben und die Aussage kam von diversen Leuten (nicht nur aus meinem Freundeskreis), die gesagt haben, dass sie sich nach dem Dienst wieder selbst in die Gesellschaft integrieren lassen mussten. Davon abgesehen habe ich ebenfalls geschrieben, dass sie sich ja wieder in die Gesellschaft integriert haben, insofern können sie so schlimm ja auch nicht sein oder? (Vorsicht, rethorische Frage, bedarf keiner Antwort!)


> Aber vielen dank genau das ist die bestätigung auf die ich gewartet habe.Du kannst dich mal Kundig machen was der Bund von seinen Soldaten erwartet auch wenn sie Freizeit haben. Zwecks das Aussehn der Bundeswehr in der Gesellschaft.Und soweit ich weiß muss ein soldat auch in einer Gewissen Zeit Kampf bereit sein.und nicht erst 24h ausnüchtern.(sry aber die hätten uns den arsch aufgerißen wenn wir am ständigen Saufen gewesen wären)


Hahaha dass ich nicht lache! Abgesehen von den Fahrern, denen eine Pflicht-Schlafzeit von rund 6-8 Stunden zusteht gibts ja wohl Kaum Leute im Dienst die komplette Bereitschaft haben müssen. Wenn man Bereitschaft ausüben muss geht man ja wohl abends auch nicht gross weg, weil man genau weiss dass man am nächsten Tag hart rangenommen wird. Aber Bereitschaft hat man auch nicht jeden Tag.

Geh doch mal abends auf die Strasse oder in die Kneipen und schau Dir die Soldaten an, dann siehst Du ganz genau was ich meine. Da kann man schönreden was man will, das wird danach nichts ändern, dass man sich beim Militär hier gegenseitig dazu animiert, bezahlte Ferien mit gelegentlichem Saufgelage durchzuführen.


----------



## Stancer (14. Juli 2009)

Man sollte aber mal bedenken, das der Bund die Wehrpflichtigen sicher nicht zum Saufen bringt. Die Wehrpflichtigen beim Bund sind immer nen Querschnitt der Gesellschaft. Man findet dort Vollasis aber auch hochintelligente Abiturienten.

Die Soldaten saufen in ihrer Freizeit und wenn das für sie die einzige Möglichkeit ist sich zu beschäftigen ist das eher nen Problem unserer Gesellschaft. Man liest doch auch jeden Tag, das mal wieder nen 12 Jähriger nach Komasaufen im Krankenhaus gelandet ist.

Klar kann man es so hinstellen, das "Alle" beim Bund saufen. Ist halt ne verallgemeinerung, so wie alle Bauarbeiter Bild lesen und Bier trinken....bla.

Da ich selber beim Bund bin kann ich sagen : Von den Längerdienenden trinken die wenigsten regelmäßig und wenn dann nur in Maßen...sprich max. 1-2 Bier und auch nicht täglich. Nen schwarzes Schaf gibts natürlich immer, der sich dann direkt nach Dienst den Tequila in den Hals schüttet, aber der Kerl ist auch kaputt.

Die Grundwehrdienstleistenden dagegen ballern sich bei jedem Anlass gnadenlos weg und sind am nächsten Tag quasi zu nix nutze. Ist das nun wegen dem Bund ? Ich denke nicht, denn in der kurzen Zeit, wie die Soldaten bei der Bw sind kann sich unmöglich ein derartiger Alkoholkonsum entwickeln.

Die Soldaten, die negativ auffallen in der Öffentlichkeit sind zu 99% Grundwehrdienstleistende. Nen SaZ erlaubt sich sowas nicht, da er dann seine Karriere riskieren würde. Und klar : Soldaten sind natürlich die einzigen, die in Deutschland Alkohol trinken.
Und mit dem animieren zum Alkohol ist wohl das lächerlichste was ich je gehört habe. Glaubst du da stellt sich jemand vor die Soldaten und sagt "So Leute, heute ist unser traditioneller Sauftag und da ballern wir uns richtig weg. Wer nichts trinkt landet im Knast" ???


@Davatar : Solche "Bereitschaftseinheiten" gibt es. Sind die sogenannten Krisenreaktionskräfte, die wechseln alle 2-3 Monate und d.h. die sitzen eigentlich permanent auf gepackten Taschen. Falls irgendwo eine Krise los geht müssen diese Einheiten innerhalb von 72 Stunden in der Krisenregion eintreffen. Betrifft vor allem Kampftruppen der Division Spezielle Operationen und Divison Luftlandeoperationen also vor allem Fallschirmjäger.
Die Soldaten haben natürlich trotzdem Freizeit aber müssen z.b. innerhalb von 8 Std die Kaserne erreichen können. D.h. Urlaub auf Malle ist in dieser Zeit nicht.


----------



## Caveman1979 (14. Juli 2009)

Schaue die mal das an hier

Es liegt wohl einfach nur daran das man über mansches einfach mal wegsehn kann!
was du aber hier behauptest ist das bei der Bundeswehr alle und jeder nur am saufen ist!
Es hat niemand was dagegen sich nach Dienstende mal 2-3 bier zu können.

Beleidige auch bitte nicht Affen den das sind Tiere die Denken können!


----------



## Davatar (14. Juli 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Klar kann man es so hinstellen, das "Alle" beim Bund saufen. Ist halt ne verallgemeinerung, so wie alle Bauarbeiter Bild lesen und Bier trinken....bla.
> 
> Da ich selber beim Bund bin kann ich sagen : Von den Längerdienenden trinken die wenigsten regelmäßig und wenn dann nur in Maßen...sprich max. 1-2 Bier und auch nicht täglich. Nen schwarzes Schaf gibts natürlich immer, der sich dann direkt nach Dienst den Tequila in den Hals schüttet, aber der Kerl ist auch kaputt.


Und genau da liegt auch der Unterschied: die "Längerdienenden", womit Du vermutlich die Soldaten meinst die weiter gemacht haben. Aber diese Soldaten sind ja auch daran interessiert im Militär was zu erreichen, aufzusteigen, was auch immer. Das find ich ja auch gut und recht. Ich hab nie gesagt, dass ich das Militär komplett auflösen möchte. Nur sollte nicht die Frage grundsätzlich sein: bist Du tauglich fürs Militär? Wenn nein geh zum Zivi, sondern die Frage sollte sein: möchtest Du lieber zum Militär oder zum Zivi? Die Aufgaben von Wasserschutz, etc könnte die Zivis genauso gut erledigen wie das Militär und zusätzlich könnte man noch grosse Geldsummen brach liegenden Militärguts wie Waffen, Panzer und Munition einsparen und für Sinnvolleres einsetzen.
Ein Soldat der freiwillig zum Militär geht ist garantiert wesentlich motivierter als einer der dazu gezwungen wird. Natürlich würde man im Alternativszenario immernoch gezwungen werden irgendwo mitmachen zu müssen. Aber ehrlich gesagt denke ich, dass der demotivierte Zivi wesentlich nützlicher für die Gesellschaft ist als der demotivierte Soldat. Im Endeffekt tun beide nicht sonderlich viel, das ist klar, aber das was sie tun kann bei den Zivis wesentlich sinnvoller eingesetzt werden.



> @Davatar : Solche "Bereitschaftseinheiten" gibt es. Sind die sogenannten Krisenreaktionskräfte, die wechseln alle 2-3 Monate und d.h. die sitzen eigentlich permanent auf gepackten Taschen. Falls irgendwo eine Krise los geht müssen diese Einheiten innerhalb von 72 Stunden in der Krisenregion eintreffen. Betrifft vor allem Kampftruppen der Division Spezielle Operationen und Divison Luftlandeoperationen also vor allem Fallschirmjäger.
> Die Soldaten haben natürlich trotzdem Freizeit aber müssen z.b. innerhalb von 8 Std die Kaserne erreichen können. D.h. Urlaub auf Malle ist in dieser Zeit nicht.


Ok das ist natürlich klar dass die dann dementsprechend nüchtern sein müssen. Aber ich denke das dürfte ja von sich aus schon klar sein ohne gross drüber diskutieren zu müssen. Dennoch danke für die Ausführung.



Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Schaue die mal das an hier
> 
> Es liegt wohl einfach nur daran das man über mansches einfach mal wegsehn kann!
> was du aber hier behauptest ist das bei der Bundeswehr alle und jeder nur am saufen ist!
> ...


Ich denke wir alle sind uns im Klaren, dass von den Gesetzen und Statuten her das Militär Disziplin und Gehorsam von ihren Soldaten auch in der Freizeit wünscht. Was im Grundsatz sein sollte darüber spreche ich aber auch nicht sondern was tatsächlich ist.

Und Affen hab ich nie beleidigt. Ich habe ausdrücklich geschrieben: Wenn Du (bzw egal wer) unter Affen leben würde, würde man früher oder später deren Verhalten annehmen. Stichworte: Rudelzugehörigkeit, Gruppenverhalten, etc. Genauso verhalten sich halt die Soldaten abends auch.
Es gibt da so ein tolles Sprichwort: _"Wenn man ins Militär geht fängt man entweder an zu rauchen oder zu saufen."_
Und nein, das Sprichwort hab nicht ich erfunden, das gibts schon seit einiger Zeit.


----------



## Noxiel (14. Juli 2009)

@Davatar

Also ist es tatsächlich nicht der Bundeswehr anzulasten, wenn sich ihre Grundwehrdienstleistenden Abend für Abend die Kante geben, als wenn sie dies bei ihrer Zivilstelle bei Aufkommen von Langeweile genauso machen würden. Also doch ausschließlich ein rein gesellschaftliches Problem der Jugend, die nichts mit ihrer Freizeit anzufangen weiß, als sich mit Alkohol den Abend schöner zu gestalten. Demotivierte junge Männer/Frauen sind, egal wo sie eingesetzt werden, eine einfache Belastung.


----------



## Davatar (14. Juli 2009)

Gut, dann schaffen wir die Wehrpflicht einfach ab und das Problem ist gelöst Noxiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Vorsicht, Ironie!)

Und das Problem auf die Jugend abzuschieben seh ich auch nicht wirklich als tolle Einstellung. Die Jugend war im Gros schon immer etwa gleich, es gab schon immer eine gewisse Verteilung an "aufmüpfigen Jugendlichen" und gemässigteren Jugendlichen.

Oder alternativ überarbeiten wir die Wehrpflichtsgeschichte so dass die Soldaten im Militär sind die das auch wirklich wollen und der Rest geht zu den Zivis. Durch den entsprechenden Zivi-Anstieg könnte man die Zeit die man dort verbringen muss dementsprechend verkürzen und durch die eingesparten Kosten von mir aus den Sold der Soldaten erhöhen damit eine Wehrdienstzeit auch wirklich eine interessante Alternative zum Berufsleben darstellt. Natürlich ist das hier was ich schreibe alles sehr vereinfacht, dennoch sollte es in etwa zeigen worauf ich hinaus will:

Die Wehrpflicht im Grundsatz wie sie jetzt ist soll überarbeitet werden, das Militär soll zum Berufsmilitär werden: denn nur ein motivierter Soldat ist auch ein sinnvoller Soldat. Die Pflichten die bisher das Militär übernommen hat wie Überschwemmungsschutz, etc könnten von den Zivis genauso gut erledigt werden wie vom Militär.
Und schlussendlich hab ich lieber nen Bagger mehr für die Zivis der irgendwo für den Ernstfall rumsteht als nen Panzer mehr, der für einen Ernstfall rumsteht der heute nicht mehr allzu realistisch ist. (und nein ich bin kein Pazifist, aber ich betrachte brach liegendes Material das Millionen kostet als unnötige Investition)


----------



## Shargath (14. Juli 2009)

Also ich find die Wehrpflicht eigentlich ganz gut. Is ja nicht so das man nur Zeit absitzt und sich herumkomandieren lässt.
Dort erlebt man eigentlich eine tolle Zeit, lernt viel neues kennen, Kameradschaft, Disziplin und eigentlich auch Spaß! Wenn man Glück hat kommt man
auch ins Ausland oder eben weiter Weg von zu Hause und schileßt dort Freundschaften und sonstiges.

MfG


----------



## Noxiel (14. Juli 2009)

Womit wir endlich beim Kernthema sind, das lautet: "Sind alle bzw. die meisten Wehrpflichtigen gelangweilt und demotiviert?"
Ich halte dagegen, dass die Bundeswehr ihren größten Personalbedarf an Zeitsoldaten und FWDL aus den Grundwehrdienstleistenden rekrutiert. 

Und eine Verkürzung der Zivistellen würde doch auch bedeuten, dass in kürzerer Zeit mehr Leute auf ihren Posten eingelernt werden müssen, was abermals Personal bindet und höhere Kosten verursacht (wobei ich kein Wissen über die Mechanik von Zivildienstleistenden habe).

Und wie gesagt, welche Zivilstellen verfügen denn über Material und Mannstärke um bei Umweltkatastrophen in dem Maße zu helfen, wie es die Bundeswehr mit ihren Soldaten kann? Struktur, Hierachienetze und Organisationsmodelle müssten dafür schließlich auch erst entwickelt und unterhalten werden.


----------



## sympathisant (14. Juli 2009)

dann sollen sie das mal tun. 

lieber nen gut ausgebildeten katastropheneinsatzleiter mit nem eingespieltem team. als nem bw-unteroffizier mit 10 wehrdienstleistenden.


----------



## vollmi (14. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Oder alternativ überarbeiten wir die Wehrpflichtsgeschichte so dass die Soldaten im Militär sind die das auch wirklich wollen und der Rest geht zu den Zivis.



Gott behüte mich vor demotivierten Zivis in ihrem Krankenwagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiss nicht ob ich das so toll fände mich von Zivis pflegen zu lassen die da nur ihre Zeit absitzen.

Wohlgemerkt bei uns wurde am feierabend auch gefestet und sicher auch getrunken. Aber wer es nicht geschafft hat am nächsten morgen sein Pferd zu füttern und bereit zu machen, ist schlicht und einfach in der Kiste gelandet, das passiert einmal dann hats jeder kapiert.

Und Zivis ziehen sich wohl manchmal sogar wärend der Arbeit das eine oder andere Bier rein, das ist ein Persönliches Problem einiger Personen.
Ich habe übrigens noch nie Alkohol getrunken und habs auch durch die Army geschafft ohne mich untern Tisch zu saufen.

mfG René


----------



## Scrätcher (14. Juli 2009)

Sind wir doch mal ehrlich! Wer rechnet heute schon mit einem großen vaterländischen Verteidigungskrieg?

Selbst wenn der Iran uns den Krieg erklären würde es ihm wohl schwerfallen seine Truppen durch den Zoll zu kriegen! oO

Also kann eigentlich die Antwort nur sein:

Pflicht zum Zivildienst! für Männlein wie auch Weiblein! Alternativ: Ersatzdienst bei der Bundeswehr!

Das wäre in meinen Augen die sinnvollste Alternative zur Zeit!


----------



## grunzhart (14. Juli 2009)

> Ich halte dagegen, dass die Bundeswehr ihren größten Personalbedarf an Zeitsoldaten und FWDL aus den Grundwehrdienstleistenden rekrutiert.



Das ist vielleicht der wichtigste Grund für die Wehrpflicht.
Die Erfahrungen der Staaten, welche die Wehrpflicht aufgegeben haben, zeigen, dass bestimmte gesellschaftliche Kräfte für die Streitmacht praktisch nicht mehr zu gewinnen sind, selbst wenn man enorme Summen für Werbemaßnahmen aufwendet. Man kommt z.B. an Abiturienten einfach nicht ran.
Man muss dann vermehrt auf Personen zurückgreifen, die außerhalb in den Streitkräften DIE Chance sehen, ihrem Umfeld zu entkommen; leider sind dies regelmäßig Personen mit einem niedrigen Bildungsgrad und keiner wünschenswerten Sozialisation. 
Dass die Abschaffung der Wehrpflicht kostensenkend wirken würde, darf mittlerweile als mehrfach widerlegt gelten.


@scrätcher
Einen nichtdiskriminierenden Pflichtdienst würde auch ich befürworten, allerdings sehe ich nicht, warum in Anbetracht der faktischen Wahlfreiheit zwischen Wehrdienst und Zivildienst ein Paradigmenwechsel erfolgen sollte. Zumal man den zivilien Sektor nun auch nicht mit jungen Menschen fluten sollte. Bei der von Dir vorgeschlagenen Variante wäre eine Regulation über eine Ausmusterung nur schwerlich vorstellbar.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (14. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Sind wir doch mal ehrlich! Wer rechnet heute schon mit einem großen vaterländischen Verteidigungskrieg? *<-----ICH *
> 
> schwerfallen seine Truppen durch den Zoll zu kriegen! oO



Stimmt sie halten beim Zoll, und fragen ob sie durch dürfen O.o


----------



## Davatar (14. Juli 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> dann sollen sie das mal tun.
> 
> lieber nen gut ausgebildeten katastropheneinsatzleiter mit nem eingespieltem team. als nem bw-unteroffizier mit 10 wehrdienstleistenden.


Korrekt! Natürlich kann eine Veränderung nicht von heute auf morgen kommen. Aber langfristig könnte das Geld das im Militär zT verschleudert wird für die entsprechende Infrastruktur der Zivis eingesetzt werden.



vollmi schrieb:


> Gott behüte mich vor demotivierten Zivis in ihrem Krankenwagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich behaupte mal dass jemand der in nem Krankenwagen sitzt seine Arbeit wesentlich ernster nimmt als jemand der alten Leuten die Topfpfannen leert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Wohlgemerkt bei uns wurde am feierabend auch gefestet und sicher auch getrunken. Aber wer es nicht geschafft hat am nächsten morgen sein Pferd zu füttern und bereit zu machen, ist schlicht und einfach in der Kiste gelandet, das passiert einmal dann hats jeder kapiert.
> 
> Und Zivis ziehen sich wohl manchmal sogar wärend der Arbeit das eine oder andere Bier rein, das ist ein Persönliches Problem einiger Personen.
> Ich habe übrigens noch nie Alkohol getrunken und habs auch durch die Army geschafft ohne mich untern Tisch zu saufen.
> ...


Ok ich fahre nach der Einstellung, dass man Alkohol während der Arbeit grundsätzlich nicht konsumiert, dabei spielt es keine Rolle welche Arbeit man verrichtet (naja vom Bier-/Schnapsbrauer mal abgesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Und ich denke (und hoffe) dass es sich da eher um die Ausnahme als die Regel handelt.


----------



## Stancer (14. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Oder alternativ überarbeiten wir die Wehrpflichtsgeschichte so dass die Soldaten im Militär sind die das auch wirklich wollen und der Rest geht zu den Zivis.



Erm, genau so ist die Wehrpflicht in Deutschland. Man geht nur davon aus, das jeder nach dem Grundgesetz Wehrdienst leisten WILL !!! Wer keinen Wehrdienst leisten will verweigert und macht Zivi. So steht es auch im Grundgesetz.

_Art. 12a [Wehr- und Dienstpflicht]
(1) Männer können vom vollendeten achtzehnten Lebensjahr an zum Dienst in den Streitkräften, im Bundesgrenzschutz oder in einem Zivilschutzverband verpflichtet werden.
(2) Wer aus Gewissensgründen den Kriegsdienst mit der Waffe verweigert, kann zu einem Ersatzdienst verpflichtet werden. Die Dauer des Ersatzdienstes darf die Dauer des Wehrdienstes nicht übersteigen.''
_

Wer beim Bund ist obwohl er da nicht hin wollte war einfach nur zu faul ne Verweigerung zu schreiben. Genug Zeit hat man, denn schließlich kann man ab der Musterung verweigern und diese findet ja meistens im Alter von 16-17 statt also noch mindestens über 1 Jahr vor Beginn des Wehrdienstes.


----------



## Noxiel (14. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> [...] Aber langfristig könnte das Geld das im Militär zT verschleudert wird für die entsprechende Infrastruktur der Zivis eingesetzt werden.



Um es dann in zivilen Einrichtungen zu verschleuden, welche schließlich 24/7 unterhalten werden müssen, um im Falle eines Notfalles schnell und zeitnah aktiviert werden zu können. Betreibt man stattdessen keinen stetigen, ich sage mal, Standort, dauert die Einberufung, neuerliche Ausbildung und Aktivierung der zivilen Kräfte mehr Zeit und Geld. Womit wir wieder beim Problem der Personalfluktuation wären, die durch ständiges Personal ausgeglichen werden müsste....

Beispiel Bundeswehr: Der Gruppen- /Zugführer bleibt als Kopf der Gruppe über Jahre mit seinen Erfahrungen verfügbar, die er neben seiner Hauptaufgabe innerhalb der Armee, bereitstellen kann. Der Grundwehrdienstleistende bekommt, unwichtig welche Funktion er später ausübt, die Kernkompetenzen durch die AGA mit auf den Weg, was ihn für einen Katastropheneinsatz wesentlich wertvoller macht.


----------



## Scrätcher (14. Juli 2009)

grunzhart schrieb:


> @scrätcher
> Einen nichtdiskriminierenden Pflichtdienst würde auch ich befürworten, allerdings sehe ich nicht, warum in Anbetracht der faktischen Wahlfreiheit zwischen Wehrdienst und Zivildienst ein Paradigmenwechsel erfolgen sollte. Zumal man den zivilien Sektor nun auch nicht mit jungen Menschen fluten sollte. Bei der von Dir vorgeschlagenen Variante wäre eine Regulation über eine Ausmusterung nur schwerlich vorstellbar.



Meiner Meinung nach gibt es einfach mehr Naturkatastrophen und defizite in den sozialen Berufen wie es wahrscheinlich wäre, das Reservisten für den Krieg gebraucht werden würden. Somit könnte man den Schwerpunkt eben auf die zuerst genannten Punkte verschieben. Das würde den Staat insofern entlasten, dass ausgebildetes Krankenpflegepersonal auch mal wieder mehr Zeit für Patienten hat und nicht nur den ganzen Tag mit Betten machen beschäftigt ist. 

Immerhin schimpfen wir uns ja noch Sozialstaat. Also könnte man ruhig die Pflicht an der Allgemeinheit in sozialen Einrichtungen einführen.

Vielel Leute glauben irrtümlich, dass es drei Möglichkeiten gibt: Bund, Zivildienst, Ausmusterung. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass Personen ausgemustert wurden die für den Dienst nicht tauglich waren. Dementsprechend müßte man das neue Modell erst einmal austesten, wieviele Zivildienststellen vorhanden und wieviele "Pflichtige" es gibt. Allein durch die Tatsache das auch Frauen gleichberechtigt dieser Pflicht unterliegen, würde sich eine erhöhte Anzahl von Pflichtigen ergeben.



Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> Stimmt sie halten beim Zoll, und fragen ob sie durch dürfen O.o



Zoll in Frankreich: Hallo, was ist der Grund ihrer Einreise?
IranischerSoldat: Ich bin auf der Durchreise
Zoll in Frankreich: Wo gehts denn hin?
Iranischer Soldat: Deutschland Krieg führen.

Keine Sorge! Die Rohstoffvorkommen reichen noch einige Zeit, also das einzige was momenten in den nächsten 10 Jahren wahrscheinlich wäre, das wär ein Volksaufstand und da brauchen wir sicher keine "schlagkräftige Truppe"!^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (14. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Um es dann in zivilen Einrichtungen zu verschleuden, welche schließlich 24/7 unterhalten werden müssen, um im Falle eines Notfalles schnell und zeitnah aktiviert werden zu können. Betreibt man stattdessen keinen stetigen, ich sage mal, Standort, dauert die Einberufung, neuerliche Ausbildung und Aktivierung der zivilen Kräfte mehr Zeit und Geld. Womit wir wieder beim Problem der Personalfluktuation wären, die durch ständiges Personal ausgeglichen werden müsste....


Dennoch sehe ich wesentlich grösseren Nutzen für die Allgemeinheit das Geld in zivilen Einrichtungen zu verschleudern als diese in überflüssige Waffen und Munition zu investieren. Denn die zivilen Einrichtungen baut man ja nicht damit sie schön aussehen sondern um etwas für die Bevölkerung zu tun.



			
				Noxiel schrieb:
			
		

> Beispiel Bundeswehr: Der Gruppen- /Zugführer bleibt als Kopf der Gruppe über Jahre mit seinen Erfahrungen verfügbar, die er neben seiner Hauptaufgabe innerhalb der Armee, bereitstellen kann. Der Grundwehrdienstleistende bekommt, unwichtig welche Funktion er später ausübt, die Kernkompetenzen durch die AGA mit auf den Weg, was ihn für einen Katastropheneinsatz wesentlich wertvoller macht.


Nach aktueller Lage macht ihn das wesentlich wertvoller für einen Katastropheneinsatz, korrekt. Aber es geht ja genau darum, die gesamte Strukturierung so zu gestalten, dass die Armee genau das macht was sie machen soll: Grenzen sichern und für den militärischen Notfall bereit sein.
Und dass parallel der Zivildienst das tut, was er tun soll: der Zivilbevölkerung helfen. Da gehört meiner Meinung nach Katastrophenschutz komplett dazu.


----------



## Noxiel (14. Juli 2009)

Da gehen dann unsere Meinungen in dieser Detailfrage auseinander, wie wohl auch bei der ganzen Pro/Contra Diskussion.


----------



## Caveman1979 (14. Juli 2009)

Ich heiße die Diskusion mit Davatar Gut!

Er Demtiert recht gut auch seine argumente sind Stich fest!

Nur sollte es mal einen anstoß bringen sich zu fragen ,wenn heute schon 50% sich davor drücken der wehrpflicht nachzukommen wer glaubt ihr macht dann Freiwillig dienst beim THW?

Deswegen gibt es ja die Ausnahmen wer so und so lange bei der Freiwilligen Feuerwehr oder Thw oder bei der rettung tätig ist ist davon befreit!

Na klar kann ein guter THW Gruppenführer mit seinen Leuten hervorragende Arbeit leisten aber es ist leider auch so das sie eben nur regional schnell handeln können.(es bedarf unbedingt Hilfe bei der THW was die Ausrüstung ect. betrifft)

Auch kann der Thw zwar genau so schnell handeln wie die Truppe,aber die Stärke die die truppe aufbringen kann liegt beim THW leider nur in Träumen.

Was eben wie ich finde die wehrpflicht unverzichtbar macht!


----------



## Noxiel (14. Juli 2009)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Ich heiße die Diskusion mit Davatar Gut!
> 
> Er Demtiert recht gut auch seine argumente sind Stich fest!



Nur damit kein falscher Eindruck entsteht, ich genieße die Diskussion mit Davatar sehr. Schon allein aus dem Grund, dass man mit ihm, wie mit manch anderem auch, überhaupt auf einem gewissen Niveau debatieren kann. Nur werde ich vermutlich ebensoviele Argumente gegen seine These finden, wie er gegen meine. 
Das die Bw bei schweren Unfällen und Umweltkatastrophen unterstützt halte ich für sehr gut, ein komplettes Herauslösen des notwendigen Materials, und des menschlichen Aspekts halte ich aber aus o. g. Gründen für falsch.


----------



## Davatar (14. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Nur damit kein falscher Eindruck entsteht, ich genieße die Diskussion mit Davatar sehr. Schon allein aus dem Grund, dass man mit ihm, wie mit manch anderem auch, überhaupt auf einem gewissen Niveau debatieren kann. Nur werde ich vermutlich ebensoviele Argumente gegen seine These finden, wie er gegen meine.


Dankeschön das beruht auf Gegenseitigkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut, dann stell ich mal die Frage Noxiel: bist Du mit der derzeitigen Situation der Wehrpflicht, des Militärs und der Zivis zufrieden, wenn ja warum und wenn nein, was sollte man Deiner Meinung nach ändern? (Die Frage darf oberflächlich oder auch bis ins Detail beantwortet werden, je nach Zeit und Lust die Du grad hast)


----------



## grunzhart (14. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach gibt es einfach mehr Naturkatastrophen und defizite in den sozialen Berufen wie es wahrscheinlich wäre, das Reservisten für den Krieg gebraucht werden würden. Somit könnte man den Schwerpunkt eben auf die zuerst genannten Punkte verschieben. Das würde den Staat insofern entlasten, dass ausgebildetes Krankenpflegepersonal auch mal wieder mehr Zeit für Patienten hat und nicht nur den ganzen Tag mit Betten machen beschäftigt ist.
> 
> Immerhin schimpfen wir uns ja noch Sozialstaat. Also könnte man ruhig die Pflicht an der Allgemeinheit in sozialen Einrichtungen einführen.
> 
> Vielel Leute glauben irrtümlich, dass es drei Möglichkeiten gibt: Bund, Zivildienst, Ausmusterung. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass Personen ausgemustert wurden die für den Dienst nicht tauglich waren. Dementsprechend müßte man das neue Modell erst einmal austesten, wieviele Zivildienststellen vorhanden und wieviele "Pflichtige" es gibt. Allein durch die Tatsache das auch Frauen gleichberechtigt dieser Pflicht unterliegen, würde sich eine erhöhte Anzahl von Pflichtigen ergeben.



Wenn nicht eine bestimmte Quote ausgemustert wird, sondern in den Pflegebereich flutet, dann wird dort möglicherweise Vollzeitbeschäftigung abgebaut und durch die günstigen Zivis ersetzt werden. Das ist am Ende des Tages dann auch nicht mehr sozial.
Zweitens bin ich mir aber auch nicht sicher, ob diese Regelung nicht unter Umständen dazu führen kann, dass drei Leute an einem Hebel sitzen. Ich denke nicht, dass der Staat um eines Prinzips willen die Lebenszeit  der Bürger in Anspruch nehmen sollte.
Eine Gleichverpflichtung könnte man auch in dem aktuellen System erreichen. Dafür benötigt man keine Systemumstellung.
Bevor man diese Umstellung realisiert, sollte man in der Tat den tatsächlichen Bedarf an Zivistellen klären und an Modellen untersuchen, welche Auswirkungen die anvisierte Veränderung haben würde. Diese Frage werden wir beide hier aber nicht beantworten können.

Hinsichtlich des Materials und der Mannstärke für Umweltkatastrophen, so kommt es auf die jeweilige Katastrophe an. Bei der Oderflut etwa war ein so großer Bedarf gegeben, wie er regelmäßig nicht auftritt. Daher wäre es wenig sinnvoll, zusätzlich im Zivilbereich eine konkurrierende Struktur aufzubauen. DAS wäre allerdings Geldverschwendung.
Für die übrigen Unglücksfälle, also den Normalfall, reichen m. E. unsere aktuellen Einrichtungen.

Ein Punkt der hier etwas zu kurz kommt:
Wenn wir uns in dieser Welt engagieren wollen, dann müssen wir eine Bundeswehr haben, die international eingesetzt werden kann.
Auch aus diesem Grund ist einerseits ein völliger Verzicht auf eine Streitkraft nicht sinnvoll.
Ferner aber sollte man sich der Mittel bedienen, um erfolgreich zu rekrutieren, worunter ich verstehe, dass man nicht nehmen muss, was willig ist und darüber noch froh sein kann.

Dies berührt bereits das Argument der Nachwuchsgewinnung. Es geht bei der Wehrpflicht aktuell nicht vorwiegend darum, große Reserven zu entwickeln (wobei man Kriege nie wirklich ausschließen kann; ein Restrisiko bleibt, allein schon durch die Bündnispflichten im Rahmen der Nato; deshalb kann man darauf nicht gänzlich verzichten). Jedenfalls würde eine Systemumstellung m.M.n. insoweit dieselben Folgeprobleme aufwerfen, wie sie eine Umformung in eine Berufsarmee hätte.


----------



## Noxiel (14. Juli 2009)

Ja, generell bin ich mit dem Model Wehrpflicht zufrieden. 

Der rege Austausch mit der Bevölkerung und der Armee integriert die Bundeswehr in die Gesellschaft und sorgt für einen ständigen Mix an Ideen, Werten und den sozial-gesellschaftlichen Schichten. Wie auch angeführt, bestreitet die Bundeswehr ihren größten Teil an Nachwuchskräften aus den Grundwehrdienstleistenden. 
Die vielfältigen Aufgaben innerhalb der Bundeswehr werden auch von Grundwehrdienstleistenden wahrgenommen, die so einen wertvollen Beitrag leisten. Natürlich kann ich verstehen, wenn junge Männer moralische/ethische Gründe haben, dass sie keinen Dienst an der Waffe leisten können, aus diesem Aspekt heraus wurde schließlich die Ausweichmöglichkeit des Zivildienstes geschaffen, damit die jungen Heranwachsenden dennoch einen Beitrag zur Gesellschaft leisten. 

Aber davon abgesehen, viele Gründe für die Wehrpflicht wurden ja auch schon auf den 17 anderen Seiten gegeben und gerne hätte ich mich noch weiter dazu geäußert, allerdings muß ich jetzt meine Schwiegermutter durch die Stadt kutschieren, es gilt eine Shopping-Tour zu machen. -_-


----------



## Stancer (14. Juli 2009)

Man sollte auch eines nicht vergessen : Die Bw ist mittlerweile eine Einsatzarmee und kann weltweit eingesetzt werden. Nun fragt sich der Normalbürger "Wozu brauchen wir dann noch Wehrpflichtige, die dürfen doch eh nicht ins Ausland ?"

Tja und da vergessen viele, das wenn man etwa 50.000 Soldaten im Ausland einsetzt, man gut 100.000 braucht, die im Heimatland diesen zuarbeiten. Die soldaten im Einsatzland müssen versorgt werden, da steckt nen gewaltiger logistischer Aufwand dahinter. Sanitätsdienstliche Versorgung etc. und Büroarbeit gibt es im Inland dann immernoch.


----------



## Noxiel (14. Juli 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Man sollte auch eines nicht vergessen : Die Bw ist mittlerweile eine Einsatzarmee und kann weltweit eingesetzt werden. Nun fragt sich der Normalbürger "Wozu brauchen wir dann noch Wehrpflichtige, die dürfen doch eh nicht ins Ausland ?"



Dürfen sie schon, wenn sie sich auf max. 23 Monate weiterverpflichten. Und diese Restriktion liegt dann nur noch beim Soldaten, nicht bei der Bw.


----------



## Stancer (14. Juli 2009)

Ja schon klar, nur wer FWDL macht, macht dies ja absolut freiwillig. Übrigens sind da auch längere Verpflichtungen möglich, wenn man in den Einsatz geht. Angenommen man hat schon 21 Dienstmonate rum, kann man dennoch in den Einsatz gehen und kommt dann auf etwa 26 Dienstmonate. Nennt sich dann 23+....

Ich wollte ja nur sagen, das Einsatzarmee hin oder her, die Bw Leute braucht, die hier an der Heimatfront Dienst leisten.


----------



## Scrätcher (14. Juli 2009)

grunzhart schrieb:


> 1.Wenn nicht eine bestimmte Quote ausgemustert wird, sondern in den Pflegebereich flutet, dann wird dort möglicherweise Vollzeitbeschäftigung abgebaut und durch die günstigen Zivis ersetzt werden. Das ist am Ende des Tages dann auch nicht mehr sozial.
> 
> 2.Zweitens bin ich mir aber auch nicht sicher, ob diese Regelung nicht unter Umständen dazu führen kann, dass drei Leute an einem Hebel sitzen. Ich denke nicht, dass der Staat um eines Prinzips willen die Lebenszeit  der Bürger in Anspruch nehmen sollte.
> 
> ...



1. Das soll eben nicht passieren. Man kann geschultes Fachpersonal nicht durch Zivis ersetzen. Es sollte aber die Möglichkeit geschaffen werden, in den Bereichen wo kein geschultes Fachpersonal notwending ist, Zivis einzusetzen. Z.B. zum Essen ausfahren oder als Helfer einer geschulten Fachperson.

2. Solange das nicht geprüft wird, ist unsere Diskussion sowieso eine spekulation. Fakten sind z.B. das gerade der Pflegebereich immer teurer wird. Und das eben durch Lohnkosten. Also was wäre daran falsch, dort Zivis einzusetzen bevor Pflege irgendwann unbezahlbar oder unzureichend wird? Zivistellen könnten beantragt und geprüft werden. So könnte man dieses 3-Mann-Team (einer arbeitet, zwei schauen zu) verhindern. 

3. Das wiederum würde bedeuten, dass erst einmal jede Frau die Pflicht an der Waffe hat. In erster Linie dazu "verpflichtet" ist, ihren Dienst am Heimatland fernab von ihrem zuhause zu leisten. Ich persönlich halte das für gefährlich und nicht einführbar. Würde man umgekehrt Argumentieren "Entweder Zivildienst oder alternativ BW" wäre es um einiges leichter durchsetzbar. 

4. Hier gehen wir wohl absolut konform

5. Die Regelungen dafür sind heute schon gut genug. Zivildienst auf eine kürzere Zeit in einer öffentlichen Einrichtung oder auf längere Basis im Katastrophenschutz. Auch im Katastrophenschutz gilt: "Wir brauchen sie nicht täglich aber im Ernstfall geschultes Personal!" Während eben ein "normaler Zivi" seine Zeit in Pflegeeinrichtungen usw verbringt. 

6. Brauchen wir das wirklich? Natürlich muß eine Armee behalten werden aber ein Ausbau ist nicht unbedingt nötig, da die Streitkräfte auf interantionaler Ebene handeln und dementsprechend auch nicht "alleine" unterwegs sind. Letztlich sollte sie ein baustein der Europäischen Armee sein und man sollte das Europäische Potential als ganzes sehen und nicht die einzelene Armee eines Landes. 

7. Die Bundeswehr braucht kein "Kanonenfutter"! Sie braucht Soldaten die Leistung bringen und in gefährlichen/stressigen Situationen selbständig denken und handeln können. Dieses Potential zieht sie nicht aus denen, die "nur zum Bund sind, weil sie vergessen haben zu verweigern" sondern aus denen, die auch bisher "freiwillig" zur Bundeswehr sind. Und so wird es auch in Zukunft bleiben. Nur das die jungen Menschen halt aktiv sagen müssen "Ich will zur Bundeswehr" und nicht einfach durch "Schweigen" dorthin geschickt werden. Dafür würde aber auch der Anteil der Frauen steigen, die eben keinen Zivildienst machen wollten, sondern lieber zur Bundeswehr gehen würden. Eine Personengruppe die sich der Bundeswehr noch nicht erschlossen hat. 

Des weiteren ist eine Debatte von "die Bundeswehr bezieht ihr bestes Personal durch Wehrpflichtige" irgendwo schon ein wenig seltsam, da es andere wichtige Einrichtungen eben auch nicht tun und trotzdem besetzt sind. Dann sollte man sich eben mal überlegen woran es liegt, dass sie keinen so hohen Attraktivitätsgrad besitzt anstatt an alten Begebenheiten um jeden Preis festzuhalten.


----------



## Stancer (14. Juli 2009)

In Israel gilt die Wehrpflicht auch für Frauen und funktioniert. Frauen müssen da 2 Jahre und Männer 3 Jahre Wehrdienst leisten.

Ich denke aber für Deutschland wäre sowas nicht umsetzbar. Die ganzen Feministinnen würden doch direkt auf die Palme gehen. Schreien den ganzen Tag nach Gleichberechtigung und von wegen "Unterdrückung der Frauen" aber sobald Gleichberechtigung = Nachteil für die Frauen bedeutet, pochen sie auf den Nachteil der Frauen und man müsse auf sie Rücksicht nehmen.
Beim Bund sieht man es eigentlich täglich wie diese "Gleichberechtigung" schamlos von Frauen ausgenutzt wird. Bestes Beispiel ? War mal auf nem Lehrgang und da gabs  ne Frau, die mit einem ausm Hörsaal nicht so gut auskam. Als der Typ dann mal mit freiem Oberkörper morgens in den Waschraum ging und ihr begegnete schrieb sie ne Beschwerde wegen sexueller Belästigung und ihr wurde Recht gegeben !!! Dann stellt man sich die Frage : Was passiert wohl, wenn nen Mann solch eine Beschwerde schreibt ? Also wenn die Frau nur leicht bekleidet über den Flur läuft ? Er wird ausgelacht und die Beschwerde abgelehnt, mal ganz davon abgesehen, das sämtliche Gleichstellungsbeauftragten-Posten ausnahmslos von Frauen besetzt sind.

Könnte noch unzählige solcher Beispiele nennen, aber es sind nicht alle so. Kannte auch schon Frauen die kein Problem damit hatten sich Waschraum/Dusche mit den Männern zu teilen oder auf Übung mit einem Mann das Zelt zu teilen. Aber es sind wie immer die schwarzen Schafe, die da negativ auffallen und diese Achillesverse gnadenlos ausnutzen.

In einer Weisung vom Bund steht übrigens : Sind ein männlicher und weiblicher Soldat für eine Stelle gleich hoch befähigt ist stets die  Frau zu bevorzugen ! Tolle Gleichberechtigung !


----------



## Noxiel (14. Juli 2009)

Das steht aber auch in genügend Stellenausschreibungen in der freien Wirtschaft. Das ist heutzutage doch kein Aufreger mehr.


----------



## grunzhart (14. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> 3. Das wiederum würde bedeuten, dass erst einmal jede Frau die Pflicht an der Waffe hat. In erster Linie dazu "verpflichtet" ist, ihren Dienst am Heimatland fernab von ihrem zuhause zu leisten. Ich persönlich halte das für gefährlich und nicht einführbar. Würde man umgekehrt Argumentieren "Entweder Zivildienst oder alternativ BW" wäre es um einiges leichter durchsetzbar.
> 
> 5. Die Regelungen dafür sind heute schon gut genug. Zivildienst auf eine kürzere Zeit in einer öffentlichen Einrichtung oder auf längere Basis im Katastrophenschutz. Auch im Katastrophenschutz gilt: "Wir brauchen sie nicht täglich aber im Ernstfall geschultes Personal!" Während eben ein "normaler Zivi" seine Zeit in Pflegeeinrichtungen usw verbringt.
> 
> ...




Bei Punkt 3 kann ich Dir leider nicht ganz folgen. Wieso ist das gefährlich und nicht einführbar?

Bei Punkt 5 sehe ich es weniger problematisch, wenn man wie jetzt die Bundeswehr zur Amtshilfe heranzieht, als umgekehrt die Zivibereich zur Amtshilfe im Bereich der Streitkräfte. Auch und gerade mit Blick auf die Gewissensfreiheit. Denn wenn wir die Umkehrung machen, müsste sie auch in diesem Bereich entsprechend greifen.

Bei Punkt 6 hatte ich nicht von einem Ausbau der Streitkräfte gesprochen. Allerdings könnte man darüber durchaus diskutieren, wenn die Anzeichen zutreffen, dass die Bundeswehr unterfinanziert ist und bei größeren Konflikten schnell an ihre Grenzen stößt. Dann besteht die Gefahr, dass sie nicht bündnisfähig ist, also nicht in der Lage, ihren Bündnisverpflichtungen nachzukommen. Das ist im Rahmen der internationalen Beziehungen mit unseren Partnern und Verbündeten nicht zu wünschen.

Punkt 7 gehört eigentlich zu Punkt 6 und der letzte Absatz sollte Punkt 7 sein. Ich bin mit Dir aber einer Meinung, dass die Bundeswehr kein Kanonenfutter rekrutieren sollte. Nur entspricht es eher der Erfahrung, dass infolge der Abschaffung der Wehrpflicht der Anteil an Personen mit höherer und mittlerer Bildung sinkt. Je höher der Bildungsgrad, desto größer ist regelmäßig die negative Haltung gegenüber der Vorstellung, bei den Streitkräften Karriere zu machen. Dass die Wehrpflicht deswegen vorteilhaft sei, mag befremdend wirken, entspricht aber der Empirie.


----------



## tear_jerker (14. Juli 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Das steht aber auch in genügend Stellenausschreibungen in der freien Wirtschaft. Das ist heutzutage doch kein Aufreger mehr.


sollte es aber sein. emanzipation schön und gut, dann sollte man sich aber nicht nur die guten linsen rauspicken und auch mal in den sauren apfel beißen dürfen.


----------



## Scrätcher (15. Juli 2009)

grunzhart schrieb:


> full quote



Naja anstatt auf einzelne Punkte einzugehen enthülle ich mal den Gesamtgedankengang von mir:

Egal ob Personal oder Material! Beides kostet Geld! Da es wirtschaftlich nicht gerade rosig aussieht und man sich an einer Hand abzählen kann, dass ein Wirtschaftssystem was auf Wachstum aufgebaut ist, nicht ewig wachsen kann sind die Mittel knapp bemessen. Also wird gespart wo man kann. Z.B. bei einer Armee wenn keine akute Gefahr vorliegt. Der kalte Krieg ist vorbei und momentan ist wohl weniger mit einem großen vaterländischen Verteidigungskrieg zu rechnen. Die Bundeswehr wurde wohl aus zwei Punkten nicht auf eine Berufsarmee umgestellt: Weil sie aus Wehrpflichtigen einen großen Anteil von Zeit und Berufssoldaten bezieht und weil es noch schwarze Schafe in der Welt gibt, die ziemlich groß sind, wenig Demokratie aufweisen, eine schlechte wirtschaftliche Lage haben und trotzdem eine riesige Armee.

Ansonsten wäre eine "Wehrpflicht" längst überflüssig.

Gleichzeitig haben wir den Punkt der "Gleichberechtigung". Eine tatsächliche Gleichberechtigung würde davon sprechen, das Personen tatsächlich das gleiche machen dürfen/müssen! Das war bisher und wird nie der Fall sein! Aus einem einfachen Grund:

"Alle Menschen sind gleich zu behandeln, auf psychische wie physische Unterschiede ist drauf einzugehen."

Ich würde mal behaupten, ein Soldat für den Auslandseinsatz sollte auch dementsprechend fit sein und körperlich wie auch geistig belastbar sein. Ein Merkmal was ein Soldat aufweisen sollte. Während Männer schon immer eher einen hang fürs "grobe" hatten sind Frauen eben Feinfühliger.

Ist von euch jemand in der Feuerwehr? Kennt ihr die Atemschutzübung mit dem Hammerziehen? Wieviel Frauen haben diese Übung schon Problemlos absolviert? Schaut euch in eurem Bekanntkreis um ob ihr den größten Teil eures weiblichen Bekanntenkreis bedenkenlos dahin schicken würdet. 

Es gibt Frauen die das tatsächlich schaffen aber ihr Zahl ist verschwindend gering, genauso wie die Anzahl der Männer die als Hausmann leben und ihre Sache gut machen! Männer können mit Streß unter körperlicher Belastung besser umgehen. Frauen mit anderen Situationen. Dennoch ist das eben eine Grundvoraussetzung für einen Soldaten.

Würden wir jetzt die Wehrpflicht im zuge der Gleichberechtigung von heute auf morgen exakt so umsetzen wäre die Folge das die Bundeswehr mit mehr Personal "geflutet" wird. 

Ein Beispiel: 

180 Rekruten sollten in drei Züge gesteckt werden. Jeder Zug hat einen Zugführer und 5 Gruppenführer. Macht insgesamt mindestens 3 Berufssoldaten und 15 Zeitsoldaten. Das ganze ist eine Kompanie mit Kompaniechef, Spieß mit Geschäftszimmer, Versorgungsoffizier, Waffenkammer, Kompanietruppführung.

Macht schon mal auf die schnelle Mindestens 5 Berufssoldaten sowie 18 Zeitsoldaten mit Wehrpflichten als Unterstützung! Diese knapp über 200 Soldaten wollen auch bezahlt werden und verpflegt. 

Sind wir mal optimistisch und sagen pro Zug verpflichten sich da 5 Wehrpflichtige freiwillig. Dann werden über 200 Soldaten verwaltet, ausgebildet und organisiert um pro Durchgang 15 freiwillige Verpflichtungen zu erhalten. Da es unterschiedliche Laufbahnen gibt, können wir da von 5 Offiziersanwärtern ausgehen von denen wir noch nicht wissen wieviele tatsächlich geeignet sind. 

Also haben wir einen Aufwand von über 200 Personen um eventuell 5 Offizieranwärter herauszukriegen. 
bei 10 OA (Offz-Anwärter) dann 400 und so weiter. Wobei die Interessanten Jahrgänge, die nach dem Abi meist nur im Spätjahr dabei sind (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel).

Also wieviele Frauen würden kommen wenn Grundsätzlich jede 18 Jährige ihrer Wehrpflicht nachkommen müßte? Und ist dieser Aufwand tatsächlich mit diesem Ertrag gerechtfertigt? Dazu kommt das dafür die Mttel geschaffen werden müßten die sicherlich nicht zusätzlich sondern aus anderen Teilen der Bundeswehr gespart werden müßten. Was zur Folge hätte: Einsparungen an Material was sich sicherlich auf Auslandseinsätze auswirken würde.

Gleichzeitig müßte man mit verstärkt, wehrdienstleistenden weiblichen Rekruten etwas "ruhiger" umgehen. Wie sagt man so schön? Frauen sind näher am Wasser gebaut. Das würde dann bedeuten, das die Truppe verweichlicht ODER das die Soldaten heute zu hart "rangenommen" werden. Frauen heulen schneller! Man möge mich für diese Aussage ruhig steinigen, es ist aber so!

Diese Frauen wären dann im besten Fall 50 % "Ich gehe zur Bund weil ich darauf mehr bock hab als auf Zivildienst" und 50 % "hm ich geh da halt hin weil ich muß" wobei ich denke die "muß"-Variante hätte mehr.

Letztlich wäre wohl die fairste Lösung:

Männer haben weiterhin Wehrpflicht, alternativ: Zivildienst oder Kastastrophenschutz
Frauen haben Pflicht zum Zivildienst oder Katastrophenschutz, alternativ: Bundeswehr

Und das "die meisten Zeit und Berufssoldaten werden aus den Wehrpflichtigen rekrutiert, laß ich nicht gelten! Selbst wenn man die Schlaganzahl der Rekruten erhöht werden auch die Bewerbungen in sämtlichen Laufbahngruppen zunehmen. Sinniger wäre es, die Laufbahngruppe der Offizier attraktiver zu gestalten wenn diese gesucht werden.


----------



## Davatar (15. Juli 2009)

Kleiner Einwurf am Rande Srätcher: Im Militär gibts nicht nur "körperliche" Stellen. Es gibt zB Administration, Versorgungstruppen und Sanität, alles Truppen, die einen verhältnismässig geringen körperlichen Einsatz erfordern.

Aber grundsätzlich versteh ich was Du meinst und stimme dem so zu.


----------



## Scrätcher (15. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Einwand



Einwand abgelehnt!^^

Und zwar mit folgender Begründung: Jeder Soldat muß die Grundfähigkeiten beherrschen.

Wäre es nur jemand fürs Geschäftszimmer oder für den San-Bereich, könnte man da auch Zivilisten einstellen.


----------



## Stancer (15. Juli 2009)

Frauen können ja seit dem Jahr 2000 auch in die Kampftruppen aber bisher sind immernoch 90% aller Frauen in der Bundeswehr im Sanitätsdienst oder im Musikkorps tätig. Nur etwa 10% verteilen sich auf die restlichen Truppenteile. Bei uns im Bataillon mit etwa 500 Soldaten gibt es ganze 3 Frauen und wir sind noch ne harmlose Fernmeldetruppe. In Kampftruppen hat man teilweise ne 0% Frauenquote, auch weil viele den körperlichen Anforderungen auf Dauer nicht standhalten !

Frauen dürfen sich auch beim Kommando Spezialkräfte bewerben und tun es auch. Aber bisher hat nicht eine einzige Frau den Test geschafft, was vor allem daran liegt, das dort die Frauen exakt die gleichen Leistungen wie Männer erbringen müssen. D.h. die Frauen müssen 3000m genauso schnell laufen wie die Männer, müssen auch 10 Klimmzüge schaffen etc.

In anderen Truppenteilen sind zumindest die körperlichen Anforderungen für Frauen teilweise deutlich niedriger. Beim deutschen Sportabzeichen müssen die Frauen deutlich weniger Leistung bringen als die Männer oder Frauen müssen auch weniger Marschieren bei er gleichen Zeit.


----------



## Noxiel (15. Juli 2009)

KSK, Kampfschwimmer und Marinetaucher sind aber generell unter der personellen Soll-Stärke. Die wenigsten Männer bestehen die Ausbildung und seit Jahren kämpfen die Truppenteile schon darum, dass sich überhaupt jemand bewirbt. 

Aber natürlich, auch bei mir hatten wir nur sehr wenige Kameradinnen, abgesehen von der San-Staffel versteht sich. Die gesetzliche Grundlage, dass Frauen keine Wehrdienst zu leisten haben, habe ich ja weiter oben schon gepostet.


----------



## tear_jerker (15. Juli 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Frauen dürfen sich auch beim Kommando Spezialkräfte bewerben und tun es auch. Aber bisher hat nicht eine einzige Frau den Test geschafft, was vor allem daran liegt, das dort die Frauen exakt die gleichen Leistungen wie Männer erbringen müssen. D.h. die Frauen müssen 3000m genauso schnell laufen wie die Männer, müssen auch 10 Klimmzüge schaffen etc.


Ich meine mich aber zu erinnern das vor nem Jahr oder so durch die presse ging, das die erste Frau es jetzt geschafft hat , ins KSK zu kommen. War bestimmt über eine Gleichstellungsbeauftragte xD


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. Juli 2009)

Vote 4 Wehrpflicht für die Frau. Soldaten müssen ja auch irgendwas essen oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (15. Juli 2009)

Die Idee mit der Zivilpflicht für Frauen finde ich sogar echt gut und es hätte nen enormen Nutzen für das Gesundheitswesen. Frauen die dann wollen können auf Antrag dann auch den Wehrdienst ableisten.

Leider wird sowas mit Sicherheit nie eingeführt werden.


----------



## Vakahma (15. Juli 2009)

Ich bin gegen Wehrpflicht! Meiner Meinung nach sollte jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er einem Land dienen will.

Was ich sehr Interessant fände,wäre die Wehrpflicht für Frauen. Ich mein Gleichberechtigung für alle!


Auch steht es so im Grundgesetz,deswegen verstehe ich nicht wieso hier eine Ausnahme gilt.


----------



## Thront (16. Juli 2009)

wehrpflicht

ich lasse mich nicht gern befehlen. und so toll find ich deutschland nicht als das ich dafür abknallen lassen würde. 
ausserdem: was will ich in afghanistan? oder vor somalia? 

ne ne, da spiel ich lieber cowboy und indianer mit meinen playmobil-figuren. 
das ist sicherer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (16. Juli 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> wehrpflicht
> 
> ich lasse mich nicht gern befehlen. und so toll find ich deutschland nicht als das ich dafür abknallen lassen würde.
> ausserdem: was will ich in afghanistan? oder vor somalia?
> ...



Aber anscheinend Toll genug um hier zu leben ?

Als Wehrpflichtiger gehst du eh nicht in den Einsatz und allgemein gilt, das Freiwillig Längerdienende (FWDL) nur freiwillig in den Einsatz gehen. Nur Zeitsoldaten und Berufssoldaten können in den Einsatz befohlen werden.

Und du lässt dir nicht gern etwas befehlen ? Als was arbeitest du ? Wenn du kein Chef von irgendwas bist kriegst du genau so "Befehle" wie beim Bund. "Ein Befehl ist die Anweisung zu einem bestimmten Verhalten oder Tätigkeit" lautet die Definition des Befehls !

Das einzige was beim Bund anders ist, das es halt etwas zackiger und förmlicher zugeht als im zivilen.

Informier dich erstmal und setz dich mal mit dem Thema auseinander, bevor du dir eine Meinung bildest. Ich weiss ja nicht ob du oder deine Familie irgendwann mal ne Kreuzfahrt oder sowas macht und ich wette du wärst der erste der nach Rettung schreien würde, wenn Piraten euer Schiff entern !


----------



## Pymonte (16. Juli 2009)

Ich war 1 Jahr beim Bund (neun Monate Grundwehrdienst, 3 Monate freiwillig) und es hat mir persönlich viel gebracht. Da ich bis dato keine Berufserfahrung hatte, hat der Bund etwas "Form" in mein liederliches Schülerleben gebracht. Man hat so einige über Respekt, Kameradschaft, Hilfsbereitschaft und Unterstützung gelernt. Werte, die gerade heutzutage immer seltener sind.

Dann gabs noch 9 Monate Berufserfahrung im Lager-, Transport- und Gefahrstoffwesen (das ist allerdings von Einheit zu Einheit und Stelle zu Stelle unterschiedlich, wie ich im Freundeskreis feststellte^^) und man hat einen guten Blick auf sein eigenes Leben bekommen (sowie etwas mehr Sinn für Ordnung *hust*).

Natürlich geht nicht jeder so aus der Bundeswehr, natürlich möchte nicht jeder den "Dienst an der Waffe" ableisten. Allerdings sollte man dann wenigstens Zivildienst machen, denn auch da lernt man (meist) so einiges fürs spätere Leben und engagiert sich für die Bevölkerung. Schließlich und endlich noch etwas zum Sinn der Bundeswehr:

Flutkatastrophe in Sachsen, ohne die Bundeswehr wäre die Elbe-Katastrophe ein ganzes Stück schlimmer gewesen (ich war dabei). In Deutschland lebt man natürlich recht sicher und beschützt. Aber auch das nicht ohen Grund. Wenn es mehr Umweltkatastrophen gäbe, wäre auch hier die Armee präsenter. Derzeit dient man als Soldat aus Deutschland im Ausland meist als Entwicklungs- und Aufbauhelfer. Wollt ihr eine solche Funktion, also anderen zu helfen und zu unterstützen (denn Auslandseinsatz heißt eben nicht, ich fahr in den Südosten und knall mir ein paar Terroristen ab) wirklich einfach ablegen?
Das hat auch direkt was mit den Grundwehrdienst zu tun. Gründe dafür sind vielfältig: Ressourcen, Kosten, usw der Soldaten auf Zeit sind begrenzt, können aber öfter durch Wehrdienstleistende entlastet werden. Gibt es keine Wehrdienstleistenden mehr, dann ist Deutschland auch in seinr Außenpolitischen handlungsweise stärker eingeschränkt.

PS: Ich kenne übrigens keinen, dem der Bund geschadet hätte. Den Meisten haben die 3 Monate Grundausbildung sogar richtig gut getan.


----------



## sympathisant (20. Juli 2009)

nettes zitat aus der generalität, was meine meinung unterstützt:

"Die rasante technische Entwicklung, und das Ende des territorialen Prinzips sprechen für eine Armee aus qualifizierten Sicherheitsexperten und gegen die nette Heerschar aus Schützengrabenjungs von nebenan ... Die Wehrpflicht gehört ins Einmachglas der Geschichte, das 'Dienen' sollte durch das 'Leisten' ersetzt werden."

den ganzen artikel gibts hier:

http://www.stern.de/politik/deutschland/:W...cht/706570.html


man kann zwar nicht alles glauben, was der stern so publiziert, aber ich denke dass er hier richtig liegt. auch wenn es dieses jahr wahrscheinlich nichts wird.


----------



## Thront (20. Juli 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Aber anscheinend Toll genug um hier zu leben ?
> 
> Als Wehrpflichtiger gehst du eh nicht in den Einsatz und allgemein gilt, das Freiwillig Längerdienende (FWDL) nur freiwillig in den Einsatz gehen. Nur Zeitsoldaten und Berufssoldaten können in den Einsatz befohlen werden.
> 
> ...




also bitte.. ich bin jetzt mitte 20. ich wurde vor einigen jahren in diesem land geboren. warum weiss ich nicht, aber ich finde diese tatsache bedingt nicht, das ich alles toll finden muss, oder für alles dankbar sein muss. wo ich mich wann und wie aufhalte steht mir absolut selbst frei (zumindest erzählt man uns das permanent). da hast du recht. aber weil menschen nunmal gerne grenzen ziehen (und auch sehr gerne darum kämpfen) ist es nicht so leicht "überall" zu sein.

thema "nur freiwillig in den einsatz gehen": also das ist ja auch mal ne antwort ..
warum mache ich eine grundausbildung, lerne wie ich effektiv und schnell menschen töte? um dann freiwillig nach afghanistan zu ziehn? oder um zuhause zu bleiben? ich glaube - und das erschüttert mich sehr- das bei vielen, gerade jugendlichen soldaten eine ziemlich starker drang ist, sich zu beweisen oder "held" zu sein. und vor sowas hab ich tatsächlich angst. denn ich denke das der überwiegenden masse nicht ganz klar was für eine hohe verantwortung sie tragen, wenn sie mit waffen an schulen, öffentlichen plätzen oder anderen orten stehen. oder welches "feindbild" sie haben. 

welchen beruf ich hab? ich bin erzieher. natürlich muss ich auch da mit "befehlen" umgehen können. aber es ist schon was anderes wie bei der bundeswehr, das kannst du nicht vergleichen.

deinen "zackigen befehl" brauch in nur bedingt. dieser fetisch ist bei mir nicht so ausgeprägt als bei anderen. aber ich kann schon verstehn das es manche menschen reizt, so "geführt" zu werden. das spricht sowas "ur-loyales" im (vor allem männlichen) denkapparrat an. das wolln viele. sozialromantik.


wenn ich mit meiner "familie eine kreuzfahrt mache" und (wie du sagst) "gekapert" werde und dann sicherlich auch "der erste" bin, der nach "rettung" schreit werde ich an deinen rat denken. und auch wie überflüssig deine aussage ist. 

seit jahren kippen europäische boote ihren gift und atommüll in den ozean vor somalia. fremde fischer (fabrikboote, die dinger sehen aus wie schwimmende städte) überfischen den eigentlich extrem reichhaltigen fischbestand (eines der letzte großen thunfischgebiete unseres planeten). permanent schwimmen vor somalia gigantische mengen toter fische an. die menschen dort bekommen krebs, weil sie müll wegräumen den sie selber niemals produziert haben. kindern fault das zahnfleisch weg, weil sie das gift auch in iherer nahrung aufnehmen, nicht nur durch fisch, sondern auch durch den wasserkreislauf im inland.
früher war das hauptexportmittel der somalis fisch. heute fangen sie nichtmal genug um sich selbst zu ernähren. 
das regime is korrupt, wird gespeisst von den fetten new yorker bossen. das sind übrigens die selben, die das piratengut an/verkaufen.

das ist alles keine lüge. seit jahren prangert die uno die lebensumstände an, unter welchen die menschen dort leben. und abhauen können sie nicht so einfach. 

aber das beste kommt jetzt: jetzt bekommen diese ganzen schlimmen verklappungsschiffe auch noch geleit. von amerikanern, deutschen und soweiter. die stellen ihre tapferen recken auf ein boot und geben den schussbefehl. 
aber ich glaube ganz fest das man SO keinen erfolg erziehlt. das ist ein kampf gegen windmühlen. 


so kann und darf man nicht argumentieren. hier geht es nicht nur um "mein" schicksal, sondern auch das der >"piraten"<.

mit diesem wissen hab ich übrigens nichtmal das verlangen eine "kreuzfahrt mit meiner familie" durch den ozean vor somalia zumachen. es zeugt schon von starker ignorantz, so zu argumentieren.


----------



## Stancer (20. Juli 2009)

Ich kanns dieses "Beim Bund werde ich zum töten ausgebildet" nimmer hören.

Zeig mir den Rekruten der vom Ausbilder gelernt hat "Wenn du einen Menschen dahin schlägst stirbt er ganz schnell".... sowas gibts nicht.
Man lernt den Umgang mit den Waffen, das tun Polizisten, Personenschützer und Wachpersonal auch. Werden die auch fürs Töten ausgebildet ?


----------



## Thront (20. Juli 2009)

soldaten werden zum töten ausgebildet. die deutsche bundeswehr geht auf jeden fall verantwortungsvoller damit um. aber waffen benutzt man um andere zu töten. nicht um sie zu streicheln. 

und in anderen armeen wird dieses thema auch extremer angegangen. ein freund von mir hat seinen wehrdienst im ural leisten müssen. das war das schlimmste erfahrung in seinem leben.

ich bestreite überhaupt nicht, das es schutzeinrichtungen geben muss. aber bitte mit *verantwortungsbewusstsein*!!!!!!!!


----------



## tear_jerker (20. Juli 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> soldaten werden zum töten ausgebildet.


soldaten werden ausgebildet, die verantwortung zu tragen wenn sie abdrücken, nicht zum töten. lethale schüsse werden nur dann getätigt, wenn es nicht anders geht.


----------



## Natar (20. Juli 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> soldaten werden zum töten ausgebildet. die deutsche bundeswehr geht auf jeden fall verantwortungsvoller damit um. aber waffen benutzt man um andere zu töten. nicht um sie zu streicheln.



In vielen westl. Armeen (Schweiz etc.) wird das Töten nicht ausgebildet, sprich nur in Spezialeinheiten.

Unser Stgw. ist zum Bsp. nicht zum töten gegedacht, sondern um Feinde ausser Gefecht zu setzen.
Erkennst du auch am relativ kleinen Austrittsloch (ja ich weiss wenn die Blase voll ist zerfetzt es den Gegner halt).

Kopfschüsse sind in der Ausbildung (ja gestellte Ziele!) bei uns nicht erlaubt, bei euch auch vermute ich.
Du lernst in diesen Armeen keine tödlichen Nahkampfangriffe, kein lautloses Ermeucheln etc.

Was sagt uns das?


----------



## grunzhart (20. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ansonsten wäre eine "Wehrpflicht" längst überflüssig.



Vielleicht Armeen überhaupt....
Nebenbei: 
In der Antike wurde m.W.n. sogar mal ein römischer Kaiser durch einige Legionen ausgerufen (Epoche Soldatenkaiser), der bald darauf verkündet haben soll, den Weltfrieden anzustreben und über Zeiten zu sinnieren, in denen Armeen nicht mehr benötigt werden würden. Die Legionäre ergriffen daraufhin arbeitsplatzsichernde Maßnahmen.....^^



> Würden wir jetzt die Wehrpflicht im zuge der Gleichberechtigung von heute auf morgen exakt so umsetzen wäre die Folge das die Bundeswehr mit mehr Personal "geflutet" wird.



Davon ausgehend, dass Frauen nicht gleich befähigt sind (nebenbei: gutes Beispiel!) besteht bei der Wehrpflich die Möglichkeit, wehrpflichtige Bürger als untauglich abzuweisen. Dies verhindert ein Fluten.
Ich sehe aber nicht, wie man, von wenigen Ausnahmen abgesehen, im zivilen Bereich ausmustern könnte.



> Letztlich wäre wohl die fairste Lösung:
> 
> Männer haben weiterhin Wehrpflicht, alternativ: Zivildienst oder Kastastrophenschutz
> Frauen haben Pflicht zum Zivildienst oder Katastrophenschutz, alternativ: Bundeswehr
> ...


Ja, das wäre ein überlegenswerter Ansatz.
Es bestünden lediglich zwei Probleme:
Gegebenenfalls Flutung des zivilen Sektors.
Beim Militär kann ausgemustert werden (Männer), im zivilen Bereich nicht (Frauen).


----------



## grunzhart (20. Juli 2009)

@thront
Deine Darstellung ist nur teilweise zutreffend.

Richtig ist, dass das Piratenproblem zum Teil damit zusammenhängt, dass die Lebensgrundlage der Fischer vor den afrikanischen Küsten illegal zerstört wurde.
ABER: das Piraterieproblem tauchte vor WEIT MEHR als zwei Jahren schon auf und betraf damals vornehmlich den ostasiatischen Seeraum! Dort galten die Vorraussetzungen nicht, welche Du als Erklärung anführst.
Weiterhin bleibt bei Deiner Betrachtung außen vor, dass der fehlende Küstenschutz vor Somalia nicht zuletzt damit zusammenhängt, dass Somalia ein failing state ist. Das rechtfertigt nicht illegales Verhalten Dritter, hat dieses Verhalten aber wesentlich ermöglicht. Es besteht aber keine Pflicht anderer Länder, solche Küstengebiete zu schützen, wenn der befugte Staat dies nicht vermag. Es besteht streng genommen sogar kein Recht!
Ferner bleibt aber auch festzuhalten, dass die Piraten sich in kriminellen Organisationen zusammenschließen und ebenfalls das Machtvakuum für kriminelle Machenschaften nutzen. Das darf man nicht übersehen und gegebenfalls geschehenes und erlittenes Unrecht rechtfertigt nun einmal kein Unrecht.
Letztlich ist aber die Behauptung schlicht und ergreifend falsch, dass man gerade diejenigen mit Geleitzügen schützen würde, welche sich in der Region illegal verhielten. 

Und nun zu Deinem vorherigen Beitrag, der von Stancer nicht zu Unrecht kritisiert wurde:

Ob Du Dir gerne etwas befehlen lässt oder nicht, ist für die Debatte über die Wehrpflicht irrelevant.
Aber nebenbei bemerkt kommt man im Leben nicht darum herum, sich von anderen etwas befehlen zu lassen und dem Befehl Folge zu leisten. Das ist auch in Deinem Leben unter Garantie schon der Fall gewesen.

Es mag sein, dass Du dieses Land nicht so sehr magst, dass Du für dieses Land zu sterben bereit wärest. Der Einwand, dass Du aber in diesem Land zu leben bereit bist, ist dann aber sehr wohl angebracht. Der Wehrpflichtige wird dem Grundsatz nach eingezogen und ausgebildet, damit er das Land gegen einen Angriff verteidigt. Das Land ist letztlich die Gesellschaft. In dieser lebst Du und von dieser profitierst Du. Daraus ergibt sich ein Anspruch der Gesellschaft auf Solidarität. Ich halte die von Dir formulierte Egozentrik nicht für vertretbar.

Bleiben die berechtigten Fragen, was die Bundeswehr in Afghanistan und vor Somalia zu suchen hätte.
Nun, ich darf wohl davon ausgehen, dass auch Dir bekannt ist, wer die Anschläge am 11.9.2001 verübt hatte und wo sich die Basis befand, von der aus operiert wurde. Und ich darf wohl davon ausgehen, dass Dir bekannt ist, dass nach der Ideologie dieser Organisation jeder Nichtmuslim und jeder nicht rechtgläubige und damit gottgefällige Muslim als Feind betrachtet werden muss und wird. Daraus ergibt sich also die Antwort, was die Bundeswehr in Afghanistan zu suchen hat.

Vor Somalia herrscht Piraterie. Piraten sind anerkanntermaßen Feinde der Menschheit. Es geht darum, Personen und Güter zu schützen (auch wenn es höchst bedauerlich ist, dass es erst wertvolle Güter treffen musste, damit man energisch einschreitet). 

Zuletzt sollten wir nicht den Vogel Strauß machen und den Kopf in den Sand stecken, als ginge uns diese Welt nichts an. Nein, die Welt geht uns was an! Und deshalb sollten wir uns einmischen. Mir erscheint die von Dir gepriesene Egozentrik als eine mehr als fragwürdige Alternative.


----------



## Scrätcher (20. Juli 2009)

grunzhart schrieb:


> Ich sehe aber nicht, wie man, von wenigen Ausnahmen abgesehen, im zivilen Bereich ausmustern könnte.
> 
> 
> Ja, das wäre ein überlegenswerter Ansatz.
> ...



Der zivile Bereich hat eben nicht die gleichen Anforderungen wie der Militärische. Um genau zu sein, wäre eigentlich sicher Jede( r ) brauchbar, der nicht eine schwere Einschränkung hat. Aber wenn man mal ein bißchen quer denkt kommt man schnell auf eine Lösung: Bevorzug wird zum Zivildienst & freiwilligen sozialen Jahr herangezogen wer eben keine Lehrstelle oder etwas vergleichbares in Aussicht hat. Umkehrt: Wer eine Ausbildung über Zeit (z.B. über 2 Jahre) hat, wird davon erstmal  ausgeschlossen. 



grunzhart schrieb:


> Es mag sein, dass Du dieses Land nicht so sehr magst, dass Du für dieses Land zu sterben bereit wärest.



Vielleicht sollte man hier nochmal verdeutlichen: Ein Wehrpflichtiger geht nicht in Auslandseinsätze um die Politik seines Vaterlandes zu unterstützen. Sondern im Krisenfall verteidigt er sein Vaterland. Was in diesem Moment nichts anderes ist als seine Familie, Freunde und sein Hab und Gut.

Wenn man sich das nochmal ins Gedächtnis ruft, sieht man es nochmal aus einem anderen Blickwinkel....


----------



## Pymonte (20. Juli 2009)

Zum Beitrag, dass Armeen vielleicht selbst schon überholt sind, möchte ich noch etwas sagen.

Es gibt sehr viele Soldaten, Söldner, ja sogar Terroristen auf dieser Welt. Und der Mensch hat sich in den letzten 10000Jahren überhaupt nciht weiterentwickelt, was seine territoriale Mentalität angeht. Ein Land ohne Schutz ist ein Land für alle anderen. Ums mal so auszudrücken. Würden alle Europäer jetzt ihre Armeen "einstampfen", alle Waffen verbieten und jegliche kriegerische Intervention einstellen, dann würden wir spätesten 2-3dekaden später kein Europa mehr haben, wir würden dann eher zu Russland/USA/China etc pp gehören. Warum?

Ganz einfach: wir sind schutzlos. Das muss nciht mal als kriegerischer Akt laufen, aber man benötigt nun mal Schutz in dieser Zeit, das Gleichgewicht der Kräfte ist genau darauf ausgerichtet. Ist ein Land komplett schutzlos, so würde es entweder in Anarchie versinken (oder/und Möglichkeit 2), Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen (müssen), was wiederrum irgendwann zur Abhängigkeit führt, oder einer feindlich gesinnten Besatzungsmacht weichen (im Beispiel-Fall mal extremistische Islamisten, die sich ja derzeit in der Expansion befinden und radikale vorgehensweisen mit "Ungläbigen" haben; es geht hier anch wie vor um die radikalen, nicht um die normalen islamistischen Gläubigen. Das entspräche dann auch etwa den Kreuzzügen des Mittelalters: Erweiterung des Territorums unter Vorwand einer Religion).

Mag sein, dass das zu fiktiv ist, aber so weit über dem primitiven Menschen stehen wir noch lange nicht, dass wir auch ohne Verteidiger (in diesem Fall eine Armee) sicher sind.

Würden andere staatliche Organe die Funktion eienr Armee übernehmen, würde sich wiederum nichts ändern, mehr noch würde es die gleiche Diskussion lostreten (Warum darf unsere Polizeit Panzer fahren? Sowas brauchen die doch gar nicht!" usw^^).


----------



## Cørradø (20. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Würden alle Europäer jetzt ihre Armeen "einstampfen", alle Waffen verbieten und jegliche kriegerische Intervention einstellen, dann würden wir spätesten 2-3dekaden später kein Europa mehr haben, wir würden dann eher zu Russland/USA/China etc pp gehören.


Soweit stimm ich zu.

Gegen die "Militarisierung" als evolutionstechnischen Status Quo der Menschheitsgeschichte hab ich noch so meine Bedenken.

Ich glaub der Urururvorfahren vor 10.000Jahren hat seine Keule neben dem Bett gereicht um seine "territorialen Interessen" durchzusetzen. Das mag angehen.  
Das eine "Zusammenrottung" zu Siedlungsverbänden ökonomische und sicherheitstechnische Vorzüge mit sich bringt geh ich auch noch d'accord. Das Ganze abkürzend (Vergrößerung der Gruppe, Bildung einer Gesellschaft, schließlich Wahl eines Anführers, Territoriale Ansprüche etc) war es rückblickend ja doch immer so, dass der Anführer unter Zwang seine Waffenfähigen Männer in einen kriegerischen Konflikt geführt hat. Oder nicht? Braveheart etc sind fiktion. Wenn man's ich anschaut, wie die Unterwerfung mittelalterlicher oder antiker Völker etc stattgefunden hat... Nationalstolz/-bewusstsein und damit einhergehendes Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl sind ein Kind, das kaum 200 Jahre alt ist und seinen Beginn mit der französischen Revolution hat. Dem Leibeigenen oder Landsknecht davor war es herzlich egal für welchen Adligen er seinen Kopf hinhalten musste. Vielleicht seh ich das immo auch aus einer verschobenen Perpektive.

Angesichts der "neuen" Funktion der Streitkräfte (inzwischen einer Nation halte ich das Modell des "Staatsbürgers in Uniform" immernoch für das praktikabelste, weil am schwersten Instrumentalisierbarstes. Ich messe der Mehrheit der Bürger sogar soviel Intelligenz bei, dass sie sich nicht zu einem Angriffskrieg, der die Landnahme in irgendeiner Himmelsrichtung zum Ziel hat, hinreissen lassen würden. ^^ (hoho heut lehn ich mich aber weit aus dem Fenster)
Dass "Die Kreuzzüge" als Beispiel für sowas herhalten müssen ist mir jetzt neu und hat sich mir nicht als Paradebeispiel erschlossen. Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass es falsch sei, aber mir ist es dennoch als Beispiel für andere menschliche Verfehlungen geläufiger.

Die Polizei als Ersatz für eine Streitkraft kommt schon (mal ganz abgesehen vom ideologischen Aspekt) rein technisch weder den personellen, noch den logistischen und organisatorischen Möglichkeiten und Fähigkeiten nahe.

Immer wieder das leidige Thema, wenns um Wehrpflicht geht: 
@gunzhart:


> Bleiben die berechtigten Fragen, was die Bundeswehr in Afghanistan und vor Somalia zu suchen hätte.
> Nun, ich darf wohl davon ausgehen, dass auch Dir bekannt ist, wer die Anschläge am 11.9.2001 verübt hatte und wo sich die Basis befand, von der aus operiert wurde. Und ich darf wohl davon ausgehen, dass Dir bekannt ist, dass nach der Ideologie dieser Organisation jeder Nichtmuslim und jeder nicht rechtgläubige und damit gottgefällige Muslim als Feind betrachtet werden muss und wird. Daraus ergibt sich also die Antwort, was die Bundeswehr in Afghanistan zu suchen hat.


Hm... mir ergibt sich daraus (wie schon vor einigen Tagen erläutert) keine Antwort, was die Bundeswehr in Afghanistan zu suchen hat. Eine Invasion um einzelne Personen ausfindig zu machen?? Davon abgesehen: Die Drahtzieher vom 11. September sind wohl schon tot oder wortwörtlich über alle Berge, machen wir uns nix vor. Was also dann?
Der Fluss der Drogen sichern? Opium ist wohl das einzig nennenswerte, was es is Afghanistan zu holen gibt. 
Rüstungspolitische Verfehlungen der US-Amerikaner wieder wettmachen, die die Taliban zuvor (1979-1995) grosszügig mit Waffen beliefert haben?


----------



## TheBattery (20. Juli 2009)

Bin zwar kein Deutscher aber in Österreich gilt auch die Wehrpflicht.

Was bei uns vorallem sinnlos ist, da uns im ernstfall nach ca 20 min. die Munition ausgehen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. fakt..

Sollte in jedem Land abgeschafft werden.. Niemand sollte zum Bund gehen MÜSSEN!! Jeder der gern Krieg spielt soll das gerne machen!

Und was den Zivildienst angeht.. dafür melden sich eh nur Leute die das gerne machen oder sich dadurch Beruflich einen kleinen vorteil verschaffen da sie in dieser richtung weiter machen wollen ...


----------



## Pymonte (20. Juli 2009)

TheBattery schrieb:


> Bin zwar kein Deutscher aber in Österreich gilt auch die Wehrpflicht.
> 
> Was bei uns vorallem sinnlos ist, da uns im ernstfall nach ca 20 min. die Munition ausgehen würde
> 
> ...



Krieg spielen tut man aber in der Soldat nicht. Glaub mir, das letzte, was du als Soldat möchtest, ist Krieg, weil dann ist dein A*sch dran.


----------



## jon_x(back again) (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich würde hier einmal gerne über den Wehrdienst schreiben und einige von euch auf die unfaire Behandlung bzw. Auswahl aufmerksamm machen.

1) Die Musterung:

-Die Musterung wird nicht von einem Arzt seines Vertrauens ausgeführt, sondern von einem wildfremden Arztes der Bundeswehr, zudem wird man als Ware gehandelt als Objekt, die Musterung selber existiert nur dazu das Menschen aussortiert werden die nicht für den Kriegseinsatz im Ernstfall "zu gebrauchen sind".
Die Untersuchung hat keienn medizinischen Hintergrund und wird nicht vom Patienten erbeten sondern vom Kreiswehrersatzamt erzwungen. Der zwang zu einer ärtzlichen Untersuchung sowie die Behandlung von Menschen als "Güter" ist entwürdigend und somit nach §1 des Grundgesetzes Illegal.

-Es werden nur Männer gemustert, dies ist ebenfalls äußerst unfair. Die ungleichbehandlung zwischen Männern und Frauen steht im gegensatz zu §3 des Grundgesetzes. Warum muss ein Mann, im Ernstfall, sein Leben riskieren eine Frau aber nicht ? Hierdurch wird suggestiert das das Leben einer Frau mehr wert sei als das eines Mannes, dies steht ebenfalls im gegensatz zu §1 da das Abwägen von Leben die Würde eines Menschen verletzt.

2) Der Wehrdienst:

-Der Zwangsaufenthalt in der Kaserne wärend der Grundausbildung und der restlichen Wehrdienstzeit steht im gegensatz zu §11 der die Freizügigkeit garantiert (gemeint ist das man seinen Aufenthaltsort frei wählen kann). Wärend der Grundausbildung muss man in der Kaserne verbleiben, dort auch wohnen und übernachten, dieser Zwang ist dem offenen Strafvollzug ähnlich, man wird also einem Kriminellen ähnlich behaldelt.

-Nach §12.1 haben Deutsche das recht ihren Arbeitsplatz frei zu wählen, §12.2 greift im bezug auf den Wehrdienst nicht, da hier Vorrausetzung ist das Alle den gleichen Dienst vollbringen müssen, durch die hohe ausmusterungsquote, teilweise aus zweifelhaften Gründen und dadurch das Frauen nicht zum Wehrdienst gezogen werden.

-Wenn man Wehrdienstleistende mit Ausgemusterten vergleicht, wird man feststellen das zweitere beruflich und finanziell im Vorteil sind, da sie früher mit der Ausbildung beginnen können und so früher ein volles Gehalt erhalten, welches in jedem Fall höher ist als das was Wehrdienstleistende/Zivieldienstleistende erhalten.

-Während der Wehrdienstzeit/des Zivieldienstes Arbeitet man vollzeit d.H 8 Stunden oder mehr pro Tag, man wird aber nicht entsprechend bezahlt.
Selbst nicht ausgebildete Arbeitskräfte bei der Stadtreinigung verdiehnen mehr als Wehrdienstleistende/Zivieldienstleistende.
Zudem werden Zivildienst leistende oft als vollwertige Arbeitskräfte missbraucht, obwohl dies offiziell nicht sein soll, sie sollen lediglich eine unterstüzung sein.


Was passiert wenn man den Wehrdienst auf rein freiwilliger Basis aufbaut ?

-In vielen anderen Ländern ist dies bereits der Fall, wie z.B in den USA, den Niederlanden, Italien.
Keines dieser Länder ist durch den Wegfall des Wehdienstes/Zivieldienstes auf einmal einer übermäßig hohen Bedrohung ausgesetzt, und in keinem dieser Länder sind die sozialen Einrichtungen zusammengebrochen weil es auf einmal weniger/keine Zivildienstleistenden mehr gibt.
Das deutet darauf hind das auch Deutschland es verkraften kann wenn man die Wehrpflicht abschafft.

-Was bringen Wehrdienstleistende im Ernstfall ?
Meiner meinung nach relativ wenig, da man warscheinlich schon wenige Monate nach Dienstbeendigung das meiste vergessen hat, gibt es in der Bundeswehr eine Waffenumstellung muss eh neu gelernt werden.
Im Falle eines Angriffs hat man also nicht von heut auf morgen eine schlagkräftige Truppe sondern muss auch diese ehemaligenWehrdienstleistenden neu einweisen. Sind diese dann eingewiesen ist deren nutzen im Krieg trozdem äußerst fragwürdig, da sie keinerlei Ehrfahrung mitbringen und warscheinlich eher ein Klotz am bein für die vollwertigen Zeitsoldaten darstellen.
Wehrdienstleistende sind besseres Kanonenfutter, mehr nicht.



Mein Fazit:
Der Wehrdienst ist ein längst überholter Dinosaurier, ein Zwangdienst der junge Menschen volle 9 Monate vom Arbeitsmarkt holt und sie für diese Zeit für jegliche Ausbildung Blockiert. Der Wehrdienst Kostet den Steuerzahler jedes Jahr Milliarden die Sinnlos verpuffen.


meine Meinung Jon_x


----------



## Sin (20. Juli 2009)

Ich les viel im Forum, aber so nen bescheurten Bullshit wie du den geschrieben hast, hab ich noch nie gelesen.


----------



## jon_x(back again) (20. Juli 2009)

meinst du mich ?!

hast du dich schonmal mit dem thema befasst ?

kannst du auch argumente liefern ?


----------



## Stancer (20. Juli 2009)

Oh Mann ... wenn ich schon wieder Sätze höre wie "Berufsarmee, da können die ganzen Deppen dann hin die Leute umbringen wollen"

Hallo ? Gehts noch ? Naja man merkt eigentlich sofort, das Leute die solche Aussagen treffen doch nur über ein recht beschränktes Wissen verfügen und liebend gern auf Bild-Niveau diskutieren.

Gründe ein Zeit oder Berufssoldat zu werden gibt es viele, aber ich sage dir : "Lust andere umzubringen" gehört mit Sicherheit nicht dazu. Kannst dich ja mal bei Eliteeinheiten bewerben und dort als Bewerbungsgrund "Ich will Leute umbringen" angeben. Und obwohl Einheiten wie KSK oder Kampfschwimmer fürs gezielte Töten ausgebildet werden, werden die dich dort nur Auslachen und wegschicken.

Das wäre so, als wenn du dich bei der Polizei bewirbst und angibst, du willst unbedingt Demonstranten verprügeln !

Die meisten verpflichten sich in der heutigen Zeit einfach, weil es nen sicherer Arbeitsplatz ist, relativ gute Bezahlung und man ne gute Ausbildung bekommt. Gibt aber auch genauso Soldaten, die dies aus Patriotismus tun oder manche gehen freiwillig in den Einsatz um den Menschen dort zu helfen.

Um dann noch auf das Argument einnzuehen man braucht doch nur ein paar Soldaten für die Einsätze :

Damit 1 Tornade Kampfjet fliegt braucht es etwa 80 Soldaten. Piloten, Navigator, Techniker, Versorger, Logistiker, Waffentechniker, Feuerwerker, Führung etc.

Um eine Truppe von etwa 5000 Soldaten im Ausland permanent halten zu könnn braucht man allein nochmal 10.000 Soldaten im Heimatland (Drittelregelung). 5000 bereiten nach und 5000 bereiten sich vor. Sind wir bei insgesamt 15.000 Soldaten. Hinzu kommen aber auch da noch die ganzen Versorgungsgüter, die Logistik, Unterstützung, Ausbilder etc. so dass man im Heimatland für diese 5000 Soldaten locker 30.000 Soldaten gebunden hat ! Die Bundeswehr hat momentan eine Stärke von 250.000 und jeder kann sich dann selbst ausrechnen wie viele Soldaten man maximal im Einsatz halten kann.
Schätzungen sagen, das die Bundeswehr maximal 30-40.000 Soldaten im Ausland halten kann. Das wäre aber das absolute Limit und wäre eine enorme Belastung für die Bundeswehr.

Schaut man sich nun an, das die USA etwa 300.000 Soldaten gebraucht haben um den Irak zu erobern (ein rückständiges und unterentwickeltes Land) und noch heute dort über 100.000 Soldaten stationiert haben erkennt man wie klein der Handlungsspielraum der Bundeswehr doch ist.


----------



## jon_x(back again) (20. Juli 2009)

und was heißt das im bezug auf den wehrdienst ?

wehrdienstleistende kann man wohl kaum ins ausland schicken.


----------



## Sin (20. Juli 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> meinst du mich ?!
> 
> hast du dich schonmal mit dem thema befasst ?
> 
> kannst du auch argumente liefern ?



Ja ich meine dich, und ja ich habe mich mit dem Thema beschäftigt, weil ich bereits meinen Wehrdienst erfüllt habe.
Ich könnte jetzt deinen Beitrag stück für stück auseinander nehmen, aber irgendwie habe ich da gerade keine lust zu.

Hier nur mal ein paar Beispiele wo mir die Hutschnur geplatzt ist:



> 1. die Behandlung von Menschen als "Güter" ist entwürdigend und somit nach §1 des Grundgesetzes Illegal.
> 2. Hierdurch wird suggestiert das das Leben einer Frau mehr wert sei als das eines Mannes, dies steht ebenfalls im gegensatz zu §1 da das Abwägen von Leben die Würde eines Menschen verletzt.
> 3. Der Zwangsaufenthalt in der Kaserne wärend der Grundausbildung und der restlichen Wehrdienstzeit steht im gegensatz zu §11 der die Freizügigkeit garantiert



Man wird keinesfalls als "gut" behandelt, keine Ahnung wo du gelandet bist, aber bei meiner Musterung wurde jeder fair behandelt, auch diejenigen die von anfang an gesagt haben, dass sie verweigern.

Das mit der Frau hat nichts mit dem "Wert" eines Menschen zu tun, mach dich da mal vorher etwas schlauer warum das so ist.



> -Wenn man Wehrdienstleistende mit Ausgemusterten vergleicht, wird man feststellen das zweitere beruflich und finanziell im Vorteil sind, da sie früher mit der Ausbildung beginnen können und so früher ein volles Gehalt erhalten, welches in jedem Fall höher ist als das was Wehrdienstleistende/Zivieldienstleistende erhalten.
> 
> -Während der Wehrdienstzeit/des Zivieldienstes Arbeitet man vollzeit d.H 8 Stunden oder mehr pro Tag, man wird aber nicht entsprechend bezahlt.
> Selbst nicht ausgebildete Arbeitskräfte bei der Stadtreinigung verdiehnen mehr als Wehrdienstleistende/Zivieldienstleistende.
> Zudem werden Zivildienst leistende oft als vollwertige Arbeitskräfte missbraucht, obwohl dies offiziell nicht sein soll, sie sollen lediglich eine unterstüzung sein.



Während des AGA kann es gut sein dass man mehr als 8 Stunden "arbeitet", dass ist aber auch gut so, da man jede menge Informationen bekommt. Dann musst du bedenken, dass man alles vom "Arbeitgeber Bundeswehr" bekommt: Essen/Trinken, eine Unterkunft, Ausrüstung etc. Während der AGA bekommt man ca 450€, muss aber nichts bezahlen, ein Azubi bekommt 800€ muss sich aber sein Essen und seine Wohnung selbst finanzieren.

Dann bitte ich dich zu überdenken, dass der GWDL einen entscheidenen vorteil gegenüber dem KDW hat: Er lernt was es heißt als Team zu agieren, was es heißt zusammen zu halten. Wenn 20 Männer 25 Kilometer laufen mit einem 20 Kilo Rucksack, und die Strecke erst dann geschafft ist, wenn JEDER aus der Gruppe angekommen ist, merkt man schnell was es heißt zusammen zu spielen.

Keine Ahnung was bei dir vorgefallen ist, ob dir die Dame bei der Musterung zu fest an die Klöten gepackt hat oder etwas anderes ist, aber diese dämlichen vergleiche mit irgendwelchen §§ aus dem Gesetzbuch sind lächerlich.


----------



## jon_x(back again) (20. Juli 2009)

jeder vergleich trifft zu.

sollte es bzgl. der Frauen um das argument mit der schwangeschaft gehen kann man dazu sagen das eine Frau es sich ausssuchen kann schwanger zu werden oder eben nicht.
ein mann MUSS zum wehdienst wenn er t2 oder t1 hat.


----------



## grunzhart (20. Juli 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> @gunzhart:
> 
> Hm... mir ergibt sich daraus (wie schon vor einigen Tagen erläutert) keine Antwort, was die Bundeswehr in Afghanistan zu suchen hat. Eine Invasion um einzelne Personen ausfindig zu machen?? Davon abgesehen: Die Drahtzieher vom 11. September sind wohl schon tot oder wortwörtlich über alle Berge, machen wir uns nix vor. Was also dann?
> Der Fluss der Drogen sichern? Opium ist wohl das einzig nennenswerte, was es is Afghanistan zu holen gibt.
> Rüstungspolitische Verfehlungen der US-Amerikaner wieder wettmachen, die die Taliban zuvor (1979-1995) grosszügig mit Waffen beliefert haben?


Al Quaida besteht nicht nur aus einer einzigen Person. Wenn dem so wäre, hätte in der Tat keine Notwendigkeit zum Einmarsch bestanden. Selbst bei einer kleinen Gruppe von Personen (z.B. wie unsere Rote Armee Fraktion).
Al Quaida war und ist eine paramilitärische Organisation, die durch die Taliban nicht nur geduldet, sondern gefördert wurde. Deren Strukturen zu zerschlagen war folglich notwendig. Ihre Verschränkung mit den Taliban machte deren Beseitigung ebenfalls notwendig. Die Beseitigung kann aber immer nur ein erster Schritt sein. Andernfalls hinterließe man ein völlig unberechenbares Machtvakuum, welches den erzielten Erfolg wieder zunichte machen kann. Somit ist diese Alternative nicht zielführend. Damit Afghanistan nicht zu einem failing state wird, ist die Anwesenheit der Alliierten nach wie vor erforderlich.
Mit einigen Fehldarstellungen muss ich hier aber aufräumen.
1. Die USA unterstützten die Afghanen, nicht die Taliban. Die Taliban sickerten in Afghanistan ein, nachdem die Russen abgezogen waren und wurden dabei ausschließlich durch Pakistan unterstützt.
2. Die Alliierten sind nicht am Opiumhandel beteiligt. Er ist ihnen vielmehr ein Dorn im Auge. Leider ist der Opiumhandel infolge des Preisverfalls für die hergebrachten Produkte äußerst beliebt. Dieser Preisverfall beruht wiederum auf unsinnigen internationalen Hilfslieferungen.


----------



## Stancer (20. Juli 2009)

Ja, das heisst das Wehrdienstleistende dann dafür sorgen, das auch die Soldaten im Einsatz ihr tägliches Brot bekommen. Und das betrifft fast alle Bereiche und nicht nur z.b. die, die am Bundeswehrflughafen Köln-Wahn ihren Dienst verrichten.

Man muss auch sagen, das sich die Bundeswehr momentan noch mitten in einer Transformationsphase befindet. Früher hatte man in einem Zug 3-4 Berufssoldaten/Zeitsoldaten und 20-30 Wehrpflichtige. Heute ist es fast umgekehrt. Da hat man teilweise 20 Berufs/Zeitsoldaten und nur 5-10 Wehrpflichtige. Allgemein sind die Einheiten auch stark geschrumpft. Früher hatten manche Bataillone 800-1000 Soldaten, heute kommen die gleichen Einheiten auf gerade einmal mehr 400-500 Soldaten.

Die Bundeswehr wird gerade in eine Spezialistenarmee verwandelt und früher oder später wird es eine Berufsarmee. Aus meiner Sicht könnte man die Wehrpflicht sofort abschaffen, die Bundeswehr würde auch ohne die Wehrpflichtigen zurecht kommen. Der wahre Grund, warum man an der Wehrpflich festhält ist doch der Zivildienst. Diese stütze des Gesundheitswesens würde das ganze Gebilde zum Einsturz bringen, wenn sie plötzlich wegfallen würde.
Blicke ich in meine Einheit haben wir allein dort in der Kompanie 63 Soldaten aus der Laufbahn der Feldwebel und insgesamt haben wir ganze 18 Wehrpflichtige. Die Gesamtkompaniestärke beträgt etwa 100 Soldaten, vor 5 Jahren waren es noch über 150, und noch nicht einmal 20% dieser 100 Soldaten sind Wehrpflichtige.

Ich persönlich denke, das ein Wechsel zur Berufsarmee unvermeidbar ist und sicher irgendwann kommen wird, jedoch nicht in den nächsten 10 Jahren !

Trotzdem halte ich die Wehrpflicht für eine gute Sache, denn die "Jugendlichen" lernen viel über Disziplin und Verantwortung und bekommen eine sehr wertvolle Lebenserfahrung und auch noch ein wenig Erziehung. Etwa 95% der Wehrpflichtigen verlassen unsere Kompanie mit positiven Erfahrungen und sagen, das sie viel gelernt haben. Das praktische lässt sich zwar nicht ins zivile übertragen aber die meisten sagen, das sie durch die menschlichen Erfahrungen viel gelernt haben. Manche sagten z.b. das sie vor der Bw absolut unselbständig oder extrem undiszipliniert waren und keinerlei Blick für die Zukunft und ihren beruflichen Werdegang hatten. Als sie dann gingen hatten sie klare Ziele, übernahmen Verantwortung und hatten erkannt, das sie nur mit einer disziplinierten Lebensweise im Leben weiter kommen.

klar machen manche auch schlechte Erfahrungen aber der Grossteil erinnert sich doch eher positiv an seine Bundeswehrzeit zurück, auch schon allein wegen der dort erlebten Kameradschaft, die man wohl nirgendwo ausser im engeren Freundeskreis erlebt.


----------



## jon_x(back again) (20. Juli 2009)

Es gab auch schon studien, dass das gesundheitswesen nicht zusammenbrechen würde.

mal abgesehen davon kann man doch nicht jedes jahr hunderttausende menschen zwangsverpflichten nur weil kliniken, altersheime und behindertenheime so ein schlechtes finanzsystem haben.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Juli 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> Es gab auch schon studien, dass das gesundheitswesen nicht zusammenbrechen würde.
> 
> mal abgesehen davon kann man doch nicht jedes jahr hunderttausende menschen zwangsverpflichten nur weil kliniken, altersheime und behindertenheime so ein schlechtes finanzsystem haben.



Manchmal wünsche ich mir echt, das solche Leute, wenn sie alt sind, elendig und vergessen in ihrer eigenen Scheiße ersaufen, weil sich niemand um sie kümmert, da ja Zivis eh überbewertet und Nutzlos sind...

Ich frage mich echt wie es sein kann, dass sich soviele gegen ein bisschen gemeinnützige Arbeit streuben...


----------



## Sin (20. Juli 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> jeder vergleich trifft zu.
> 
> sollte es bzgl. der Frauen um das argument mit der schwangeschaft gehen kann man dazu sagen das eine Frau es sich ausssuchen kann schwanger zu werden oder eben nicht.
> ein mann MUSS zum wehdienst wenn er t2 oder t1 hat.



Die Zeiten wo T2 gemusterte genommen wurden sind mitlerweile auch vorbei. Und jeder der nicht zum Bund will kann es auch verweigern, oder sich blöd anstellen und absichtlich T5 mustern lassen.


----------



## grunzhart (20. Juli 2009)

> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde hier einmal gerne über den Wehrdienst schreiben und einige von euch auf die unfaire Behandlung bzw. Auswahl aufmerksamm machen.
> 
> ...



Ich wurde auch (aus-)gemustert. Man wird dabei überhaupt nicht als Ware behandelt. *Art.* 1 GG ist nicht berührt. Selbst wenn man einen Zwang hinsichtlich der ärztlichen Untersuchung durch einen Amtsarzt bejaht, so ist nicht Art. 1GG einschlägig, sondern Art. 2GG. Es ist aber anerkannt, dass eine amtsärztliche Untersuchung angeordnet und durchgeführt werden kann, wenn hierfür eine gesetzliche Grundlage besteht. Eine solche wurde für die Untersuchung im Rahmen der Musterung geschaffen.
Dass nur Männer zum Wehrdienst verpflichtet werden, stellt in der Tat eine Ungleichbehandlung dar (Art. 3 IGG), allerdings ist diese ungleiche Behandlung nach ständiger Rechtsprechung verfassungskonform.
Die Suggestion behauptest Du, sie ist aber nicht Fakt.
Nebenbei sei bemerkt, dass zwar prinzipiell nicht Leben gegen Leben abgewogen werden darf, aber der sog. Finale Rettungsschuss trotzdem legal ist.......



> 2) Der Wehrdienst:
> 
> -Der Zwangsaufenthalt in der Kaserne wärend der Grundausbildung und der restlichen Wehrdienstzeit steht im gegensatz zu §11 der die Freizügigkeit garantiert (gemeint ist das man seinen Aufenthaltsort frei wählen kann). Wärend der Grundausbildung muss man in der Kaserne verbleiben, dort auch wohnen und übernachten, dieser Zwang ist dem offenen Strafvollzug ähnlich, man wird also einem Kriminellen ähnlich behaldelt.



Nein. Geschützt wird durch Art. 11GG nicht das Recht, von irgendwo weg zu gehen, sondern irgendwo hin zu gehen.
Einschlägig wäre also hier vielmehr Art. 2GG (der ja auch für die Ausreisefreiheit gilt!)und in dieses Recht darf auf gesetzlicher Grundlage eingegriffen werden, was auch geschieht.
Die Gleichsetzung mit Kriminellen im Strafvollzug entbehrt jeglicher Grundlage.



> -Nach §12.1 haben Deutsche das recht ihren Arbeitsplatz frei zu wählen, §12.2 greift im bezug auf den Wehrdienst nicht, da hier Vorrausetzung ist das Alle den gleichen Dienst vollbringen müssen, durch die hohe ausmusterungsquote, teilweise aus zweifelhaften Gründen und dadurch das Frauen nicht zum Wehrdienst gezogen werden.
> 
> -Wenn man Wehrdienstleistende mit Ausgemusterten vergleicht, wird man feststellen das zweitere beruflich und finanziell im Vorteil sind, da sie früher mit der Ausbildung beginnen können und so früher ein volles Gehalt erhalten, welches in jedem Fall höher ist als das was Wehrdienstleistende/Zivieldienstleistende erhalten.



Und? Der Vorteil, den Ausgemusterte haben mögen, ist kein Eingriff in die Berufsfreiheit aus Art. 12GG!



> -Während der Wehrdienstzeit/des Zivieldienstes Arbeitet man vollzeit d.H 8 Stunden oder mehr pro Tag, man wird aber nicht entsprechend bezahlt.
> Selbst nicht ausgebildete Arbeitskräfte bei der Stadtreinigung verdiehnen mehr als Wehrdienstleistende/Zivieldienstleistende.
> Zudem werden Zivildienst leistende oft als vollwertige Arbeitskräfte missbraucht, obwohl dies offiziell nicht sein soll, sie sollen lediglich eine unterstüzung sein.



Wehr- und Zivildienst sind kein reguläres Arbeitsverhältnis. 
Der Missbrauch im Zivildienst mag vorkommen, ist aber nicht legal. 
Dass so etwas vorkommt, beseitigt jedoch nicht den Grund für die Regel.



> Was passiert wenn man den Wehrdienst auf rein freiwilliger Basis aufbaut ?
> 
> -In vielen anderen Ländern ist dies bereits der Fall, wie z.B in den USA, den Niederlanden, Italien.
> Keines dieser Länder ist durch den Wegfall des Wehdienstes/Zivieldienstes auf einmal einer übermäßig hohen Bedrohung ausgesetzt, und in keinem dieser Länder sind die sozialen Einrichtungen zusammengebrochen weil es auf einmal weniger/keine Zivildienstleistenden mehr gibt.



In diesen Ländern gab es m.W.n. kein vergleichbares System des zivilen Dienstes.
Aber alle diese Länder haben die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sie erhebliche Schwierigkeiten bekamen, junge, intelligente, gebildete Menschen für die Streitkräfte zu gewinnen.



> Das deutet darauf hind das auch Deutschland es verkraften kann wenn man die Wehrpflicht abschafft.



Verkraften ja, aber es ist aus den genannten Gründen eine problematische Alternative.


> -Was bringen Wehrdienstleistende im Ernstfall ?
> Meiner meinung nach relativ wenig, da man warscheinlich schon wenige Monate nach Dienstbeendigung das meiste vergessen hat, gibt es in der Bundeswehr eine Waffenumstellung muss eh neu gelernt werden.
> Im Falle eines Angriffs hat man also nicht von heut auf morgen eine schlagkräftige Truppe sondern muss auch diese ehemaligenWehrdienstleistenden neu einweisen. Sind diese dann eingewiesen ist deren nutzen im Krieg trozdem äußerst fragwürdig, da sie keinerlei Ehrfahrung mitbringen und warscheinlich eher ein Klotz am bein für die vollwertigen Zeitsoldaten darstellen.
> Wehrdienstleistende sind besseres Kanonenfutter, mehr nicht.



Das ist definitiv falsch. Was man erlernt hat, ist gespeichert und müsste im Ernstfall lediglich aufgefrischt werden.
Wehrdienstleistende sind sicherlich keine Elitesoldaten, aber reines Kanonenfutter sind sie auch nicht.
Grundsätzlich ist es wichtig, hinreichende Reserven zu haben, damit im Ernstfall Verluste angemessen ersetzt werden können. Eine zu kleine Armee ist mit den umfangreichen Aufgaben im Ernstfall selbst bei höchster Qualität des einzelnen Soldaten schlicht überfordert.



> Mein Fazit:
> Der Wehrdienst ist ein längst überholter Dinosaurier, ein Zwangdienst der junge Menschen volle 9 Monate vom Arbeitsmarkt holt und sie für diese Zeit für jegliche Ausbildung Blockiert. Der Wehrdienst Kostet den Steuerzahler jedes Jahr Milliarden die Sinnlos verpuffen.
> 
> 
> meine Meinung Jon_x



Mein Fazit:
Hobbyjuristen sollten sich nicht so aufplustern, aber trotzdem ihre Ansichten mal gründlich durchdenken und die Gegenargumente, die schon mehrfach genannt wurden, bedenken oder wenigstens zur Kenntnis nehmen und in die Argumentation einbauen.


----------



## Descartes (21. Juli 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> ...
> Mein Fazit:
> Der Wehrdienst ist ein längst überholter Dinosaurier, ein Zwangdienst der junge Menschen volle 9 Monate vom Arbeitsmarkt holt und sie für diese Zeit für jegliche Ausbildung Blockiert. Der Wehrdienst Kostet den Steuerzahler jedes Jahr Milliarden die Sinnlos verpuffen.
> 
> ...


Hab ich was verbasst? Muss man nicht erst nach der Ausbildung zum Bund?
Bzw. gehen nicht Junge Leute gerade weil sie keine Ausbildung finden zum Bund?
Mal davon abgesehen das man sich wenn man in der Örtlichen Freiwilligen Feuerwehr, Rot Kreuz
oder anderen Vereinen/Organisationen Aktiv ist sich davon befreien kann?

Aber halt das ist wieder das unding mit anderen Helfen pfui wie verdorben doch die welt ist....

P.S. um den rest des zitates kümmer ich mich wenn ich ausgeschlafen bin.


----------



## Stancer (21. Juli 2009)

Also da musste ich doch gerade Lachen.... "Bei der Musterung wird man als Ware betrachtet" ..... Wo bitte steht geschrieben, das die Bundeswehr jeden nehmen muss ? Wenn ein Arzt findet, das die Person nicht für den Militärdienst geeignet ist, dann ist das so. Wenn man es so sieht, wird man überall als "Ware" betrachtet. Wenn man sich irgendwo bewirbt muss man doch da auch vorsprechen und Tests machen. Einziger unterschied ist, das die Tests dort meistens geistige Fragen sind, wo es auf Fachwissen ankommt. Bei der Bundeswehr kommt es aber auch stark auf körperliche Fähigkeiten an.

Kannst ja mal zu Bayern München gehen und fragen ob du in der 1. Mannschaft mitkicken kannst. Wenn sie dich nicht sofort auslachen, bieten sie dir nen Probetraining bei den Amateuren an. Da wirste genau so als Ware betrachtet, denn wenn du nicht gut genug bist nehmen sie dich nicht.

Was soll die Bundeswehr auch mit Beinamputierten oder Soldaten, die beim kleinsten Anzeichen einer körperlichen Belastung zusammenbrechen ?

Immer wieder lustig diese Hobbyjuristen, indem sie sich die Lieblingsgesetze rauspicken, andere Gesetze aber ganz bewusst nicht erwähnen.


----------



## Cørradø (21. Juli 2009)

grunzhart schrieb:


> 1. Die USA unterstützten die Afghanen, nicht die Taliban. Die Taliban sickerten in Afghanistan ein, nachdem die Russen abgezogen waren und wurden dabei ausschließlich durch Pakistan unterstützt.


Das kann man schönreden soviel man will. Die USA haben seit 1979 im sog. sovjetisch-afghanischen Krieg die Mudschaheddin mit Waffen beliefert (populistisch noch dokumentiert in Rambo III (find ich ja zu genial)). Diese Mudschaheddin sind oder besser waren islamistische Guerillas. Islamisten sind extreme Moslems die der Ideologie nachhängen, dass der Islam die einzige Grundlage für ein politisches System sein darf, aus heutiger/westlicher Sicht Terroristen. Diese operierten allesamt von Pakistan aus. Unter ihnen auch die Taliban, sozusagen die Zusammenrottung der Extremsten unter den "Rebellen-Strömungen", die sich nach dem "Sieg" über die Sovjets in den internen Machtkämpfen (und dem dadurch anhaltenden Bürgerkrieg) durchgesetzt haben. Die Taliban wurden noch 1996 ausdrücklich und ganz offiziell von den USA unterstützt!

Wer es gerne leugnen und nur wenig Zeit in die korrektur seines Weltbildes investieren möchte, dem lege ich die wikipedia-Artikel zu dem Thema nahe ("Afghanistan", "Mudschahid", "Taliban").
"Ausschliesslich durch Pakistan unterstützt" ist schlichtweg eine Falschaussage!!



> 2. Die Alliierten sind nicht am Opiumhandel beteiligt. Er ist ihnen vielmehr ein Dorn im Auge. Leider ist der Opiumhandel infolge des Preisverfalls für die hergebrachten Produkte äußerst beliebt. Dieser Preisverfall beruht wiederum auf unsinnigen internationalen Hilfslieferungen.


Das wäre ja nochmal schöner, wenn "die Alliierten" sich am Handel auch noch beteiligen würden!!
Drogendealer im Wüstentarn aus Steuergeldern... omg brave new world.
Der Opiumhandel sichert das Geld für Munition und neue Waffen, nicht etwa für Wasser und Brot. Aufwachen!


zu jon_x... fällt mir ja fast gar nix mehr ein. Mann-o-meter.
"Zwangsuntersuchung", "Zwangsaufenthalt"... lol
und Frauen kriegen Kinder freiwillig... hmm schönes Totschlägerargument. Für den Fortbestand der Gesellschaft ist es unabdingbar, dass Frauen Kinder bekommen (Gleichberechtigung.... jaaa der Biologielehrer scheint manchmal zu versagen). Was können Männer für den Fortbestand der Gesellschaft tun? 
Ich denke es ist eine Luxus-Diskussion die wir heute führen... noch vor 20 Jahren hätte die breite Masse der Bevölkerung nicht ernsthaft den Sinn der Bundeswehr in Zweifel gezogen, weil die "Gefahr" viel präsenter war. Eine positiv zu bewertende Entwicklung, wie ich finde.
Dass nun irgendwelche turbantragenden Hinterwäldler als Ersatzfeindbild oder Rechtfertigung für kriegerische Interaktionen herhalten müssen find ich extrem fragwürdig.

Ganz grundsätzlich, weils immer wieder auftaucht, man würde einrosten: 
Musste von Euch noch niemand zu einer Wehrübung? Ich selbst hab jetzt auch noch nie ne "Einladung" bekommen weiss aber von einem Kollegen, der Reserveoffizier ist, dass der regelmäßig "Krieg spielen" darf und das auch macht.


----------



## Scrätcher (21. Juli 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> hast du dich schonmal mit dem thema befasst ?
> 
> kannst du auch argumente liefern ?



Naja, einige schon und ich werde auch aufzeigen warum "deine Argumente" eigentlich nur ne Meinung darstellen.....



jon_x(back schrieb:


> ich würde hier einmal gerne über den Wehrdienst schreiben und einige von euch auf die unfaire Behandlung bzw. Auswahl aufmerksamm machen.
> 
> 1) Die Musterung:
> 
> ...



Punkt 1:
Natürlich wird jeder von einem Arzt untersucht! Nur durch eigene Amtsärzte kann man sicherstellen das alle auch neutral untersucht werden! Wer kennt das nicht: "Keinen Bock auf Schule? Aaaach ich geh mal zum Arzt, der kennt mich ja schon seit Jahren und ich weiß das er mich dann mal für ein paar Tage krank schreibt."

Der Musterungsarzt kennt keinen und behandelt alle gleich....

Wenn du dich irgendwo bewirbst, wird deine Bewerbung auch ausgemustert, wenn du nicht für den Beruf als tauglich angesehen wirst!^^ Klag doch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Menschen als Güter behandelt" also da mußte ich lachen! 

Es gibt zwei Dinge die mich aufregen:

1. Immer wenn ich einkaufen gehe ist es die gleiche Prozedur: Die Kassierin sagt "Guten Tag" zieht meine Ware übers Band. Sagt mir was es kostet und wünscht mit noch nen schönen Tag! Sie fragt mich nie wie es mir geht, was ich noch den Rest vom Tag vorhabe oder was ich so treibe. Ich komme mir vor, als würd sie mich nur wie einen von vielen behandeln. 

2. Regen mich die älteren Leute auf die an der Kasse immer sagen "moment das hab ich noch passend!" und diese 5 Minuten absichtlich verursachten Stau dazu nutzen um noch einen Schwank aus ihrem Leben zu erzählen!

Wenn du jetzt 1 mit 2 vergleichst, wirst du schnell feststellen: Die gleiche Situation aus unterschiedlichen Gesichtspunkten, einmal sogar mit deiner Meinung  "man wird behandelt wie eine Ware". Trotzdem ist da kein Argument sondern nur die eigene betrachtungsweise der Situation vorhanden.

Punkt 2
Also findest du, im Ernstfall sollten Frauen in den Krieg ziehen die dich beschützen?
(um es mal auf den Punkt zu bringen! oO)



jon_x(back schrieb:


> 2) Der Wehrdienst:
> 
> -Der Zwangsaufenthalt in der Kaserne wärend der Grundausbildung und der restlichen Wehrdienstzeit steht im gegensatz zu §11 der die Freizügigkeit garantiert (gemeint ist das man seinen Aufenthaltsort frei wählen kann). Wärend der Grundausbildung muss man in der Kaserne verbleiben, dort auch wohnen und übernachten, dieser Zwang ist dem offenen Strafvollzug ähnlich, man wird also einem Kriminellen ähnlich behaldelt.



Wie wäre es mit frei wählbaren Arbeitszeiten für Soldaten im Auslandseinsatz? Wenn im Ernstfall jeder Soldat erst nochmal gefragt wird, ob er jetzt beim Verteidigen helfen will? Mein Gott! So naiv wollte ich mal sein! Mein Leben wäre um einiges leichter!!



jon_x(back schrieb:


> -Nach §12.1 haben Deutsche das recht ihren Arbeitsplatz frei zu wählen, §12.2 greift im bezug auf den Wehrdienst nicht, da hier Vorrausetzung ist das Alle den gleichen Dienst vollbringen müssen, durch die hohe ausmusterungsquote, teilweise aus zweifelhaften Gründen und dadurch das Frauen nicht zum Wehrdienst gezogen werden.
> 
> -Wenn man Wehrdienstleistende mit Ausgemusterten vergleicht, wird man feststellen das zweitere beruflich und finanziell im Vorteil sind, da sie früher mit der Ausbildung beginnen können und so früher ein volles Gehalt erhalten, welches in jedem Fall höher ist als das was Wehrdienstleistende/Zivieldienstleistende erhalten.
> 
> ...



WehrP F L I C H T! Die Pflicht dem Vaterland vorübergehend zu dienen! Pflicht ist nicht "wünsch dir einen Arbeitsplatz"! Und ganz ehrlich, irgendwie konnt ich deinen Beitrag schon nach den ersten Zeilen nicht mehr für voll nehmen...



jon_x(back schrieb:


> Was passiert wenn man den Wehrdienst auf rein freiwilliger Basis aufbaut ?
> 
> -In vielen anderen Ländern ist dies bereits der Fall, wie z.B in den USA, den Niederlanden, Italien.
> Keines dieser Länder ist durch den Wegfall des Wehdienstes/Zivieldienstes auf einmal einer übermäßig hohen Bedrohung ausgesetzt, und in keinem dieser Länder sind die sozialen Einrichtungen zusammengebrochen weil es auf einmal weniger/keine Zivildienstleistenden mehr gibt.
> Das deutet darauf hind das auch Deutschland es verkraften kann wenn man die Wehrpflicht abschafft.



auf freiwilliger Basis? Wäre eine diskussion Wert, allerdings würd ich sie nicht mit dir führen, weil du auch so schon zuviel haarsträubende Theorien aufgestellt hast, das ich den Rest lieber nicht hören möchte!^^



jon_x(back schrieb:


> -Was bringen Wehrdienstleistende im Ernstfall ?
> Meiner meinung nach relativ wenig, da man warscheinlich schon wenige Monate nach Dienstbeendigung das meiste vergessen hat, gibt es in der Bundeswehr eine Waffenumstellung muss eh neu gelernt werden.
> Im Falle eines Angriffs hat man also nicht von heut auf morgen eine schlagkräftige Truppe sondern muss auch diese ehemaligenWehrdienstleistenden neu einweisen. Sind diese dann eingewiesen ist deren nutzen im Krieg trozdem äußerst fragwürdig, da sie keinerlei Ehrfahrung mitbringen und warscheinlich eher ein Klotz am bein für die vollwertigen Zeitsoldaten darstellen.
> Wehrdienstleistende sind besseres Kanonenfutter, mehr nicht.



Es wird immer besser! Also weil DU es für Sinnlos hälst, ist es sinnlos? Schießt es sich mit einem G36 anders als mit einem G3? Ja stimmt! Du kannst bequemer Zielen hast mehr Munition und und und!^^ Aber das Grundprinzip ist das selbe!^^ Das meiste vergessen? Ja! Aber das Wichtigste ist noch drin!

An dieser Stelle hab ich mir jetzt überlegt, ob ich ne Seite über den Sinn von Wehrpflichtigen in einem Verteidigungsfall schreibe, aber hey ganz ehrlich! Soviel Aufwand lohnt sich als Antwort auf diesen Text nicht.....



jon_x(back schrieb:


> Mein Fazit:
> Der Wehrdienst ist ein längst überholter Dinosaurier, ein Zwangdienst der junge Menschen volle 9 Monate vom Arbeitsmarkt holt und sie für diese Zeit für jegliche Ausbildung Blockiert. Der Wehrdienst Kostet den Steuerzahler jedes Jahr Milliarden die Sinnlos verpuffen.
> 
> meine Meinung Jon_x



Mein Fazit:

Dir hat die Bundeswehr kein Spaß gemacht weil es nicht nach deinen Regeln ablief. In deiner Betrachtungsweise ist nur sinnvoll, was dir einen Vorteil bringt. Den siehst du durch die Bundeswehr nicht gegeben. Also tatsächliche Argumente hab ich weniger gefunden. Es war mehr eine Meinung gegen die Bundeswehr. Mal ne Frage: Ich wette du bist in keinem uneigennützigen Verein wie RotesKreuz, Feuerwehr oder sonstwas oder? Das würde ja auch deinem Grundprinzip wiedersprechen, das sich alles erstmal für dich direkt rentieren muß....


----------



## Caveman1979 (21. Juli 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> Mein Fazit:
> Der Wehrdienst ist ein längst überholter Dinosaurier, ein Zwangdienst der junge Menschen volle 9 Monate vom Arbeitsmarkt holt und sie für diese Zeit für jegliche Ausbildung Blockiert. Der Wehrdienst Kostet den Steuerzahler jedes Jahr Milliarden die Sinnlos verpuffen.
> 
> 
> meine Meinung Jon_x




selten so gelacht!

Ja genau sie halten dich ab weiterhin arbeitslosengeld abzustauben oder Harz4,das kostet natürlich den Steuerzahler nix.Das einzige wovon sie dich Wahrscheinlich abhalten ist das du schön ausschlafen kannst dann wahrscheinlich erstmal die kiste anmachst und etwas sinnlose Meinungen verbreitest.


----------



## Davatar (21. Juli 2009)

Ich möcht mich nicht in die laufende Diskussion einmischen, aber mir ist grad noch was eingefallen, das ich letztes Jahr erlebt hab. Die Geschichte soll weder Werbung noch Kritik am Militär sein, sie soll weder pro noch contra in diesem Thread darstellen. Es zeigt einfach ein Gespräch auf, das ich geführt habe und das mich stark beeindruckt hat. Ich bitte Euch einfach kurz die Zeilen durchzulesen und darüber nachzudenken, mehr nicht.

Die Situation war wie folgt: Ich stehe in México D.F. alias Mexico City oder auch Mexiko Stadt (*schauder*). An jeder Ecke, jeder Ampel, jeder Kreuzung und zum Teil doppelt und dreifach stehen diese Polizisten mit ihrer Trillerpfeiffe im Mund, die mit dem wohl nervtötensten Sound dieser Welt die Autofahrer in ihre Richtung weisen (wobei ich oft das Gefühl hatten, die pfeiffen einfach aus Prinzip, aber ohne irgendwelche Absichten dahinter...). Wer schonmal in Mexico City war weiss, dass vor jedem Supermarkt, egal ob klein oder gross, jeder Bank und überhaupt eigentlich jedem Geschäft 1-10 schwer bewaffnete Security stehen. Die Bewaffnung geht von Pistole über Sturmgewehr bis hin zur Schrotflinte, Rambo hätte seine wahre Freude dran.
Ich gehe die Strasse entlang, zusammen mit einem mexikanischen Freund, den ich unterwegs kennengelernt habe. Wir diskutieren grad über den Sinn oder Unsinn der Tatsache, dass die Mexikanische Polizei/ein Mexikanischer Polizist das Recht hat, zu schiessen ohne zu fragen, dafür aber jeden Schuss, jede Kugel, die gesamte Munition, selbst (also aus eigener Tasche) bezahlen muss. Überhaupt scheint die Polizei keiner ernst zu nehmen, zumindest nicht die Polizei auf den Strassen. Denn viel mehr als pfeiffen und winken tun die nicht, weder die Verkehrspolizisten, noch Parkwächter, noch Patroullien. Alles was sie tun ist in der Gegend rumstehn und ab und zu mal nem Tourist die Richtung zu weisen. Irgendwie erinnert mich die Polizei hier an die Bobbies in London, deren Hauptaufgabe es wohl sein dürfte, sich minütlich von Touristen fotografieren zu lassen. Dabei haben sie ihr Standard-Lächeln, sowie ihre toternste Mine über Jahre hinweg perfektioniert. Aber ich schweife vom Thema ab...
Der Respekt der Polizei gegenüber erscheint gleich null zu sein, wenn ich mich so an den Aussagen der Mexikanischen Bevölkerung orientiere. Plötzlich fährt etwa ein Dutzend Laster an mir vorbei, gefüllt mit Soldaten (Das war zugleich mein erster und letzter wirklicher Kontakt mit Mexikanischem Militär in dem Monat, den ich in Mexiko verbracht hab). Ich frage also meinen Mexikanischen Freund, was er so vom Militär hält, wenn ja die Polizei schon von niemandem ernst genommen wird, ob er selbst Militärdienst geleistet hat und wie das überhaupt so in Mexiko mit dem Militär und den Rekrutierungen funktioniert.
MF (Mexikanischer Freund): _"Hast Du schonmal ein Buch gelesen?"_
Ich: _"Ein Buch gelesen? Was? Klar hab ich schonmal ein Buch gelesen, tut doch jeder..."_
MF: _"Ich meine, hast Du das Buch von Anfang bis zum Schluss gelesen und verstanden, was drin geschrieben worden ist?"_
Ich denke mir: was für ne Frage...
Ich: _"Klar, ja, kein Problem, diverse Bücher."_
MF: _"Siehst Du, Dich würde man im Militär nicht nehmen, die würden Dich nicht rekrutieren."_
Ich: _"Öhm jetzt versteh ich gar nichts mehr...ich dachte es ist gut, wenn man lesen und schreiben kann?"_
MF: _"Ja, das ist eben genau der Punkt. Im Mexikanischen Militär wollen sie nur die Leute, die so dumm sind (entschuldige den Ausdruck), dass sie jeden Befehl 1 zu 1 so ausführen, wie sie ihn erhalten. Jeder, der auch nur im Entferntesten Intelligenz zeigt wird da nicht angenommen, es sei denn Du willst eine richtige militärische Laufbahn einschlagen. Dann wirst Du aber auch nicht direkt als Soldat ausgebildet, sondern steigst direkt ins Kader ein, wenn Du entsprechend den Tests eingestuft worden bist."_
Ich: _"Hmm...interessant und gefährlich. Natürlich ist es für einen Offizier schön, wenn seine Untergebenen alle Befehle genauso ausführen wie er es will, aber gibt ihm das nicht ein Bisschen mehr Macht, als er eigentlich haben sollte?"_
MF: _"Das ist allerdings richtig. 1968 wurde genau dies beim 'Massaker von Tlatelolco' bewiesen."_
Ich: _"'Massaker von Tlatelolco' was ist das, was ist da passiert?"_
MF: _"Nunja, an der Plaza de las Tres Culturas gab es monatelange Proteste von Studenten gegen die schlechten sozialen Verhältnisse in Mexiko. Man sagt, dass rund 250000 Menschen auf der Strasse demonstrierten. Als sich die Lage zuspitzte wurde das Militär hin geschickt um "die Sicherheit gewährleisten zu können". Tatsächlich war aber der befehlshabende Offizier vor Ort von der Situation völlig überfordert und gab schlussendlich den Soldaten den Befehl, in die Menge zu schiessen. Man sagt es seien damals über 500 Studenten getötet worden. Dazu gibt es auch ein Denkmal, das den Opfern von damals gedenkt."_
Ich bin recht sprachlos nach dieser Geschichte, will aber dennoch wissen, was er denn nun vom Mexikanischen Militär halte.
MF: _"Weisst Du, bei uns hier gibt es ein Sprichwort: Wenn Du beraubt oder überfallen wirst, ist kein Polizist in der Nähe der Dir helfen würde. Dafür haben wir überall das Sicherheitspersonal. Die schiessen erst und fragen danach. Wenn es aber wirklich brenzlig wird greift die Armee ein und dann möchte ich nicht in der Haut desjenigen sein, der das Verbrechen begangen hat."_
1-2 Tage später hab ich mir dann das Denkmal für die getöteten Studenten angeschaut, es war doch recht beeindruckend muss ich sagen.


----------



## grunzhart (21. Juli 2009)

> Das kann man schönreden soviel man will. Die USA haben seit 1979 im sog. sovjetisch-afghanischen Krieg die Mudschaheddin mit Waffen beliefert (populistisch noch dokumentiert in Rambo III (find ich ja zu genial)). Diese Mudschaheddin sind oder besser waren islamistische Guerillas. Islamisten sind extreme Moslems die der Ideologie nachhängen, dass der Islam die einzige Grundlage für ein politisches System sein darf, aus heutiger/westlicher Sicht Terroristen. Diese operierten allesamt von Pakistan aus. Unter ihnen auch die Taliban, sozusagen die Zusammenrottung der Extremsten unter den "Rebellen-Strömungen", die sich nach dem "Sieg" über die Sovjets in den internen Machtkämpfen (und dem dadurch anhaltenden Bürgerkrieg) durchgesetzt haben. Die Taliban wurden noch 1996 ausdrücklich und ganz offiziell von den USA unterstützt!
> 
> Wer es gerne leugnen und nur wenig Zeit in die korrektur seines Weltbildes investieren möchte, dem lege ich die wikipedia-Artikel zu dem Thema nahe ("Afghanistan", "Mudschahid", "Taliban").
> "Ausschliesslich durch Pakistan unterstützt" ist schlichtweg eine Falschaussage!!



Da Du Dein Wissen diesbezüglich ja nur über Wikipedia beziehst, so möchte ich hier die entsprechenden links anbieten:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taliban
*Dieser Artikel oder Abschnitt bedarf einer Überarbeitung.*
*Dieser Artikel oder Abschnitt ist nicht hinreichend mit Belegen (Literatur, Webseiten oder Einzelnachweisen) ausgestattet. Die fraglichen Angaben werden daher möglicherweise demnächst gelöscht. Hilf Wikipedia, indem du die Angaben recherchierst und gute Belege einfügst. Bitte entferne zuletzt diese Warnmarkierung.*

Zum Vergleich mal der unbeanstandete englischsprachige Artikel:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taliban


> Although *there is no evidence* that the CIA directly supported the Taliban or Al Qaeda, some basis for military support of the Taliban was provided when, in the early 1980s, the CIA and the ISI (Pakistan's Inter-Services Intelligence agency) provided arms to Afghans resisting the Soviet invasion of Afghanistan, and the ISI assisted the process of gathering radical Muslims from around the world to fight against the Soviets.



Mangels Beweise lässt sich Dein Weltbild nicht halten. Aber bemerkenswert, wie unkritisch Du eine als problematisch gekennzeichnete Quelle verwendest, solange sie Deinen Ansichten entspricht.....



> Das wäre ja nochmal schöner, wenn "die Alliierten" sich am Handel auch noch beteiligen würden!!
> Drogendealer im Wüstentarn aus Steuergeldern... omg brave new world.
> Der Opiumhandel sichert das Geld für Munition und neue Waffen, nicht etwa für Wasser und Brot. Aufwachen!


Der Opiumhandel sichert den Taliban oder den örtlichen Kriegsherren Geld für Munition und Waffen.
Aber der Anbau sichert vielen Bauern das Geld zum Überleben. Die Sache ist nicht ganz so einfach!


> zu jon_x... fällt mir ja fast gar nix mehr ein. Mann-o-meter.
> "Zwangsuntersuchung", "Zwangsaufenthalt"... lol
> und Frauen kriegen Kinder freiwillig... hmm schönes Totschlägerargument. Für den Fortbestand der Gesellschaft ist es unabdingbar, dass Frauen Kinder bekommen (Gleichberechtigung.... jaaa der Biologielehrer scheint manchmal zu versagen). Was können Männer für den Fortbestand der Gesellschaft tun?
> Ich denke es ist eine Luxus-Diskussion die wir heute führen... noch vor 20 Jahren hätte die breite Masse der Bevölkerung nicht ernsthaft den Sinn der Bundeswehr in Zweifel gezogen, weil die "Gefahr" viel präsenter war. Eine positiv zu bewertende Entwicklung, wie ich finde.
> ...



Die turbantragenden Hinterwäldler betreiben nur bedauerlicherweise Ausbildungslager und bilden dort für Terroranschläge aus. Und die turbantragenden Hinterwäldler hatten sich bereits einmal eines Staates bemächtigt. Ich halte diese extrem herablassende Art, über solche Extremisten zu sprechen, für extrem naiv.


----------



## Scrätcher (21. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Full quote



Und genau deshalb klagen wir auf hohem Niveau! Nur Morallose oder dumme Menschen würden ohne mit der Wimpern zu zucken auf alles schiesen was sich vor ihnen befindet. Zumindestens in Deutschland. Da die Bundeswehr nach dem Motto "Bürger in Uniform" aufgestellt wurde. Deshalb wäre es in Deutschland auch schwer, mit dem Militär die Regierung zu putschen. 

Als Beispiel: Du befindest dich auf einer Demo. Noxiel steht in der Postenkette (das sind die mit den Schildern) als auf einmal der Befehl gegeben wird, auf die Menge zu schiesen. Jeder deutsche Soldat würd sich sagen: "Halt moment! Sie haben uns nicht angegriffen, es könnten ebensogut Menschen aus meiner Familie unter den Protestanten sein!" und würden nicht schiesen. 

Wir hätten vielmehr ein Problem, wenn wir eine reine Berufsarmee hätten die auch aus dem Ausland rekrutiert wird. Da dort keine "soziale Bindung" zwischen Armee und Volk mehr bestehen würde. Oder wenn Armeen aus anderen EU-Nationen eingesetzt werden dürften um Deutschland in "Krisenfällen" wie Demonstrationen zu "unterstützen".


----------



## jon_x(back again) (21. Juli 2009)

also bisher konnte mich keiner überzeugen.

ich bin nach wie vor 100% gegen den wehrdienst und halte ihn immer noch für unterdrückung.


----------



## grunzhart (21. Juli 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> also bisher konnte mich keiner überzeugen.
> 
> ich bin nach wie vor 100% gegen den wehrdienst und halte ihn immer noch für unterdrückung.



Ein Hoch auf die Unbeirrbaren!


----------



## Stancer (21. Juli 2009)

Du weisst doch gar nicht was Unterdrückung ist und hast sie auch noch nicht erlebt.

Mein Tip für dich als Urlaubsziel : Iran oder Nordkorea, da lernste dann auch gleich nal was Unterdrückung ist. Noch spassiger wirds, wenn du bei der Einreise in den Iran angibst, das du Schwul bist....

Du Bundeswehr ist bei ihren Verbündeten sehr angesehen. Sie gilt dort als professionell und gut ausgebildet, gute Fachkräfte eben. Aber was die "militärische Härte" betrifft, lachen uns alle Verbündeten aus. Man schätzt uns wie wir mit Menschen umgehen können und für unsere akribische Planung aber einen echten kampfeinsatz traut uns keiner zu. Unsere Soldaten seien zu "verweichlicht".

Erzähl mal irgendeinem Verbündeten und da musste noch net mal USA oder Russen nehmen, sondern z.b. Belgier, Niederländer oder Briten was unsere Wehrpflichtigen/Rekruten alles dürfen. Das die beim kleinsten Husten zum Arzt gehen dürfen und dann ne Woche krank liegen oder sie sich beschweren können sobald man mal ein paar sarkastische Sprüche bringt, die man falsch verstehen kann. Da kriegste nur noch Gelächter entgegen.

Das unsere Soldaten mitdenken sollen ist nicht falsch und auch gut aber das man sie mittlerweile mit Watte behandeln muss, damit sie nicht losweinen ist eher peinlich.


----------



## Scrätcher (21. Juli 2009)

grunzhart schrieb:


> Ein Hoch auf die Unbeirrbaren!



wie wahr!

Denn jede weitere Mühe wäre Verschwendung von Zeit und Energie!


----------



## grunzhart (21. Juli 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Das unsere Soldaten mitdenken sollen ist nicht falsch und auch gut aber das man sie mittlerweile mit Watte behandeln muss, damit sie nicht losweinen ist eher peinlich.



Da fällt mir grad ein:
Vergleich mal das Kinderprogramm im Fernsehen mit den Märchen der Gebrüder Grimm.
Und stelle dann Überlegungen zu der Debatte über Killerspiele an.
Jede Form von Gewalt wird zunehmend tabuisiert. Kinder und Jugendliche in Watte zu packen ist längst schon Trend!
Eigentlich kein Wunder, dass sich dies im späteren Leben nahtlos fortsetzt.


----------



## jon_x(back again) (21. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> wie wahr!
> 
> Denn jede weitere Mühe wäre Verschwendung von Zeit und Energie!



genau lasst mich in ruhe, ihr dürft auch gerne weiter kacke sammeln oder euch gegenseitig abballern mir egal, aber zieht mich nicht in die scheiße rein !!


----------



## Stancer (21. Juli 2009)

Die Bundeswehr hat übrigens ganz andere Probleme : 

http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/0,1518,637290,00.html

Sehr guter Artikel, indem es um den Soldaten geht, der Nachts an einem Checkpoint in Afghanistan 1 Frau und 2 Kinder erschossen hat. Hier hat dann die Staatsanwaltschaft gegen ihn wegen totschlags ermittelt. Sehr gut sind auch die Aussagen des Soldaten selbst, da er doch ein gutes Bild davon gibt wie ein Soldat im Einsatz denkt.

Mittlerweile wurde er zwar freigesprochen aber die ganze Geschichte hinterlässt einen Faden beigeschmack !

Und gestern ist sowas ähnliches passiert : http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,637050,00.html


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Juli 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> genau lasst mich in ruhe, ihr dürft auch gerne weiter kacke sammeln oder euch gegenseitig abballern mir egal, aber zieht mich nicht in die scheiße rein !!



Dann nimm du bitte auch nicht unsere Alterversorgung etc. in Anspruch, du könntest dringend benötigten Zivis die Zeit stehlen anderen zu helfen...


----------



## grunzhart (21. Juli 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> genau lasst mich in ruhe, ihr dürft auch gerne weiter kacke sammeln oder euch gegenseitig abballern mir egal, aber zieht mich nicht in die scheiße rein !!



Wenn Du Dich in Ruhe an Deinem unermesslichen Genie erfreuen willst, warum kommst Du dann hierher ins Forum, schreibst zu dem Thema und gibst Dich mit uns Unwürdigen ab, oh Erleuchteter?


----------



## jon_x(back again) (21. Juli 2009)

ach wieso denn ihr wischt doch alle so gerne alten leuten den arsch ab da kommts auf einen mehr oder weniger doch auch nicht drauf an, oder auf einmal doch und das ganze ist net so toll wenn man selber rann muss ?!

ich glaub die meisten hier reißen nur das maul auf weil se schon ausgemustert wirden sind oder weil se Frauen sind und eh nicht gezogen werden.

@grunzhart weil in  ner Demokratie leider minderheiten von der masse unterdrückt werden.


----------



## Sin (21. Juli 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> ach wieso denn ihr wischt doch alle so gerne alten leuten den arsch ab da kommts auf einen mehr oder weniger doch auch nicht drauf an, oder auf einmal doch und das ganze ist net so toll wenn man selber rann muss ?!
> 
> ich glaub die meisten hier reißen nur das maul auf weil se schon ausgemustert wirden sind oder weil se Frauen sind und eh nicht gezogen werden.
> 
> @grunzhart weil in  ner Demokratie leider minderheiten von der masse unterdrückt werden.



Du hast eine sehr merkwürdige Einstellung, echt.


----------



## Scrätcher (21. Juli 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> genau lasst mich in ruhe, ihr dürft auch gerne weiter kacke sammeln oder euch gegenseitig abballern mir egal, aber zieht mich nicht in die scheiße rein !!






jon_x(back schrieb:


> ach wieso denn ihr wischt doch alle so gerne alten leuten den arsch ab da kommts auf einen mehr oder weniger doch auch nicht drauf an, oder auf einmal doch und das ganze ist net so toll wenn man selber rann muss ?!
> 
> ich glaub die meisten hier reißen nur das maul auf weil se schon ausgemustert wirden sind oder weil se Frauen sind und eh nicht gezogen werden.
> 
> @grunzhart weil in  ner Demokratie leider minderheiten von der masse unterdrückt werden.



Du meinst wohl: "Dein Egoziel wird beeinträchtigt wenn die Allgemeinheit dich dazu auffordert, einen Teil für die Allgemeinheit zu leisten!"

Dir steht es frei auszuwandern!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wenn ich schon lese:"die meisten hier reißen nur das maul auf weil se schon ausgemustert.. bla bla"

wuhahaha selten so gelacht! 

Ach ja: Schonmal dran gedacht die gesetzliche Rentenversicherung zu kündigen? Immerhin zahlst du damit JETZT einem Rentner die Rente! Und was haste davon?
Ich hoffe du bist nicht gesetzlich Krankenversichert! Weil auch dort herrscht das Äquivalenzprinzip!

Aber du willst ja nicht die Vorteile hören, die du durch den Staat hast, du willst ja nur die dich direkt betreffenden Nachteile abschaffen!

Ganz ehrlich? Ich braucht dich weder in diesem Thread, nicht in meinem Staat, ja sogar nichtmal auf meinem Planeten! Trotzdem nehm ich es halt hin, das es dich Ego gibt... naja für irgendwas wirst du schon gut sein und wenn du nur als schlechtes Beispiel dienst....


----------



## jon_x(back again) (21. Juli 2009)

meine einstellung ist normal, ich zwinge niemnanden zu etwas und will auch nicht gezwungen werden.

Hiernochmal ein intressanter auszug aus wikipedia:

Zwangsarbeit
aus Wikipedia, der freien Enzyklopädie

Als Zwangsarbeit wird eine Arbeit bezeichnet, zu der ein Mensch unter Androhung einer Strafe oder eines sonstigen empfindlichen Übels, gegen seinen Willen, gezwungen wird. Sie ist - mit verschwimmenden Übergängen - die schärfste Form der Arbeitspflicht.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zwangsarbeit

ich seh da klare übereinstimmungen.


----------



## jon_x(back again) (21. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Ich braucht dich weder in diesem Thread, nicht in meinem Staat, ja sogar nichtmal auf meinem Planeten! Trotzdem nehm ich es halt hin, das es dich Ego gibt... naja für irgendwas wirst du schon gut sein und wenn du nur als schlechtes Beispiel dienst....



dein staat ? dein Planet ?

größenwahnsinnig ?


was gibt dir das recht mich 9 monate aus meinem gewohnten leben zu reißen und mich an Arbeit zu binden die ich nicht will die mir NICHTS bringt und auch sonst niemanden was.


----------



## grunzhart (21. Juli 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> ach wieso denn ihr wischt doch alle so gerne alten leuten den arsch ab da kommts auf einen mehr oder weniger doch auch nicht drauf an, oder auf einmal doch und das ganze ist net so toll wenn man selber rann muss ?!
> 
> ich glaub die meisten hier reißen nur das maul auf weil se schon ausgemustert wirden sind oder weil se Frauen sind und eh nicht gezogen werden.
> 
> @grunzhart weil in  ner Demokratie leider minderheiten von der masse unterdrückt werden.



Und darum schlägst Du also vor, dass die Minderheit die Ansicht der Mehrheit nicht zu akzeptieren habe (nebenbei: schonmal was vom Minderheitenschutz in den Demokratien gehört? Offensichtlich nicht!), sondern die Minderheit der Mehrheit ihren Willen aufzwingen müsse, um die Unterdrückung zu beenden?
Oder schlägt Dein Herz mehr für die Anarchie, wo der Recht hat, der am härtesten schlägt?
Führ uns zur Wahrheit, menschgewordener Föhn!


----------



## Stancer (21. Juli 2009)

Tja nur das Wehrpflicht nicht unter "Arbeit" fällt oder unterschreibst du irgendwo einen Arbeitsvertrag ?

Ansonsten kannste dich ja mal durch das Soldatengesetz durcharbeiten : http://bundesrecht.juris.de/sg/index.html

Danach unterhalten wir uns nochmal darüber ob die Bw Unterdrückung oder Zwangsarbeit ist....

Ich kann mir Jon X aber gut als Person vorstellen. Bunte Haare, Springerstiefel, bunte Klamotten und nen dickes fettes "A" auf dem Rücken und bettelt in der Fussgängerzone Passanten an.
Er gehört vermutlich zu den wenigen Leuten, die Anarchie vermutlich toll finden würden. Da darf man ja schließlich alles .... (Aber die Bedeutung und Konsequenzen von "Anarchie" noch nichtmal Ansatzweise verstehen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jon_x(back again) (21. Juli 2009)

DAS ist doch gerade der punkt es ist keine arbeit, man wird mies bezahlt und kann sich nicht aussuchen wo man hinwill!


----------



## grunzhart (21. Juli 2009)

@fr4nkyz
Interessant, dass so mancher Gegner der Bundeswehr ein offensichtlich menschenverachtendes Weltbild pflegt.

@jon_x 
Wenn Du irgendwo leben willst, wo es nur um Dich und nach Deinen Wünschen und Gelüsten geht, dan verzieh Dich doch in die Wüste Gobi!
An einigen ist Sozialisation gänzlich vorbei gegangen. Anders kann ich mir das Verharren in dieser kindlichen Egozentrik nicht erklären.


----------



## jon_x(back again) (21. Juli 2009)

grunzhart schrieb:


> Und darum schlägst Du also vor, dass die Minderheit die Ansicht der Mehrheit nicht zu akzeptieren habe (nebenbei: schonmal was vom Minderheitenschutz in den Demokratien gehört? Offensichtlich nicht!), sondern die Minderheit der Mehrheit ihren Willen aufzwingen müsse, um die Unterdrückung zu beenden?
> Oder schlägt Dein Herz mehr für die Anarchie, wo der Recht hat, der am härtesten schlägt?
> Führ uns zur Wahrheit, menschgewordener Föhn!



du redest hier von minderheitenschutz gestehst mir und den anderen die keinen wehr oder zivieldienst machen wollen (wohl in der minderheit) nicht diesen schutz zu und willst uns zwingen.


nochmal die Frage:

was gibt dir oder irgendeinem anderen auf diesem Planeten das recht mich aus meinem gewohnten leben rauszureißen und mir Arbeit aufzuzwingen die ich nicht will.


----------



## jon_x(back again) (21. Juli 2009)

grunzhart schrieb:


> @fr4nkyz
> Interessant, dass so mancher Gegner der Bundeswehr ein offensichtlich menschenverachtendes Weltbild pflegt.



Intresaant das so mancher "Verteidiger der Freiheit" ein so Freiheitsfeindliches Weltbild pflegt.


----------



## Scrätcher (21. Juli 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> dein staat ? dein Planet ?
> 
> größenwahnsinnig ?
> 
> ...



Ich bin Teil des Staates also gehört er mir genauso, wie jedem anderen Staatsbürger. Bei dir scheint das etwas anders zu sein. Du verabscheust die Symbiose und ziehst parasitäres Verhalten vor! 

Ich akzeptiere es wenn Menschen aus ideologischen oder religiösen Gründen gegen Wehrdienst sind. Aber bei dir sehe ich nur Faulheit gepaart mit einer naiven Schlagwörtern wie "Zwangsarbeit".


----------



## Cørradø (21. Juli 2009)

grunzhart schrieb:


> Da Du Dein Wissen diesbezüglich ja nur über Wikipedia beziehst, so möchte ich hier die entsprechenden links anbieten:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taliban
> *Dieser Artikel oder Abschnitt bedarf einer Überarbeitung.*
> *Dieser Artikel oder Abschnitt ist nicht hinreichend mit Belegen (Literatur, Webseiten oder Einzelnachweisen) ausgestattet. Die fraglichen Angaben werden daher möglicherweise demnächst gelöscht. Hilf Wikipedia, indem du die Angaben recherchierst und gute Belege einfügst. Bitte entferne zuletzt diese Warnmarkierung.*


Das steht bei gefühlten 50% der Wikipedia Artikel. Mit der Argumentation kannst du ausnahmslos ALLE Internetquellen in Frage stellen.
Dass ich mein "Wissen nur über wikipedia beziehe" ist eine Unterstellung, die nicht der Wahrheit entspricht. Ziemlich patzig find ich sowas. 
Ich habe extra darauf hingewiesen, dass die zu Hilfenahme von Wikipedia als eine schnelle und einfache Möglichkeit ansehe, mit der andere, die sich darüber schlau machen möchten, ohne große Recherchen anstellen zu müssen entsprechenden input bekommen. 


> Der Opiumhandel sichert den Taliban oder den örtlichen Kriegsherren Geld für Munition und Waffen.
> Aber der Anbau sichert vielen Bauern das Geld zum Überleben. Die Sache ist nicht ganz so einfach!


Die "Bauern" könnten demnach nichts anderes ausser Opium anbauen um ihr Überleben zu sichern?
Es wird immer einen haarsträubenden Grund geben um den Anbau/die Herstellung und den Vertrieb von Drogen zu rechtfertigen. Die armen Dealer in FFM könnten sonst sicher auch nicht überleben... Hartz4 reicht ja kaum zum Leben.

Nochmal: wir befinden uns in einem "Wehrpflicht ja/nein-Thread". Ich möchte mich ausdrücklich für den verursachten offtopic entschuldigen. Der angeschlagene Tonfall verdirbt mir darüber hinaus den Spass an einer Diskussion.



> Die turbantragenden Hinterwäldler betreiben nur bedauerlicherweise Ausbildungslager und bilden dort für Terroranschläge aus. Und die turbantragenden Hinterwäldler hatten sich bereits einmal eines Staates bemächtigt. Ich halte diese extrem herablassende Art, über solche Extremisten zu sprechen, für extrem naiv.


Jetzt bilden sie eben in anderen Ländern aus... und das haben sie schon immer getan. RAF hat auch im Nahen Osten ausbilden lassen, das war in den 70ern etc etc Wie gesagt die gesuchten sind längst über alle Berge. Rechtfertigt alles keine multinationale Invasion.
Die 9/11 Piloten haben meines Wissens (teilweise?) in Hamburg (?) studiert? Invasion in Norddeutschland? Hey es war ja quasi ne terroristische Ausbildungsstätte!  
Andere Hinterwälder haben sich schon ganzer Kontinente bemächtigt...
Ich halte die Angst vor islamistischen Terroristen für eine gezielt hervorgerufene Massenhysterie. Von amerikanischen Investmentbrokern geht eine viel realere Gefahr aus. ^^ Was acht Jahre Bush mit der ganzen Welt anstellen können ist erschreckend. Zurecht gilt der amerikanische Präsident also als mächtigster Mann der Welt.


----------



## jon_x(back again) (21. Juli 2009)

nochmal die frage: 
was gibt dir oder irgendeinem anderen auf diesem Planeten das recht mich aus meinem gewohnten leben rauszureißen und mir Arbeit aufzuzwingen die ich nicht will.

ich warte auf eine antwort die nicht vor polemik strozt.


----------



## jon_x(back again) (21. Juli 2009)

das sind ja wohl 2 ganz verschiedenne sachen !

ein soldat begibt sich bewusst in gefahr, wie ein sprichwort sagt: wer sich in gefahr begibt kommt darin um.
also ist das mit dem selber schuld schonmal garnicht so abwegig.

was kann die Familie dafür das das flugzeug abstürzt ?
was kann ein fußgänger dafür wenn ein auto bei rot rüber fährt und ihn erwischt ?
was können kleine kinder dafür wenn sie vergewaltigt und getötet werden ?

bitte hier mal das verhältniss wahren und etwas weniger überteiben.


----------



## Cørradø (21. Juli 2009)

edit: -

_ich enthalt' mich angesichts des Niveaus jetzt ganz._


----------



## grunzhart (21. Juli 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> du redest hier von minderheitenschutz gestehst mir und den anderen die keinen wehr oder zivieldienst machen wollen (wohl in der minderheit) nicht diesen schutz zu und willst uns zwingen.
> 
> 
> nochmal die Frage:
> ...



Minderheitenschutz ist nicht gleichbedeutend mit Narrenfreiheit für die Minderheit.
Die Minderheit muss sich gefallen lassen, ebenso in Anspruch genommen zu werden, also gleichbehandelt zu werden wie die Mehrheit. Deshalb liegt darin keine Unterdrückung.
Eine universelle Vorzugsbehandlung für die Minderheit ist gleichbedeutend mit der Benachteiligung und damit Unterdrückung der Mehrheit. Und genau die forderst Du.


----------



## grunzhart (21. Juli 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> Intresaant das so mancher "Verteidiger der Freiheit" ein so Freiheitsfeindliches Weltbild pflegt.


Freiheitsfeindlich? Soso. Schonmal was davon gehört, dass die Freiheit des Einen an der Freiheit des Anderen endet und nicht grenzenlos ist? Folglich ist Deine Egozentrik, Deine Egomanie wahrhaftig freiheitsfeindlich und nichts anderes.


----------



## Scrätcher (21. Juli 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> nochmal die frage:
> was gibt dir oder irgendeinem anderen auf diesem Planeten das recht mich aus meinem gewohnten leben rauszureißen und mir Arbeit aufzuzwingen die ich nicht will.
> 
> ich warte auf eine antwort die nicht vor polemik strozt.



eine Gemeinschaft wird IMMER Regeln haben! Deutschland ist eine Gemeinschaft beschränkt auf das deutsche Staatsgebiet. Es sind die selben Regeln die mich z.B. davon abhalten würden dich einfach mit dem Auto zu überfahren aus Lust und Laune! Oder z.B. den Verkehr regeln. Das Schulsystem. Das ganze Justizsystem und und und.

Du hast zwei Möglichkeiten: Etwas daran ändern oder auswandern!

Da du für die erste Möglichkeit sowieso zu faul bist empfehle ich dir händeringend die Zweite!


----------



## jon_x(back again) (21. Juli 2009)

ich bin also freiheitsfeindlich weil ich niemanden zwingen will ?
aha merkwürdige auslegung.

nochmal zur wiederholung ich bin für einen freiwilligen wehrdienst, d.H die "Massen" könenn nach wie vor zum Bund ohne das dafür minderheiten in ihrer Freiheit eingeschränkt weden müssen.


----------



## jon_x(back again) (21. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> eine Gemeinschaft wird IMMER Regeln haben! Deutschland ist eine Gemeinschaft beschränkt auf das deutsche Staatsgebiet. Es sind die selben Regeln die mich z.B. davon abhalten würden dich einfach mit dem Auto zu überfahren aus Lust und Laune! Oder z.B. den Verkehr regeln. Das Schulsystem. Das ganze Justizsystem und und und.
> 
> Du hast zwei Möglichkeiten: Etwas daran ändern oder auswandern!
> 
> Da du für die erste Möglichkeit sowieso zu faul bist empfehle ich dir händeringend die Zweite!



also allgeimeine Regeln zur verhaltenweise haben ja nun wenig mit wehdienst zu tun,  mal abgesehen davon wurden Regeln schon  immer mordernen gegebenheiten abgepasst wurden kann man das auch heute machen.
wehrdienst ist einfach nicht mehr auf höhe der Zeit.


----------



## Scrätcher (21. Juli 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> das sind ja wohl 2 ganz verschiedenne sachen !
> 
> ein soldat begibt sich bewusst in gefahr, wie ein sprichwort sagt: wer sich in gefahr begibt kommt darin um.
> also ist das mit dem selber schuld schonmal garnicht so abwegig.



ein Soldat! Einigen wir uns auf Zeitsoldat oder Berufssoldat hm? Wo bitte muß sich ein Wehrpflichtiger bewußt in Gefahr begeben?




jon_x(back schrieb:


> ich bin also freiheitsfeindlich weil ich niemanden zwingen will ?
> aha merkwürdige auslegung.
> 
> nochmal zur wiederholung ich bin für einen freiwilligen wehrdienst, d.H die "Massen" könenn nach wie vor zum Bund ohne das dafür minderheiten in ihrer Freiheit eingeschränkt weden müssen.



Mimimiminderheiten? Welche Minderheiten? Die die so wie du sagen: "Zu faul und in der Zeit könnt ich Geld verdienen?" Wenn ich jetzt sage: "Eigentlich will ich garnicht arbeiten sondern einfach so Geld vom Staat, arbeiten kann ja wer will!" Bin ich dann auch eine in deinen Augen "schützenswerte Minderheit"?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (21. Juli 2009)

Was der Regierung das Recht gibt arme Menschen wie Jon X zum Wehrdienst zu "Zwingen" ?

Na Artikel 87a : http://bundesrecht.juris.de/gg/art_87a.html
(1) Der Bund stellt Streitkräfte zur Verteidigung auf. Ihre zahlenmäßige Stärke und die Grundzüge ihrer Organisation müssen sich aus dem Haushaltsplan ergeben.

Achja : Der Artikel gehört dem Grundgesetz an. Schonmal von gehört ? Ist das Teil, aus dem du so fleissig zitierst und dir die Rosinen rauspickst. Jeder Bundesbürger unterliegt diesem Gesetz und jetzt kommts : Da stehen nicht nur Gesetze und Rechte drin... da stehen auch PFLICHTEN drin, denn jeder Bundesbürger hat auch Pflichten zu erfüllen.

Wenn du also deine momentane Meinung beibehälst kann ich daraus nur ableiten, das du gegen die freiheitlich demokratische Grundordnung und gegen die Verfassung sowie das Grundgesetz bist.

Da bleibt mir nur die Frage : Was machst du noch in Deutschland ? Wander aus, wenn du gegen alles bist wofür Deutschland steht ! Wenn du gegen das Grundgesetz bist, bist du auch gegen Deutschland !

Art 33a : Jeder Deutsche hat in jedem Lande die gleichen staatsbürgerlichen Rechte und Pflichten.


----------



## grunzhart (21. Juli 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Das steht bei gefühlten 50% der Wikipedia Artikel. Mit der Argumentation kannst du ausnahmslos ALLE Internetquellen in Frage stellen.
> Dass ich mein "Wissen nur über wikipedia beziehe" ist eine Unterstellung, die nicht der Wahrheit entspricht. Ziemlich patzig find ich sowas.
> Ich habe extra darauf hingewiesen, dass die zu Hilfenahme von Wikipedia als eine schnelle und einfache Möglichkeit ansehe, mit der andere, die sich darüber schlau machen möchten, ohne große Recherchen anstellen zu müssen entsprechenden input bekommen.



Ich habe mehrere Quellen überprüft und es gibt keinen Nachweis für Deine Behauptung. Sie ist darum nach wie vor nicht haltbar. 


> Die "Bauern" könnten demnach nichts anderes ausser Opium anbauen um ihr Überleben zu sichern?
> Es wird immer einen haarsträubenden Grund geben um den Anbau/die Herstellung und den Vertrieb von Drogen zu rechtfertigen. Die armen Dealer in FFM könnten sonst sicher auch nicht überleben... Hartz4 reicht ja kaum zum Leben.


Wie ich bereits oben ausführte, kam der Opiumanbau in Fahrt, als die Preise für konventionelle Agrarprodukte wegbrachen!!!
Es gibt in Afghanistan in der Tat Menschen, die auf diesen Anbau angewiesen sind. Dies ist ein erhebliches Problem, das sich nicht beiseite schieben lässt, indem man sich auf den Standpunkt stellt, der Anbau sei verwerflich. Das ist er, aber damit kommt man doch keinen Schritt weiter!


> Nochmal: wir befinden uns in einem "Wehrpflicht ja/nein-Thread". Ich möchte mich ausdrücklich für den verursachten offtopic entschuldigen. Der angeschlagene Tonfall verdirbt mir darüber hinaus den Spass an einer Diskussion.


Gut, lassen wir den Punkt beiseite.


> Jetzt bilden sie eben in anderen Ländern aus... und das haben sie schon immer getan. RAF hat auch im Nahen Osten ausbilden lassen, das war in den 70ern etc etc Wie gesagt die gesuchten sind längst über alle Berge. Rechtfertigt alles keine multinationale Invasion.
> Die 9/11 Piloten haben meines Wissens (teilweise?) in Hamburg (?) studiert? Invasion in Norddeutschland? Hey es war ja quasi ne terroristische Ausbildungsstätte!
> Andere Hinterwälder haben sich schon ganzer Kontinente bemächtigt...
> Ich halte die Angst vor islamistischen Terroristen für eine gezielt hervorgerufene Massenhysterie. Von amerikanischen Investmentbrokern geht eine viel realere Gefahr aus. ^^ Was acht Jahre Bush mit der ganzen Welt anstellen können ist erschreckend. Zurecht gilt der amerikanische Präsident also als mächtigster Mann der Welt.


Die RAF wurde in der DDR ausgebildet, nicht im Nahen Osten.
Zweitens ist die RAF in Struktur und Umfang nicht mit Al Quaida zu vergleichen. Die RAF war schlimm, aber keine Massenorganisation. Das ist mit Al Quaida gänzlich anders. Deshalb hat die Internationale Staatengemeinschaft den Einsatz in Afghanistan auch gebilligt. Er steht, im Gegensatz zum Irakkrieg, ganz unstreitig im Einklang mit dem Völkerrecht.
Hamburg und ein Terrorcamp gleichzusetzen ist lächerliche Demagogie. 
Und was die Massenhysterie anbelangt, kannst Du Dich ja mal gerne mit den Angehörigen der Opfer der Anschläge und den Überlebenden unterhalten....
Dein Antiamerikanismus ist erschreckend und bezeichnend.


----------



## grunzhart (21. Juli 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> ich bin also freiheitsfeindlich weil ich niemanden zwingen will ?
> aha merkwürdige auslegung.
> 
> nochmal zur wiederholung ich bin für einen freiwilligen wehrdienst, d.H die "Massen" könenn nach wie vor zum Bund ohne das dafür minderheiten in ihrer Freiheit eingeschränkt weden müssen.


Nicht, weil Du niemanden zwingen willst, sondern weil Du Deine persönliche Freiheit absolut setzt.
Das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied!


----------



## jon_x(back again) (21. Juli 2009)

du wirft mir vor ich pick mir rosinen raus aber reißt selbst sachen die ich schreibe völlig aus dem zusammenhang.


----------



## Scrätcher (21. Juli 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> du wirft mir vor ich pick mir rosinen raus aber reißt selbst sachen die ich schreibe völlig aus dem zusammenhang.



hast du dafür auch ein Beispiel oder wirfst du das jetzt so wie den Rest mal pauschal in den Raum?


----------



## jon_x(back again) (21. Juli 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> das sind ja wohl 2 ganz verschiedenne sachen !
> 
> ein soldat begibt sich bewusst in gefahr, wie ein sprichwort sagt: wer sich in gefahr begibt kommt darin um.
> also ist das mit dem selber schuld schonmal garnicht so abwegig.



das haste ausm zusammenhang gerissen es ging um was anderes.


----------



## fr4nkyz (21. Juli 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Wenn ich so denken würde wie du und deine Einstellung hätte würde ich jetzt sagen :
> 
> Ich hoffe das deine ganze Familie bei einem Flugzeugabsturz stirbt, du selber von nem Auto überfahren wirst und dein Leben lang Querschnittsgelähmt bist und deine Kinder von einem Pädophilen zuerst vergewaltigt und dann umgebracht werden. Waren es ja selber Schuld...
> 
> Aber zum Glück besitze ich etwas, das sich Menschlichkeit nennt und dazu achte ich das Leben und würde so etwas deswegen nie sagen !



und was hat das mit dem Thema tu tun?
und ja selber Schuld... was passiert passiert halt.


----------



## Scrätcher (21. Juli 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> das haste ausm zusammenhang gerissen es ging um was anderes.



So? Und um was?


----------



## jon_x(back again) (21. Juli 2009)

guck selbst nach, keine lust das rauszusuchen.


----------



## Scrätcher (21. Juli 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> guck selbst nach, keine lust das rauszusuchen.



....hm ich schwanke noch, natürlich unterstelle ich dir, du bist Bockfaul und egoistisch aber diesmal glaub ich eher, du hast versucht inhaltlos zu argumentieren und jetzt stehste an der Wand....


----------



## jon_x(back again) (21. Juli 2009)

blätter zurück da sind haufenweise argumente, die wurden nur einfach mal so für nicht gültig erklärt, aber keinesfalls wiederlegt.

diesmal bitte ohne polemik.


----------



## Stancer (21. Juli 2009)

Genau das gleiche dachte ich auch :

Erst schreien "Du reisst bei mir alles ausm Zusammenhang" aber sobald man nen Beispiel verlangt kommt "Schau selber nach".
Ich geh gleich mal zu meinem Nachbarn und beschuldige ihn, das er mir meine Zeitung jeden morgen klaut aber er soll doch bitte mit dem Beweis kommen, da ich dazu keine Lust habe ihm den Diebstahl nachzuweisen.


----------



## Scrätcher (21. Juli 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> blätter zurück da sind haufenweise argumente, die wurden nur einfach mal so für nicht gültig erklärt, aber keinesfalls wiederlegt.
> 
> diesmal bitte ohne polemik.



Wir hatten es nicht von "einem Haufen von Gründen" sondern ich wollte wissen wo ich dieses Zitat aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen habe! Aber anscheinend ist dir das jetzt unangenehm das ich da nachgestochert habe weil du jetzt wieder auf "haufenweise Gründe" ausweichst. Und wenn du mir so kommst antworte ich dir mal mit deinen eigenen Worten:



jon_x(back schrieb:


> guck selbst nach, keine lust das rauszusuchen.


----------



## jon_x(back again) (21. Juli 2009)

mir ist nix unangenehm aber bis auf beleidigungen und polemik kan da noch net viel.


----------



## Stancer (21. Juli 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> das sind ja wohl 2 ganz verschiedenne sachen !
> 
> ein soldat begibt sich bewusst in gefahr, wie ein sprichwort sagt: wer sich in gefahr begibt kommt darin um.
> also ist das mit dem selber schuld schonmal garnicht so abwegig.
> ...



Ganz übersehen :

Soso : Also wer sich bewusst in Gefahr begibt hat den Tod verdient oder wie ? Nenn ich mal ne saubere Einstellung. Mal dran gedacht, das viele Soldaten auch nach Afghanistan gehen, weil sie glauben das sie dort den Menschen helfen können ?

Dazu begibt sich jeder täglich in Gefahr. Ich könnte auch fragen : Was kann der Soldat dafür, das ein paar religiöse Fanatiker meinen sich neben ihm in die Luft sprengen zu müssen ?

Aber wer ein Flugzeug besteigt nimmt die Gefahr in kauf, das das Flugzeug abstürzt. Also ganz bewusst gewählt.
Wer täglich im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr unterwegs ist, egal ob Fussgänger oder Autofahrer begibt sich auch in Gefahr dort umzukommen. Unfälle passieren auch, ohne das jemand wirklich Schuld hat.
Auch weiss man das es pädophile Menschen gibt und wenn man seine Kinder trotzdem draussen spielen lässt setzt man sie dieser Gefahr bewusst aus.

Bei jeder tätigkeit setzt man sich einem gewissen Risiko aus. Selbst wenn man sich Zuhause einbunkert besteht Gefahr, das das Haus einstürzt.

Du hast aber nicht mal Ansatzweise verstanden, was ich mit meiner Aussage gemeint habe. Wer sagt, das ein Soldat den Tod verdient hat, weil er sich Bewusst der Gefahr ausgesetzt hat verachtet einfach nur das Leben !


----------



## jon_x(back again) (21. Juli 2009)

ich hab niemals behauptet das er den tot verdient, wieder mal irgendwelche sachen aus der luft gegriffen.


----------



## Stancer (21. Juli 2009)

Dann sag mir was ein Soldat dafür kann, das ein religiöser Fanatiker sich neben ihm in die Luft sprengt, weil er es nicht ertragen kann in einer Welt zu Leben wo Frauen und Männer gleich behandelt werden ?
Hat der Soldat etwas unrechtes getan ?

Du kannst das Wort Soldat auch gerne durch "Entwicklungshelfer" oder "Arzt ohne Grenzen" oder "Kampfmittelräumdienst"(Das sind die Leute, die in Entwicklungsländer gehen um dort Minen zu entschärfen damit keine Kinder dort hinein laufen) ersetzen.

Würde es nach dir gehen und jeder Mensch nach deiner Einstellung leben gäbe es keine Menschlichkeit. Jeder Mensch würde jeden anderen ignorieren und nur für sich selbst Leben. Mitgefühl und Betroffenheit wären völlig fremd.
Jeder Mensch wäre ein Einsiedler !


----------



## jon_x(back again) (21. Juli 2009)

Du vergleichst Soldaten mit entwicklungshelfern ?

ein soldat ist ein bewaffneter besetzer, der soldat wurde zum töten ausgebildet, er dringt in ein land ein und besetzt es und provuziert damit Terroristen bis aufs Blut.
Ein Volljähriger und mündiger Erwachsener (also ein Soldat zB.) sollte wissen das das wort Kriesengebiet nicht heißt das dort nix los ist, sondern das dort eben extrem gefählich ist. Er ist sich der Gedahr bewusst, keiner kann mir erzählen das er kieine ahnung hatte das krieg heißt das die anderen auch zurückschießen sry diese argumentation ist ainfach naiv.

dann kommst du mit deinem vergleich zu alltäglichen dingen wie spazieren gehen was etwas völlig anderes ist als ein einsatz in afganistan, der eben nicht alltäglich ist.


----------



## Pymonte (21. Juli 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> Du vergleichst Soldaten mit entwicklungshelfern ?
> 
> ein soldat ist ein bewaffneter besetzer, der soldat wurde zum töten ausgebildet, er dringt in ein land ein und besetzt es und provuziert damit Terroristen bis aufs Blut.
> Ein Volljähriger und mündiger Erwachsener (also ein Soldat zB.) sollte wissen das das wort Kriesengebiet nicht heißt das dort nix los ist, sondern das dort eben extrem gefählich ist. Er ist sich der Gedahr bewusst, keiner kann mir erzählen das er kieine ahnung hatte das krieg heißt das die anderen auch zurückschießen sry diese argumentation ist ainfach naiv.
> ...



so ein derben Bullshit habe ich ja noch nie gehört. Informier dich mal über Deutschlands Außenpolitik. Allein dieser Post disqualifiziert dich für jede Debatte, da du scheinbar gar nicht weißt, worum es geht.


----------



## Stancer (21. Juli 2009)

Ich stell mir gerade die Situation vor : Die Bw unterhält auch Stützpunkte im Ausland und in ganz Europa. Da wird ein Soldat dann  z.b. in die Niederlande versetzt und als er ankommt schreit er erstmal : "So wir sind wieder einmarschiert, euer neuer Besetzer ist da" ... ich glaube dieser Soldat findet da ganz schnell Freunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach köstlich....


----------



## Cørradø (21. Juli 2009)

grunzhart schrieb:


> Ich habe mehrere Quellen überprüft und es gibt keinen Nachweis für Deine Behauptung. Sie ist darum nach wie vor nicht haltbar.


...dann zweifle ich an deiner Fähigkeit zur Recherche. ^^
*who is who?:* http://www.whoswho.de/templ/te_bio.php?PID=37&RID=1
Insbesondere_ "Ab 1982 führte bin Laden selbst die Widerstandstruppen in den Kampf, wobei er sich durch seine außerordentliche Tapferkeit auszeichnete. Von den USA als natürlicher Verbündeter betrachtet, genossen bin Laden und die Mudschaheddin in jenen Jahren die Unterstützung der CIA."
_*wikipedia*- ein (noch) *nicht angezweifelt*er Artikel: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Osama_bin_Laden
_"Der Widerstand in Afghanistan wurde zu einem __Stellvertreterkrieg__ zwischen den beiden Großmächten. Die US-Regierungen – erst unter Präsident Carter, ab 1981 unter Präsident __Ronald Reagan__ – unterstützten die aufständischen Mudschahiddin. Finanz- und Militärhilfen gingen verdeckt über die __CIA__ und die saudische Regierung an den pakistanischen Geheimdienst __ISI__."
_Wie gesagt man brüstet sich sogar per Hollywood für die Heldentaten! (siehe Rambo III)
k.A. *weltum.de*: http://www.weltum.de/weltum/themen/thema.php?thema_id=730 _"Führende Mitglieder der CIA, einschließlich ihres Direktors William Casey, betrachteten einen Krieg jedoch bald nicht nur als Möglichkeit zum Kampf gegen den Kommunismus im Allgemeinen. Es bot sich Gelegenheit, die Scharte des zuvor verlorenen Vietnamkriegs in Afghanistan auszuwetzen. Die Rolle der CIA lag sowohl in der Bereitstellung von Waffen als auch in der Unterstützung Pakistans durch Geheimdienstinformationen wie Satellitenaufnahmen und abgehörte Funksprüche der Sowjets. Laut der offiziellen amerikanischen Darstellung begann die Unterstützung der Mudschahedin durch die CIA erst im Laufe des Jahres 1980,[...]"_ 
Willst du auch bestreiten, dass die Taliban direkt aus den Mudschaheddin im darauffolgenden Bürgerkrieg hervorgegangen sind?
http://www.magazinusa.com/us/info/show.asp...inition_Taliban :
_"Die Ur-Mitglieder rekrutierten sich aus Absolventen religiöser Hochschulen in Pakistan - dann formierte sich durch hinzukommende Gruppen von Mujahedin-Kämpfern eine schlagkräftige Truppe. Nicht konforme Mujahedin Gruppen wurden schnell beiseite gedrängt."_ 

das waren keine 5 minuten google.de
Dazu gab es, als die Thematik noch Aktualität besaß unzählige Dokumentationen in den öffentlich rechtlichen TV-Sendern als auch in privaten Nachrichtensendern. 
Hier gelobe ich noch nachzuliefern.
Solang empfehle ich die Lektüre des Buches von Ahmed Rashid "Taliban, Afghanistans Gotteskrieger und der Dschihad", Droemer Knauer Verlag, München 2001



> Die RAF wurde in der DDR ausgebildet, nicht im Nahen Osten.


http://www.rafinfo.de/faq/allgemein/wieso_...sercamp.296.php
http://www.swr.de/nachrichten/deutscher-he...b8bi/index.html Mai 1970
...noch Fragen?
Ich hab nicht die RAF mit Al'Qaida verglichen sondern die lange Tradition von Ausbildungscamps für Terroristen skizziert.
Mit Angehörigen der Opfern von Al'Qaida hab ich noch nicht gesprochen okay... dafür aber mit Angehörigen von Opfern und Tätern der RAF. Stand sogar in der überregionalen Presse. ;-)



> Dein Antiamerikanismus ist erschreckend und bezeichnend.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was bezeichnet er denn?


----------



## jon_x(back again) (21. Juli 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Alles klar Jon X ... mit dir ist jede weitere Diskussion sinnlos. So dumm kann doch kein Mensch sein...
> 
> Naja aber danke : Durch deinen letzten Post bin ich gerade lachend vom Stuhl gefallen und krieg mich nimmer ein
> 
> ...



wenn einem die argumente ausgehen beleidigt man halt, wie nen 9 jähriger.

es geht nicht um stüzpunkte bei alliierten sondern darum das Deutschland in afghanistan einmarschiert ist aber verdreh ruhig die fakten, denk dir noch mehr müll aus.
nicht ich disqualifiziert mich sindern eher du.


----------



## grunzhart (21. Juli 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> blätter zurück da sind haufenweise argumente, die wurden nur einfach mal so für nicht gültig erklärt, aber keinesfalls wiederlegt.
> 
> diesmal bitte ohne polemik.



Du meinst doch nicht Deine absurde, völlig verfehlte Darstellung hinsichtlich der rechtlichen Lage?


----------



## Sin (21. Juli 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> wenn einem die argumente ausgehen beleidigt man halt, wie nen 9 jähriger.
> 
> es geht nicht um stüzpunkte bei alliierten *sondern darum das Deutschland in afghanistan einmarschiert* ist aber verdreh ruhig die fakten, denk dir noch mehr müll aus.
> nicht ich disqualifiziert mich sindern eher du.



Muharhar, gnihihi... ich kann nicht mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (21. Juli 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> wenn einem die argumente ausgehen beleidigt man halt, wie nen 9 jähriger.
> 
> es geht nicht um stüzpunkte bei alliierten sondern darum das Deutschland in afghanistan einmarschiert ist aber verdreh ruhig die fakten, denk dir noch mehr müll aus.
> nicht ich disqualifiziert mich sindern eher du.



Ja, weil ich auch so böse Beleidigungen gesagt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal ganz davon abgesehen hast du bisher nicht ein einziges Argument geliefert sodern kommst mit so geistfreien Antworten wie "schau selbst nach".

Aber in deinen Augen ist die Bundeswehr also auch "Besatzer" gewesen als sie im Kongo die demokratischen Wahlen beobachtet hat, als sie im Georgien Konflikt als Kriegsbeobachter eingesetzt wurden und natürlich wenn sie vor Somalia mit Kriegsschiffen kreuzen. Alles Besatzer....

Informier dich erstmal was ein Besatzer ist. Es gibt einen wichtigen Faktor der gegeben sein muss, damit eine Streitmacht zu einer Besatzungsmacht wird : 

Die Regierung des Landes muss gegen die Stationierung der Truppen sein !!! Ist die Afghanische Regierung gegen eine Stationierung ? die im Kosovo ? Die in Mazedonien ? Würde die afghanische Regierung fordern die Truppen müssten abziehen und sie würden trotzdem bleiben würden sie zu einer Besatzungsmacht werden.

Du hast einfach keine Ahnung, erfreust dich vielleicht an deinem "Luxus"-Leben und wie gut es dir geht. 
Ich rate dir dringend dich mal mit Themen wie "Ethnische Säuberungen im Kosovo-Krieg" oder "Menschenrechte unter der Herrschaft der Taliban in Afghanistan" auseinander zu setzen. Evtl. bereist du dann mal ein Entwicklungsland wie Somalia oder halt den Iran. Danach können wir dann gerne weiter diskutieren.

Unter den momentanen Voraussetzungen ist eine Diskussion mit dir unmöglich, da du einfach keine Ahnung von der Welt hast.

Achja hier noch die Definition einer Besatzungsmacht : Besatzungsmacht bezeichnet einen Staat, der einen anderen Staat oder einen Teil davon besetzt hält. Die Besatzungsmacht, als militärische Verwaltung, übernimmt in den meisten Fällen auch große Bereiche der Exekutive im besetzten Gebiet und schränkt damit die Souveränität des betroffenen Landes erheblich ein.

Nun meine Frage : Verwaltet die Bundeswehr den Nord Sektor ? Stellt sie die Regierungsvertreter ? Steuert sie den Handel und hat allgemein Kontrolle ? Aber da du die Antwort eh nicht kennst verrate ich dir, das du alle Fragen mit "Nein" beantworten kannst. Die Bundeswehr hilft beim Wiederaufbau der Region, bildet Polizei und afghanisches Militär aus, schützt die Zivilbevölkerung und bekämpft Terroristen !!! Komische Besatzer....

Achja und informier dich bitte über den Afghanistan-Einsatz. Wenn die Bundeswehr dort wirklich "Einmarschiert" wäre, wäre dies eine offensive Kriegshandlung und solche Aktionen sind gemäß Grundgesetz verboten. 
Um dein Interesse zu wecken erkläre ich dir mal den Hintergrund zum Einsatz : Am 11.09.2001 gab es die Anschläge auf die Twin Towers in New York. Die UN stellte fest das es sich um einen kriegerischen Akt handelte und laut UN-Resolution hat jedes Land das Recht auf Selbstverteidigung. Also führten die USA einen legitimen Invasionskrieg in Afghanistan durch. Die Drahtzieher des Anschlages saßen damals nämlich in Afghanistan und standen unter dem Schutz der dortigen Taliban Regierung.
Die USA setzten die Talibanregierung ab und es wurde eine Übergangsregierung eingesetzt und schließlich demokratische Wahlen durchgeführt.

*Im Dezember 2001 bat die Afghanische Regierung dann um eine Schutztruppe und die vereinten Nationen erfüllten dieses Gesuch, indem sie die ISAF-Mission aufstellten !*


----------



## grunzhart (21. Juli 2009)

> ...dann zweifle ich an deiner Fähigkeit zur Recherche. ^^



Ich hege keinen Zweifel an Deiner Fähigkeit, differenziert zu denken.....
Die Taliban, die afghanischen Mujahedin und Bin Laden sind NICHT dasselbe!!!
Und Lesen will offensichtlich gelernt sein! Wirf mal einen Blick in Deine eigene Quelle:
*Die Ur-Mitglieder rekrutierten sich aus Absolventen religiöser Hochschulen in Pakistan*
Dass sich den Taliban dann später Mujahedin aus Afghanistan anschlossen hat niemand bestritten, ist aber etwas anderes als die Unterstützung der Taliban durch die USA, die Du behauptet hattest!
Nebenbei bemerkt konnten sie nur deshalb in ein Machtvakuum stoßen, weil sich die USA nach der Niederlage der Sowjets keinen Pfifferling mehr um das Land kümmerten.
DAS ist allerdings ein Vorwurf, den man den USA machen muss und der JETZT gottlob nicht wiederholt wird.



> http://www.rafinfo.de/faq/allgemein/wieso_...sercamp.296.php
> http://www.swr.de/nachrichten/deutscher-he...b8bi/index.html Mai 1970
> ...noch Fragen?



http://www.rafinfo.de/faq/geschichte/bezie...nd_ddr.1087.php
https://www.berlinonline.de/berliner-zeitun...0128/index.html
http://www.focus.de/politik/deutschland/ra..._aid_55580.html

Noch Fragen?


> Ich hab nicht die RAF mit Al'Qaida verglichen sondern die lange Tradition von Ausbildungscamps für Terroristen skizziert.
> Mit Angehörigen der Opfern von Al'Qaida hab ich noch nicht gesprochen okay... dafür aber mit Angehörigen von Opfern und Tätern der RAF. Stand sogar in der überregionalen Presse. ;-)



Ich darf Dich mal zitieren:
*Jetzt bilden sie eben in anderen Ländern aus... und das haben sie schon immer getan. RAF hat auch im Nahen Osten ausbilden lassen, das war in den 70ern etc etc Wie gesagt die gesuchten sind längst über alle Berge. Rechtfertigt alles keine multinationale Invasion.*
Damit hast Du die durch die RAF gegebene Bedrohungslage mit derjenigen verglichen, welche Al Quaida verursachte und damit beide Organisationen gleichgestellt. Diese beiden Organisationen hatten jedoch ein gänzlich anderes Potential und eine unterschiedliche Ausrichtung. Die RAF stellte keine umfangreiche paramilitärische Organisation dar, die islamistischen Terroristen hingegen sehr wohl.


----------



## grunzhart (21. Juli 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> Du vergleichst Soldaten mit entwicklungshelfern ?
> 
> ein soldat ist ein bewaffneter besetzer, der soldat wurde zum töten ausgebildet, er dringt in ein land ein und besetzt es und provuziert damit Terroristen bis aufs Blut.
> Ein Volljähriger und mündiger Erwachsener (also ein Soldat zB.) sollte wissen das das wort Kriesengebiet nicht heißt das dort nix los ist, sondern das dort eben extrem gefählich ist. Er ist sich der Gedahr bewusst, keiner kann mir erzählen das er kieine ahnung hatte das krieg heißt das die anderen auch zurückschießen sry diese argumentation ist ainfach naiv.
> ...



Ah ja.....alle Terroristen sind nur Freiheitskämpfer....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (21. Juli 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> wenn einem die argumente ausgehen beleidigt man halt, wie nen 9 jähriger.
> 
> es geht nicht um stüzpunkte bei alliierten sondern darum das Deutschland in afghanistan einmarschiert ist aber verdreh ruhig die fakten, denk dir noch mehr müll aus.
> nicht ich disqualifiziert mich sindern eher du.


...NATO und die pflichten in diesem Bund sind dir aber bekannt ja?
deine argumentationsform riecht sehr nach Hubbard-Doktrin und ich setzte 5mio. Internetdollar drauf das du Mitglied bist.


----------



## sympathisant (22. Juli 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Achja hier noch die Definition einer Besatzungsmacht : Besatzungsmacht bezeichnet einen Staat, der einen anderen Staat oder einen Teil davon besetzt hält. Die Besatzungsmacht, als militärische Verwaltung, übernimmt in den meisten Fällen auch große Bereiche der Exekutive im besetzten Gebiet und schränkt damit die Souveränität des betroffenen Landes erheblich ein.



also als exekutive würd ich die bundeswehr in afghanistan schon betrachten. sie bilden ja nicht nur aus. sie kontrollieren an stützpunkten fahrzeuge. sorgen für sicherheit und ordnung (wollen sie jedenfalls) und jagen terroristen. typische polizeiaufgaben des landes. und die polizei ist exekutive.

und die taliban, die immer mehr anhänger gewinnen, je länger die ausländischen armeen dort unten bleiben akzeptieren die regierung nicht. für sie ist es eine vom westen eingesetzte regierung und ein vom westen kontrolliertes land. für immer mehr menschen da unten werden wir zur besatzungsmacht.

stell dir das leben da unten vor. hausdurchsuchungen durch die fremden armeen, strassenkontrollen überall und dann wird jemand aus deiner familie durch die fremde armee getötet. kann ja ein unfall gewesen sein. aber das interessiert dann erst mal nicht. du würdest auch alles tun, damit die armeen dein land verlassen und das afghanische volk sich wieder selbst regieren kann.

je länger wir da unten bleiben umso mehr terroristen züchten wir heran.


----------



## Klaus3k (22. Juli 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> -Der Zwangsaufenthalt in der Kaserne wärend der Grundausbildung und der restlichen Wehrdienstzeit steht im gegensatz zu §11 der die Freizügigkeit garantiert (gemeint ist das man seinen Aufenthaltsort frei wählen kann). Wärend der Grundausbildung muss man in der Kaserne verbleiben, dort auch wohnen und übernachten, dieser Zwang ist dem offenen Strafvollzug ähnlich, man wird also einem Kriminellen ähnlich behaldelt.
> meine Meinung Jon_x



Ich hab einfach mal das offensichtlichste rausgegriffen.

Junge, ganz ehrlich, du laberst Müll. Bitte informier dich bevor du Behauptungen aufstellst.
1.) §11 ist ein einschränkbares Grundrecht, somit besteht erstmal keine rechtlichen Bedenken.
2.) Einem Kriminellen ähnlich, soso. Sprichst du aus Erfahrung? Nachdem wir festgestellt haben dass das GG und das Soldatengesetz dies ausdrücklich erlauben, Problem wo? Vollkommen überspitze Darstellung, wie der Blinde der von Farben spricht.



jon_x(back schrieb:


> -In vielen anderen Ländern ist dies bereits der Fall, wie z.B in den USA, den Niederlanden, Italien.
> Keines dieser Länder ist durch den Wegfall des Wehdienstes/Zivieldienstes auf einmal einer übermäßig hohen Bedrohung ausgesetzt, und in keinem dieser Länder sind die sozialen Einrichtungen zusammengebrochen weil es auf einmal weniger/keine Zivildienstleistenden mehr gibt.
> Das deutet darauf hind das auch Deutschland es verkraften kann wenn man die Wehrpflicht abschafft.



Ahja die USA. Das Land der Unversichtern. Medizinische Versorgung? Hoffe du hast Geld dabei.
Was die USA die Umstellung von Wehrpflicht auf Freiwilligenarmee gekostet hat ist gigantisch. Alleine die Werbekosten & die Gehälter die mit der freien Wirtschaft konkurrieren müssen habens in sich. 
Hab ich was vergessen? Achja es GAB NIE EINEN ZIVILDIENST als Ersatzdienst im Gesundheitswesen der USA. Draft bedeutete "Junge komm zur Armee oder wir reissen dir den Arsch auf!" Oh Moment, wenns das nie gab, dann kann sichs ja auch nicht ausgewirkt haben als von Wehrpflicht auf Freiwilligenarmee umgestellt wurde... Richtig....



jon_x(back schrieb:


> ein soldat ist ein bewaffneter besetzer, der soldat wurde zum töten ausgebildet, er dringt in ein land ein und besetzt es und provuziert damit Terroristen bis aufs Blut.
> Ein Volljähriger und mündiger Erwachsener (also ein Soldat zB.) sollte wissen das das wort Kriesengebiet nicht heißt das dort nix los ist, sondern das dort eben extrem gefählich ist. Er ist sich der Gedahr bewusst, keiner kann mir erzählen das er kieine ahnung hatte das krieg heißt das die anderen auch zurückschießen sry diese argumentation ist ainfach naiv.
> 
> dann kommst du mit deinem vergleich zu alltäglichen dingen wie spazieren gehen was etwas völlig anderes ist als ein einsatz in afganistan, der eben nicht alltäglich ist.



Naiv ist, zu glauben der Einsatz in Afghanistan hätte sich seit 2001 nicht verändert. 
Das ist einfach falsch. Wir sind nie mit der Absicht nach Afghanistan gegangen um dort Krieg zu führen oder das Land zu besetzen.

Das wir dann laut dir in Afghanistan "einmarschiert" seien, naja das setzt dem Ganzen eigentlich die Krone auf, aber ich hab das Gefühl du kennst den Unterschied zwischen einmarschieren und Hilfe beim Wiederaufbau nicht.
Bitte erst informieren bevor du hier "deine Meinung" von dir gibst, sie sei dir gegönnt, aber so grottenfalsch ist sie einfach nicht für die Öffentlichkeit gemacht.


----------



## Stancer (22. Juli 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> also als exekutive würd ich die bundeswehr in afghanistan schon betrachten. sie bilden ja nicht nur aus. sie kontrollieren an stützpunkten fahrzeuge. sorgen für sicherheit und ordnung (wollen sie jedenfalls) und jagen terroristen. typische polizeiaufgaben des landes. und die polizei ist exekutive.
> 
> und die taliban, die immer mehr anhänger gewinnen, je länger die ausländischen armeen dort unten bleiben akzeptieren die regierung nicht. für sie ist es eine vom westen eingesetzte regierung und ein vom westen kontrolliertes land. für immer mehr menschen da unten werden wir zur besatzungsmacht.
> 
> ...



Falsch, die Bundeswehr nimmt keine polizeilichen Aufgaben wahr. Wenn sie ne exekutive Gewalt wäre, würde sie sich auch um Verbrechen und allgemeine Gesetzesübertretungen kümmern. Klar betreibt sie Checkpoints und durchsucht Personen. Dies ist für die Sicherheit notwendig. Aber es sind immer afghanische Soldaten oder Polizisten dabei, die zum einen lernen sollen aber auch um zu zeigen, das die Bw nur unterstützt.

Und an Stützpunkten Fahrzeuge zu kontrollieren hat nichts mit polizeilicher Aufgabe zu tun, sondern damit, das das Feldlager geschützt werden muss. Wenn du in Deutschland in ne Kaserne fährst kontrolliert dich die dortige Wache auch und bei Verdacht darf sie auch dein Fahrzeug durchsuchen.

Zum letzten Satz gebe ich dir Recht. Das Leben da unten ist für die meisten von uns nicht vorstellbar. Ich gehe vermutlich in 1 Jahr selber nach Afghanistan und kriege dann auch mal ein genaues Bild.
Hausdurchsuchungen macht die Bw auch aber es kommt auch drauf an wie sie sie machen. Die USA fahren zu dem Haus, treten die Tür ein und stürmen rein. Die Bw redet erstmal mit den Leuten und meistens erlauben die der Bw dann freiwillig das Haus zu durchsuchen. Die Menschen da unten sehnen sich genauso nach Frieden. Man darf nicht glauben, das dort unten nur Barbaren wohnen die mit Keulen auf die Wundertechnik losgeht.

Vor allem bei Frauen findet die ISAF Misson großen halt, denn die haben dadurch zum ersten Mal Rechte bekommen. Manche Männer fühlen sich dadurch natürlich angepisst.
Der Grossteil der Bevölkerung weiss aber, das sie lieber mit ISAF-Soldaten im Land leben als unter einer Taliban-Regierung. Kommt aber ganz auf die Region an. Im Norden bei den Deutschen gibts recht große Unterstützung für den Einsatz, auch weil die Änderungen spürbar sind. Im Süden bei den USA und Kanadiern oder Briten aber fallen täglich Bomben und die Menschen sind dort desillusioniert und verlieren den Glauben, das sie in Frieden Leben können. Auch haben die Extremisten dort viele Anhänger und leider kommt es viel zu häufig vor, das auch unschuldige von Bomben getroffen werden !

Übrigens muss man bei der Wortwahl gut Acht geben. Dank der schlechten Recherchen der Medien werden die Worte Aufständische, Taliban, Terroristen oder Extremisten gerne in einen Topf geworfen, wobei die Unterschiede teilweise doch recht groß sind !


----------



## Cørradø (22. Juli 2009)

grunzhart schrieb:


> Die Taliban, die afghanischen Mujahedin und Bin Laden sind NICHT dasselbe!!!


Die selben Leute - oder meinetwegen ein Prozentsatz der Leute - die vorher Mujaheddin waren, stellten danach die Taliban.
Aber immerhin relativierst du schon deinen Einwand, dass die USA den Konflikt nicht geschürt hätten. 


> *Die Ur-Mitglieder rekrutierten sich aus Absolventen religiöser Hochschulen in Pakistan*
> Dass sich den Taliban dann später Mujahedin aus Afghanistan anschlossen hat niemand bestritten, ist aber etwas anderes als die Unterstützung der Taliban durch die USA, die Du behauptet hattest!


Akademiker muss man auch nicht mit Waffenbeliefern... Sag den Satz zu Ende:
*dann formierte sich durch hinzukommende Gruppen von Mujahedin-Kämpfern eine schlagkräftige Truppe.
*Mich auszugsweise zu zitieren und somit den Sinn durch weglassen für eigene Argumentation zu instrumentalisieren ist... naja...
nicht grad die feine Englische. Den Satz kannt ich auch noch ohne auszugweises Herausstellen von dem Inhalt, der dir daran wichtig war.
Fassen wir zusammen: Als der sovjet-afghanische Konflikt zu Ende war kamen die "pakistanischen Akademiker" nach Afghanistan. Wie auchimmer wir uns das vorsletten... die kamen sicher auch nicht aus dem "Nichts". Haben die dann die Macht per Doktorhut-Weitwurf erlangen wollen? Wohl kaum, sie haben sich die "Veteranen" der Muhajeddin einverleibt, welche mit Amerikanischen Waffen zuvor gegen die Sovjets gekämpft (und gesiegt) hatten. Ups?
Natürlich ist das in einer Gesellschaft, in der ehemalige Stasi-Mitarbeiter heute beim Bund in Brot und Sold stehen nicht das selbe (nein ich vergleiche heir nicht stasi mit mujaheddin, sondern übertrage die Gegebenheit in einen anderen Kontext, in der du dich vielleicht objektiver damit gedanklich auseinander setzen kannst). 
_edit: Grad noch bessres Beispiel eingefallen: Ist eine Wolke Mitglied im Himmel? ^^ Sehr abstrakt - bezweifle sogar, dass dir das weiterhilft..._
Darüber hinaus gibt es tatsächlich Quellen - u.a. in dem von mir empfohlenen Buch, welches ich mir sicher bin, dass es kein Forenuser je mehr lesen wird... - die von direkten Finanzspritzen für die Taliban sprechen und sogar Summen, sowie zuständige Gremien nennen.... Das zieh ich für meine Argumentation gar nicht erst heran. Mir wärs nur wichtig, dass man nicht vergisst was da in Afghanistan überhaupt los war und wer das ganze denn verursacht hat um zu verstehen, was da heute abgeht. Die (inzwischen ehemaligen) Feinde sind die einstigen "Freunde" von damals.



> DAS ist allerdings ein Vorwurf, den man den USA machen muss und der JETZT gottlob nicht wiederholt wird.


Wenn man schon interveniert, damit der Klassenfeind "sein eigenes Vietnam" erlebt... welch edles Ziel übrigens! ...ja, dann sollte man sich zumindest ein bisschen darum scheren, was aus dem Schauplatz nach dem Konflikt wird. Dass man dann dazu seine Bündnispartner zur Hilfe holt ist genau das, was ich eingangs angeprangert habe. Hey sind wir uns jetzt einig?
Aber war deine Argumentation nicht, dass der Kampf gegen den Terror Grund für die Invasion war und nicht die Wiedergutmachung für Waffen- und Finanzhilfen? 



> http://www.rafinfo.de/faq/geschichte/bezie...nd_ddr.1087.php
> https://www.berlinonline.de/berliner-zeitun...0128/index.html
> http://www.focus.de/politik/deutschland/ra..._aid_55580.html
> Noch Fragen?


LoL - nein es war auch vorher keine Frage von mir. Ich weiss wirklich nicht wieso du mir Belege für Deine Aussage lieferst, die ich gar nicht angezweifelt habe, anstatt dass du zugibst dass du nicht umfassend informiert und deshalb im Unrecht warst. ö_Ö



> Ich darf Dich mal zitieren:
> *Jetzt bilden sie eben in anderen Ländern aus... und das haben sie schon immer getan. RAF hat auch im Nahen Osten ausbilden lassen, das war in den 70ern etc etc Wie gesagt die gesuchten sind längst über alle Berge. Rechtfertigt alles keine multinationale Invasion.*
> Damit hast Du die durch die RAF gegebene Bedrohungslage mit derjenigen verglichen, welche Al Quaida verursachte und damit beide Organisationen gleichgestellt. Diese beiden Organisationen hatten jedoch ein gänzlich anderes Potential und eine unterschiedliche Ausrichtung. Die RAF stellte keine umfangreiche paramilitärische Organisation dar, die islamistischen Terroristen hingegen sehr wohl.


Du darfst mich gerne zitieren, wenn du alle Inhalte bei dem Zitat berücksichtigst. ^^ Bin ich nicht grosszügig?
Wo du jetzt rausliest, dass ich RAF mit Al'Qaida vergleiche müsstest du mir nochmal genau erklären; am besten in eigenen Worten.
Ich lese aus den Zeilen, wenn ich sie so nochmal vor mir sehe: " Ausbildung findet nicht mehr in Afghanistan statt, ausgebildet wurde schon immer ahaha... beleg: bereits in den 70ern wurden sogar deutsche staatsbürger in den 1970ern in Jordanien ausgebildet... wtf?interessant, gar nicht mehr dran gedacht mensch; "etc" demnach wird unterstellt, dass es noch ehr beispiele gibt! Hoppla.
Aber mit deiner Interpretation hast du auf wundersame weise sogar recht.
Die islamischen "Terroristen", die man in Afghanistan vorgefunden hat, sind paramilitärische, lokal operierende "Organisationen" (von mir vorher deshalb: "Turbantragende Hinterwäldler" genannt) von denen eine weitaus weniger reale Gefahr für deutsche Bundesbürger ausgeht, als damals von der RAF.
Bis die auf ihren Eseln zu uns geritten sind... ohje das kann dauern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (22. Juli 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> Du vergleichst Soldaten mit entwicklungshelfern ?
> 
> ein soldat ist ein bewaffneter besetzer, der soldat wurde zum töten ausgebildet, er dringt in ein land ein und besetzt es und provuziert damit Terroristen bis aufs Blut.
> Ein Volljähriger und mündiger Erwachsener (also ein Soldat zB.) sollte wissen das das wort Kriesengebiet nicht heißt das dort nix los ist, sondern das dort eben extrem gefählich ist. Er ist sich der Gedahr bewusst, keiner kann mir erzählen das er kieine ahnung hatte das krieg heißt das die anderen auch zurückschießen sry diese argumentation ist ainfach naiv.
> ...




Bitte was? Soldaten werden zum was ausgebildet?
Oh Junge ich würde dir dringend empfehlen dir mal wirklich ein bild zumachen was real ist.Ein Soldat wird je nach gebrauch ausgebildet das bedeutet ob es Pio´s sind die Brückenbauen oder minen räumen oder Piloten die über ein Gebiet fliegen um aufklärung zubetreiben oder oder oder schalt mal CS ab und geh mal in die Reale Welt wieder hinaus.Soldaten wissen sich zu verdeitigen sie werden aber niemals in unserem Staat zum Töten ausgeblidet so ein Blödsinn!(und komme mir nicht mit Scharfschützen oder anderen Specialeinheiten den da ist es genauso) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (22. Juli 2009)

ich glaub da kommen wir so schnell nicht einen nenner. 

wenn jemand waffen besitzt und einsetzt (auch in afghanistan) dann ist das ein verbrechen. und die BW versucht das 1. zu verhindern und 2. den typen gefangenzunehmen. ist ganz klar das was die polizei bei uns macht. sie werden sicher nicht bei nem taschendiebstahl einschreiten, so dass die grenzen fliessend sind, aber einen teil der polizeiaufgaben übernehmen sie. auch wenn sie das mit der polizei zusammen tun.

für terroristen gibt es keine definition.

aus der wikipedia:

"Der Begriff des Terrorismus selbst ist umstritten. Trotz mehrerer Versuche konnte bis heute keine staatenübergreifende Definition gefunden werden. Die Grenze zwischen „Widerstandskämpfer“ und „Terrorist“ ist weltanschaulich geprägt und daher oft strittig. Der Soziologe Henner Hess findet in der Begrifflichkeit ein Problem, da es im Auge des Betrachters läge. Wen manche als Terroristen nennen, können andere als Gotteskrieger, Revolutionär oder Freiheitskämpfer definieren. Richard Reeve Baxter, ehemaliger Richter am Internationalen Gerichtshof, äußerte sich wie folgt:

_Wir haben Grund zu bedauern, dass uns ein juristischer Begriff des Terrorismus jemals auferlegt wurde. Der Begriff ist unpräzise; er ist mehrdeutig; und vor allem dient er keinem entscheidenden juristischen Zweck._"


----------



## Hubautz (22. Juli 2009)

Die Bundeswehr nimmt jetzt in diesem Moment an einer Offensive gegen die Taliban teil. Wenn das keine Exekutive im Wortsinne ist, weiß ich auch nicht. Ein Angriff mit gepanzerten Fahrzeugen geht meines Erachtens auch weit über administrative oder Kontrollfunktionen hinaus. 
Wie auch immer, man sollte zumindest diesen Einsatz als das bezeichnen, was es ist: einen Krieg. 
Aber abgesehen davon: ging es nicht eigentlich um die allgemeine Wehrpflicht?


----------



## sympathisant (22. Juli 2009)

naja, das hat nichts mehr mit exekutive im ursprünglichen sinn zu tun. 

danach ist die exutive die ausführende gewalt des staates. um seine gesetzte durchzusetzen. 


ich glaub kaum, dass der grossangriff mit der afghanischen regierung abgestimmt war. würd ich auch nicht tun, da man nie weiss wer da wo mit drin hängt ... eher mit unserer regierung. 

also ist es krieg. es werden immerhin bestimmte bevölkerungsgruppen eines fremdem landes angegriffen. dabei wird es wahrscheinlich auf beiden seiten tote geben ... 

die waffenindustrie wirds freuen.


----------



## Pally (22. Juli 2009)

ich sage mal soviel war selbst beim bund (für 4 jahre ) und es war eine schöne zeit da auch wenn manche das anders sehn mögen .
nur habe ich damals gemerkt das die ausbildung zum soldaten viel zu kurz ist die paar monate die man in der wehrpflicht hatt reichen bei 
weitem nicht aus um im ernstfall (ich hoffe es kommt nicht dazu) wirklich etwas bewirken zu können .
ich wäre ganz klar für eine berufsarmee aber das kann sich unser staat glaub ich nicht leisten.


----------



## sympathisant (22. Juli 2009)

wie schon geschrieben: ich denke dass die wehrpflicht mit allem was da dran hängt (viel mehr standorte, viel mehr ausbilder, viel mehr material) teurer ist.

anderreseits leben n haufen orte von der bundeswehr. die gehen ein wenn die kasernen geschlossen werden. aber ob das der grund sein sollte an nem veraltetem system festzuhalten?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grunzhart (22. Juli 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> also als exekutive würd ich die bundeswehr in afghanistan schon betrachten. sie bilden ja nicht nur aus. sie kontrollieren an stützpunkten fahrzeuge. sorgen für sicherheit und ordnung (wollen sie jedenfalls) und jagen terroristen. typische polizeiaufgaben des landes. und die polizei ist exekutive.
> 
> und die taliban, die immer mehr anhänger gewinnen, je länger die ausländischen armeen dort unten bleiben akzeptieren die regierung nicht. für sie ist es eine vom westen eingesetzte regierung und ein vom westen kontrolliertes land. für immer mehr menschen da unten werden wir zur besatzungsmacht.
> 
> ...



Man kann genauso gut umgekehrt argumentieren:
Stell Dir das Leben da unten vor. Bombenanschläge durch Extremisten, Angriffe auf Bildungseinrichtungen und junge Muslima.......
Ferner hat sich das afghanische Volk seit Jahrzehnten nicht selbst regiert und die aktuelle, wenn auch vom Westen gestützte, Regierung kommt noch am ehesten an das heran, was man eine afghanische Regierung nenne könnte.
Die Taliban wären dergleichen jedenfalls nicht. 
Nochmal: Taliban und Terroristen sind keine Freiheitskämpfer!
Außerdem hat die Geschichte bewiesen, dass die Nichteinmischung des Westens in Afghanistan nach dem Abzug der Sowjets überhaupt erst eine Entwicklung in Gang gesetzt hat, welche dazu führte, dass Afghanistan das Sammelbecken für islamistische Terroristen werden konnte.
Nein, wenn wir jetzt oder allgemein zu früh gehen, wird das Land vermutlich wieder an die Radikalen fallen, bestenfalls erneut im Chaos eines Bürgerkrieges versinken. Die Terroristen würden dies jedenfalls (und nicht zu Unrecht) als Erfolg für ihre Propaganda verwenden.
Wenn wir solange bleiben, dass sich ein stabiler afghanischer Staat entwickeln kann (nebenbei profitieren die Afghanen ja erheblich von internationalen Fördermaßnahmen, die das Leben dort allgemein verbessern), hat der islamistische Terrorismus keine Zukunft.


----------



## Scrätcher (22. Juli 2009)

Es ist erschreckend was man so im Netz findet.....

Wenn eine Armee Deutschland JETZT angreifen würde, hätten wir so ziemlich ein Problem! Unvorbereitet, zuwenig Personal unter Waffen, ja sogar zuwenig Material und die Koordination wäre wohl erstmal das Chaos!

Dafür gibt es Bündnisse! Das uns andere Länder zur Seite stehen! Wozu sollen wir uns eine teure Armee unterhalten wenn der Nachbar sich doch genauso nach Sicherheit sehnt und selbst auch nur eine kleine Armee haben will. 

Soweit so gut! Ausser ein Bündnisspartner schießt quer!

http://www.globalresearch.ca/index.php?con...a&aid=12169

Hm.. man könnte ja sagen sie wollen Israel nur unterstützen um sich zu schützen.... wäre da nicht die alte Faustformel:

Wenn es dem Militär schlecht geht, herrscht meist Frieden, denn aufgerüstet wird nur in Kriegszeiten!

http://www.israelnetz.com/themen/aussenpol...enigen-monaten/

Und was dann? Amerika würde sicher Israel unterstützen. Treten sie ein wären wir wohl dann bald die Nächsten.

Wie sich Russland einmischen würde ist erstmal ungewiss. Aber sollte Israel den Iran zuerst angreifen und das ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste würde es sich sicher nicht positiv auf Russlands Entscheidung auswirken.


----------



## Hubautz (22. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Wenn eine Armee Deutschland JETZT angreifen würde, hätten wir so ziemlich ein Problem!



An welche Armee dachtest du? 
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen klassischen territorialen Angriffskrieg gegen Deutschland geht zurzeit so ziemlich gegen Null.


----------



## Scrätcher (22. Juli 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> An welche Armee dachtest du?
> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen klassischen territorialen Angriffskrieg gegen Deutschland geht zurzeit so ziemlich gegen Null.



Jetzt im Moment? Keine!

Welche hätte denn ein Interesse daran? Ebenfalls keine!

Was wenn das o.g. Szenario in Kraft tritt? Russland!

Ob was passiert (was ich nicht hoffe) kann ich nicht sagen. Aber sie würden über Deutschland nach Europa rollen. Vor allem weil Deutschland momentan alles daran setzt, einer der "besten Freunde" von Amerika zu werden. 

Schauen wir uns die politische Lage in 12 Monaten nochmal an. Was ich jetzt schon vorraussagen kann ist:

- die diplomatischen Beziehungen zwischen Amerika und Deutschland werden sich bei einer Wiederwahl von Frau Merkel immens verbessern
- die wirtschaftliche Lage der Industrienationen wird sich noch um einiges verschlimmern.
- Afghanistan wird noch immer ein Krisenherd bleiben und Ausgaben für Entwicklungshilfe wird zurückgeschraubt um die militärische Struktur da unten weiter zu verstärken. Und Oh Wunder! Es wird immer mehr Übergriffe auf militärische Anlagen geben


----------



## Stancer (22. Juli 2009)

Wenn die Bw jemanden auf frischer Tat ertappt greift sie natürlich ein. Wenn jemand in Deutschland eine Frau vergewaltigt oder es versucht greift man doch auch ein, auch wenn man kein Polizist ist. Das liegt aber an der Tatsache, das die Bw in Afghanistan die Aufgabe hat die Bevölkerung zu schützen.

Es gibt auch einen sogenannten "Jedermann-Paragraphen", danach kann man jemanden Festnehmen, wenn man ihn auf frischer Tat ertappt. Und das darf jeder !!!

Wäre es vielleicht besser für das Ansehen der Bw, wenn jemand ein Geschäft überfällt und 4 Bw-Soldaten direkt daneben stehen und Tatenlos zusehen ?
Da die Bevölkerung unter dem Schutz der Bw steht hat diese sogar die Aufgabe bei jedem Übel, das sich gegen die Zivilbevölkerung richtet einzugreifen. Das ist auch schon allein ein Akt der Zivilcourage.


----------



## Scrätcher (22. Juli 2009)

Wenn sich eine Armee im Ausland befindet und dieses Land nicht im Krieg ist, so kann es nur logisch sein, das diese Streitkraft zur Friedensicherung vor Ort ist.

Unter anderem kann es dazu kommen, das diese Streitkräfte auch erstmal polizeiliche Aufgaben wahrnehmen! Und zwar solange bis dieses Land wieder eine eigene Polizei hat. Dann werden die Aufgaben weiter reduziert.

Natürlich hab ich auch ein Zitat mit Quelle im Gepäck:

Zur Erfüllung dieser Aufgaben gibt es im Wehrbereich II acht Feldjägerdienstkommandos. Sie befinden sich in Mainz, Zweibrücken, Koblenz, Neustadt (Hessen), Bonn, Hilden, Münster und Augustdorf. In Auslandseinsätzen erfüllen die Feldjäger ebenfalls militärpolizeilichen Aufgaben sowie bei Vorliegen eines entsprechenden Mandates auch polizeiliche Aufgaben. Dazu werden sie häufig in multinationalen Militärpolizeieinheiten oder bei der Ausbildung der Polizei des Einsatzlandes eingesetzt.

Quelle: http://www.streitkraefteunterstuetzungskom...E%2Fcontent.jsp


----------



## grunzhart (22. Juli 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Die selben Leute - oder meinetwegen ein Prozentsatz der Leute - die vorher Mujaheddin waren, stellten danach die Taliban.
> Aber immerhin relativierst du schon deinen Einwand, dass die USA den Konflikt nicht geschürt hätten.


Ich relativiere gar nichts. Deine Behauptung, die USA hätten die Taliban unterstützt, ist nach wie vor objektiv falsch.
Wie sehr Du Dich auch winden und wenden magst.



> Akademiker muss man auch nicht mit Waffenbeliefern... Sag den Satz zu Ende:
> *dann formierte sich durch hinzukommende Gruppen von Mujahedin-Kämpfern eine schlagkräftige Truppe.
> *Mich auszugsweise zu zitieren und somit den Sinn durch weglassen für eigene Argumentation zu instrumentalisieren ist... naja...
> nicht grad die feine Englische. Den Satz kannt ich auch noch ohne auszugweises Herausstellen von dem Inhalt, der dir daran wichtig war.
> ...


Die Taliban sind nicht irgendwelche pakistanischen Akademiker gewesen, die mit ein paar Büchern nach Afghanistan kamen. Sie waren von Pakistan ausgerüstet worden und fanden dann nach einigen Erfolgen Halt bei einigen der Mujahedin. Es gab im Krieg gegen die Sowjets schon nicht DIE Mujahedin und schon gar nicht haben sich die Taliban DIE Veteranen DER Mujahedin einverleibt. Sie traten in ein Szenario ein, in dem verschiedene Gruppierungen der Mujahedin nach dem Abzug der Sowjets um die Macht kämpften. Dass dieser Kampf dann mit den vorhandenen Waffen geführt wurde versteht sich von selbst. Allerdings liegt darin keine Unterstützung irgendeiner dieser Parteien durch die USA. Fernwirkungen ehemaligen Handelns sind etwas anderes als eine Unterstützung.
Legte man das Skellet Deiner Logik in einem anderen Kontext zugrunde, so müsste man den Briten vorwerfen, Hitler unterstützt zu haben, weil man dem Alten Fritz Geld für den Siebenjährigen Krieg zur Verfügung stellte....
Der Vergleich mit den ehemaligen Stasimitarbeitern ist unsinnig....zuende gedacht würde das zu der absurden Behauptung führen müssen, die DDR oder wenigstens Russland unterstütze aktuell Deutschland......
Das von Dir vorgeschlagene Buch habe ich noch nicht gelesen, sodass ich dessen Beweiswertigkeit nicht abschätzen kann. Jedoch muss auch eine solche Quelle kritisch betrachtet werden. 
Aber wie ich den Besprechungen des Buches entnehmen kann, z.B. in der FAZ
http://www.faz.net/s/RubA330E54C3C12410780...feed_feuilleton
Liest man immer wieder Folgendes:


> Der Autor räumt auf mit der Legende, die Vereinigten Staaten hätten die Taliban durchgängig gemästet, um sie jetzt fallenzulassen. Wohl gab es - aus Sicherheitsinteressen in Mittelasien, aus ökonomischen Interessen, die die Ölgesellschaften und ihren Wettlauf um die Linienführung von Pipelines betrafen - gewisse Sympathien der Amerikaner für diese grausamen "Gotteskrieger", die ihren Kampf später mehr und mehr durch den Rauschgiftschmuggel finanzierten.
> 
> Als die Taliban Usama Bin Ladin Afghanistan als Exil anboten, erlosch Washingtons "Zuneigung". Amerika war einer der Geburtshelfer, wie Rashid schreibt, nicht mehr, allerdings auch nicht weniger. Ein Grundfehler war vielleicht, daß sich Amerika seit 1989, dem Abzug der russischen Besatzer, kaum noch um das Land gekümmert hatte. Schon 1996 unterzeichnete der amerikanische Präsident Clinton das Anti-Terror-Gesetz, das es erlaubte, die Konten von Terrororganisationen zu blockieren. Die Vermögen Bin Ladins in Höhe von 250 bis 300 Millionen Dollar waren die ersten, die man einfror. 1998, nach den Anschlägen auf die amerikanischen Botschaften in Kenia und Tansania, verlangte der damalige saudische Geheimdienstchef Prinz Turki schon die Auslieferung Bin Ladins.
> 
> Amerika mag der Geburtshelfer gewesen sein, doch geschaffen haben die Taliban Pakistan und Saudi-Arabien, jene beiden Staaten, die ihr Regime, zusammen mit den Vereinigten Arabischen Emiraten, auch als einzige diplomatisch anerkannten.



Es mache sich jeder selbst ein Bild, wie dies mit der These zusammen passt, die USA hätten die Taliban unterstützt.



> Wenn man schon interveniert, damit der Klassenfeind "sein eigenes Vietnam" erlebt... welch edles Ziel übrigens! ...ja, dann sollte man sich zumindest ein bisschen darum scheren, was aus dem Schauplatz nach dem Konflikt wird. Dass man dann dazu seine Bündnispartner zur Hilfe holt ist genau das, was ich eingangs angeprangert habe. Hey sind wir uns jetzt einig?
> Aber war deine Argumentation nicht, dass der Kampf gegen den Terror Grund für die Invasion war und nicht die Wiedergutmachung für Waffen- und Finanzhilfen?


Wir sind uns einig, dass die USA sich weiter um Afghanistan hätten kümmern müssen.
Aber der Auslöser für die Militäraktion waren nichts desto trotz der Terrorakt vom 11.9.2001, der von der Staatengemeinschaft als Verteidigungsfall anerkannt wurde (es erging auch eine entsprechende Resolution) und die folgerichtig den Bündnisfall eintreten ließ.
Der Einsatz in Afghanistan ist deshalb auch alles andere als eine Wiedergutmachung für Waffen- und Finanzhilfe an diverse Gruppierungen der Mujahedin im Kampf gegen die Sowjets.



> Du darfst mich gerne zitieren, wenn du alle Inhalte bei dem Zitat berücksichtigst. ^^ Bin ich nicht grosszügig?
> Wo du jetzt rausliest, dass ich RAF mit Al'Qaida vergleiche müsstest du mir nochmal genau erklären; am besten in eigenen Worten.
> Ich lese aus den Zeilen, wenn ich sie so nochmal vor mir sehe: " Ausbildung findet nicht mehr in Afghanistan statt, ausgebildet wurde schon immer ahaha... beleg: bereits in den 70ern wurden sogar deutsche staatsbürger in den 1970ern in Jordanien ausgebildet... wtf?interessant, gar nicht mehr dran gedacht mensch; "etc" demnach wird unterstellt, dass es noch ehr beispiele gibt! Hoppla.
> Aber mit deiner Interpretation hast du auf wundersame weise sogar recht.
> ...



Du bist nicht großzügig, sondern großkotzig und dumm.
Die islamistischen Terroristen operieren nur lokal? Und wie kamen die dann in die Flugzeuge am 11.9.2001?
Die RAF hatte in ihrer Geschichte nie derart viele Mitglieder, auch insoweit ist die aktuelle Bedrohungslage eine andere.
Ferner geht es den islamistischen Terroristen nicht darum, das bestehende System der BRD anzugreifen, sondern den Westen ganz allgemein und damit jeden Menschen in dieser Bevölkerung, sodass die Gefahr sogar erheblich größer ist.
Schließlich ist auch zu sehen, dass die Taliban Al Qaida in Afghanistan gewähren ließen und die dort eigene Strukturen aufbauten, über welche die RAF nie verfügte.
Dein letzter Satz ist an Dämlichkeit nicht zu überbieten.

Egal. Zum eigentlichen Thema ist ja alles gesagt.
Und meine Zeit ist zu kostbar, um sie noch länger mit Pseudointelletuellen zu vertrödeln.


----------



## bababuss (22. Juli 2009)

Ich bin für die Wehrpflicht.


----------



## Cørradø (22. Juli 2009)

grunzhart schrieb:


> Du bist nicht großzügig, sondern großkotzig und dumm.
> [...]
> Und meine Zeit ist zu kostbar, um sie noch länger mit Pseudointelletuellen zu vertrödeln.


Ein Schlussplädoyer, dass deiner Argumentationsweise würdig ist.

unfassbar:


> Legte man das Skellet Deiner Logik in einem anderen Kontext zugrunde, so müsste man den Briten vorwerfen, Hitler unterstützt zu haben, weil man dem Alten Fritz Geld für den Siebenjährigen Krieg zur Verfügung stellte....


Ereignisse, zwischen denen 150 Jahre und völlig verschiedene Länder sowie Weltbilder liegen, mit Kausalzusammenhängen die innerhalb einer einzigen Generation stattgefunden haben gleichzustellen... und dazu noch einen kleinen österreichischen Kriegsversehrten in eine Preußischen Dynastie einzureihen... wenn meine Beispiele so derbe ankommen wie deine ist mir klar, weshalb du mich nicht verstehen willst. 
Finds auch amüsant, dass du auf einem Beispiel, dass ich ausdrücklich als Beleg ausgenommen habe (das besagte Buch als Quelle) rumreitest und eigene Fehlannahmen grosszügig Ausklammerst. Erinnert mich an -Therion- .... *grübel* 


> Der Vergleich mit den ehemaligen Stasimitarbeitern ist unsinnig....zuende gedacht würde das zu der absurden Behauptung führen müssen, die DDR oder wenigstens Russland unterstütze aktuell Deutschland......


Deine Rezeption macht es unsinnig.
Ich werd beim nächsten mal um solchen missverständnissen vorzubeugen versuchen mich primitiver auszudrücken.
Ziehst unaufgefordert Vergleiche, die ich so gar nicht angestellt habe...
Wenn Stasimitarbeiter, sobald Mitarbeiter im "neuen System", rehabilitiert sind ist es mir klar, dass man Mudschaheddin, die sich jetzt Taliban nennen, nicht als die selben Personen (an)erkennt. 

Da sich zum Glück sonst niemand für den offtopic interessiert ist's mir Recht, wenn wirs dabei belassen. Es hat keinen Spass gemacht mit einem Gegenüber zu "diskutieren" welches keinen Respekt entgegenbringt und Grundlagen der Diskursethik missachtet.


----------



## sympathisant (22. Juli 2009)

grunzhart schrieb:


> Nochmal: Taliban und Terroristen sind keine Freiheitskämpfer!



taliban sind erst mal nur extrem gläubige. und sie setzen ihre vorstellung von der welt mit waffengewalt um. was sie gefährlich macht.

ob jemand terrorist oder freiheitskämpfer ist hängt von der betrachtungsweise ab. war che ein terrorist oder freiheitskämpfer? laut definition beides. 



> Außerdem hat die Geschichte bewiesen, dass die Nichteinmischung des Westens in Afghanistan nach dem Abzug der Sowjets überhaupt erst eine Entwicklung in Gang gesetzt hat, welche dazu führte, dass Afghanistan das Sammelbecken für islamistische Terroristen werden konnte.



das ist falsch. nur durch das einmischen der USA (die haben die taliban zu dem gemacht was sie heute sind) und die ausrüstung der sowjetgegner mit waffen hat das land so instabil gemacht wie es heute ist.



> Nein, wenn wir jetzt oder allgemein zu früh gehen, wird das Land vermutlich wieder an die Radikalen fallen, bestenfalls erneut im Chaos eines Bürgerkrieges versinken. Die Terroristen würden dies jedenfalls (und nicht zu Unrecht) als Erfolg für ihre Propaganda verwenden.
> Wenn wir solange bleiben, dass sich ein stabiler afghanischer Staat entwickeln kann (nebenbei profitieren die Afghanen ja erheblich von internationalen Fördermaßnahmen, die das Leben dort allgemein verbessern), hat der islamistische Terrorismus keine Zukunft.



das land würde nicht im bürgerkrieg untergehen, da es keine gruppe gibt die den taliban widerstand leistet. es wäre ein islamischer statt mit extremsten auswirkungen des glaubens (schari'a).



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Zur Erfüllung dieser Aufgaben gibt es im Wehrbereich II acht Feldjägerdienstkommandos. Sie befinden sich in Mainz, Zweibrücken, Koblenz, Neustadt (Hessen), Bonn, Hilden, Münster und Augustdorf. In Auslandseinsätzen erfüllen die Feldjäger ebenfalls militärpolizeilichen Aufgaben sowie bei Vorliegen eines entsprechenden Mandates auch polizeiliche Aufgaben. Dazu werden sie häufig in multinationalen Militärpolizeieinheiten oder bei der Ausbildung der Polizei des Einsatzlandes eingesetzt.
> Quelle: http://www.streitkraefteunterstuetzungskom...E%2Fcontent.jsp



also nehmen sie exekutive aufgaben (polizeiliche aufgaben) wahr. damit kommt es einer besatzungsmacht doch schon näher ...



edit: noch kurz zur info: die taliban waren bereits an der macht. der staat und ihre regierung war akzeptiert und über die gräueltaten im namen des glaubens haben alle hinweggesehen. erst als die flugzeuge in die beiden türme geflogen sind ist dass fass übergelaufen und die USA durfte sich in afghanistan selbst verteidigen (mit UN-beschluss).


----------



## Scrätcher (22. Juli 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> also nehmen sie exekutive aufgaben (polizeiliche aufgaben) wahr. damit kommt es einer besatzungsmacht doch schon näher ...



Eigentlich nicht. Weil es eben nicht vorsicht, das sie Ecekutive und Judikative dauerhaft installiert, sondern die Tätigkeiten "zusätzlich" ausführt, bis eine "geeignete" Stelle erschaffen wurde.

Besatzer wird man erst, wenn man das Dauerhaft macht. So wie es jetzt schon bald in Afghanistan der Fall ist. Weil man eben mit Waffen nicht dauerhaft Frieden schaffen kann sondern nur Krisen und Notständen das Helfen durch Personal und Material sichern kann.

Eigentlich sollte "Hilfe" immer aus Unterstützung und militärischen Schutz bestehen. Leider wird nur der militärische "Schutz" hochgefahren und nicht genügend Hilfe geleistet. 

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,606247,00.html

Dementsprechend werden die Soldaten auch tatsächlich nicht mehr als Beschützer sondern als Besatzer angesehen.


----------



## jon_x(back again) (22. Juli 2009)

http://www.n24.de/news/newsitem_5255425.html

http://www.n24.de/news/newsitem_5247586.html

sollten einige bundeswehr fanboys mal lesen.

aber man will ja nur helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wizzle (22. Juli 2009)

Ich versthehe nicht wie die Berichte helfen sollen , der Versuch die BW madig zu machen ist gescheitert.

Zu 1:Es ist Zeit für eine Offensive, wir haben lang genug eingesteckt,wenn die Gefahr steigt muss man was unternehemen.

Zu 2: Wenn man vor Terrors in Zivilfahrzeugen gewarnt wird und eins mit !erhöhter! Geschwindigkeit auf einen zufährt und dieses die Wahrnschüsse ignoriert , finde ich es völlig gerechtfertigt das man das Feuer eröffnet.

Das mit dem Wehrdienst habe ich nochmal durchgegrübelt, wenn es, wie in Deutschland, Nachwuchsprobleme in der Armee hat muss es Wehrdienst geben, man kann Leuten das Armeeleben schmackhaft machen und hat im Fall der Fälle Verstärkungstruppen. Nun braucht man mir nicht mit Ländern ohne WD kommen, wie den Usa, dort hat man als Soldat noch Anerkennung. Was in Deutschland nicht wirklich hat, dreiste Anwerbeaktionen wie in den Staaten würden durch Linksradikale unmöglich gemacht(http://www.bundeswehr-wegtreten.org/). Was ich nich nachvollziehen, die BW hat in meinen Augen das selbe Recht beim ABAmt Leute anzuwerben und Vermittlungen zu bekommen wie andere Firmen auch. Wenn sie das könnte, wäre der erste Schritt in Deutschland zur Abschaffung vom WD gemacht. Aber der Wehrdienst sollte, wenn es keine Nachwuchsprobleme und Kriesenherde gibt, freiwillig sein oder abgeschafft werden. Ich sehe das auch als Sexismus gegen Männer weil Frauen nicht müssen ( Störend Schwanger ist man wohl erst in den letzen drei Monaten).


----------



## jon_x(back again) (22. Juli 2009)

Wizzle schrieb:


> Zu 1:Es ist Zeit für eine Offensive, wir haben lang genug eingesteckt,wenn die Gefahr steigt muss man was unternehemen.
> 
> Zu 2: Wenn man vor Terrors in Zivilfahrzeugen gewarnt wird und eins mit !erhöhter! Geschwindigkeit auf einen zufährt und dieses die Wahrnschüsse ignoriert , finde ich es völlig gerechtfertigt das man das Feuer eröffnet.



zu1: steht im wiederspruch zu der aussage das man helfen will, wie kann schwere atillerie helfen terroristen die verdeckt agieren aufzuspüren und unschädlich zu machen ? Atillerie ist eher dazu geeignet ein gebiet großflächig zu zerstören.

zu2: wenn man wusste das ein terrorangriff mit einem fahrzeug bevorsteht awarum hat man dann nicht zB nagelbänder eingesetzt ? Das kann Fahrzeuge aufhalten mit wesentlich geringerem risiko die insassen zu töten.
http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http...sa%3DN%26um%3D1


----------



## Sin (22. Juli 2009)

Dürft ich mal fragen wie alt du bist, Jon_x?


----------



## tear_jerker (22. Juli 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> zu1: steht im wiederspruch zu der aussage das man helfen will, wie kann schwere atillerie helfen terroristen die verdeckt agieren aufzuspüren und unschädlich zu machen ? Atillerie ist eher dazu geeignet ein gebiet großflächig zu zerstören.
> 
> zu2: wenn man wusste das ein terrorangriff mit einem fahrzeug bevorsteht awarum hat man dann nicht zB nagelbänder eingesetzt ? Das kann Fahrzeuge aufhalten mit wesentlich geringerem risiko die insassen zu töten.
> http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http...sa%3DN%26um%3D1


arteillerie wird wird zur strukturenzerstörung genutzt sowie zum sicheren trasport von truppen oder wo hast du zu letzt einen panzer gesehen der ein größeres gebiet angreift?

und zu 2tens, das war ja wohl ein absolutes eigentor. was stellst du dir bitte vor wie dieses nagelband vors auto kommen soll? das rl ist nicht wow wo der hunter einfach mal die falle direkt vor den mob schießt. zumal ein auto anders als in hollywood dargestellt sich nicht tausend mal überschlägt nur weil es 4 platten hat. wird halt auf den felgen weiter gefahren. zwar mit weniger geschwindigkeit, aber wen interessiert die bei potenziellen sprengstoff im auto?


----------



## Hubautz (23. Juli 2009)

Wizzle schrieb:


> Zu 1:Es ist Zeit für eine Offensive, wir haben lang genug eingesteckt,wenn die Gefahr steigt muss man was unternehemen.



Entschuldige aber das ist mir ein klein wenig zu polemisch. Von der Wortwahl klingt das ein bisschen nach „ab 5 Uhr 45 wird zurückgeschossen“.  
Ob der Krieg (ich benutze dieses Wort mit Absicht und sehr bewusst) in Afghanistan gerechtfertigt ist, ob er unter dem Strich etwas bringt und vor allem ob die Ergebnisse die Opfer die er fordert wert sind (und damit meine ich auch alle die mit psychischen Störungen nach Hause kommen), darüber kann man trefflich streiten.

Ein soziales Jahr für alle, Männer und Frauen, die sich dann entscheiden könnten ob sie Zivil- Militär- oder einen anderen Dienst machen, wäre wie ich finde die glücklichste Lösung.

Eine Armee aus hauptsächlich Berufs- und Zeitsoldaten, in der die Leute eine qualifizierte Ausbildung erhalten mit der sie dann im späteren Leben auch etwas anfangen können, wäre der nächste Schritt.
Es gibt Tausende von ehemaligen Oberfeldwebeln, die nach 12 Jahren Bund einen Job im öffentlichen Dienst kriegen, bei dem sie Falschparker aufschreiben. 

Lasst die Leute beim Bund einen vernünftigen Beruf lernen, damit sie auch hinterher im "RL" etwas sinnvolles machen können.


----------



## vollmi (23. Juli 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> zu1: steht im wiederspruch zu der aussage das man helfen will, wie kann schwere atillerie helfen terroristen die verdeckt agieren aufzuspüren und unschädlich zu machen ? Atillerie ist eher dazu geeignet ein gebiet großflächig zu zerstören.



Artillerie wird üblicherweise Zielgerichtet eingesetzt. Z.B. Als Bunkerbrecher oder zur komplettsanierung eines Hauses inmitten eines Dorfes ohne andere Gebäude zu beschädigen.

Für grossflächige Zerstörung eignet sich Artillerie nur sehr bedingt, da setzt man eher auf Bombenteppiche. Aber es gibt natürlich auch für Haubitzen Bomblet Munition. Aber die Standardmunition isses nicht.



> zu2: wenn man wusste das ein terrorangriff mit einem fahrzeug bevorsteht awarum hat man dann nicht zB nagelbänder eingesetzt ? Das kann Fahrzeuge aufhalten mit wesentlich geringerem risiko die insassen zu töten.



Das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst? Weist du was für einen Explosionsradius so eine Autobombe haben kann? Da geht jetzt sicher keiner freiwillig so nahe ran das er ein Nagelband drunterschieben kann. Das wär ja dämlich!

Nein um einen potentiellen Attentäter daran zu hindern eine Bombe hochzujagen, muss man das Fahrzeug zum Stehen bringen damit man es mit einer Drone oder ähnlichen Hilfsmitteln sondieren kann. Wenn das Auto nicht stehen bleibt muss man es mit aller Gewalt AUS SICHEREM ABSTAND stoppen.

mfG René


----------



## Stancer (23. Juli 2009)

Man muss sich nur mal in die Lage des Soldaten versetzen oder man stellt sich vor man ist ein Wachmann oder so etwa und es kommt einer und sagt "Es ist mit anschlägen zu rechnen"
Die Bevölkerung weiss wie sie sich an Checkpoints zu verhalten hat.

So nun steht man da am Checkpoint seine Schicht. Plötzlich nähert sich ein Fahrzeug mit hoher Geschwindigkeit. Man signalisiert "Anhalten" aber der Fahrer reagiert nicht und beschleunigt sogar noch. Man gibt einen Warnschuss ab.... spätestens jetzt sollte der Fahrer wissen, das er anzuhalten hat, doch er tut es nicht :

Nun hat man 1-2sek Zeit sich für eine der 3 Möglichkeiten zu entscheiden:

1. Man geht davon aus, das dies der Versuch eines Anschlags ist und schiesst auf den Fahrer

2. Man bringt sich selbst in Sicherheit, aber wenn der Fahrer sich am Checkpoint in die Luft sprengt sterben 4-5 Kameraden und evtl. noch Zivilisten

3. Man hofft, das der Fahrer einfach nur nen Krampf im Bein hat und unternimmt nichts. Es wird schon gut gehen....


Wer sich für die letzten beiden Möglichkeiten entscheidet, dem ist das Leben ziemlich scheiss egal.

Bei solchen Situationen hat man gar keine andere Möglichkeit als zu schiessen. Wie gesagt : Die Bevölkerung weiss ganz genau, das man an Checkpoints nicht stark beschleunigt oder sich mit hoher Geschwindigkeit nähern darf.

Die Taliban etc. wissen sowas natürlich auch und stecken dann unbewaffnete "Märtyrer" in Fahrzeuge und sagen ihnen, sie sollen auf den Checkpoint zurasen.

Desweiteren verbreitet Jon X weiter sein Unwissen, einfach köstlich. Jetzt ist er sogar schon Fachmann für Artilleriesysteme und weiss mehr über Strategie als ein Offizier, der sowas über Jahre an Taktik/Strategie-Schulen gelernt hat !


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juli 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Die Taliban etc. wissen sowas natürlich auch und stecken dann unbewaffnete "Märtyrer" in Fahrzeuge und sagen ihnen, sie sollen auf den Checkpoint zurasen.


die schweine machen noch viel schlimmere sachen

sie zwingen zivilisten mit autos schnell auf die Checkpoints zuzurasen (Familie als Geiseln halten und solche Späße als Druckmittel) und wenn diese dann erschossen werden nehmen die das auch noch als Propagande von wegen "Scheiß Besatzer erschiesen unsere braven lieben friedlichen Mitbürger"

Dieses Scheißpack òó


----------



## Stancer (23. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> die schweine machen noch viel schlimmere sachen
> 
> sie zwingen zivilisten mit autos schnell auf die Checkpoints zuzurasen (Familie als Geiseln halten und solche Späße als Druckmittel) und wenn diese dann erschossen werden nehmen die das auch noch als Propagande von wegen "Scheiß Besatzer erschiesen unsere braven lieben friedlichen Mitbürger"
> 
> Dieses Scheißpack òó



Genau das wollte ich damit eigentlich sagen.


----------



## Noxiel (23. Juli 2009)

Auch wenn jon_x(back again) zum himmelschreiende Argumente vorbringt möchte ich dennoch daran erinnern, dass persönliche Beleidigungen auch dann nichts zu suchen haben, wenn man sich vor Unglauben bloß an den Kopf fassen kann. Die bisherigen 25 Seiten wurden auf einem gute Niveau bestritten, man sollte es nicht durch solche Ausreißer nicht verwässern. 

Und was den Anschlag auf den Checkpoint anging, laut Süddeutsche Zeitung hat einer der Überlebenden im Kreise seiner Verwandten und Offiziellen klar den Taliban die Schuld gegeben, sprich das sie für das Verhalten des beschleunigten Wagens verantwortlich waren.


----------



## Stancer (23. Juli 2009)

Übrigens ist das letztes Jahr schonmal passiert : Da erschoss ein Feldjäger nachts an einer Straßensperre eine Frau und ihre 2 Kinder. Der Feldjäger saß in einem Dingo und die Kameraden waren abgesessen. Ein Fahrzeug näherte sich mit hoher Geschwindigkeit und es fielen schüsse (Warnschüsse der Kameraden). Der Feldjäger, der aus dem dingo heraus die Lafette bediente konnte diese Schüsse nicht zuordnen und zudem blickte er durch ein Nachtsichtgerät. Als er dann sah, das ein Kamerad zu Boden ging eröffnete er das Feuer auf das Fahrzeug. Der Kamerad am Boden war aber nur in Deckung gegangen.

15 Kugeln feuerte er in 1sek mit dem MG ab und tötete dabei die Frau und ihre 2 Kinder. Ging damals ziemlich durch die Presse.
Es wurde auch gegen den Soldaten ermittelt aber er wurde dann Anfang diesen Jahres freigesprochen, da er sich absolut Richtig verhalten hat. Er war für das Leben seiner Kameraden verantwortlich und die Situation vermittelte ihm den Eindruck, das sie angegriffen wurden.

Bei den Ermittlungen wurde auch sehr aufwendig eine Rekonstruktion der Situation an der Infanterieschule in Hammelburg durchgeführt, wo sich die Staatsanwältin dann davon überzeugte, das der Soldat gar nicht anders handeln konnte !


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juli 2009)

Solche Zwischenfälle sind natürlich tragisch aber wie du schon sagtest er hatte absolut Richtig gehandelt


----------



## Stancer (23. Juli 2009)

Ja, tragisch sind solche Unfällte natürlich trotzdem aber leider ist es nunmal so, das sich manche Unfälle trotz bestmöglicher Ausbildung und Ausrüstung nicht verhindern lassen.

Ich wollte den Unfall damit nicht herunterspielen, nur trifft den Soldaten keine Schuld.

Man muss sich ja nur mal selbst die Frage stellen ob man damit Leben kann, das mehrere Kameraden wegen einem das Leben verloren haben. Jeder der sagt er könnte sich das nie verzeihen (und 99% aller Soldaten würden dies sagen) würde nicht anders handeln. Man hat in solchen Situationen nur Sekunden um sich zu entscheiden und es geht dabei zuerst immer nur um eine Frage : "Was muss ich tun um mich und meine Kameraden zu schützen?"


----------



## sympathisant (23. Juli 2009)

was haltet ihr davon, dass die familie der getöteten jetzt entschädigt wird?


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juli 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> was haltet ihr davon, dass die familie der getöteten jetzt entschädigt wird?


Hmm Leben mit Geld zu bezahlen is so ne Sache ich bin mir nicht sicher auf der einen Seite find ichs doof das wir jetzt blechen müssen auf der anderen Seite mus die Familie ja überleben


----------



## Hubautz (23. Juli 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ja, tragisch sind solche Unfällte natürlich trotzdem aber leider ist es nunmal so, das sich manche Unfälle trotz bestmöglicher Ausbildung und Ausrüstung nicht verhindern lassen.



Das Problem ist aber nicht das Handeln eines Menschen in einer Situation zu beurteilen, das Problem ist es, zu hinterfragen wie er in diese Situation kommen konnte. 
Mit anderen Worten: Ist dieser Krieg sinnvoll? Und da gibt es mindestens so viele Argumente dafür, wie dagegen.


----------



## Kontinuum (23. Juli 2009)

Was brauch ich denn für vorraussetzungen um t5 zu kriegen?


----------



## Hubautz (23. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Hmm Leben mit Geld zu bezahlen is so ne Sache ich bin mir nicht sicher auf der einen Seite *find ichs doof das wir jetzt blechen müssen *auf der anderen Seite mus die Familie ja überleben


Für den Unfall im letzten Jahr wurden 20.000 Dollar Entschädigung gezahlt. Ich denke im Vergleich zu dem, was dieser Krieg den Steuerzahler täglich kostet ist diese Summe mehr als nur vernachlässigbar. Da sollte man schon ein ganz klein wenig die Relationen im Auge behalten.


----------



## Wizzle (23. Juli 2009)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Was brauch ich denn für vorraussetzungen um t5 zu kriegen?




Da muss man glaub ich schon ziemlich schlimm krank oder behindert sein.


----------



## Davatar (23. Juli 2009)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Was brauch ich denn für vorraussetzungen um t5 zu kriegen?


Du kannst entweder in diesem Thread nachlesen, was die Leute so für Erfahrungen gemacht haben oder alternativ das Forum hier durchsuchen. Da wird die Antwort bestimmt irgendwo stehn.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juli 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Für den Unfall im letzten Jahr wurden 20.000 Dollar Entschädigung gezahlt. Ich denke im Vergleich zu dem, was dieser Krieg den Steuerzahler täglich kostet ist diese Summe mehr als nur vernachlässigbar. Da sollte man schon ein ganz klein wenig die Relationen im Auge behalten.


Ok 20.000 das is vertretbar aber für ein menschenleben 20.000 das is schon makaber


----------



## Davatar (23. Juli 2009)

Du musst bedenken, dass 20000 € in Afghanistan/Irak oder wo auch immer das passiert ist wesentlich mehr wert sind als hier im Westen. Wenn Du fürs Brot nur nen Bruchteil bezahlst wie bei uns kannst Du dafür auch dementsprechend mehr Brote kaufen.


----------



## Stancer (23. Juli 2009)

Hab grad mal bisl nachgelesen von wegen die Einsätze bringen nichts :

1. In Afghanistan hat man eine Umfrage (Norden) gemacht ob sich die Sicherheit verbessert oder verschlechtert hat, seitdem ISAF da ist. 76% gaben an, das sich die Situation deutlich verbessert hätte, 23% fanden das es etwas sicherer ist und nur 0,6% fanden, das es unsicherer als vorher ist.
Ausserdem gaben fast alle an, das sich die Trinkwasserversorgung deutlich verbessert hat und die Straßen merklich ausgebessert wurden !
50% gaben aber auch an, das sie fürchten, das durch die ausländischen Truppen die islamischen Werte und Bräuche in Gefahr sind !


2. Dank der Mission Atalanta (Kriegsschiffe vor der somalischen Küste) konnte die Welthungerhilfsorganisation erstmals melden, das alle Lebensmitteltransporte sowie Hilfsgüter dieses Jahr ihren Bestimmungshafen erreicht haben. In den Jahren zuvor waren auch immer wieder Lebensmitteltransporter mit Hilfsgütern von Piraten gekapert !


Aber unsere Einsätze sind ja sooooo sinnlos.


----------



## shadow24 (23. Juli 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Hab grad mal bisl nachgelesen von wegen die Einsätze bringen nichts :
> 
> 1. In Afghanistan hat man eine Umfrage (Norden) gemacht ob sich die Sicherheit verbessert oder verschlechtert hat, seitdem ISAF da ist. 76% gaben an, das sich die Situation deutlich verbessert hätte, 23% fanden das es etwas sicherer ist und nur 0,6% fanden, das es unsicherer als vorher ist.
> Ausserdem gaben fast alle an, das sich die Trinkwasserversorgung deutlich verbessert hat und die Straßen merklich ausgebessert wurden !
> 50% gaben aber auch an, das sie fürchten, das durch die ausländischen Truppen die islamischen Werte und Bräuche in Gefahr sind !


interessant wäre die Umfrage ja mal in den von den Amerikanern bestzten Zone zu machen....die schneiden glaub ich nicht annähernd so gut ab...
am besten hat die Verbesserung der Infrastruktur und das Vertrauen in ausländischen Truppen glaub ich im niederländischen Sektor funktioniert...


----------



## sympathisant (23. Juli 2009)

wo hast du das gelesen?


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juli 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> interessant wäre die Umfrage ja mal in den von den Amerikanern bestzten Zone zu machen....die schneiden glaub ich nicht annähernd so gut ab...
> am besten hat die Verbesserung der Infrastruktur und das Vertrauen in ausländischen Truppen glaub ich im niederländischen Sektor funktioniert...


Mit Tulpen in der Hand und nem Joint im Mund ankommen da zauberst du jedem Afganen ein Lächeln ins Gesicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ok ich geh wieder meine Pillen schlucken XD


----------



## Stancer (23. Juli 2009)

Hier das zur Mission  Atalanta : http://www.bundeswehr.de/portal/a/bwde/kcx...E%2Fcontent.jsp

Mit der Umfragestudie hab ich nochmal nachgeschaut und der Bericht war leider etwas älter und war von 2007. Also gut 2 Jahre alt. Ist natürlich nicht mehr repräsentativ, aber und momentan spitzt sich die Sicherheitslage ja deutlich zu.

trotzdem denke ich findet die Bw noch sehr guten Rückhalt bei der Bevölkerung.


----------



## jon_x(back again) (23. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Solche Zwischenfälle sind natürlich tragisch aber wie du schon sagtest er hatte absolut Richtig gehandelt



ob das die verwanten und freunde der opfer auch so sehen wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Wizzle (23. Juli 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> ob das die verwanten und freunde der opfer auch so sehen wage ich zu bezweifeln.




Mag sein, aber wenn man sich nicht an die Regeln und Gebote der "Besatzer" hält, muss man mit den Konsequenzen leben. Da unten ist Krieg, das Leute sterben kommt vor, meinst du denn das die Soldaten Zivilisten und andere am Checkpoint auch Familie haben ??


----------



## Stancer (23. Juli 2009)

Ist doch auch ganz normal oder ? Wenn ein Autofahrer in der Nacht ein Kind überfährt, weil es plötzlich über die Straße gerannt ist und der Autofahrer keine Chance zum Ausweichen hatte wird sich die Mutter des Kindes auch nicht mit "Der Autofahrer konnte nichts machen" zufrieden geben. 

Blind vor Liebe/Hass nennt man sowas und vernebelt einem die objektive Sicht.

Wie gesagt, die Angehörigen können denken was sie wollen aber es wird nichts daran ändern, das jeder mit einer objektiven Meinung sagen wird, das der Soldat richtig gehandelt hat.
Und glaube mir Jon X : Die Bevölkerung weiss ganz genau, das man sowas nicht macht. Jeder weiss dort, das man nicht mit hoher Geschwindigkeit auf nen Militär-Checkpoint zufährt. Wer es dann trotzdem tut muss mit Konsequenzen rechnen. Ganz davon abgesehen haben die Soldaten auch Warnschüsse abgegeben und wer spätestens dann nicht anhält ist leider selber Schuld !


----------



## jon_x(back again) (23. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> die schweine machen noch viel schlimmere sachen
> 
> sie zwingen zivilisten mit autos schnell auf die Checkpoints zuzurasen (Familie als Geiseln halten und solche Späße als Druckmittel) und wenn diese dann erschossen werden nehmen die das auch noch als Propagande von wegen "Scheiß Besatzer erschiesen unsere braven lieben friedlichen Mitbürger"
> 
> Dieses Scheißpack òó



dieser aussage hast du auf der letzten seite zugestimmt, von selber schuld kann also keine rede sein.


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (23. Juli 2009)

Die Wehrpflicht hat einen Sinn!

Manche, die dazu gezwungen werden und sich dann wirklich für den Bund entscheiden, werden sich später vielleicht wirklich dazu entscheiden, bei der Bundeswehr eine Laufbahn einzuschlagen. Alle anderen müssen es nicht machen. Zudem ist es für manche bestimmt eine tolle Erfahrung, dort zu sein.
Ich selbst habe mich allerdings für den Zivildienst entschieden, nicht weil ich persönlich etwas gegen den Dienst an der Waffe habe. Nein, ich habe mich für diesen Dienst entschieden, weil es auch bestimmten sozialen Einrichtungen etwas bringt, wenn man sich dort meldet. Die Behindertenschule um die Ecke zum Beispiel ist unter anderem auf Zivildienstleistende angewiesen. Diese werden schließlich vom Staat bezahlt und sind zudem nicht allzu "teuer". 
Diese sind meist auch eine große Hilfe und entlasten Fachkräfte bei ihrer Arbeit. Ansonsten könnten sich diese Einrichtungen die zusätzlichen Helfer gar nicht leisten.
So gesehen, ist diese Pflicht gut, und zwar für alle Beteiligten. 

Jugendliche mit Abitur sehen darin zudem noch was anderes. Wenn man sich vor dem Zivildienst für einen Studienplatz bewirbt und diesen bekommt, sollte zb dieses Jahr der benötigte Durchschnitt für das Studium niedriger sein, hat man nächstes Jahr umso bessere Chancen, diesen Platz nochmal zu bekommen, auchwenn das Zeugnis den Anforderungen nicht gerecht wird. Für einige hat dies einen großen Vorteil, da sie dadurch aus mehr Fächern als normal wählen können.

Für alle anderen würde der Zivildienst vielleicht eine Alternative zur Berufswahl zeigen. Wer schon immer im sozialen Bereich arbeiten wollte (Krankenhaus, Kindergarten, Behindertenschulen), wird hier vielleicht auch einige Erfahrungen, die durchaus positiv sein können, machen.
Man sollte auch nicht vergessen, dass manche Arbeitgeber vielleicht auch auf solche Tätigkeiten achten, warum sollte es nicht auch ein Pluspunkt sein, wenn in der Bewerbung steht, dass man den Zivildienst in einer Behindertenschule verbracht und den Kinder geholfen hat. Mir persönlich wäre so etwas unter anderem auch wichtig.

PS: Beiträge davor habe ich mir nur wenige durchgelesen. Wollte meine Meinung, trotz Zeitmangel, trotzdem einbringen.

Gruß.


----------



## Stancer (23. Juli 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> dieser aussage hast du auf der letzten seite zugestimmt, von selber schuld kann also keine rede sein.



Hab ich irgendwas davon geschrieben, das der Fahrer, der erschossen wurde erpresst wurde ? Bisher hab ich davon noch nichts gehört. 

Auch wenn er erpresst wurde, war das ein Fehler und er hatte die freie Wahl. Er hätte sich auch an die ISAF-Truppen wenden können. Man hätte sicher versucht ihm zu helfen. Terroristen, die Leute zwingen auf Checkpoints zuzurasen lassen ihre Geiseln selten wieder frei, auch wenn der Erpresste gemacht hat was sie wollten !!!! Und gerade dann wusste er doch ganz genau was passiert, wenn er auf nen Checkpoint zurast. Also war es seine Schuld. Klar steckte er dann (sofern er erpresst wurde)in einer Aussichtslosen und Verzweifelten Lage aber daran sieht man auch die Notwendigkeit einer Schutztruppe für Afghanistan.

Nach deiner Logik sollte die Bundeswehr also ihre Soldaten abziehen, damit die Taliban keine Menschen mehr erpressen auf Checkpoints zuzurasen, die dann von den Soldaten erschossen werden. Glaubst du ernsthaft unter einer Talibanherrschaft würden weniger Menschen sterben ? Nicht mal ansatzweise !


----------



## Wizzle (23. Juli 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Hab ich irgendwas davon geschrieben, das der Fahrer, der erschossen wurde erpresst wurde ? Bisher hab ich davon noch nichts gehört.
> 
> Auch wenn er erpresst wurde, war das ein Fehler und er hatte die freie Wahl. Er hätte sich auch an die ISAF-Truppen wenden können. Man hätte sicher versucht ihm zu helfen. Terroristen, die Leute zwingen auf Checkpoints zuzurasen lassen ihre Geiseln selten wieder frei, auch wenn der Erpresste gemacht hat was sie wollten !!!! Und gerade dann wusste er doch ganz genau was passiert, wenn er auf nen Checkpoint zurast. Also war es seine Schuld. Klar steckte er dann (sofern er erpresst wurde)in einer Aussichtslosen und Verzweifelten Lage aber daran sieht man auch die Notwendigkeit einer Schutztruppe für Afghanistan.
> 
> Nach deiner Logik sollte die Bundeswehr also ihre Soldaten abziehen, damit die Taliban keine Menschen mehr erpressen auf Checkpoints zuzurasen, die dann von den Soldaten erschossen werden. Glaubst du ernsthaft unter einer Talibanherrschaft würden weniger Menschen sterben ? Nicht mal ansatzweise !




Lass ihn doch, er hat keinem was getan...

Mal ernsthaft, ich würde Jon x gerne folgende Frage stellen: wie würdest du in dieser Situation handeln ?? Du bist in einem Fremden Land du kennst und versehst die Leute kaum/bis gar nicht, jede Ecke,Graben etc könnte deinen Tod bedeuten, du wirst davor gewarnt das die Terroristen Zivilfahrzeuge für ihre Attacken benutzen, du stehst so in der Gegend rum und plötzlich rast ein Auto auf dich zu, eventuell sind noch andere Soldaten und Zivilisten da und ahnen, genau wie du, nichts böses und deine Aufgabe ist es sie zu schützen, du gibst den vorgeschrieben Wahrnschuss ab und nichts passiert beim Fahrer. Du wirst wohl kaum Krähnfüsse oder ähnliches ausfahren/legen sondern, um alle schützen, schießen oder ??

Ich würde mal sagen das keine effektive Methode gibt die ein Auto zum stehen bringt und dabei jeder unverletzt bleibt.


----------



## jon_x(back again) (23. Juli 2009)

wie ich handeln würde keine ahnung, darum will ich ja auch nicht meinen Dienst an der Waffe leisten, mein Antrag auf Kriegsdienstverweigerung habe ich Dinstag abgeschickt.

eins weiß ich aber ganz sicher wenn jemand dir ein Foto schickt mit deine Familie als Geisel, dann denkst du nicht mehr klar und auf die Idee sich an die Bundeswehr zu wenden kommt man auch nicht, erst recht nicht wenn man vorher von Propaganda beeinflusst wurde.
Wenn die Familie in gefahr ist handelt man nicht mehr rational.
und dann zu schreiben das es seine schuld ist das er stirbt weil er alles versucht um seine familie zu retten find ich ne frechheit und menschenverachten.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juli 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> und dann zu schreiben das es seine schuld ist das er stirbt weil er alles versucht um seine familie zu retten find ich ne frechheit und menschenverachten.


Wooot wer hat das wo geschrieben?


----------



## Wizzle (23. Juli 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> wie ich handeln würde keine ahnung, darum will ich ja auch nicht meinen Dienst an der Waffe leisten, mein Antrag auf Kriegsdienstverweigerung habe ich Dinstag abgeschickt.
> 
> eins weiß ich aber ganz sicher wenn jemand dir ein Foto schickt mit deine Familie als Geisel, dann denkst du nicht mehr klar und auf die Idee sich an die Bundeswehr zu wenden kommt man auch nicht, erst recht nicht wenn man vorher von Propaganda beeinflusst wurde.
> Wenn die Familie in gefahr ist handelt man nicht mehr rational.
> und dann zu schreiben das es seine schuld ist das er stirbt weil er alles versucht um seine familie zu retten find ich ne frechheit und menschenverachten.





Du weißt schon, das Wehrdienstler nicht ins Ausland müssen ??

Die Taliban werden die Famile wohl kaum verschoen, auch wenn du tust was die wollen.


----------



## jon_x(back again) (23. Juli 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Auch wenn er erpresst wurde, war das ein Fehler und er hatte die freie Wahl. Er hätte sich auch an die ISAF-Truppen wenden können. Man hätte sicher versucht ihm zu helfen. Terroristen, die Leute zwingen auf Checkpoints zuzurasen lassen ihre Geiseln selten wieder frei, auch wenn der Erpresste gemacht hat was sie wollten !!!! Und gerade dann wusste er doch ganz genau was passiert, wenn er auf nen Checkpoint zurast. Also war es seine Schuld. Klar steckte er dann (sofern er erpresst wurde)in einer Aussichtslosen und Verzweifelten Lage aber daran sieht man auch die Notwendigkeit einer Schutztruppe für Afghanistan.



Post Nr. 548


----------



## Wizzle (23. Juli 2009)

Der hat dir direkt die Antwort gegeben.lesen bildet.


Jetzt mal ernshaft, soll die BW den Einsatz in Afganistan abrechen und die Soldaten sich von Amokfahren totfahren lassen weil eventuell jemand erpresst wird ?? Wenn die Isaf weg ist, übernehemen die Taliban wieder die Macht und das ist viel schlimmer.


----------



## jon_x(back again) (23. Juli 2009)

Wizzle schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, das Wehrdienstler nicht ins Ausland müssen ??
> 
> Die Taliban werden die Famile wohl kaum verschoen, auch wenn du tust was die wollen.



Ja das weiß ich, mit meiner Kriegsdienstverweigerung  zeige ich meine abneigung gegenüber den Einsätzen der Bundeswehr, das steht so auch in meinem Schreiben.

zum 2. wie ich schon schrieb wenn die Familie als Geisel gehalten wird denkt man nicht mehr klar, wenn es da nur den hauch einer chance gibt das die Familie freikommt wenn man folge leistet macht man das, vorallem wenn man monate voll Krieg, Armut und leid erlebt hat und die Familie alles ist was man noch hat.


meinste mit dem "lesen bildet" mich ?


----------



## Stancer (23. Juli 2009)

Ist halt ne schwierige Situation. Der Fahrer hätte sich aber entscheiden können, ist nunmal so. Die Erpresser tragen natürlich eine mindestens genau so hohe Schuld.
Fakt ist, das der Soldat richtig gehandelt hat und wenn du dich etwas besser auskennen würdest, wüsstest du das.

Aber ich verstehe nicht was das mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun hat, wenn ich darüber nachdenke.

Der Unfall sagt mir nur eins : Die Bundeswehr wird dort gebraucht, denn ohne die Schutztruppe, würden die Taliban die Menschen sofort unterwerfen und ihren Gottesstaat errichten. Das erste was sie dann tun würden, wären Massenexekutionen aller durchführen, die mit der Schutztruppe kooperiert haben und das Land fällt zurück ins tiefste Mittelalter, wo Frauen schon gesteinigt werden, wenn sie einen anderen Mann auch nur anschauen !

Deine in der Verweigerung angegebene Abneigung ist aber übrigens nicht plausibel, da du über viel zu wenig Hintergrundwissen verfügst. Das meiste von deinem Wissen ist Halbwissen oder basiert auf falsch interpretierten Situationen. Als Schlagworte sage ich mal "Einmarschiert" und "Besatzer"


----------



## jon_x(back again) (23. Juli 2009)

auslöser für die ausschweifungen hier war doch die aussage das jemand der sich in gefahr begibt darin umkommt und selber schuld hat.
Das war auf den Soldat bezogen.
Jeder Zeit oder Berufssoldat hat seine "berufswahl" aus freien stücken getroffen im vollen bewusstsein das er hätte im Kriesengebiet eingesetzt werden können.

Du schreibst das jemand dessen Familie als Geisel genommen wurde und gezwungen wurde auf checkpoints zuzufahren selber schuld hat.
Du versuchst mit Logik zu argumentieren die in einer solchen ausnahmesituation einfach nicht greift.
jemand dessen Familie als Geisel genommen wurde hat ganz sicher nicht schuld wenn er in beschriebenner situation umkommt, das zu behaupten ist einfach nur menschenverachtend.


----------



## Stancer (23. Juli 2009)

Ja der Soldat trägt aber auch keine Schuld.

Mit der Schuld ging ich wie oben geschrieben davon aus, das der Fahrer NICHT erpresst wird. Wenn Erpresser dazu kommen vermindert sich seine Schuld aber erlischt trotzdem nicht vollständig.

Vergleiche z.b. : Ein Vater tötet in seiner blinden Wut den Mörder seines Kindes oder seiner Frau. Das Gericht wird ihn trotzdem anklagen und verurteilen und nicht sagen "Ja, du konntest nicht mehr rational denken, deswegen lassen wir dich frei". Er kriegt mildernde Umstände aber verantworten muss er sich für sein Handeln trotzdem.

Oder glaubst du das Gericht spricht dich Frei, wenn du eine Bank überfallen hast, weil dir jemand gedroht hat deine Familie zu ermorden ?

Und ja natürlich haben Soldaten freie Berufswahl aber glaubst du es steht irgendwo in der Verpflichtungserklärung, das sie unschuldige Zivilisten erschiessen sollen ? Das man in Krisengebieten eingesetzt werden kann gehört nunmal zum Berufsbild aber hast du mal daran geacht, das einem Soldaten der Einsatz das Gefühl gibt in der (schlechten) Welt etwas verändern zu können ?

Es gibt viele Berufe, die als "sehr gefährlich" eingestuft sind und es braucht immer Leute, die sie ausüben müssen. Seien es Gerüstbauer von Hochhäusern, Biologen, die gefährliche Krankheiten erforschen, Sprengmeister oder einfach Entwicklungshelfer oder Arbeiter auf einer Bohrinsel.
Alles sehr gefährliche Berufe. Einziger unterschied ist, das Soldaten eine Waffe mitführen um sich zu verteidigen.

Zu 99%, wenn deutsche Soldaten in Afghanistan die Waffe benutzen handelt es sich dabei um reaktive Handlungen. D.h. ein Angriff steht entweder unmittelbar und klar erkennbar bevor oder ist bereits erfolgt !



ES GIBT SITUATIONEN DA KANN MAN NUR ALS VERLIERER HERAUS GEHEN. DIE FRAGE IST NUR WIE VIEL MAN VERLIERT !!!


----------



## jon_x(back again) (23. Juli 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Vergleiche z.b. : Ein Vater tötet in seiner blinden Wut den Mörder seines Kindes oder seiner Frau. Das Gericht wird ihn trotzdem anklagen und verurteilen und nicht sagen "Ja, du konntest nicht mehr rational denken, deswegen lassen wir dich frei". Er kriegt mildernde Umstände aber verantworten muss er sich für sein Handeln trotzdem.


das ist so nicht ganz richtig, wenn der vater in Notwehr handelt bekommt er keine strafe.
ob er in dem augenblick zurechnungsfähig war entscheidet der richter anhand eines psychologischen gutachtens.
ergibt dieses gutachten das der Vater aufgrund des hohen psychischen stresses nicht zurechnungsfähig war wird er freigesprochen oder in eine entsprechnde Klinik überstellt aber sicher nicht ins gefängniss gesteckt.



Stancer schrieb:


> Und ja natürlich haben Soldaten freie Berufswahl aber glaubst du es steht irgendwo in der Verpflichtungserklärung, das sie unschuldige Zivilisten erschiessen sollen ? Das man in Krisengebieten eingesetzt werden kann gehört nunmal zum Berufsbild aber hast du mal daran geacht, das einem Soldaten der Einsatz das Gefühl gibt in der (schlechten) Welt etwas verändern zu können ?


Es ging nicht darum das der soldat auf zivilisten schießen soll (soll er nämlich nicht) sondern darum das der soldat umkommen kann, das er aber von dem risiko wusste und sich dessen voll bewusst war.



Stancer schrieb:


> Es gibt viele Berufe, die als "sehr gefährlich" eingestuft sind und es braucht immer Leute, die sie ausüben müssen. Seien es Gerüstbauer von Hochhäusern, Biologen, die gefährliche Krankheiten erforschen, Sprengmeister oder einfach Entwicklungshelfer oder Arbeiter auf einer Bohrinsel.
> Alles sehr gefährliche Berufe. Einziger unterschied ist, das Soldaten eine Waffe mitführen um sich zu verteidigen.


und jedes diese induviduen hat sich diesen beruf aus freien stücken ausgesucht (zumindest wenn er in deutschland lebt).
jeder hatte andere gründe dafür zB geld, ruhm oder das bedürfniss zu helfen.
trozdem weiß jeder von der erhöhten gefahr und begibt sich bewusst in selbige.
jemand der ein friedliches leben führt mit einer sicheren arbeit zB als Bürokaufmann oder Bäcker kann aber nichts dafür wenn er aufgrund politischer umstände am nächsten morgen in einem Kriesengebiet aufwacht.


----------



## nuriina (23. Juli 2009)

Wir sind im Krieg, auch wenn Jung das noch so abstreiten* will. Wer glaubt denn das in Afghanistan irgendwas zu gewinnen ist? Die Truppen dort werden von Bauern an der Nase herrumgeführt und eines Tages wie die Russen erfolglos abziehen.

* http://www.netzeitung.de/politik/deutschland/1393659.html


----------



## Tikume (23. Juli 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> ob das die verwanten und freunde der opfer auch so sehen wage ich zu bezweifeln.



Im Nachhinein als Aussenstehender weiss man meistens alles besser.
Hier gab es letztendlich nur Verlierer, der Soldat wird sicherlich auch sein Leben lang daran tragen.
Es dürfte müßig sein aufzuwiegen wer jetzt schlimmer gestraft wurde.


----------



## Independent (23. Juli 2009)

Geil Wa? 

Das die Kinder nicht einfach ihre Waffen niederlegen können...liegt wohl am niedrigen IQ! Ich werde niemals eine Waffe in die Hand nehmen.-Das nennt man zivilisiert und klug

Aufbauarmee am Arsch die Räuber!

Wobei der Bund immer ne gute Anlaufstelle für arbeitslose Ossis is
(bin selber einer, darf das sagen)


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Juli 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Geil Wa?
> 
> Das die Kinder nicht einfach ihre Waffen niederlegen können...liegt wohl am niedrigen IQ! Ich werde niemals eine Waffe in die Hand nehmen.-Das nennt man zivilisiert und klug
> 
> ...



Sag mir doch das du sturzbetrunken bist, ja?


----------



## Independent (23. Juli 2009)

Nein, leider nicht

Simpler Satz, tiefsinnig...mehr nicht.

Genauso wie:

Stellt euch vor es ist Krieg und niemand geht hin...


----------



## Pymonte (23. Juli 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Nein, leider nicht
> 
> Simpler Satz, tiefsinnig...mehr nicht.
> 
> ...



sry, Tiefsinnigkeit sieht anders aus. Zivilisert und klug? nein, denn wenn du so viel besser wärst, würdest du dich auch nicht mit primitivem Sex aufhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vollmi (24. Juli 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Nein, leider nicht
> 
> Simpler Satz, tiefsinnig...mehr nicht.
> 
> ...



... Dann kommt der Krieg zu dir.

So geht das Zitat sinnvollerweise weiter.

Und dann gibts da noch einen ziemlich guten Zusatz:
Wer zu Hause bleibt, wenn der Kampf beginnt, und läßt andere kämpfen für seine Sache, der muß sich vorsehen:
Denn wer den Kampf nicht geteilt hat, der wird teilen die Niederlage. Nicht einmal Kampf vermeidet wer den Kampf vermeiden will:
Denn es wird kämpfen für die Sache des Feindes, wer für seine eigene Sache nicht gekämpft hat".

Und der eigene Kampf sollte sein das die Menschenrechte überall geachtet werden. Auch von den Taliban.

mfG René


----------



## Independent (24. Juli 2009)

Menschenrechte achten im Kampf?! Klar...Gehts Noch?

"Der Kampf kommt zu dir..."

So ein Quatsch, denn ist nunmal nicht so, dass man überall Angst haben muss und deshalb die Meinung der Regierung vertreten sollte. Fremde Interessen gehen mich nichts an und wenn die hiesigen Politiker (oder Allianzmächte) meinen, sie müssen so auf die Kacke hauen, dann halte ich mich da schön raus. Ich ziehe weg und gut is.

Sobald vor mir ein Bundi einem Tali gegenübersteht und ich auch ne Knarre hab, lass ich die fallen und hau ab.


Kein Fußbreit fremder Interessen!


----------



## vollmi (24. Juli 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Menschenrechte achten im Kampf?! Klar...Gehts Noch?
> 
> "Der Kampf kommt zu dir..."
> 
> ...



Gut und bis wann flüchtest du? Bis die $Taliban überall sind? Passt du dich dann ihnen an wenn sie dich dann zwingen Gottesfürchtig zu leben?
Bzw. liegt es nicht auch in deinem interesse das alle Menschen gleich behandelt werden und glauben dürfen was sie wollen?

Das ziel der einten Menschen ist nunmal ihren Glauben auf dem Erdball zu verbreiten, koste es was es wolle. Denkst du etwa die machen in ihrem jetztigen Verbreitungsgebiet halt? Und wenn ja wieso denkst du haben es die Menschen in diesem Land verdient unterdrückt zu werden?

mfG René


----------



## Dratanel (24. Juli 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Menschenrechte achten im Kampf?! Klar...Gehts Noch?
> 
> "Der Kampf kommt zu dir..."
> 
> ...




Also sind dir, mit anderen Worten, alle Menschen ausser dir scheiß egal. Lasst die Menschen doch unwürdig Leben. Gut, jeder hat seine eigene Meinung, aber von Mitgefühl und Hilfsbereitschaft hasst du wohl noch nie gehört. Hauptsache dir geht es gut und wenn es schwierig wird, dann bist du halt weg.

Zum Glück gibt es Soldaten, die das anders sehen und auf ihre Einstellung stolz sein können. 

Fremde Interessen, wie du so schön sagst, werden dich irgendwann was angehen, spätestens wie mein vorposter schon sagte, wenn sie bei dir sind und du nicht mehr abhauen kannst.


----------



## shadow24 (24. Juli 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> wo hast du das gelesen?


das stand vor ca.2 Monaten in einem Spiegelbericht...klar ich weiss das der Spiegel nicht gerade eine der objektivsten Zeitschriften ist,aber so wie sie das dort beschrieben haben waren die Niederländer am beliebtesten bei den Afghanen(böse Zungen behaupten natürlich weil sie die besten Drogenabnehmer waren),da sie schnell,unkompliziert und mit viel Engagement die Infrastruktur mitgeholfen haben in der Region aufzubauen,einschliesslich einer neuen Schule....dort soll die Gefahr eines Anschlags gen Null tendiert haben...
und lt.Bericht stehen auf der anderen Seite der Beliebtheitsskala die Amis,die gerne mal eine falsche Tür eintreten und die vorgefundenen Hausbewohner auch gerne mal etwas grober anfassen bevor sich der Irrtum herausstellt....ich weiss auch das die Amis von Informationen der Afghanen abhängig sind und bestimmt öfter mal in die Irre geleitet werden,aber jeder von uns kennt auch den negativen Charakter der Amis,die gerne mal etwas überheblich und nicht gerade sensibel vorgehen...


----------



## Stancer (24. Juli 2009)

@Jon X : Wieder verteilst du dein Halbwissen. Es ist richtig, das wenn jemand einen anderen Menschen im Rahmen der Nothilfe/Notwehr verletzt oder tötet, dieser dafür nicht belangt werden kann.

Allerdings sollte man dann auch wissen, wie genau Notwehr/Nothilfe definiert ist. Es ist nämlich nur ein ganz kleiner Handlungsspielraum. Notwehr liegt nur vor, wenn der Angriff unmittelbar und klar erkennbar bevorsteht oder bereits ausgeführt wird. Das heisst, sobald der Angriff vorbei ist, darf man nicht mehr nach dem Prinzip der Notwehr handeln.

Wenn der Vater also den Mörder seines Kindes umbringt, macht er sich damit selbst zum Mörder, da der Mörder das Kind ja bereits getötet hat ! Ausserdem sagte ich bereits, das er vermutlich wegen einer Kurzschlussreaktion mildernde Umstände kriegen würde. Aber "Rache" wird von Gerichten nicht toleriert und auch bestraft.


----------



## Independent (24. Juli 2009)

> Gut und bis wann flüchtest du? Bis die $Taliban überall sind?



Und das rechtfertigt eine Armee? Genau das würde nicht passieren. Es sei denn, man mischt sich in deren Angelegenheiten ein.

Uns wird den ganzen Tag irgendwelcher schauriger Mist erzählt. Wir leben in Angst. In Wirklichkeit kannst du in Afghanistan und im Irak "rappend" und mit Amiflagge aufm T-Shirt die Straßen auf und ab laufen...


----------



## tear_jerker (24. Juli 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Und das rechtfertigt eine Armee? Genau das würde nicht passieren. Es sei denn, man mischt sich in deren Angelegenheiten ein.
> 
> Uns wird den ganzen Tag irgendwelcher schauriger Mist erzählt. Wir leben in Angst. In Wirklichkeit kannst du in Afghanistan und im Irak "rappend" und mit Amiflagge aufm T-Shirt die Straßen auf und ab laufen...


würde alle so wie du die waffen wegwerfen, würde irgendwann eienr mit nem simplen holzknüppel kommen und alle unterjochen. ich versteh nicht wie man die menschliche natur nur so fehleinschätzen kann. deine handlungsweise die du für logisch hälst steht im totalen widerspruch zu allem was die menschheit bis jetzt gezigt hat. selbst die neutralität von manchen staaten ist im kriegsfall vielen egal.

edit: btw, du denkst also du rennst schneller als der talibahn abdrückt? nett sie kennen zu lernen Flash


----------



## vollmi (24. Juli 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Und das rechtfertigt eine Armee? Genau das würde nicht passieren. Es sei denn, man mischt sich in deren Angelegenheiten ein.
> 
> Uns wird den ganzen Tag irgendwelcher schauriger Mist erzählt. Wir leben in Angst. In Wirklichkeit kannst du in Afghanistan und im Irak "rappend" und mit Amiflagge aufm T-Shirt die Straßen auf und ab laufen...



Das solltest du dich mal trauen wenn kein westliches Militär mehr da ist. Und lass dann auch mal eine Frau ohne Kopftuch durch die Strassen laufen und einen Job suchen.

mfG René


----------



## jon_x(back again) (24. Juli 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Wenn der Vater also den Mörder seines Kindes umbringt, macht er sich damit selbst zum Mörder, da der Mörder das Kind ja bereits getötet hat ! Ausserdem sagte ich bereits, das er vermutlich wegen einer Kurzschlussreaktion mildernde Umstände kriegen würde. Aber "Rache" wird von Gerichten nicht toleriert und auch bestraft.



du nennst es rache ich nenn es vergeltung.
Länder führen übrigens auch vergeltungsschläge durch.


----------



## vollmi (24. Juli 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> du nennst es rache ich nenn es vergeltung.
> Länder führen übrigens auch vergeltungsschläge durch.



Und wenn andere von der Klippe springen springst du hinterher?

Rache ist gleichbedeutend mit Vergeltung. Oder worin siehst du den Unterschied. Rache ist eine Teilmenge von Vergeltung. Sobald mal Unrecht mit Unrecht Vergilt ist es Rache.

Und Rache hat in einem Rechtsstaat nix zu suchen. Und kein Rechtstaat der was auf sich hält vergilt Unrecht oder führt sogenannte Vergeltungsschläge durch.

mfG René


----------



## Stancer (24. Juli 2009)

Soso und welche Länder sind das ? Ich kenn kein Nato/UN Mitgliedsland, welches in letzter Zeit Vergeltungsschläge durchgeführt hat.

Klar gibt es Länder die sowas machen aber wenn die UN feststellt, das es sich um keinen Angriff auf das Land handelte ist ein Vergeltungsschlag illegal und wird auch von der UN dann verurteilt !

Im Falle des 11. Septembers 2001 hat die UN festgestellt, das es sich um einen Angriff gegen die USA handelte womit die Invasion in Afghanistan regulär war. Es war also in dem Fall z.b. keine Vergeltung, sondern Selbstverteidigung, da der Erstschlag bereits von der anderen Partei ausgeführt wurde.

Du verwechselst aber mal wieder ein paar Dinge. Wir reden hier von Rache/Vergeltung auf der Gesetzesebene eines Landes und du kommst mit Vergeltung im Rahmen politischer Konflikte zwischen 2 Ländern.

Für Vergeltungen im rahmen militärischer Konflikte ist das Kriegsvölkerrecht zuständig und nach diesem Recht klar verboten. Dort steht z.b. explizit drin, das man Kriegsgefangene nicht töten oder foltern darf auch wenn diese noch kurz vorher an Kampfhandlungen gegen einen selbst teilgenommen haben. Das sowas trotzdem passiert streite ich nicht ab, aber der Mensch versagt dort und nicht das Militär !

Vergeltung oder Blutrache ist aber genau so strafbar und geht vor keinem Gericht als Entschuldigung durch.
Aber ich sage mal : Wenn du den Mörder deines Sohnes tötest bist du keinen Deut besser als der Mörder selbst. So ist das in einem Rechtsstaat und wenn du den Mörder trotzdem tötest, wirst du auch entsprechend dafür bestraft.
Ob der Mörder den Tod verdient hat ist dabei nicht von Bedeutung !


----------



## jon_x(back again) (24. Juli 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Vergeltung oder Blutrache ist aber genau so strafbar und geht vor keinem Gericht als Entschuldigung durch.
> Aber ich sage mal : Wenn du den Mörder deines Sohnes tötest bist du keinen Deut besser als der Mörder selbst. So ist das in einem Rechtsstaat und wenn du den Mörder trotzdem tötest, wirst du auch entsprechend dafür bestraft.
> Ob der Mörder den Tod verdient hat ist dabei nicht von Bedeutung !



naja das ist ja wohl auch ansichtssache.
schon in der bibel steht auge um auge zahn um zahn, oder vertseh ich da was falsch ?


----------



## tear_jerker (24. Juli 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> naja das ist ja wohl auch ansichtssache.
> schon in der bibel steht auge um auge zahn um zahn, oder vertseh ich da was falsch ?


Auge um Auge lässt die ganze Welt erblinden .(Ich liebe diesen Film)


----------



## jon_x(back again) (24. Juli 2009)

kenn ich leider nicht.


----------



## Stancer (24. Juli 2009)

Und wie du da was falsch verstanden hast . Im neuen Testament steht nämlich, das Jesus sagte :

Wenn dich jemand auf die Wange schlägt, übe keine Vergeltung, sondern halte ihm auch noch die andere hin.

Die Sprichwort "auge um auge" kommt aus dem hebräischen. Allerdings hatte dieses "Gesetz" damals eine andere Auslegung. Damals bedeutete es nicht, eine Tat in gleichem Maße zurückzuzahlen, sondern verursachte Schäden aufzuwiegen und diese dann durch entsprechende Geschenke oder Zahlungen wieder gut zu machen !

Aber was kommst du nun mit Religion ? Übrigens bin ich nicht Mitglied einer Glaubensgemeinschaft und von daher ist das von dir genannte Sprichwort sowieso hinfällig. Aber wäre vor Gericht sicher auch ne amüsante Verteidigung, dir natürlich niemals durchgehen würde !


----------



## nuriina (24. Juli 2009)

Schon irgendwie erschreckend zu sehen wie einfach es war ein Feindbild aufzubauen. Hilfe.. die Taliban wollen die Weltherrschaft!  Der Westen bringt den Frieden... Da kann man echt nur noch kotzen. 

Und an denjenigen der meint es gäbe Krieg in dem Menschenrechte geachtet werden dem Rate ich nicht so viele Hollywoodfilme zu schauen. Im Krieg geht es darum den Gegner zu vernichten - auch mental. Im Krieg werden Frauen und Kinder versklavt, vergewaltigt und zum Spass gequält. 



> "Die Frauen werden in Camps verschleppt und mit Stricken an Bäume gefesselt. Die Männer tauchen ihre Gewehrläufe in Petroleum und stoßen sie den Frauen in die Genitalien, um sie zu 'reinigen', wie sie es nennen. Dann werden die Frauen stundenlang vergewaltigt, manchmal von 20 Männern hintereinander." Anschließend würden die Geschlechtsteile und inneren Organe der Frauen verstümmelt, mit Stöcken, Bajonetten und Gewehrläufen &#8211; manchmal ziehen die Männer den Abzug durch.



http://www.welt.de/politik/article1292239/..._in_Afrika.html


Seid froh das ihr nicht wisst was Krieg ist.


----------



## tear_jerker (24. Juli 2009)

nuriina schrieb:


> Schon irgendwie erschreckend zu sehen wie einfach es war ein Feindbild aufzubauen. Hilfe.. die Taliban wollen die Weltherrschaft!  Der Westen bringt den Frieden... Da kann man echt nur noch kotzen.
> 
> Und an denjenigen der meint es gäbe Krieg in dem Menschenrechte geachtet werden dem Rate ich nicht so viele Hollywoodfilme zu schauen. Im Krieg geht es darum den Gegner zu vernichten - auch mental. Im Krieg werden Frauen und Kinder versklavt, vergewaltigt und zum Spass gequält.
> 
> ...


richtig super um zur unetrmauerung eine quelle des springerverlags zu posten. lies dir lieber mal den letzten artikel über die organisation des roten kreuzes im focus durch und ihre rolle am ghazastreifen. dann weißt du was mti achtung der menschenrechte in kriegszeiten der fall ist.
im krieg geht es auch keinesfalls darum den gegner zu vernichten, sondern seine interesse durchzusetzen, unabhängig davon was das nun für welche sind.


----------



## jon_x(back again) (24. Juli 2009)

das was du postest passt garnicht zusammen nuriina.


----------



## Stancer (24. Juli 2009)

Eben, in einem Krieg geht es nicht darum den Gegner restlos zu vernichten. Früher mag dies vielleicht so gewesen sein aber in der mordernen Kriegsführung wird versucht seine politischen Interessen mit den geringsten Mitteln und mit so wenigen Kollateralschäden wie möglich durchzusetzen.

Wenn man eine invasion in einem Land startet und dann alles dort dem Erdboden gleich macht, muss man als Siegernation das Land auch wieder aufbauen, sofern man einen Nutzen aus diesem Krieg ziehen will. Ausserdem braucht es die Unterstützung der Bevölkerung und indem man Flächendeckend Städte bombardiert erreicht man eher das Gegenteil.

Schaut euch mal den Verlauf des letzten Golfkrieges an, was haben die USA am ersten Tag des Angriffes gemacht ? Haben sie erstmal überall Atomraketen hingeschickt und alle Dörfer dem Erdboden gleichgemacht ? Nein sie haben versucht den Krieg gleich am ersten Tag zu gewinnen, indem sie versucht haben mit einer Präzisionsbombe Saddam Hussein auszuschalten. Leider verließ er Minuten vorher den Ort und entkam somit nur knapp. Erst danach starteten die USA eine breite Offensive von Süden her aber auch da zeigte sich die moderne Kriegsführung. Befestigte Städte und Stellungen wurden einfach links liegen gelassen und man fuhr auf direktem Wege nach Bagdad, weil dort die Regierung saß. Als Bagdad dann erobert war brach das irakische Militär sofort zusammen und der Krieg war zumindest auf politischer Ebene beendet.

Krieg ist und war aber schon immer das letzte Mittel um seine politischen Interessen durchzusetzen !


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (24. Juli 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Befestigte Städte und Stellungen wurden einfach links liegen gelassen und man fuhr auf direktem Wege nach Bagdad, weil dort die Regierung saß. Als Bagdad dann erobert war brach das irakische Militär sofort zusammen und der Krieg war zumindest auf politischer Ebene beendet.



Ja nun Probier das mal in deinem Modern land und nicht so veralteten wie Irak O.o wo sie noch mit rostigen AK's rumballern.


----------



## Stancer (24. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> Ja nun Probier das mal in deinem Modern land und nicht so veralteten wie Irak O.o wo sie noch mit rostigen AK's rumballern.



Tja, solche Kriege wird es aber nicht mehr geben. Zumindest nicht in nächster Zeit. 2. Weltkrieg hin oder her aber die Menschen haben sehr viel aus diesem Krieg gelernt.
Die Zeiten, das sich Divisionen und Armeen an der Grenze gegenüber stehen sind vorbei, auch wegen der immer moderner werdenden Waffen, die aus weiter Entfernung abgefeuert Zielgenau ihre Ziele treffen.

Moderne Kriegsführung beinhaltet vor allem eine sehr bewegliche Armee und ist auf asymmetrische Kriegsführung ausgelegt.

Ausserdem ist die Welt durch Luftfahrt , Welthandel und Internet sehr viel näher zusammen gerückt. Auch dies sind Faktoren, die einen großen Krieg in form des 2. Weltkriegs unwahrscheinlich werden lassen.

Starke Bündnisse wie z.b. die NATO oder WEU sorgen ebenso dafür, das es eher unwahrscheinlich ist, das es nochmal zu einem großen Krieg kommt.


----------



## tear_jerker (24. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> Ja nun Probier das mal in deinem Modern land und nicht so veralteten wie Irak O.o wo sie noch mit rostigen AK's rumballern.


was soll da anders sein? ist wird zwar schwieriger sein sein ins politische zentrum vorzudringen, aber der effekt ist der selbe.
außerdem sind AKs die zuverlässigsten waffen der welt. die schießt rostig immernoch solider als so manche ammi-waffe.


----------



## Independent (24. Juli 2009)

*Wow...hier werden einfach so Posts gelöscht....*

An meinem gelöschten Post war rein gar nichts anrüchig oder beleidigend.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (24. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> was soll da anders sein? ist wird zwar *schwieriger sein sein ins politische zentrum vorzudringen*, aber der effekt ist der selbe.
> außerdem sind AKs die zuverlässigsten waffen der welt. die schießt rostig immernoch solider als so manche ammi-waffe.


wow super das nütz mir aber viel das die ak-47 die in arme lander benutz wirt zuverlässig ist, wenn ich einen abknalle will möchte ich aber auch eine waffe haben die extrem Präzise ist
und nicht eine die 10 mm da neben schisst.


----------



## Piposus (25. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> fuck die wehrpflicht!
> berufsarmee hat was. da können sich die ganzen deppen, die unbedingt leute umbringen wollen dann zusammenrotten.



Asoziale wie Du kacken mich einfach so dermassen an. Es geht zumindest in der Schweiz in der Armee um den Schutz der Bevölkerung, der Frauen und Kinder. Hier will kein Soldat Menschen umbringen, wenn die andere Lösungen zuliessen.


----------



## nuriina (25. Juli 2009)

Piposus schrieb:


> Asoziale wie Du kacken mich einfach so dermassen an. Es geht zumindest in der Schweiz in der Armee um den Schutz der Bevölkerung, der Frauen und Kinder. Hier will kein Soldat Menschen umbringen, wenn die andere Lösungen zuliessen.




Ist ja schön das du für alle Soldaten in der Schweiz sprechen kannst. Lol.




jon_x(back schrieb:


> das was du postest passt garnicht zusammen nuriina.




Wieso soll das nicht zusammenpassen? Hier wird behauptet es ist richtig ist, dass die Bundeswehr die Taliban in Afghanistan vernichtet, weil diese ja sonst irgendwann Deutschland bedrohen würden. (Stell dir vor es ist Krieg und keiner geht hin. Dann kommt er zu dir....)  oder weil es richtig ist dort die Menschen von der Unterdrückung der Taliban zu befreien.

Erstes ist ein von der Politik geschaffenes Feindbild. (Wieviele Angriffe der Taliban gab es denn schon auf Deutschland?) Zweitens gibts es noch diverse andere Orte auf der Welt wo Menschen in unzumutbaren politischen Verhältnissen leben.

Und zum Thema "vernichten": Hängt euch nicht so an einem Wort auf und stellt es in einem anderem Zusammenhang dar. Ich habe es im Zusammenhang geschrieben, dass es keine Kriege gibt in denen "Menschenrechte" geachtet werden. In dem nur die gegnerischen Soldaten erschossen werden, wenn es keine andere Möglichkeit mehr gibt. Wer glaubt dass heutzutage die Rakete vom Flugzeug zielgenau ins Schlafzimmer des politischen Führeres gesteuert wird und damit den Krieg beendet glaubt auch noch an den Weihnnachtsmann. In jedem Krieg starben bisher mehr Zivilisten als Soldaten, und das ohne die Kriegsfolgen - da wurden im Irak mal eben 2,5% der Bevölkerung vernichtet -> http://www.jhsph.edu/publichealthnews/pres..._iraq_2006.html


----------



## Stancer (25. Juli 2009)

Tja und die meisten dieser Zivilisten starben nicht durch amerikanische Bomben, sondern durch Selbstmordattentäter oder Anschläge von Aufständischen und Terroristen !!! Sollte man vielleicht auch erwähnen.

Aber ich erinner dich auch nochmal daran, das die Drahtzieher der 11. September Anschläge aus Afghanistan kamen. Ich glaube, wenn es einmal einen ähnlichen Anschlag in Deutschland geben würde, würden die Menschen sofort anders denken. Versucht wurde es ja bereits mehrmals. Die "Sauerland-Gruppe"  hatte z.b. auch Kontakte nach Afghanistan. Nur dank der guten Polizeiarbeit in Deutschland ist es bisher zu verdanken, das es bisher noch nicht passiert ist.
Bei einem anderen geplanten Anschlag haben die Zünder versagt, der Koffer befand sich aber bereits im Zug.

Die Bedrohung ist also da und wenn die Führer von Al Quaida & Co freie Handlungsfreiheit in Afghanistan hätten, wäre es für sie wesentlich einfach Anschläge im Westen zu planen. Jetzt müssen sie sich eher um sich selbst kümmern und immer ihren Standort wechseln.

Man muss hier auch unterscheiden : Die Taliban interessiert der Westen mit Sicherheit nicht, die wollen nur ihren Gottesstaat errichten aber es gibt da noch andere Interessengruppen, die die abgelegenen afghanischen Provinzen als Stützpunkte nutzen. Al Quaida hat vor der Invasion dort massig Ausbildungscamps betrieben, wo Terroristen ausgebildet wurden um danach in den Westen geschickt zu werden. Der 11. September Anschlag war perfekt geplant und war nur möglich, weil Al Quaida die Leute lange genug ausbilden konnte.

Und ausserdem wäre es wohl das größte Armutszeugnis, wenn man die Menschen da unten nun im Stich und ihrem Schicksal überlassen würde. Die Teilnahme an ISAF war vielleicht nicht zu 100% richtig aber nun stecken wir da drin und haben auch die Verantwortung es zu ende zu führen.

Ich erinner nur mal an den Kosovoeinsatz : Vor 10-15 Jahren gab es da noch ethnische Säuberungen und schlimmer Bürgerkrieg. Heute lebt das Land wieder im Frieden und das nur wegen der Schutztruppe.


----------



## nuriina (25. Juli 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Tja und die meisten dieser Zivilisten starben nicht durch amerikanische Bomben, sondern durch Selbstmordattentäter oder Anschläge von Aufständischen und Terroristen !!! Sollte man vielleicht auch erwähnen.


Woher hast du das denn bitte?

Es ist auch müssig hier mit dir zu diskutieren. Du vertrittst die als Soldat die pro-Krieg Meinung - das ist ja auch ok. Was anderes bleibt dir ja auch nicht übrig, sonst würdest du dich selbst in Frage stellen.


----------



## Stancer (25. Juli 2009)

Genauso gut kann ich fragen, woher du weisst das diese Zivilisten alle durch US-Hand starben ? Man muss aber kein Genie sein um zu wissen, das die meisten durch Anschläge starben, denn schließlich gab es vor allem von 2004 bis 2007 fast täglich Meldungen über Bombenanschläge im Irak. "Selbstmordattentäter reisst 20 Zivilisten in den Tod" oder "Autobombe töter über 100 Zivilisten" lauteten da die täglichen Meldungen.

Nur vergleichsweise selten gab es Meldungen, das bei einem US-Bombenangriff Unschuldige ums Leben kamen.

Und nein ich habe keine Pro-Kriegs-Meinung. Ich bin auch nicht scharf auf Krieg oder so, aber ich achte auf die Fakten. Ich bin lediglich der Meinung, das der Afghanistan-Einsatz sinnvoll und auch nötig ist.


----------



## nuriina (25. Juli 2009)

Und die 20.000 Bomben der Alliierten gingen alle auf leerstehende Häuse? 20.000 Bomben im kompletten Irakkrieg sind weiss Gott mehr mehr als die paar Anschläge von Attentätern pro Tag. 

Ich würde versuchen an deiner Stelle alles etwas kritischer zu hinterfragen. Politik ist kein schwarz-weiss Schema, es gibt nicht die Guten und die Bösen. Nur Krieg kann ich halt niemals befürworten. Und das ist halt dass, in dass die Bundeswehr mit der Salamitaktik unserer Politiker reingeritten wurde. Oder würdest du da unserem Bundesverteidigungsminister zustimmen dass ja gar kein Krieg ist?

PS: Selbst auf der Bundeswehr Internetseite findest du relativ aktuelle Informationen das im Kosovo immernoch nicht alles Friede Freude Eierkuchen ist.


----------



## tear_jerker (25. Juli 2009)

nurrina, du hast recht es gibt natürlich auch andere brandherde auf der welt. und soll ich dir was sagen? 
ich möcht dich mal fragen, ob du es gut fandest das amerika sich in den zweiten oder auch ersten weltkrieg mit eingebracht hat. schließlich hatte bis dato keiner besitzansprüche auf amerika angemeldet.
das man hilft muss nicht damit zu tun haben das man davon vielleicht noch persönlich betroffen wird. dieses denken ist noch schlimmer als das vermeintlich "ich will ballern"-gehabe von anderen.
Braucht es denn wirklich immer einen grund jemanden zu helfen?
Und ja, die ganzen Bomben die das US-Militär abwarf, trafen zum großteil wichtige einrichtungen in denen keine zivilisten waren. wie gesagt lies dir berichte vom focus etc. zum ghaza streifen durch. aber vielleicht hast du das ja schon und traust dich es nicht mehr anzusprechen, who knows.


----------



## Descartes (25. Juli 2009)

Meinermeinung nach ist das mit der Wehrpflicht ausgedient.
Es kommen eh nur noch ca die hälfte rein der rest wird ausgemustert oder sonst was.

Wir würden mehr davon haben wenn wir das ganze umdrehen statt zum Bund zu müssen und nur durch Zivildienst
da raus zu kommen. Ehrer Zivildienst verpflichtent und dann leute die wirklich zum Bund wollen,
das diese dann eben statt Dienst am Altenheim irgendwo bei der Bundeswehr Zeltlager machen.


----------



## jon_x(back again) (25. Juli 2009)

ja die frage ist nur ob es dann auch genug zivi stellen gibt. 

was machen die anderen dann die keine stelle mehr bekommen ?

nix ?

oder müssen die dann evtl damit rechnen später wennse voll im berufsleben stehen wieder eingezogen zu werden ?

es fehlen ein paar details die aber meine meinung nach wichtig sind.


----------



## nuriina (25. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> nurrina, du hast recht es gibt natürlich auch andere brandherde auf der welt. und soll ich dir was sagen?
> ich möcht dich mal fragen, ob du es gut fandest das amerika sich in den zweiten oder auch ersten weltkrieg mit eingebracht hat. schließlich hatte bis dato keiner besitzansprüche auf amerika angemeldet.



Ich will dir echt nicht böses, aber beide Situationen sind zwei vollkommen verschiedene. 
Nur als kurze Zusammenfassung: Afghanistan wurde von den USA mit Waffen unterstützt um sich gegen die sowjetischen Besatzer zur Wehr zu setzen. Die Sowjets sind vertrieben worden, die Taliban haben die Macht an sich gerissen. Jetzt gibt es einen Anschlag von al-Qaida in den USA, weil die USA al-Qaida in Afghanistan beheimatet sehen und die Taliban Osama bin Ladens nicht ausliefern wollen (nur vor Gericht stellen) greift die USA die Afghanistan an und wir unterstützen die USA nun.





tear_jerker schrieb:


> das man hilft muss nicht damit zu tun haben das man davon vielleicht noch persönlich betroffen wird. dieses denken ist noch schlimmer als das vermeintlich "ich will ballern"-gehabe von anderen.
> Braucht es denn wirklich immer einen grund jemanden zu helfen?


Klar ist es gut zu helfen. Aber bist du dir sicher das wir da "helfen"? Wir wühlen da nur mit in der Scheisse rum die die USA fabriziert hat.



tear_jerker schrieb:


> Und ja, die ganzen Bomben die das US-Militär abwarf, trafen zum großteil wichtige einrichtungen in denen keine zivilisten waren. wie gesagt lies dir berichte vom focus etc. zum ghaza streifen durch. aber vielleicht hast du das ja schon und traust dich es nicht mehr anzusprechen, who knows.


Du darfst nicht jeder Propaganda glauben schenken. So viele wichtige militärische Einrichtungen gabs doch gar nicht im Irak. Nicht mal die Atomwaffen die das dort rechtfertigen sollten wurden gefunden. Fakt ist das es unzählige tote Zivilisten gegeben hat. Ob die nun durch amerikanische Boben, bei einem Selbstmordanschlag auf amerikanische Einheiten, mangelnder Lebensmittelversorgen etc. gestorben sind ist vollkommen unerheblich. Sie sind wegen diesem Krieg gestorben.


----------



## Wizzle (25. Juli 2009)

Ich persönlich finde es auch bedenklich das wir in Afgannisatan sind, aber nur da ich bezweifle das die Usa im umgekehrten Fall uns helfen würden und wir mit Rache der Terroristen, die auch in Deutschland Zellen habenb, rechnen müssen.
Allerdings finde ich gut das wir Mitwiederaufbau leisten und versuchen die Demokratie zu schützen.

http://www.einsatz.bundeswehr.de/portal/a/...E%2Fcontent.jsp

Ich finde auch nicht jede Aktion der Bundeswehr angebracht, aber was die Jungs und Mädels da unten leisten verdient meinen Respekt.


Btw: Ich glaube immernoch das viele  die WD verteufeln einfach Schiss haben ihren bequemen Lebenstil abzulegen


----------



## Vakahma (25. Juli 2009)

Denkt ihr nicht, dass der Aufenthalt der Truppen nicht noch mehr Wut und Rache erzeugt?Ehrlich gesagt weiss ich nicht was richtig oder falsch ist aber ich bezweifle, dass es uns irgendetwas bringt.


----------



## dalai (25. Juli 2009)

nuriina schrieb:


> Klar ist es gut zu helfen. Aber bist du dir sicher das wir da "helfen"? Wir wühlen da nur mit in der Scheisse rum die die USA fabriziert hat.



"Wir" helfen dort die Scheisse zu stabilisieren, die dort durch afghanische/amerikanische Soldaten und Taliban entstanden ist. Ohne die europäischen Truppen dort wären die Amerikaner richtig am Arsch, schon die heutige Situation ist schlimm, stell dir das ganze mal ohne diese ganzen Truppen vor.


----------



## Lenay (26. Juli 2009)

Wehrpflicht an sich ist für die meisten eher so ein heikles Thema,weil die Mehrheit in Deutschland eher dagegen ist.
Ich selber musste dieses Jahr dran glauben und musste zur Musterung ^^.Aber Gott sei Dank wurde ich ausgemustert, weil meine Wirbelsäule anscheinend irgendwie nicht die gradeste ist und ich Plattfüße habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Entweder ganz abschaffen oder selbst Frauen gesetzlich dazu verpflichten ihren Dienst für den Staat anzutreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## dacarl (26. Juli 2009)

Ich denke, die Bundeswehr muss schon sein, leider funktioniert das System Welt und Menschheit nicht ganz ohne Armee. Allerdings wäre es sinnvoll eine Berufsarmee zu haben, dann sind die Soldaten wenigstens auch fähig in Einsätze zu gehen und man schickt nicht irgendeinen Hansel nach 10 Monaten Grundausbildung ins Gefecht.


----------



## Niranda (27. Juli 2009)

Mein Freund wurde noch nicht gemustert oder so... iwann wird das kommen und er tritt nicht der Freiwilligen Feuerwehr ebi, worum ich ihn immer bete.. hab kein bock das er dahin geht und vllt (wenn auch relativ gering) nicht wieder kommt =(


----------



## pnn (27. Juli 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Mein Freund wurde noch nicht gemustert oder so... iwann wird das kommen und er tritt nicht der Freiwilligen Feuerwehr ebi, worum ich ihn immer bete.. hab kein bock das er dahin geht und vllt (wenn auch relativ gering) nicht wieder kommt =(


Ja, die normalen Wehrdienstleistenden werden sowieso gleich ins nächste Flugzeug gepackt und ab nach Afghanistan verschifft, besonders wenn sie nicht wollen! *Kopf -> Tisch*


----------



## Niranda (27. Juli 2009)

:< danke für noch mehr angst =(


----------



## pnn (27. Juli 2009)

Darauf kann ich eigentlich nur sagen: Alle Menschen sind Intelligent, Ausnahmen haben die Regel.

*verteilt ein bisschen Gratis-Sarkasmus*

Ich bin zwar Leute gewöhnt die nicht mitdenken undeinfach nur total komische Dinge machen, weil ich mal im Usersupport gearbeitet habe, aber ich erlebe immer wieder neue unglaubliche Dinge.

Sorry, bei so einem Post konnte ich den Troll nicht in der Tasche lassen.


----------



## Klaus3k (27. Juli 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Mein Freund wurde noch nicht gemustert oder so... iwann wird das kommen und er tritt nicht der Freiwilligen Feuerwehr ebi, worum ich ihn immer bete.. hab kein bock das er dahin geht und vllt (wenn auch relativ gering) nicht wieder kommt =(



Vollkommen unbegründete Sorge, das kann ich dir versichern.
Wehrdienstleistende werden NICHT für Auslandseinsätze herangezogen, es sei denn er verlängert seinen Wehrdienst freiwillig.

Wenn er bei der FFW brennende Häuser löscht dürfte er gefährdeter sein als im normalen W9 Wehrdienst.


----------



## dalai (27. Juli 2009)

Nehmen wir Mal die Schweiz:

In der Schweiz ist es maximal 15% eines Rekrutenjahrgangs gestattet, das sogenannte Durchdienermodell zu wählen. Bei diesem Wehrdienstmodell absolviert man seinen gesamten Militärdienst in 300 Tagen.  Danach ist man nur noch 10 Jahre lang in der Reserve und muss jährlich ein obligatorisches Schiessen absolvieren.

Das kann sich finanziell doch nicht lohnen? Eine teure Ausbildung für Soldaten die man danach nur noch wenige Monate hat? Investiert das Geld lieber in eine gute berufsarmee, nicht in irgendeinen Hobby-Scheiss. 



Ausserdem gibt es viel zu viele Unfälle, die Armee geht zu grosse Risiken ein. All diese tödlichen Unfälle der schweizer Armee werden irgendwenn das Ende der Schweizer Armee bedeuten.

Ich kann gerne nochmal alle tragischen Unfälle aufzählen: 
-6 Tote auf der Jungfrau  
- 5 Tote beim Schlauchboot-Unfall auf der Kander (hatten alle WK während der EM 2008)
- Ein Toter bei Vorfall auf der Autobahn
 -Ein toter bei fallschirmunfall in deutschland
 -Rekrut in der Aare ertrunken

Das sind doch viel zu viele Tode, das alles passierte innerhalb von 2 jahren. Ausserdem handelte die Armee auf der Jungfrau fahrlässig, sie hätten nie bei diesem Wetter diese gefährliche nie nehmen dürfen. Dann in der Kander gingen sie über einen Teil des Flusses der von Schlauchboottouren aufgrund seiner Gefährlichkeit gemieden wird. Beim Vorfall auf der Autobahn wäre der Rekrut nie rausgefallen wenn die Armee endlich Mal Gurte in ihre Transporter montiert hätte.

Ich weiss von Aussen kann man nicht wirklich beurteilen wie die Situation wirklich war, aber so viele Unfälle sind einfach zu viel.


----------



## vollmi (27. Juli 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Ich weiss von Aussen kann man nicht wirklich beurteilen wie die Situation wirklich war, aber so viele Unfälle sind einfach zu viel.



Also dafür das so viele menschen in der Armee sind, passieren herzlich wenige Unfälle. Auf Null wird man aber Nie kommen egal was man macht.

Und die meisten Unfälle passieren, Berufssoldaten oder bei aussermilitärischen Tätigkeiten. Beim Kander Unglück waren ja die Teilnehmer freiwillig dabei. Das Unglück hätte also auch passieren können wenn sie sich privat zu einer Wildwasserfahrt getroffen hätten.

Die Falschirmspringer werden auch nicht zu den Falschirmspringern gezwungen. Klar ist Falschirmspringen gefährlich, kann aber auch Berufssoldaten passieren oder eben jemandem der sich freiwillig meldet. Die sind ja auch privat gesprungen. Also was würde man gewinnen wenn die jetzt fürs Militär nicht mehr springen dürften?

Und zu dem Unfall auf der Autobahn. Was bringt dich zu der Annahme das sich einer der sich nicht auf den Boden setzt wie vorgeschrieben sich bei Anschnallmöglichkeiten wirklich auch anschnallt? Hätte der sich an die Anweisungen gehalten wär er nicht runtergefallen.

mfG René


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Juli 2009)

Wenn man sowenig Unfälle als Grund dafür sieht das etwas "am ende" und "schlecht" ist und schleunigst abgeschafft werden sollte frage ich mich warum zum Geier wir immernoch Auto fahren, im Flugzeug fliegen etc.


----------



## Klaus3k (27. Juli 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Das kann sich finanziell doch nicht lohnen? Eine teure Ausbildung für Soldaten die man danach nur noch wenige Monate hat? Investiert das Geld lieber in eine gute berufsarmee, nicht in irgendeinen Hobby-Scheiss.




Alleine was die USA seit ihrer Umstellung von Wehrpflicht auf FreiwilligenArmee bezahlt haben ist gigantisch.
Werbekosten (Verdammt viel Geld!), Gehälter die mit der freien Wirtschaft konkurrieren und und und.

Wer glaubt man spart einfach so Geld indem man die Wehrpflicht abschafft kann sich täuschen.
(Hängt allerdings mit dem jewilligen Staat zusammen und der Frage wie dieser seine Armee sieht & einsetzen will)

Und @ Dalai, sry wenn du Dinge abschaffen willst die potentiell gefährlich sind, dann BITTE baut eure Schiesstände in der Schweiz mal um, da bekommt man als Deutscher manchmal Herzinfarkte wenn man dass so sieht.
Ernsthaft, über Rauchen, Alkohol und Autofahren müssen wir dann wohl nicht reden...


----------



## vollmi (27. Juli 2009)

Klaus3k schrieb:


> Und @ Dalai, sry wenn du Dinge abschaffen willst die potentiell gefährlich sind, dann BITTE baut eure Schiesstände in der Schweiz mal um, da bekommt man als Deutscher manchmal Herzinfarkte wenn man dass so sieht.



Ahm was würdest du denn an unseren Schiesständen verbessern?
Da passiert ja sogut wie nie einen Unfall, mir fällt jetzt grad auf jedenfall keiner ein.

mfG René


----------



## Davatar (27. Juli 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Nehmen wir Mal die Schweiz:
> 
> In der Schweiz ist es maximal 15% eines Rekrutenjahrgangs gestattet, das sogenannte Durchdienermodell zu wählen. Bei diesem Wehrdienstmodell absolviert man seinen gesamten Militärdienst in 300 Tagen.  Danach ist man nur noch 10 Jahre lang in der Reserve und muss jährlich ein obligatorisches Schiessen absolvieren.
> 
> ...


Ich weiss nicht genau was Dir über die Leber gelaufen ist. Normalerweise wär ich einer der Ersten, die sagen würden "dafür!" wenns ums Abschaffen der Armee ginge. Aber hier muss ich dann doch deutlich widersprechen:
Ein Soldat, der ~1 Jahr am Stück ausgebildet wird erfährt wohl eine wesentlich bessere Ausbildung als ein Soldat der nur die Grundausbildung erhält und dann immer mal wieder kleinere Wiederholungskurse hat. Da verlass ich mich im Zweifelsfall lieber auf den Spezialisten, der 300 Tage Ausbildung am Stück erfahren hat.
Unfälle passieren überall. Die Unfälle der Armee sind verhältnissmässig gering. Schau Dir mal Statistiken zu Haushaltsunfällen an. Du kannst Dir nicht vorstellen, wiviele Leute in ihren eignen vier Wänden Unfälle haben und eingeliefert werden müssen. Unfälle in der Dusche, beim Nähen, Fenster putzen, putzen generell, und und und. Den Strassen- oder Flugverkehr müssen wir gar nicht erst ansprechen.
Ausserdem passieren mindestens soviele Unfälle in anderen Armeen wie in der der Schweiz. Nur dringt da halt zT weniger nach aussen. Ich bezweifle starkt, dass der Durchschnittsamerikaner überhaupt irgendwas von Unfällen der Amerikanischen Armee mitbekommt. Da heisst es dann: Schweigen Soldat! und es wird geschwiegen.


----------



## Klaus3k (27. Juli 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ahm was würdest du denn an unseren Schiesständen verbessern?
> Da passiert ja sogut wie nie einen Unfall, mir fällt jetzt grad auf jedenfall keiner ein.
> 
> mfG René



Naja, als ich gesehen hab wie ihr aus nem mehrstöckigen haus über einen See geschossen habt, da wurds mir dann doch bischen anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und zwischen "es passiert schon nix" und "unsicher" besteht eben jede Menge subjektive Wahrnehmung.
Ich mein, ich liebe die Schweiz dafür dasses an jeder Ecke 300m Stände gibt, aber wow, die sind für jemanden der Deutsche Stände kennt echt was neues und am Anfang schwer verdaulich.


----------



## vollmi (27. Juli 2009)

Klaus3k schrieb:


> Naja, als ich gesehen hab wie ihr aus nem mehrstöckigen haus über einen See geschossen habt, da wurds mir dann doch bischen anders
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die haben sicher nicht auf den See gezielt sonst hätten sie ihn auch getroffen. Da kannste von ausgehen.

Also ich find die Stände nicht wirklich unsicher. Es gibt gewisse unumstössliche Regeln die IMMER eingehalten werden müssen und welche mit denen etwas leger umgegangen wird. Es ist also so sicher das Unfälle doch sehr selten sind.

mfG René


----------



## Bownz (27. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum soll ich für ein Land, wie Deutschland, so einen scheiß machen? Wieso darf mich ein Land dazu zwingen? Wenn dann sollte jeder selbst entscheiden können ob er
> A) Wehrmacht
> Soziale Tätigkeiten oder
> C) gar nichts
> machen will.



Naja, man kann sich ja mal für sein Land den Arsch aufreißen!
Aber so ist es halt, die Deutschen haben keinen Nationalstolz mehr! Es heißt nur noch:,, ach Deutschland, so ein scheiß Land!"


----------



## sympathisant (28. Juli 2009)

es wird dir ja auch ständig eingerede dass nationalstolz was schlimmes ist. sag doch mal laut, dass du stolz darauf bist ein deutscher zu sein.


und zu dem thema wir bauen da unten was auf und sorgen für sicherheit war heute ein artikel im stern oder spiegel.


die nato-länder bilden da unten polizisten aus. bauern werden waffen gegeben, gezeigt wie man sie bedient, ein haus während einer durchsuchung sichert, leute festnimmt und so weiter ... damit sie da unten selbst für recht und ordnung sorgen können. irgendwann.

sobald sie die ausbildung und das können erworben haben gehen sie zu den warlords, die mehr zahlen als der staat und ihre eigenen interessen verfolgen.

die hilfsorganisationen da unten beschäftigen einheimische als fahrer, damit geld unter die bevölkerung kommt. klingt gut. allerdingsist das was dort gezahlt wird mehr als ein arzt oder lehrer verdient, was zur folge hat, dass die nicht mehr als arzt oder lehrer arbeiten und ausbilden sondern als lkw-fahrer ... 

aufbauhilfe funktioniert so nicht.


----------



## Siu (28. Juli 2009)

Manche tun hier gerade so, als würden sie als Grundwehrdienstleistender direkt nach Afghanistan geschickt werden... man muss sich lediglich 3 Monate anschreien lassen um danach 6 Monate in irgendeinem Puff herumzulungern und ab und zu mit anpacken - so war es zumindestens bei mir. Bereuht habe ich es nicht, dass ich das letzte drei-viertel Jahr dort war. Es war ne Erfahrung und mehr nicht.

Habe für JA gestimmt - wer nicht will, der macht halt seine 9 Monate Zivi. Aber die ersten Argumente auf Seite 1 schlagen echt alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - und wenn man dann noch Wehrmacht in seine Auflistung bringt, kann ich solche Personen nur gaanz schwer ernst nehmen.


----------



## Wizzle (28. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich frue mich auch schon auf meinen Wehrdienst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Neun Monate mal was anderes, das mit den drei Monaten habe ich auch schon gehört, und das lässt die ganze Sache lustiger erscheinen.
Ich meine millonen von Männern haben das schon ertragen und werden das noch ertragen, so schlimm wird das schon nicht sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn mir es dort gefällt, werde ich den Gedanken nicht ausschließen dort eine Ausbildung zu machen/ mich zu verpflichten.
Nun habe ich einige Aussagen gelesen die mich ärgern und über dich mich gerne äußern möchte:


1: wer die Wehrmacht mit der Bundeswehr vergleicht, finde ich einfach verachtenswert,die eine Armee hat Verbrechen für ein Regime begangen und ist über Europa und Nordafrika gewütet(wobei ich nicht die Soldaten verurteile die hatten einen Eid geschworen und waren so gefangen (es war mal normal sich an sowas zu halten.)) und die Bundewehr hilft wo sie kann und arbeitet mit alten Feinden. zusammen.

2: Deppen die sich gegenseitig totschießen: erstmal falsch, die Bundeswehr ist keine Vereinigung von Mordlüsternen, es sind Frauen und Männer die Deutschland dienen wollen. Ich hoffe mal nicht das du in Flutgefärdeten Gebiten lebst, nich das dir so ein Depp einen Sandsackdamm aufstellt damit du nich absäufst....  Ps. wenn man kriegerische Auseinander zu wieder ist, dsollte man nicht Splinter Cellwerbebanner spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps: Ich komme aus einer Art Soldatenfamilie meine männlichen Ahnen haben in der Preußischen Armee gedient, in französischen Graben gehockt, in Russland und der Normandie gekämpft. Mein Jüngerer Großvater war einer der ersten Bwsoldaten nur mein Vater hat "nur" Wehrdienst abgeleistet.
Deshalb habe ich keinen Groll gegen die BW weiß aber auch über ihre Schwächen bescheid : D


----------

